# TTC #1 Dream Believers (Who's TTC #1?)



## rustyswife828

https://img33.glitterfy.com/10264/glitterfy0201617T462D30.gif
https://img34.glitterfy.com/10293/glitterfy0015805911D31.gif
*ozzieshunni*
*Canga**roo*
*sianyld*
*we can't wait*
*LadyofRohan*
https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/cute-babies-wallpapers.png ​
https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd289/alphabits2003/blinkies/ttc.gifhttps://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb252/MrsXixes/Blinkies/ttc-0059.gifhttps://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/MrsCole4202007/ttc%20blinkies/god.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v645/xturnerrx/TTC%20Blinkies/thTTC_baby14.gifhttps://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t51/foreverangelmommies/TTC%20Blinkies%20Misc/BFPrainbow.gifhttps://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll372/vividbirth/ttc%20blinkies/602387c0orjgsuni.gifhttps://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b322/smturdo/TTC%20or%20PG%20Blinkies/btzpatiencedust.gifhttps://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x241/paldornslady/blink%20Parenthood/TryingToConceiveNInfertility/thBlinkie04.gif
https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/babies.jpg

https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/36-1.gif

https://img33.glitterfy.com/10246/glitterfy0002422T485D31.gif
Hi girls! Wanted to start a thread of all the women that are TTC #1.... Express dreams about being pregnant and wondering what it will feel like being pregnant and having a little bean growing inside of you! I lay awake at night and just picture me being pregnant and "us" being soo happy and family and friends around and your mom or family "treating you like a queen" :haha:

I want a baby soo bad I can taste it and I have already pictured me with a big belly! UGH! Hurry up :bfp: I want one now!!!!!

There's not time for waiting:coffee:

I wanna :bfp: now! :haha:

I don't care how I do it or to achieve a :bfp:... I'm gonna get it! 

Who's with me?:spermy::dust::af::yipee:​


https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/birds_287.gif
*Congrats On Your !*
*Canga**roo*: Got a :bfp:! :yipee:
*ozzieshunni*: Got a :bfp: :wohoo::dance:
*sianyld*: Confirmed :bfp: with a blood test :wohoo:
*we can't wait*: Got her first :bfp: :wohoo::dance:
*LadyofRohan*: :bfp: *YAY!* :dance::happydance:​
:cake:* TTC #1 Birthdays!*:cake:
*eightambliss*: March 3
*Mrs**LB*: March 23rd
*Canga**roo*: April
*lintu*: April 18th
*sequeena*: April 20th
*Newlywed52810*: May 24th
*talula**tornado*:May 27th
*Rustyswife828*: June 7th
*Sofiekirsten*: July 19th
*Minne**Girl*: September 8th
*Dareto**Dream*: September 19th
*Amani*: November 12th
*caly**pso*: November 15th
*ozzieshunni*: November 22nd
*Sarah**C82*: December 1st
*Stickyplum*: December 9th
*Beth_welshy*: December 16th
​
https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/ttc_lil_miracle.gif​
:test: *Dates:* :test:
*Rustyswife828*: Is on CD5 & taking Clomid :thumbup: Getting my tubes checked on October 12th :yipee:
*lintu*: Using SMEP this cycle :thumbup: Good luck hun finding out if you"O"! Keep us updated!
*Beth_welshy*: Is on CD 22 :thumbup: Good luck on :sex: and getting that :spermy: to meet that egg! :yipee:
*Amani*:Is on CD17 1st Month TTC :dust:
*sequeena*
*Minne**Girl*: Is on CD15 :spermy: meets egg soon!
*Dareto**Dream*_[/url]__: 9 DPO & a  
*Pica-pica*: Is on CD12.. "O" due on Sept.10th.. Currently TTC cycle #3 after cerazette, 1st cycle=miscarried 2nd cycle=all 's 3rd cycle=Hoping for a sticky ! Got CP on Sept 6 and ready for some  &   
*Amani*: Is on CD16..CBFM confirmed "O" on CD14 Go ..for a  Been on Mercilon for 7 years but stopped in August of this year (experiencing bloating and cramp  )
*Newlywed52810*: New Member Of BNB  Is on CD4  TTC for Cycle #2  Never had a   Planning on testing the day  doesn't come..which may be October 1st  Bought FR OPK set...so here's to OPK's and 
*talula**tornado*: Is on CD4..Sorry  got you this time!  next cycle hun  TTC Cycle #5
*eightambliss*: Is on CD10.. Temps dipped on Sept 20  Testing September 22nd & 25th 
*freckles09*: Is on CD36
*Mrs* *LB*: Had lap & dye tests on October 7th  Tubes are checked and ready to go  Thinking about clomid?  
*Shelly2810*: Is on CD37 
*slb80*: TTC Cycle #3 
*wanting2010*: Is on CD 3...  meets egg soon! Go  Go!
*happymuffin*: Is on CD3.. meets egg soon! 
*AmorT*: Testing on September 13th! Hoping that  got that egg! We will see! 
*man**duh726*: Diagnosed with PCOS 
*tequila*: Has been TTC for 20 days  Hope you get that  soon!
*croydon**girl*: Has had 2 early MC and hoping  for a sticky  
*want2bemum*: Is on CD 8 out of 27 days  Wanna  in September! Come on now!  1st cycle TTC#1  Should be testing September 26th  (If I can wait that long  ) 
*SweetJennie*: Wanna  by the end of September... don't come back! 
*brynden* TTC Cycle #4.. Hubby is diabetic..hoping it's not stopping the  
*Honeypot*: Is on CD55.. Hope you get your  soon 
*Sofiekirsten*: Is on CD7..  meets egg soon!  TTC #1 for 17 months 1 miscarriage in 2006  Chemical pregnancy in June 2010  Usually "O" on CD 20.. Testing October 1st  Sorry you had a rough time at your appointment  I hope you can get some help from somebody else  Much 
*Born2BeAMommy*: Is on CD12.. meets egg soon!  Getting progesterone levels tested on September 17 
*poppie*: Is on CD15  meets egg soon!  Has 26-34 CD's, TTC #1 Cycle #4  Had a  after  being 4 & 8 days late
*megapatt01*: Is on CD1  Has been TTC for over a year  Has had many 's that can't keep up with it Just finished provera  Takes clomid on CD 3-7..after that time for some  Gets blood work done for "O" and "Preggo" each month.. Will be getting tested for "O" on September 9th and to see if preggo on October 10th..  
*llampie*: Is on CD19  meets egg soon! TTC Cycle #4, Has 30 CD's  Should be "O" anytime soon!  meets egg soon! Hasn't had "O" spike on chart yet..but we'll be  like crazy! 
*4mag**pies*: Is on CD22  may have met egg? We'll see  Is on TTC #1 Cycle # 1  Gonna use PreSeed around on CD 12 
*AubrieC*: Got a faint line on HPT...but you could barely see it if you tilt it...Hoping it's a  girl ! Keep me updated when you  again! On CD 29  met egg yet? Been TTC #1 for 1 year  Been diagnosed with PCOS  Been  like  Got appointment on September 29 to discuss Clomid  Let's see if  meets egg soon  Got a  on Sept 7  
*caly**pso*: Maybe off of TTC for now...
*CheriRose*: Has been TTC #1 for over 12 months..
*ami1985*: Is on CD1 & TTC #1 Cycle 1   meets egg soon!!
*trying4baby*:  Welcome to our group girl! You're gonna love us  Just got married on August 22, 2010  Is diagnosed with PCOS...but GOD has greater things to do! 
*jebn* (Newest Member  & ): 1st Cycle TTC  Fiance's birthday is at the end of September...a  would be the greatest b'day gift for him 
*wannabamummy* (Newest Member  & ): Is on TTC Cycle #3..  for a  and just wanna be preggo! Has two children from OH previous relationship   is due on September 15th and hope she stays away   to you girl!
*Jurney*:On CD 16 and still awaiting for + OPK and FF to confirm "O"  
*CucciCoo*: Had 2 + OPK's over the weekend and 1 - OPK   Got first  on a OPK on Sept 18 
*gilmore85*: On DPO 12  Testing on September 24  Hope that  met egg!  Been having symptoms of bloating and cramps..Hopefully it's not  on her way! Stay away you  Been TTC #1 for 6 months now 
*pinklush00*: Been TTC #1 for a while now!  Doctor wants to chart and use OPK's to see if I'm ovulating! :
*Stash777*: TTC #1 for 9 months   is 2 weeks late but all 's!  Had 3 cycles of 40 days apart  Hope  met egg this time! 
*Bunnigrl3*: Testing on the 21st! 
*Starlithome*: Been feeling  Hopefully you got a sticky  inside! Keep us updated   is due on Thursday but isn't testing until she is late So exciting! 
*Cherrylicious*: Is on CD 26 and been TTC #1 for 3 months now 
*Sarah**C82*: TTC #1  Is on CD 10..Had one MC  Waiting on  to meet egg 
*azuak*: On 8th cycle TTC #1  Hope  meets egg 
*babydust1*: Been TTC #1 for 4 years!  Just had Ovarian Drilling that has helped to ovulate  On 10 DPO and waiting on  to start on Clomid 
*princess_1991*: Has been TTC for a year and a half  Hoping for a  now! 
*Waitin4astork*: TTC #1 Cycle #6  Hope the  meets egg soon! 
*Coco14*: BF's  results came back + 
*Stickyplum*: TTC #1  Been TTC for 4 months now  "O" on October 12th.. Hope that  met the egg! 
*_pinky_*: 1st month TTC  On CD 4  Hope the  meets the egg soon! Have irregular periods but they're usually 30 days  Have a bicornuate uterus  Miscarried at 6 weeks in May 2009  
*lynne29*: 1st month TTC #1  Married for 2 years but been together for 6 years 
*flyingduster*: On 17 DPO and no sign of  
*angelgirl86*: On 20 month of TTC #1  Got a reading from Gail and she sees a  in her midst in Feb. 2011 
*Nayla82*: Been TTC#1 for 13 months now!  
*bekib10*:  came! Darn it  On cycle #14 now  Determined to give TTC a year break  Still will take pre-conception vitamins and B6 vitamins  Come back and visit us anytime 
*J_in_Dubai*: Been TTC #1 since December 2009  Third cycle with Femara  Hope you can tell your parents that they're gonna be GPs! 
*gilmore85*: Taking a break from TTC until after Christmas 


https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh22/tcali/ttc1.gifhttps://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk47/summer_sun_2008/ttc/TTC-1.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/starTTC1.gifhttps://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn280/scrimmins2008/ttc-1.gifhttps://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e231/kmrozinski/TTC%20Blinkies/2195b1e0.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/ttc1-1.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/thTTC_baby12.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/thTTC1togetherpastel.gifhttps://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u277/abonebrake/ttc-0039.gif

*TTC #1 Dream Believer Members:*
*Rustyswife828*
*man**duh726*
*pink80*
*sequeena*
*lintu*
*LindsayA*: Need the following (if you have it) CD, DPO, boy, girl or either for your first , your b'day, any miscarriages, 's or 's & your testing date 
*angelgirl86*
*Feisty Fidget*: Need the following (if you have it) CD, DPO, boy, girl or either for your first , your b'day, any miscarriages, 's or 's & your testing date 
*MrsPop*:Need the following (if you have it) CD, DPO, boy, girl or either for your first , your b'day, any miscarriages, 's or 's & your testing date 
*megapatt01*
*BabyRaff*
*Ozzieshunni*
*4mag**pies*
*poppie*: Need Your Update 
*K123*: Need Your Update 
*spragueac*: Need Your Update 
*Minne**Girl*
*slb80*: Need Your Update 
*Green Lady*: Need Your Update 
*Mrs* *LB*
*Shelly2810*: Need Your Update 
*babycakes1982*: Need Your Update 
*i_want_one*: Need Your Update 
*Beth_welshy*
*lilacstar*: Need Your Updates 
*serendippy*: Need Your Updates 
*wanting2010*
*Amani*
*croydon**girl*
*kka*
*brynden*
*caly**pson*
*CAustin*
*freckles09*: Need Your Updates 
*lynsay*: Need Your Updates 
*wanabeamama*: Need Your Updates 
*Pica-pica*
*Canga**roo*
*Dareto**Dream*
*Newlywed52810*
*talula**tornado*
*eightambliss*
*happymuffin*: Need Your Updates 
*AmorT*
*tequila*
*sianyld*
*Sofiekirsten*
*want2bemum*
*SweetJennie*
*Honeypot*
*Born2BeAMommy*
*llampie*
*AubrieC*
*CheriRose*
*ami1985*
*trying4baby* 
*jebn* 
*GreenEyes913* 
*wannabamummy* 
*jur**ney* 
*CucciCoo* 
*gilmore85* 
*pinklush00* 
*Stash777* 
*Bunnigrl3* 
*Starlithome* 
*MommyWishes4* 
*MCMummyTTC* 
*Cherrylicious* 
*Sarah**C82* 
*azuak* 
*ladybeautiful* 
*Coco14* 
*babydust1* 
*we can't wait* 
*vixiepoo* 
*princess_1991* 
*Waitin4astork* 
*_pinky_* 
*bekib10* 
*Stickyplum* 
*lynne29* 
*flyingduster* 
*Nayla82* 
*J_in_Dubai* 
*Oobies* (Newest Member  )

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk13/daniellepcos/TTC/giftfromgod.gif​https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/92.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/169.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/156.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/164.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/112.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/140.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/01BabyLove.gifhttps://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/baby.jpg
https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/4269-1.jpg_​


----------



## manduh726

ME...............

I have always been worried I couldn't because of my PCOS. Now that I am married I feel like my dream of having children is with in reach!

I can't wait.


----------



## pink80

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Me me me me me!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Yay! :dance::dance:

We're gonna reach that :bfp:! I know we are! It's our turn! I'm getting on clomid when I go to the doctor's next week! I'm gonna confuse my body so I can get that :bfp:!

I'm ready to :gun::gun: that :witch: and make :witch: stay away for 9 months!:thumbup:


----------



## lintu

yeahy me too. :dance: :dance:

I'm out this month, but next mth is mine.

i'm all kitted up with my, EPO, Omeg 3, OPK's and my mooncup, going to be :sex: like rabbits :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## LindsayA

I want to! I want to!
 Fxed for us all!!!!!


----------



## angelgirl86

I'm with you 100%! No matter what I'm going to get that :bfp:, I'm determined and refuse to give up!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I want I want I want!!!

Am now stalking pregnant friends on facebook and trying so hard not to be jealous. Why is it so hard?!?! Sorry ladies PMA seems to have buggered off again :(


----------



## rustyswife828

I'm so excited for us! I feel like our :bfp: are coming! I'm getting so excited! :dance:! I am soo determined! That :witch: can slap me in the face but I'm not giving up!


----------



## tequila

Count me in. Ive only been TTC for 2 weeks, but Im determined!

Have just ordered OPKs from Amazon along with some Preg testers too (sorry - cant remember al the acronyms!)


----------



## mummy2lola

Me me me me....18 months watching everyone around me get pregnant,have the baby and now pregnant again in some cases.....I was trying first,it's my time wooohoooo xxx


----------



## croydongirl

What a lovely thread! I have had 2 very early m/c and am so excited to actually get to hold our baby someday. My husband was just the cutest little guy and I am so dreaming our little one will look like him.
I have always wanted to me a mother and now I have the most amazing husband and we are making our dream home it is just time to fill it with a family.


----------



## rustyswife828

Feisty Fidget said:


> I want I want I want!!!
> 
> Am now stalking pregnant friends on facebook and trying so hard not to be jealous. Why is it so hard?!?! Sorry ladies PMA seems to have buggered off again :(

Awww! I know what you mean! My friends on FB either have kids or are pregnant! Even people I graduated with in high school have kids! I'm like...UGH! :nope: 

Don't give up hope! Just know that if you want something sooo bad.. you'll do ANYTHING to get it :hugs:


----------



## sianyld

I'm in hun! diagnosed with pcos today BUT from the scan it looks like im about to O!!!!
Please god let it be this time!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dust::dust::dust: to all u lovely ladies!!! xx


----------



## rustyswife828

croydongirl said:


> What a lovely thread! I have had 2 very early m/c and am so excited to actually get to hold our baby someday. My husband was just the cutest little guy and I am so dreaming our little one will look like him.
> I have always wanted to me a mother and now I have the most amazing husband and we are making our dream home it is just time to fill it with a family.

Aw! Sorry about your loss :hugs:! I know! My husband looked like that little boy off of Home Alone! Soo adorable! I was cute too so I know our little one is gonna be precious! Somedays I just wanna sit on the couch, snack, watch tv and rub my preggo belly! :haha:

I want it soo bad that I'm not giving up hope at all! That :witch: can stay away from me!


----------



## lintu

yeahy we can do it ladies :dance: whoop whoop


----------



## rustyswife828

sianyld said:


> I'm in hun! diagnosed with pcos today BUT from the scan it looks like im about to O!!!!
> Please god let it be this time!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all u lovely ladies!!! xx

Aww! Don't let PCOS get in your way! I was diagnosed with PCOS last month and my doctor said that it looked like I had PCOS for a very loong time! So he's putting me on clomid and do everything possible to get us preggo! I hope your doctor will do anything he can to get you a :bfp: girl!


----------



## rustyswife828

lintu said:


> yeahy we can do it ladies :dance: whoop whoop

Yoohoo! I'm ready! I'm ready! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've got ways now to seduce my hubby when it's time instead of hearing the same ol "i'm tired baby, I'll :sex: tomorrow night!" No more of that! I'm gonna do things to get him in the mood! I don't care if he's tired or not! :haha:


----------



## sianyld

rustyswife828 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> yeahy we can do it ladies :dance: whoop whoop
> 
> Yoohoo! I'm ready! I'm ready! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've got ways now to seduce my hubby when it's time instead of hearing the same ol "i'm tired baby, I'll :sex: tomorrow night!" No more of that! I'm gonna do things to get him in the mood! I don't care if he's tired or not! :haha:Click to expand...


LOL - :haha: where hav i heard that before in the exact same words oh... thats rite my OH!!!
wimps lol
U tell him girl!!! xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

sianyld said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> yeahy we can do it ladies :dance: whoop whoop
> 
> Yoohoo! I'm ready! I'm ready! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've got ways now to seduce my hubby when it's time instead of hearing the same ol "i'm tired baby, I'll :sex: tomorrow night!" No more of that! I'm gonna do things to get him in the mood! I don't care if he's tired or not! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - :haha: where hav i heard that before in the exact same words oh... thats rite my OH!!!
> wimps lol
> U tell him girl!!! xxxClick to expand...

:haha: girl, I'm tired of hearing that same old story everytime I wanna :sex:! He gets turned off everytime I say I think I'm ovulating and then we'll try :sex: and he can't even ejaculate! So I be shhhhh about the ovulation part! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hoppinforbabe

me me me !!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

hoppinforbabe said:


> me me me !!!!

Hey hun! You better get to :sex:! You're ticker says your ovulating :dance:! I hope you get that :bfp: soon girl! We all deserve it! We haven't experienced what it's like to be pregnant or a mother!

So.. here's to us a :bfp: soon!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ooooh Me,Me,Me!!

I have been TTC for 16 months and I am on 11dpo today and waiting to test!

Much Love

x


----------



## rustyswife828

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ooooh Me,Me,Me!!
> 
> I have been TTC for 16 months and I am on 11dpo today and waiting to test!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Wow girl! You've bee TTC for awhile! You deserve a :bfp:! I wish you the best of luck and keep us updated on here! 

:dust::dust:!


----------



## want2bemum

_Me too I want my  in September  please please please aaahhhh so want to be a mummy.......xxx_


----------



## rustyswife828

want2bemum said:


> _Me too I want my  in September  please please please aaahhhh so want to be a mummy.......xxx_

Girl! Our dream better become reality soon! I just wanna have a IV hooked up to me with a bag full of my hubby's :spermy::haha:!


----------



## SweetJennie

I am TTC #1!! Hoping for a BFP the end of Sept! Trying to keep up a PMA. We can do it gals! We will be mommies soon enough! :)


----------



## sequeena

I really really want a :bfp: this month!! I don't want to get to 21 months ttc!!


----------



## rustyswife828

SweetJennie said:


> I am TTC #1!! Hoping for a BFP the end of Sept! Trying to keep up a PMA. We can do it gals! We will be mommies soon enough! :)

I know we will! As soon as I can get some help..I'll be on my way! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

sequeena said:


> I really really want a :bfp: this month!! I don't want to get to 21 months ttc!!

You tell it girl! You want that wicked :witch: to stay away for good (well at least 9 months) :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Me! I'm in!! This is our 4th cycle ttc :) My husband is diabetic so I have no idea if that will affect our chances... But I get to test in a week! :D


----------



## Feemee

Count me too!!!!!!! 
I'm out this month too but fingers crossed next month 
xx


----------



## Honeypot

Im in! DH is 25, I'm 24 (birthday in October). On cycle four =) Current CD49 cause I have no idea where my frickin period is!!!


----------



## RB1404

Hi all!!

TTC#1 since June and hoping that September will be the month!

I'm 28 and DH 31. I too lie awake at night thinking about getting pregnant, sometimes I get excited and sometimes I panic but I think that's natural for everyone. 

I bought a OPK this month, going to give PreSeed a whirl and keep the fingers crossed. Here's hoping :winkwink:

Few more days before the DH & I start :sex: 

:dust: to all!! Let's do this!!! Ya!!


----------



## MrsGax

I want to me a mother so bad too! I was having irregular periods due to high stress but now they are back on track so hopefully that will help! I cant wait for all of it. This is my 3rd normal period so I am praying! Good luck everyone else, I will pray for all of us. <3


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Love the PMA on here girls! Keep it up! Stay cool, confident, relaxed and super happy! God is gonna bless us all soon with those babies for being so patient and enjoying the ride. Lots of love and baby dust to all of you!!! Our day is coming....I'm feeling before Christmas....what could be a better Christmas present than a baby bump? I can't think of one! lol


----------



## Shantell12

Over here!! 

I am obsessed with testing even when I know nothing should show up! My hubby is in the military and his regular job makes it gone a lot so its on when he gets home next week...I dont care if its time or not :lol 

Good luck to everyone and OP Im in Alabama too, we should PM each other, I could use a friend!


----------



## LoveChild

ME ME ME!!!!!!! :dust:

:)


----------



## MrsPOP

Me. On 2nd cycle. Lost some PMA...if anyone sees it can you let me know?

I cant stop thinking about the day I find out Im pregnant...if I am ever that lucky.

:dust: to all x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

MrsPOP said:


> Me. On 2nd cycle. Lost some PMA...if anyone sees it can you let me know?
> 
> I cant stop thinking about the day I find out Im pregnant...if I am ever that lucky.
> 
> :dust: to all x

You will be that lucky!! It's coming our way!! I can feel it :happydance:

Gotta stay confident, happy, peaceful, relaxed and go for it! We have the tools and we can do this!!


----------



## megapatt01

ahhh i love this website!!!!
it's so nice to know other women are just as *OBSESSED* as i am!!! haha it's beautiful.

i know i am def. dreaming of the day when i become a mother. i go to sleep at night thinking of the day i find out! i want it to be a suprise to my husband!! and i dream of telling my mother, and friends about it because i know they'll all be happy and excited! i can see my belly growing, and then holding that precious little thing when it's born! i think the whole experience will be more than i am even aware of yet (ttc baby #1) but it's more than worth it, and DH and i are MORE than ready!!!!


----------



## megapatt01

rustyswife828 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> I want I want I want!!!
> 
> Am now stalking pregnant friends on facebook and trying so hard not to be jealous. Why is it so hard?!?! Sorry ladies PMA seems to have buggered off again :(
> 
> i thought i was the only one who stalked girls i'm friends with, and went to school with to see about their pregnancies! you know what's making me angry? all of these REALLY young girls i went to school with are getting pregnant...
> 
> argh. i mean i'm happy for them, but i want it too!! so desperately!Click to expand...


----------



## lintu

rustyswife828 said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> yeahy we can do it ladies :dance: whoop whoop
> 
> Yoohoo! I'm ready! I'm ready! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've got ways now to seduce my hubby when it's time instead of hearing the same ol "i'm tired baby, I'll :sex: tomorrow night!" No more of that! I'm gonna do things to get him in the mood! I don't care if he's tired or not! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - :haha: where hav i heard that before in the exact same words oh... thats rite my OH!!!
> wimps lol
> U tell him girl!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: girl, I'm tired of hearing that same old story everytime I wanna :sex:! He gets turned off everytime I say I think I'm ovulating and then we'll try :sex: and he can't even ejaculate! So I be shhhhh about the ovulation part! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Ditto ladies, who would have ever thought it would be the other way round, i'v bought some nice new undies from Ann Summers :winkwink: and am going to give soy isoflovanes a bash :sex: here i come all kitted out for a massive :bfp: in September xxxx


----------



## angelgirl86

I believe we're all going to get our much deserved :bfp: really really soon! We've been trying for 18 months and no luck but I believe a lot of it is not pinpointing my OV date as I should've, so this time I've been charting and using OPK's (although the OPK's aren't helping much, just confusing me more). If my temp stays up tomorrow morning I believe FF is going to mark CD 10 as my OV date unless something changes. If I in fact OV CD 10 then we've been WAY off schedule and that could be why we haven't conceived yet. Here's hoping! Lots of :dust: to you lovely ladies!!


----------



## BabyRaff

ME!!! I think I out for this month seen as OH is away whilst I'm O grrrr which has chased away what little PMA I had haha but I'll find it :) If only because I know I'm going to be a mummy eventually, if people who don't try can have one I don't see why I can't :) 
Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We've been trying for 8 months now for #1 :cry: I want my LO!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well the :witch: arrived bang on time this morning and boy did she come!

We are now on CD1 cycle 17 and have the doctors on Monday to see about some testing....I am quite optimistic but so nervous....

I have posted a thread on the TTC forum any advice would be much appreciated.

Much Love

x


----------



## LadyofRohan

Me too! Me too! :yipee:

DH is 30 and I'm 27 and I've been off BC since September 09 but we didn't start trying until January. I was diagnosed with PCOS last month and this is my first cycle using Clomid.

I hope we all get our BFPs soon!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Can i join? I a bit late but I am TTC #1. This is my 1st cycle.

I am 23, OH is 24.

xxx


----------



## poppie

Can I join, we TTC #1.

My DH is 33 and I am 25, really hoping this is our month....on CD9 today and trying to :sex: every other day. This is cycle #5 for us.

Hope we all get our BFP's soon 

:dust: to all of us


----------



## K123

Me too!!!!! I want that baby number 1 so much!!!! Dream of seeing 2 lines on that pregnancy test and it being my turn!


----------



## spragueac

Oh man, me toooooo! I just joined this forum yesterday. It gets too hard to talk to family, friends, and husband about TTC. It seems you not only get YOUR hopes up but their's too. I decided to try and find another outlet for my stress and anxiety over TTC. I am currently awaiting AF and hoping she doesn't show. AF should arrive any minute but hasn't yet, so fingers crossed! I'm hoping for my BFP very soon. If AF doesn't show up I will test probably this weekend or Monday. Oh god, I hope, I hope, I hope


----------



## spragueac

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/S5UU.jpghttps://lt1f.lilypie.com/S5UUm6.png


----------



## MinneGirl

ME!!! I want to be pregnant SOOOOOOOOO bad just like the rest of you! I am on cycle number 7 and am starting to feel really frustrated! HOWEVER, I am DETERMINED to get that BFP before Christmas. All I want for Christmas is to be pregnant. :) We will get there girls, and it will be all the more sweet after our wait!


----------



## MinneGirl

Anyone else on cycle 6 or 7 that has super regular cycles and has been hitting all the "right" days and is still not preggo?! Or is it just me?


----------



## 4magpies

Thats my aim to be up the duff and not being able to have my xmas tipple cause it will be SO worth it.

Also SIL is due on new years eve so it will make that easier for me if I am pregnant.

xxx


----------



## slb80

ME!! I am TTC #1. I am 30 and DF is 27 we have been NTNP for over well over a year and we are just entering cycle 3 TTC. I have very regular cycles and know we have been BD on the right days for most of NTNP and on our TTC cycles and nothing. So frustrating but I Will get my BFP soon.


----------



## Green Lady

We are! I've had :baby: on the brain for years but hubby wasn't ready. I was so excited to finally start TTC but it gets more and more frustrating as the months go by. I remember last year my husband said "We'll have a baby by Christmas", though now I'd just settle for being pregnant by Christmas!

Still there isn't much else to do but hope and pray. I'm sure it will happen someday, just turning out to be a longer road than we thought. I'm also glad this forum is here, it doesn't seem like anyone else really understands what this is like. :flower:


----------



## pink80

I'm aiming (as if you can!) to be up the duff by Christmas - although ideally 12 weeks gone by the 11th December - it's my Mum's 50th Birthday and I think that's the best present I could give her, a scan picture of her future grandchild :)

I just wish my OH hadn't taken so long to agree to the TTC business, I love having a young mum and grandma....


----------



## 4magpies

Green Lady said:


> We are! I've had :baby: on the brain for years but hubby wasn't ready.

Thats just like me... this is my 1st month though trying to be optimistic but I have known fertility problems so trying to start off on the right foot.

xxx


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> Green Lady said:
> 
> 
> We are! I've had :baby: on the brain for years but hubby wasn't ready.
> 
> Thats just like me... this is my 1st month though trying to be optimistic but I have known fertility problems so trying to start off on the right foot.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Me too - I think I've been very patient in waiting - not sure my OH would agree though :haha:

xx


----------



## Mrs LB

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE i'm ttc #1 and on cycle 15 - have been using OPKs and hitting the window but nothing as yet:shrug:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrs LB said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE i'm ttc #1 and on cycle 15 - have been using OPKs and hitting the window but nothing as yet:shrug:

HI! We are cycle buddies too!!! Fx'd for you! :)


----------



## sequeena

ARRGG!! Sorry to rant guys (this is nothing to do with ttc)

My cat had a litter of kittens 11 weeks ago, homes sorted etc then I lost contact with one of the potential owners so decided to keep an extra kitten. Bumped into said person today who apologised that she'd not had a phone or internet for weeks (fair enough). I then had a phonecall off my mum about an hour ago (she had one of the kittens) who asked if my niece could have the extra kitten!

My OH is going nuts for various reasons, I'm feeling trapped and I know tomorrow I will have to tell them no and there's going to be a fallout!

Why me!! I can't deal with the extra stress, not with everything else going on in my life!!


----------



## Shelly2810

MEEEEEEEEEEE.....I'm on cd 32 (of a longish cycle) and in my 2ww please let there be a little bean setting up camp in the right place this time. 

Sx


----------



## lintu

well my :witch: wont play ball, meant to be here today and nothing but this stupid brown discharge!! she is such a bitch!

looks like were all aiming for xmas bumps, i so want to be preggers by xmas, feel like i let my OH down every month :cry: but i determined by xmas xx


----------



## lintu

forgot to add i'm 30 OH is 28 xx


----------



## babycakes1982

lintu said:


> well my :witch: wont play ball, meant to be here today and nothing but this stupid brown discharge!! she is such a bitch!
> 
> looks like were all aiming for xmas bumps, i so want to be preggers by xmas, feel like i let my OH down every month :cry: but i determined by xmas xx



Oh Lintu, sorry to hear that you feel that way. Try not to get too down, you're defo not lettin him down. You will get a BFP soon!!! PMA. :dust:

I'm hoping to have a baby bean before xmas. I can't wait to feel my baby kick inside my tummy for the 1st time. 

GL to all xxx


----------



## babycakes1982

Forgot to say we r ttc no 1 but my OH has 2 gorgeous sons from a previous relationship. I love them dearly but still long to have a child of my own.


----------



## lintu

babycakes1982 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> well my :witch: wont play ball, meant to be here today and nothing but this stupid brown discharge!! she is such a bitch!
> 
> looks like were all aiming for xmas bumps, i so want to be preggers by xmas, feel like i let my OH down every month :cry: but i determined by xmas xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lintu, sorry to hear that you feel that way. Try not to get too down, you're defo not lettin him down. You will get a BFP soon!!! PMA. :dust:Click to expand...

 thanx huni, i no but i feel really bad, couple of mths ago i had a chemical pregnancy you should have seen his lil face when i had :bfp: it lit up and the :witch: arrived, dr said thats the problem with early tests :growlmad:


----------



## babycakes1982

Sorry for your loss. I can only imagine what that felt like/feels like. Hopefully you'l get a right wee sticky bean soon xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!!!!

Oh I just LOVE how soo many women can have the same desire! Oh I'm soo :yipee::yipee:! We're gonna keep this thread going! I believe we're all gonna become really good friends in this thread and share the JOY & HAPPINESS :dance: when one of us gets that :bfp: we've all been waiting for! Our dreams will soon become reality :blue::pink:! 

I feel soo good about this!

I've been taking Lydia Pinkham and it's making my cycles regular already! I've only been taking it for a 2 weeks and my cycle was only 29 days! YooHoo! :dance:

So I'll guess I'm gonna keep charting and see if I see that :bfp:! I hope this stuff works because if it does..I'm gonna be sharing with all of you wonderful ladies out there! :hugs:! 

I'm going to the doctor next Tuesday and I'm soooo pumped up about getting checked out...then getting help! :dance:

Our (cat's) room is gonna be looking into a baby room soon! :bunny:

Love ya all and I hope we all get a :bfp: before the year is over with!

Good luck and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you gorgeous ladies!


----------



## rustyswife828

lintu said:


> babycakes1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> well my :witch: wont play ball, meant to be here today and nothing but this stupid brown discharge!! she is such a bitch!
> 
> looks like were all aiming for xmas bumps, i so want to be preggers by xmas, feel like i let my OH down every month :cry: but i determined by xmas xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lintu, sorry to hear that you feel that way. Try not to get too down, you're defo not lettin him down. You will get a BFP soon!!! PMA. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> thanx huni, i no but i feel really bad, couple of mths ago i had a chemical pregnancy you should have seen his lil face when i had :bfp: it lit up and the :witch: arrived, dr said thats the problem with early tests :growlmad:Click to expand...


Aww! I would've hated that! My OH was soooo depressed last time I got a :bfn:! He didn't talk to me all day! I told him..please don't be upset because I'm trying soooo hard not to let it get to me but seeing you down and out makes me wanna :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:!

If he wants that :bfp: to stink...he's probably gonna do more :sex: to get it again :haha:! It will get better! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Mrs LB said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE i'm ttc #1 and on cycle 15 - have been using OPKs and hitting the window but nothing as yet:shrug:


Hi hun!!!

Have you gotten checked out by your doctor to see if everything is ok?:hugs: How long have you been TTC?


----------



## rustyswife828

sequeena said:


> ARRGG!! Sorry to rant guys (this is nothing to do with ttc)
> 
> My cat had a litter of kittens 11 weeks ago, homes sorted etc then I lost contact with one of the potential owners so decided to keep an extra kitten. Bumped into said person today who apologised that she'd not had a phone or internet for weeks (fair enough). I then had a phonecall off my mum about an hour ago (she had one of the kittens) who asked if my niece could have the extra kitten!
> 
> My OH is going nuts for various reasons, I'm feeling trapped and I know tomorrow I will have to tell them no and there's going to be a fallout!
> 
> Why me!! I can't deal with the extra stress, not with everything else going on in my life!!

Aww! I LOVE cats! We just got a kitten that was 8 weeks old :winkwink:... I know kittens can be a mess! Are you trying to get rid of them?


----------



## lintu

I'm deffo with you rustyswife828, feel very up this mth this is sooo goin to be my mth.

I'm all kitted and ready to go, let me at them lil spermy i have my mooncup, EPO, omeg3, green tea and soy isaflavones. Whats everyone else doing/taking to help nudge that :bfp: along xxx


----------



## BabyRaff

Aww this is nice how many of us are TTC#1 :) I love that we are sharing a new experience with each other :)
Me and OH had decided that if that BFP doesn't come in 2 more cycles the we are going to try self insemination. Anyone else thought of doing this?
:dust: for you all :)
P.s. forgot to mention myself and OH are both 19 :D


----------



## mummy2lola

i_want_one said:


> Me me me me....18 months watching everyone around me get pregnant,have the baby and now pregnant again in some cases.....I was trying first,it's my time wooohoooo xxx

Forgot to mention,me 25 dh 28.never been pregnant and never had one little sniff of a second line.I can't wait to see our reactions when one day we see that bfp,I dream about it.it will happen for us all ladies xxx


----------



## 4magpies

The lady who is drinking green tea... I wouldnt it can cause dips in folic acid and raise your risk of a baby with spina bifida, it has been scientifically proven!!

I am just using a persona monitor to track ovulation, next month, if it comes we are going to use preseed and try and do SMEP.

Babyraff... where are you from? I am from just over the hills... how does self insemination work?

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

4magpies said:


> The lady who is drinking green tea... I wouldnt it can cause dips in folic acid and raise your risk of a baby with spina bifida, it has been scientifically proven!!
> 
> I am just using a persona monitor to track ovulation, next month, if it comes we are going to use preseed and try and do SMEP.
> 
> Babyraff... where are you from? I am from just over the hills... how does self insemination work?
> 
> xxx

Can you quote a study on green tea about that? I've read and been told different by my doctor.....:shrug:


----------



## pink80

Oh I should have said - I'm 30 and my OH is 32

xx


----------



## 4magpies

When Not To Drink Green Tea

Click Here More....



> Last week, I happened to come across a 2005 Spanish study (abstract: https://*******.com/5g4o48; full study: https://*******.com/a8crc ) showing that people with a folate deficiency should probably not drink a lot of green tea or take too much EGCG in its supplement form. *Furthermore, the study linked high levels of green tea consumption to birth defects caused by folic acid deficiency: specifically, spina bifida and anencephaly.* *Therefore, pregnant women and women even remotely thinking about conceiving should not drink green tea*

Hope that helps.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Also there is no proper scientific proof that green tea aids fertility if you read into it.

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not like I drank it anyways, I'm not overly fond of tea, but besides that, you ever notice how everything about TTC is don't do this don't do that? What do they think happened for thousands of years before all this was discovered? :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Ozzieshunni said:


> Not like I drank it anyways, I'm not overly fond of tea, but besides that, you ever notice how everything about TTC is don't do this don't do that? What do they think happened for thousands of years before all this was discovered? :haha:

I did drink it religiously for about 2 months at the start of the year... then I read the information and stopped straight away.

What did people do before information like this? They didnt take folic acid supplements either and this caused more children born with defects like spinabifida ect.

All I want to do is do the best I can for my unborn baby.

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

See, that's the thing though.....look back on history. Hell, I mean, I had metal toys and there was lead based paint in my room/house as a child. I'm not saying that those things are ok now, but there's something called being overly obsessed.


----------



## 4magpies

See, I have had a MC, I want everything to be perfect, I never want to lose another baby again and go through what I have been through again. So I want to do everything I can for a healthy happy child....

Suppose everyone is different.

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm sorry for you loss and I understand wanting to do everything you can to have a healthy child. I just think for me personally I'm not going to stress myself out wondering if the things I'm doing might potentially have a slim chance of harming my child.


----------



## pink80

Ozzieshunni said:


> See, that's the thing though.....look back on history. Hell, I mean, I had metal toys and there was lead based paint in my room/house as a child. I'm not saying that those things are ok now, but there's something called being overly obsessed.

I agree

But it's so hard because you have to listen to the advice that being given at the time - for instance studies have shown that you need to take Folic Acid before and during pregnancy to help prevent spina bifida but what happens if in a couple of decades they then decide that too much folic acid during pregnancy can cause problems for children in later life! Not saying I believe it will - it was just a for instance example.

All you can do is what you believe is best for you and your child, based on the knowledge that you have

Love & :dust:

xx


----------



## mummy2lola

I agree aswell,suddenly I'm feeling like a druggie because of all the supplements I'm taking to help my chances,my mum said to me 'we never had any of that in my day' and I thought,yeah we all aren't doing to bad.but I can't stop taking them now lol xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone.

Im obsessed about TTC #1. Two of my very close friends are expecting and I'm so happy for them but wishing and praying I was in their position. 
DH and I have not been trying that long but I expected it to happen over night. (wishful thinking)
I'm currently on CD 3 (2nd cycle of TTC) I had the implant removed at the end of June.
My first AF turned up while on Honeymoon at the end of July (Bad timing or what). I have PCOS (diagnosed 5-6 years ago) so didnt think my current AF would turn up so started taking Agnus Castus around 7 days ago. Maybe the witch was on her way i'm not sure but ive heard Agnus Castus is meant to help with PCOS so im giving it a go. Im also taking EPO and Pregnacare Preconception. I will try anything to get my BFP.

Hope we all get our BFP soon!!!

:dust:


----------



## lilacstar

I'm crazy about TTC #1 i've already bought these lovely little white socks with brown bears on to give me that little hope that it'll happen, i bought them nearly a year ago and i still plan them socks to be the first ones he or she ever wears.

I really look forward to the bump, stretch marks (as weird as that sound) and everything else. After waiting for so long this baby will be the most welcomed thing.


----------



## 4magpies

I dont dare buy anything, I dont want to tempt fate!

xxx


----------



## lilacstar

I couldn't help myself i just saw them and had to buy them :)


----------



## spragueac

@rustyswife: what are you taking to regulate out? I was anting to get Chlomid so bad a few months ago but can't get my hubby to agree to it. Don't know why he's against it, but he says there's no reason to think we need to use anything to help us get pg even though I've not had reg cycles off and on for years! The last 5 months or so they seem fairly reg 26-31 days but still no bfp no matter what!


----------



## MinneGirl

I can't wait to buy baby clothes....pink or blue, I don't care...I just want to go shopping, pick out a crib, paint the babies room...get fat...I want it ALL!!! PLEASE GOD, give me a baby this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs LB

minniegirl how long have you been ttc? are you trying anything different this month? i felt last month was going to be it - feel like i'm out of inspiration - any ideas?


----------



## serendippy

Were TTC our first and im out this cycle after having a chemical but roll on AF so i can start again, cant wait!!

When i got a BFP im afraid i cudnt resist and bought a pack sleep suits lol..cudnt help meself really as i was dying to buy just a little summit.


----------



## wanting2010

Hi girls, DH & I are TTC #1. I'm currently on a cycle that began in March. :growlmad: I saw an OB/GYN yesterday and she did some bloodwork, so I'm waiting on those results to come back, and then hopefully she will prescribe Provera to get my AF to come back.

Good luck to everyone! I'm sure all our BFPs are right around the corner!!


----------



## lintu

I'v bought little bits, keep having to check myself.

I can not wait to go shopping for prams and cots and oufits and everything!! 

When i'm pregnant I want to look pregnant I can not wait I want it all xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

OMG girls!

Guess what?

I had a dream I stole my friends baby!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

I think I'm getting kinda desperate! :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

spragueac said:


> @rustyswife: what are you taking to regulate out? I was anting to get Chlomid so bad a few months ago but can't get my hubby to agree to it. Don't know why he's against it, but he says there's no reason to think we need to use anything to help us get pg even though I've not had reg cycles off and on for years! The last 5 months or so they seem fairly reg 26-31 days but still no bfp no matter what!

Hi hun!! I'm taking a herbal supplement called Lydia Pinkham.. my last long cycle was 72 days long until I started taking this my cycles have been at 29 days! Yoohoo! :dance:

Do you have irregular periods?

If this stuff actually helps me ovulate and regulate my cycles.. I may not need clomid right now... 

I'll try ANYTHING and give anything I try if it will help me achieve that :bfp:

I also dream of seeing two lines on a HPT!:thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

MinneGirl said:


> I can't wait to buy baby clothes....pink or blue, I don't care...I just want to go shopping, pick out a crib, paint the babies room...get fat...I want it ALL!!! PLEASE GOD, give me a baby this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

I'm with you on this! Can't wait to go shopping with my momma picking out clothes and stuff!

I probably couldn't stop smiling at the moment!:happydance:


----------



## lintu

rustyswife828 said:


> OMG girls!
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> I had a dream I stole my friends baby!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I think I'm getting kinda desperate! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha: luckily i dont think i have gotten that bad just yet :winkwink::winkwink:

You need to worry when you start plotting :haha::haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

:haha::haha::haha:!

Seriously! I don't know why I dreamed that! It was crazy! I went on a hide-out with the baby too!

I think I'm going :fool::fool::fool::fool::tease:

:haha:


----------



## lintu

rustyswife828 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:!
> 
> Seriously! I don't know why I dreamed that! It was crazy! I went on a hide-out with the baby too!
> 
> I think I'm going :fool::fool::fool::fool::tease:
> 
> :haha:

i'm right there with you huni :muaha:


----------



## rustyswife828

:haha::haha:

Have you ever woke up to take your BBT and you forgot the dang thing was in your mouth? :haha: I've done that soo many times! Waking up at 7:45 am just to take my BBT then going back to sleep...LOL

I'm trying not to go :muaha:


----------



## lintu

Yeah done that one in that bit when ur alarm has just gone off and your not awake but not asleep, i started to drift off with it in my mouth the beep off the thermometer woke me back up :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

:haha::haha: hilarious! Me too! I better see :bfp: before this month is over with since that herbal supplement is helping me get my cycles back to normal :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl:


----------



## MinneGirl

:rofl::rofl: This thread is hilarious! I haven't had a baby swiping dream yet, but I bet it's not far off!! 

Don't you wonder what your baby will look like? I think about that all the time. Will he or she look like me or my hubby or a combo? Awww, I just can't wait.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think about my baby all the time :haha: Especially since I work at a school and I see all the kids running to meet their parents! I want that :-( I've become more keen on the idea of having a girl (used to want a boy) and OH is set on the idea she'll look like me :blush:


----------



## MinneGirl

Ozzie, you are close to testing, eh? :)


----------



## rustyswife828

Aww! You girls are soo right! I've always wondered what ours will look like too! My husband when he was little.. he looked like that little boy off of "Home Alone"

Ohh! He was soo adorable! I hope ours looks like him! :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

OH says baby is going to be a pirate :rolleyes: so peg leg, parrot on shoulder, metal hand and a massive hat then!


----------



## lintu

yeah I think about it all the time, bet mine are going to be tall, i'm 5"10 and hubby is 6"6.

I would love a boy though cos my sis has two girls and so does SIL so will be first boy on both sides, and my hubby loves steam trains, models and footie so he would love a boy, if he looks like my hubby tho will be a little stunner xx

Then if he looks like my side my dad looked like Elvis when he was younger xx


----------



## pink80

I think about it all the time - I hope he/she looks like my OH - he's gorgeous - although I do hope they have my brains :haha: 

I would like a little girl and my OH desperately wants a boy - although he can't decide which sport to get him into :dohh:

xx


----------



## rustyswife828

lintu said:


> yeah I think about it all the time, bet mine are going to be tall, i'm 5"10 and hubby is 6"6.
> 
> I would love a boy though cos my sis has two girls and so does SIL so will be first boy on both sides, and my hubby loves steam trains, models and footie so he would love a boy, if he looks like my hubby tho will be a little stunner xx
> 
> Then if he looks like my side my dad looked like Elvis when he was younger xx

Awww! Yeah we wanted a boy because it would've been the first boy out of 5 girl grandkids! But his sister got pregnant and had a boy! UGH! So I want to have a girl! Whenever I met my husband..he told me he already picked out a name for a girl!
It's McKayla Grace Simmons :baby: and we'll call her Mak-Mak or Gracie for short!

We're over the bridge ready! :haha:


----------



## lintu

i have loads of boy names and only two girl, which means i am going to shoot myself in the foot and have a girl xx TBH I will made up either way xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Yay! I'm hoping for a girl! So hopefully this herbal supplement I'm taking will do what it says it will do! 

I want :pink::baby::pink::baby::pink::baby::pink::baby:!!!


----------



## lintu

what is it your taking?


----------



## Amani

Hi all x
I am on cycle 1 and my CBFM said to bed today! I hope it happens soon.
Good luck to you all x


----------



## rustyswife828

I'm taking Lydia Pinkham.. you should do some research on it! My longest cycle was 73 days and since I've been taking this for little over 2 weeks.. my cycles have been at 29 days! It's amazing! Although I won't see any changes until I take it for a couple of months..but my periods are trying to become regular! 

Here's the website if you want more information on it: 

https://www.in-gender.com/Gender-Selection/Lydia-Pinkham/

But if you do chart and when you see your ovulation..don't take this at all because it can cause damage if you take it after you "O"... You start taking it on your CD 1 then up until "O"... I started taking it when my cycle was over 60 days long.. so I started taking it and 3 days later I had a short period and then after 3 weeks of taking it... my period shows up again! I think it's great stuff!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not bothered about sex, I did really want a boy at one point, now I am not fussed, just want A baby! xxx


----------



## lintu

sounds good and if it's working for you then that is awsome xxx.

I'm going to give soy isoflavones a go this month, I Ovulate anyway but hoping for a stronger Ovulation, so finger's x'd this month is sooo going to our month for s :bfp:


----------



## rustyswife828

Amani said:


> Hi all x
> I am on cycle 1 and my CBFM said to bed today! I hope it happens soon.
> Good luck to you all x

Good luck to you! I'm always on CD 1 coming from a 53 day cycle to a 25 day cycle by taking Lydia Pinkham :thumbup: I hope you get that :bfp: soon hun! Us TTC #1 girls deserve that first :bfp:! Good luck hun and lots of :dust::dust: wishes!


----------



## rustyswife828

lintu said:


> sounds good and if it's working for you then that is awsome xxx.
> 
> I'm going to give soy isoflavones a go this month, I Ovulate anyway but hoping for a stronger Ovulation, so finger's x'd this month is sooo going to our month for s :bfp:

Thanks hun! Anything is worth the try! It won't hurt to try different things! I don't think I ovulate at all! So I'm gonna keep taking this and if I don't see ovulation by taking this..I may try to get on Clomid! 2 Years ago when I first got checked out.. my doctor told me from taking the BC for a long time that I wasn't ovulating..so he put me on clomid and I have two blood tests a month and his nurse told me that I was ovulating and on a 28 CD with clomid..so I really think Clomid works for me but I'm trying this supplement until I can maybe get on clomid..so I think I still have that problem because I've been off of BC for over 2 years and haven't gotten preggo yet! :nope:


----------



## 4magpies

lintu said:


> sounds good and if it's working for you then that is awsome xxx.
> 
> I'm going to give soy isoflavones a go this month, I Ovulate anyway but hoping for a stronger Ovulation, so finger's x'd this month is sooo going to our month for s :bfp:

I would be careful because soys can mess up your cycle if you dont have a problem with ovulation.

xxx


----------



## BabyRaff

OH and myself want a boy first. It'll be the first Grandson on his side and the first grandchild on mine :) he wants a boy because he wants to be the first at something, I want a boy because I'm older than my brother and I would have preferred it the other way :) which is rather annoying seen as we have a girls name picked out- Aimie-Rose -but we have absolutely nothing lol we are kind of playing with Connor but we aren't sure lol typical!!


----------



## Amani

I am hoping for a boy and have been reading the techniques to get one, not sure whether to believe but I suppose there's no harm in trying :winkwink:


----------



## rustyswife828

4magpies said:


> I'm not bothered about sex, I did really want a boy at one point, now I am not fussed, just want A baby! xxx

Agreed! :haha: I just wanna get knocked up but if I do I wish for a :pink:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I don't mind what we have but I know DH would like a boy. Apparently he's putting it back if we have a girl. LOL.
I always wonder what our children would look like DH was such a cutie as a little boy.
I'm also gonna try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cylcle...nothing to lose! Hope it helps us to get that BFP

Love and :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

OK girls!
I have updated our TTC #1 Members! I have also linked your member name to your public profile! :hugs:

Also, I'm gonna to placing :pink: or :blue: beside our member's name... In your future.. what would you like to have whenever you get that :bfp:... a :pink: or :blue:? Or if you don't care.. you just want a dang :baby:.. just tell me either :thumbup:

Trying to make this thread a lil more interesting :headspin:!

So for me, I would like to conceive a girl for my first :bfp:!

How about you ladies?

Also, if your member name is not on the list and you want to be a member.. just tell me and I'll add your name :dance::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

I think I'd like a boy :flower:


----------



## BabyRaff

rustyswife828 said:


> OK girls!
> I have updated our TTC #1 Members! I have also linked your member name to your public profile! :hugs:
> 
> Also, I'm gonna to placing :pink: or :blue: beside our member's name... In your future.. what would you like to have whenever you get that :bfp:... a :pink: or :blue:? Or if you don't care.. you just want a dang :baby:.. just tell me either :thumbup:
> 
> Trying to make this thread a lil more interesting :headspin:!
> 
> So for me, I would like to conceive a girl for my first :bfp:!
> 
> How about you ladies?
> 
> Also, if your member name is not on the list and you want to be a member.. just tell me and I'll add your name :dance::happydance:

This is so much fun :) I feel like I'm part of something awesome :happydance: I would like to have a bouncing baby boy please :thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

If I'm honest I'd like my 1st BFP to be a girl. 
But would be more than happy with either as long as we get our BFP. 

My DH and friends are very supportive but don't want to bore them with the ins and outs of TTC. It's great to be able to share experiences and talk about it all on here!!!


----------



## wanting2010

I'd love to have a little girl first, but I would be just as thrilled to be having a boy!!


----------



## croydongirl

I keep thinking I want a boy because my hubby was just such a cute baby but now I think a girl would be fun too. I guess I am sitting on the undecided fence! Maybe one of each?!!


----------



## kka

I want a boy for my first... but with TTC 11 months i just want a baby. I cant wait to be pregnant .... to feel my baby moving inside me. To see my wonderful husband holding our baby. *sigh* my heart is aching.


----------



## Brynden

I'd like to have a girl first! :) Of course i'd be happy with a boy too but we have so many more girl names picked out!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Ummm....please just put a baby next to my name....DON'T CARE AT ALL, just a healthy baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great thread!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls :hi:

Everybody I still need your :pink: or :blue: or :pink::blue: :baby:?

I'm gonna come up with a groupie name for this and we can all be a group trying to get rid of that :witch: and get that :bfp: and change our dreams to reality :crib:

TTC Dream Believers?

Need some ideas from you lovely ladies? :hugs:

We're gonna be a group that is gonna overcome that :witch: and make our dreams of having :crib: into reality!

We can do this :thumbup:!

Also, when we come up with a name.. I'm gonna get us a sparkly and AWESOME signature! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls! It's me again :haha:

I found a signature and a group name :dance:

https://img33.glitterfy.com/10246/glitterfy0002422T485D31.gif

Please, I really need your input on this? Give me a rating between 1-10..

Example:
Group Name:1-10
Signature:1-10

Thanks ladies! This is going to be a FUN & SUPPORTIVE JOURNEY :dance::hugs::plane:


----------



## rustyswife828

Or this one:

https://img33.glitterfy.com/10246/glitterfy0002607T865D31.gif


----------



## calypso

Hello! DH and I are TTC #1. I don't lean to boy or girl. Just want a healthy baby! :baby:


----------



## rustyswife828

calypso said:


> Hello! DH and I are TTC #1. I don't lean to boy or girl. Just want a healthy baby! :baby:

Thanks girl! I'll just put that you want both :hugs: So how long have you been TTC #1?


----------



## calypso

rustyswife828 said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> Hello! DH and I are TTC #1. I don't lean to boy or girl. Just want a healthy baby! :baby:
> 
> Thanks girl! I'll just put that you want both :hugs: So how long have you been TTC #1?Click to expand...

Just starting! Kind of NTNP last month. We are TTC but aren't using anything other than charting, and BD, especially around when I ov. We will start opk if needed next cycle or so... hope we can just get away with BD. We want it to not be stressful/feel like a chore, but we still really want this to happen soon!

How about you??


----------



## rustyswife828

Yup! That sounds just like me! We've been TTC for 2 months now :thumbup: All I'm really doing now is taking an herbal supplement called Lydia Pinkham and just temping and charting and :sex: :hugs: 

Yeah that's how my husband is! He doesn't like me telling him when I'm ovulating..I just drop hints..like be sexual..:haha::haha:


----------



## lintu

I'm not fussed about having a girl at all, i was horrid as a teen i dont think i could cope with me!!!

i would love two boys, and if they come at the same time bonus!! bit TBH I dont care i just want a :bfp:


----------



## pink80

TBH - I know I would be happy with either - so I'm half and half!

I think I like the Dream Believers best - I'm going to add the siggy now!!


----------



## lintu

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls! It's me again :haha:
> 
> I found a signature and a group name :dance:
> 
> https://img33.glitterfy.com/10246/glitterfy0002422T485D31.gif
> 
> Please, I really need your input on this? Give me a rating between 1-10..
> 
> Example:
> Group Name:1-10
> Signature:1-10
> 
> Thanks ladies! This is going to be a FUN & SUPPORTIVE JOURNEY :dance::hugs::plane:

I like this one best :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyRaff

I like the dream believers one best :D how to I add it to my sig? I only just figure out how to do the tickers lol xx


----------



## pink80

BabyRaff said:


> I like the dream believers one best :D how to I add it to my sig? I only just figure out how to do the tickers lol xx

The easiest way to do it i find, is to click quote the message as it shows you the code you need, just copy and paste it into your siggy.

HTH

xx


----------



## freckles09

:Hey everyone can i join? 

Me and my husband have just started ttc baby no.1! Soooo exciting! Have just come off the pill after 9years so i think my cycles are a bit messed up as am on CD33 at the mo. Had some bleeding last night which i thought was start of AF but nothing since :wacko:

Would anyone advise temping? Does it help work out your cycles easier? I just don't want to be stressed and for my husband to think i'm obsessed with it all!


----------



## BabyRaff

pink80 said:


> BabyRaff said:
> 
> 
> I like the dream believers one best :D how to I add it to my sig? I only just figure out how to do the tickers lol xx
> 
> The easiest way to do it i find, is to click quote the message as it shows you the code you need, just copy and paste it into your siggy.
> 
> HTH
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you :D xx :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I dont like temping because it stresses me out...

I would put it in my sig girls but its full up! :haha: I have no more space... its lovely though.

xxx


----------



## Lynsay

Hi Ladies!

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease can I join too? I had my BFP stolen from me just over 2 months ago...:cry:

BUT I'm ready to jump back on that bandwagon!!!! :happydance:

Good luck ladies!!

xx:flower:xx


----------



## 4magpies

Lynsay said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease can I join too? I had my BFP stolen from me just over 2 months ago...:cry:
> 
> BUT I'm ready to jump back on that bandwagon!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck ladies!!
> 
> xx:flower:xx

Welcome honey!!

Sorry to hear about your loss.

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MinneGirl said:


> Ozzie, you are close to testing, eh? :)

Indeed I am. I just want to wait until tomorrow to be sure. Too many :bfn:s in the past so I want to be sure.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, we want a girl  so pink storkie please!


----------



## CAustin

Hey ladies!! Im hoping for by BFP soon!! Hubby really wants a girl, and everytime i imagine us with a baby, i always see pink...so i too want a girl! Please add me to the list!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Alright girls! Our member list is almost finished! If your name is on the list and there is not :baby: nor a :pink::blue:

Just tell me if you want your first :bfp: a :blue: or a :pink: :baby:?

Gonna try to keep this thread going :happydance:

If anyone who has concerns :wacko:, frustrations :nope:, upsetting news :cry: that you just need some comforting ladies :hugs: that are experiencing the same while trying to get their first :bfp:..... Then this is the place to be!:hugs::hugs:

I keep having these :wacko: dreams about being pregnant! This time I gave birth to "chucky" the doll!:help::help::help:

I'm very very very afraid of him :saywhat:!

Anyone have these crazy dreams? :nope: I think I'm a little desperate:dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had strange dreams around the time I ovulated this month. Like vivid dreams of people on the management committee I work for being soaked in water and my work flooding :haha: Dreams feed off our subconscious, so if you're dreaming about a baby, but it's Chucky, it could symbolize your unconscious fears of having a child :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Had a dream last night where I had to fill in a form. One of the questions was 'Do you want to be a preggo fatty?' :haha:

Yes I do!!!

Just preggo though as I'm already a fatty :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

I had a dream last night that I STOLE, yes STOLE my friend's husbands sperm...collected it in a sac for myself somehow (not through sex or anything) and then ran away with it.......WHAT?! What is wrong with me??????????? :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MinneGirl said:


> I had a dream last night that I STOLE, yes STOLE my friend's husbands sperm...collected it in a sac for myself somehow (not through sex or anything) and then ran away with it.......WHAT?! What is wrong with me??????????? :)

:rofl:


----------



## rustyswife828

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:! 

At least I'm not the only one's going :wacko::wacko::wacko:!

Nope I don't have fears of having a :baby:...

My husband goes to sleep early so he can get up for work early in the morning and he was getting ready to go to sleep last night while I was staying up..he was trying to scare me singing stuff like "1,2,3 freddy is coming for you"...

So I kept freaking out last night and kept imagining things..so I think that's why I had that dream because I'm really afraid of chucky...:nope::nope:

I hate it when my husband tries to scare me then leaves me alone in the living room in the dark:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

me two everywere i look theres babies and pregnant women i feel like ive been left behind i want one nowww :(


----------



## rustyswife828

wanabeamama said:


> me two everywere i look theres babies and pregnant women i feel like ive been left behind i want one nowww :(

Awww girl :hugs:

We all feel this way here! You can always come to us whenever you need someone to talk to!

My husband gets tired of me complaining about not getting our :bfp: so that's why I turn to these lovely ladies!

Every crazy moment you have, every frustrating moment or even :cry: moments..you can talk to us! 

We all go through TTC frustrations..especially when it's our first and we haven't even experienced the feeling of getting a :bfp: or having a big belly or even having a :baby: or a :crib:! 

It's gonna happen! If we keep trying and keep our PMA up high! I'm on CD 3 and I really feel like this is gonna be my month! :dance:

Let me know if you wanna be a part of this group :)

I'll add your name in here if you want to.. BTW if you ever do get your first :bfp:.. would you want it to be a :pink::baby: or a :blue::baby: or :pink::blue::baby:?

:-= some:dust::dust: your way girl!


----------



## Mrs LB

Pleeeeeeeeeease add me :blue: or :pink: will do i don't care :loopy:


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girlie! I sure will! 

I see you're gonna "O" in 9 days! I hope his :spermy: catches your:ball: :haha:


----------



## Pica-pica

Can I join too pretty please? Can't wait to hold a little :baby: of my own!

Storky please deliver a :pink: and I will be so happy! :wohoo:

Love this thread! :dust: xx


----------



## rustyswife828

Pica-pica said:


> Can I join too pretty please? Can't wait to hold a little :baby: of my own!
> 
> Storky please deliver a :pink: and I will be so happy! :wohoo:
> 
> Love this thread! :dust: xx

Thanks hun!

And welcome! Love it too! Get to share all kinds of experiences with these lovely ladies makes TTC #1 soo much easier and more fun:happydance::happydance:

I will be delivering you a :baby::pink:!


----------



## Pica-pica

Can I pay extra for next day delivery! hee hee!

Been laughing over some of the dreams on here, I get wacko ones too, like one where I had a baby with green teeth?! Where did that come from! xx


----------



## wanabeamama

me two everywere i look theres babies and pregnant women i feel like ive been left behind i want one nowww :(


----------



## rustyswife828

Pica-pica said:


> Can I pay extra for next day delivery! hee hee!
> 
> Been laughing over some of the dreams on here, I get wacko ones too, like one where I had a baby with green teeth?! Where did that come from! xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:!! That'll be scary! LOL

Girl I wish you I can just deliver :dust::spermy: and a :bfp: for you! :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

wanabeamama said:


> me two everywere i look theres babies and pregnant women i feel like ive been left behind i want one nowww :(

That's right! I demand a baby for all the ladies here right now :blush::haha:!

We will get ours! Will the help of these ladies and a PMA... We will make our dreams become reality :crib:

I'm ready for this cycle! 

:witch: you can come but I'm gonna fight you with his :spermy: :haha:


----------



## Pica-pica

I had this one really amazing dream too though, I was hugely pregnant, and it was winter, and all my friends and family were on holiday with me in a big ski lodge, and I felt so amazingly content, like nothing could make me happier. Can't wait to experience it for real and have a massive bump to show to everyone!


----------



## rustyswife828

Awww! I love it! That sounds sooo amazing! I can't wait to wear these cute maternity clothes and have people come up to me.. how long are you due and just touching my big preggo belly

or saying..Oh I felt he move and everybody runs to you to feel your belly! 

Oh I want that soooooooooooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls! :hi:

If you are a member of TTC #1 Dream Believers...

I'm gonna keep up with your HPT testing dates, all of your :bfn:'s or :bfp:'s...Also on what CD you're on and how many DPO you are...

So let me know so that I can update everybody :hugs:

Also... if your birthday :cake: is coming up this year from now until December.. let me know so I can add birthdays as well so we can all sing "Happy Birthday" to you!:cake::cake::cake: :hugs:

Gonna be close :friends:! We are gonna be here for whatever occasion you have in your TTC life :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

Any updates?


----------



## sequeena

Aww gutted! My birthday was in April! :( :haha:


----------



## sequeena

If you want to add it though my birthday is April 20th :flower:


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks sequeena!

I sure will add it though! What CD are you on now? Have you had any :bfn:'s yet?

I'm gonna try to record everything and keep up with everybody so people can look at your staus :hugs:

Trying to make things interesting..:haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

Well to tell ya'll the truth! I am soo :sick: to my stomach!

Taking that supplement and it making my period come has it bad side...:devil::devil:! This :witch: is badder and wicked that ever! I feel so faint and weak and I feel like I can :sick: any second!

Anybody experience this? If so, what's the best solution?

I've taken 2 midol complete tablets and those ain't working worth a crap :nope::nope:

UGH! Wish the :witch: would hurry up and just :gun:!

I don't feel so good :nope:

Sorry that I don't have the PMA right now! Just feel soo sick...


----------



## wanting2010

Well, I was hoping to hear back from my OB/GYN about my bloodwork results today, but no such luck. Thought about calling but decided to TRY and be patient and wait til Monday...then I realized (too late) that Monday is Labor Day and they won't be open, so I'm gonna have to wait til Tuesday. Grr. :growlmad:

I am entirely too impatient for my own good!!


----------



## calypso

My birthday is Nov 15!!!

...nothing else going on over here really... well I got a new phone today :D but nothing on the baby front.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

You know I'm all over this group Rusty!! We're buddies for life....PCOS Buddies and TTC Believers for sure!!
It's not IF I get that BFP it's when...and I feel it coming


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

sorry you're not feeling good girl!! that sucks!! i am so glad my Clomid didn't make me sick...I was worried it would. Maybe you need to start taking it at a different time. My only other solution for you would be Gravol and Gingerale cuz those are my go-tos when I have the flu....but not Gravol is not exactly TTC friendly I suppose....maybe Alka-Seltzer?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My birthday is November 22nd. I just tested with a FRER and got a :bfn: I'm getting some cramping and it feels like the :witch: is going to come.....Nothing yet, but I'm still totally gutted :-( :cry: Keep thinking to myself, what's wrong with me?


----------



## lintu

aww Rusty hope your feeling better huni, I have really heavy :witch: so i feel for you but they don't generally make me wanna :sick:

Have you tried nibbling on some ginger, that helps with sickness (and morning sickness)

I'm CD4, getting very excited for this mth, altho I bailed on the soy isoflavones, going to give everything else a try this month and save them for next mth :dance:

I missed out on the birthday thang too mine is April 18th, deffo want a massive baby belly for my 31st!!
come on :spermy: whose with me!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry to hear ur not feeling well Rusty. Hope you feel better soon. 

I'm CD 6 today, only 2days till I start SMEP :spermy:
I'm feeling really positive about this month!!!

My Birthday is December 16th

Love and :dust:


----------



## Amani

My cbfm says I'm ovulating and been :sex::sex: for 2 days now :wacko: but since coming off the pill I have had really bad bloating which is uncomfortable.

This is my first month ttc and I am so glad I have found this site to be able to discuss it all and know others are experiencing the same :kiss:


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm TTC #1 too. Thought I was in with a chance last month as I was 11 days late, but kept getting :bfn: and :witch: showed up yesterday.

On to cycle 4 now. Feeling good!

Unfortunately, mu husband is going to be away on business a couple of times this month. I think he'll be back just in time for ovulation, but I'm a little worried! We'll just have to make the most of it when he is here. :)


----------



## pumpkin86

rustyswife828 said:


> croydongirl said:
> 
> 
> What a lovely thread! I have had 2 very early m/c and am so excited to actually get to hold our baby someday. My husband was just the cutest little guy and I am so dreaming our little one will look like him.
> I have always wanted to me a mother and now I have the most amazing husband and we are making our dream home it is just time to fill it with a family.
> 
> Aw! Sorry about your loss :hugs:! I know! My husband looked like that little boy off of Home Alone! Soo adorable! I was cute too so I know our little one is gonna be precious! Somedays I just wanna sit on the couch, snack, watch tv and rub my preggo belly! :haha:
> 
> I want it soo bad that I'm not giving up hope at all! That :witch: can stay away from me!Click to expand...

girl I envy you for your lovely PMA..I can't even dare to dream about this moment cause I would start to cry and get really upset for not having a baby till this point :cry:..but Hey I salute you for this wonderful spirit :happydance:


----------



## lintu

Amani said:


> My cbfm says I'm ovulating and been :sex::sex: for 2 days now :wacko: but since coming off the pill I have had really bad bloating which is uncomfortable.

I'v been the same huni, what were you on? I was on Cilest for the majority of 15 yrs, I have never had bloat so bad.

But hay ho all part of the process pf :baby: making :haha::haha:


----------



## lintu

Cangaroo said:


> We'll just have to make the most of it when he is here. :)

I'm sure you can manage that one :winkwink: :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## Amani

I know we all just need to keep positive and the :dust: will be sprinkled our way!!


----------



## lintu

yep deffo, trying to keep as PMA as poss, but feeling very good for this month.

whose with me ladies


----------



## MinneGirl

My birthday is September 8th...my 30th!!!!! Yikes! :haha: Right around the corner. Was hoping to be pregnant on my birthday...but maybe I will CONCEIVE on my birthday...that would be amazing!!!!!! I am on CD9 today :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Would love to join :)


----------



## rustyswife828

DaretoDream said:


> Would love to join :)

Yes maam, you can :hugs:

I will add you to the member list..

Also:

I need your following information so we can keep up with ya :thumbup:

-If you get your first :bfp:.. would you want it a girl or a boy.. or either?
-Your birthday
-What CD you are on as of right now
-If you've had any :bfn:'s or :bfp:'s or miscarriages
-Your future testing dates
-Ovulation day (if you know it)

Thanks hun!

Lots of :dust::dust: to you on this cycle!

We're all about PMA (Positive Mental Attitude) to get us through TTC #1 to a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Newlywed52810

I'm new here and TTC #1 as well!!!

Just starting our 2nd cycle but OMG why does it have to take so long ugggggghhhhhhhhh.... 

I'm super impatient haha : )


----------



## rustyswife828

Newlywed52810 said:


> I'm new here and TTC #1 as well!!!
> 
> Just starting our 2nd cycle but OMG why does it have to take so long ugggggghhhhhhhhh....
> 
> I'm super impatient haha : )

Welcome hun :hugs::hugs:!

It is soo much fun! You'll love it! Our group here is the best! You can post whatever you want on here and us lovely ladies will be here for you :hugs:

So what cycle day are you on right now?

Check out the post above yours.. Can I have all the information if you don't mind:dohh:

Tryin' to keep up with everybody's cycles so we can all know who is going through what:hugs:

Best wishes and :dust:!


----------



## talulatornado

Ooooh me too I wanna join !! I'm on CD 24 12DPO and think I'm gonna test Monday morn, Dont care if I have a boy or girl when the time comes I just want a sticky bean and I want it NOW !! lol My birthday is 27/5/78


----------



## eightambliss

Can I join?

-hoping for a little boy 
-Birthday 03/03/1983
-on CD #8
-had BFN's in the past
-Testing Sept. 22 and Sept. 25
-peak day is September 8, but that is tentative


----------



## sequeena

I'm on CD9 will ovulate in about 6 days so about 10th September xxx


----------



## Amani

I am hoping for a boy :happydance: after having two girls
I am on cd 15 and the cbfm said I ov from 14th.
My birthday is 11/12/78.

I hope it happens this month:baby:


----------



## Amani

lintu said:


> Amani said:
> 
> 
> My cbfm says I'm ovulating and been :sex::sex: for 2 days now :wacko: but since coming off the pill I have had really bad bloating which is uncomfortable.
> 
> I'v been the same huni, what were you on? I was on Cilest for the majority of 15 yrs, I have never had bloat so bad.
> 
> But hay ho all part of the process pf :baby: making :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I was on mercilon for 7 yrs and stopped in aug this year, but the bloating and cramps are terrible :cry: I can't wait for it to stop!


----------



## Pica-pica

sequeena said:


> I'm on CD9 will ovulate in about 6 days so about 10th September xxx

I'm CD9 today and am due to ovulate 10th too! Snap! hee hee! :haha:

CBFM asked me to poas this morning, first poas this month!

Updates for me - currently on cycle #3 after cerazette, first cycle ended in MC :cry:, 2nd cycle BFNs, and this cycle I will get my BFP that sticks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My OH is currently working away at the minute, but coming home next week so :spermy: should be in time to meet my egg! :winkwink:

PMA and :dust: to all! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

- we don't care what we get, we just want a baby! One day we want a girl, one day a boy, but honestly, we'll be happy with either!
- my birthday is coming up- i'll be 25 on the 16th of September!
- CD 18- just ovulated. :)
- Have had bfns the last 2 cycles. Nothing yet this cycle.
-My next test date will be Sept 19th (if i don't break down before then!)
-i think it was today. so sept 4th.


----------



## sequeena

Pica-pica said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD9 will ovulate in about 6 days so about 10th September xxx
> 
> I'm CD9 today and am due to ovulate 10th too! Snap! hee hee! :haha:
> 
> CBFM asked me to poas this morning, first poas this month!
> 
> Updates for me - currently on cycle #3 after cerazette, first cycle ended in MC :cry:, 2nd cycle BFNs, and this cycle I will get my BFP that sticks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My OH is currently working away at the minute, but coming home next week so :spermy: should be in time to meet my egg! :winkwink:
> 
> PMA and :dust: to all! xxClick to expand...

wow there's a few of us with the same cycle! :D


----------



## wanting2010

Rustyswife- My birthday is July 26...I'm currently on CD 188 and I'm waiting for my gyn to give me a script for Provera to start my period. I've taken a few HPT's that have all been BFNs over the last few months, and had a blood test at the gyn the other day and haven't got the results back from that yet, but I'm sure it's a BFN too.


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> Rustyswife- My birthday is July 26...I'm currently on CD 188 and I'm waiting for my gyn to give me a script for Provera to start my period. I've taken a few HPT's that have all been BFNs over the last few months, and had a blood test at the gyn the other day and haven't got the results back from that yet, but I'm sure it's a BFN too.

Thanks girl :hugs:

I will update your information on here..:dance:

Be sure to keep me updated with your blood test so I can put that on here too..

BTW what CD are you on as of right now?:thumbup:


----------



## happymuffin

Hi RustyWife, do add me in too ! Am trying for # 1 as well.

am at my 15 dpo today &I hv scheduled to test on the 8th sept ..dun think i be testing early. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomlo but we r celebrating today since its a sunday. I wouldnt want a non bfp to spoil the celebration ..


----------



## rustyswife828

happymuffin said:


> Hi RustyWife, do add me in too ! Am trying for # 1 as well.
> 
> am at my 15 dpo today &I hv scheduled to test on the 8th sept ..dun think i be testing early. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomlo but we r celebrating today since its a sunday. I wouldnt want a non bfp to spoil the celebration ..

Thanks girl! :hugs: 

I will add you to the list as well :happydance:

Thanks for the info! BTW what CD are you on as of right now? Happy Anniversary! Is it today or tomorrow?:dance:

and what's your b'day?


----------



## happymuffin

Am at my 15dpo today . Anniversary is tomlo but we r celebrating today :)

my bday is 9 July


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I'm on CD9!!!
Took Clomid (first round) CD3-7
Start testing for OV in 2 days.
taking maca, b6/b12 folic acid
Blood Test to Check Progesterone on 17th
Hoping to conceive twins (9% chance since I have to be on the clomid) but really just hope for a healthy baby =)
Birthday is January 9th 1986 
Have had a few BFN's in the past but had given up on the BFP because lack of AF and no detectable OV...hence the Clomid now....
Hoping for a BFP soon!!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls! :hugs:

This really isn't about TTC but I guess since the :witch: is bad this month, my emotions and feelings are very sensitive.. :cry:

I am a housewife since I lost my job in May :nope: I haven't found a job since then.. So I usually don't straighten my hair or put makeup on because I have nowhere to go..
Just recently we had to sell my car since my husband has a company car and I had to learn to drive his car (stick shift) 

Now since he works 6 days a week 13 hours a day, he doesn't have the time to teach me how to drive it..

Anyway so I'm basically stuck at the house which means is no straighten hair or put on makeup 

Well today was Alabama's first football game and he told me we were gonna go to his parent's to watch the game.. Well I got all dolled up but he got home after the game ended..

When he came home he didn't even glance at me or say anything nice to me!!  then he took a shower and told me we was gonna go to his parent's house to eat.. When we got there he totally ignored me or didn't even sit by me.. On the way home it was quiet..

I'm just sooooo  at him!! He always comes home to me when I'm not dolled up so I thought it would be nice for him to see me dolled up so now what's the point!!! :sad:!! Now I feel like my self esteem is low and I don't give a crap what I look like!!! He kept asking me that I looked down and out and I was thinking to myself.. Yea I wonder why I look sooo down!

These hormones, :sick: headache, irritability is making me wanna :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls! :hugs:
> 
> This really isn't about TTC but I guess since the :witch: is bad this month, my emotions and feelings are very sensitive.. :cry
> 
> I am a housewife since I lost my job in May :nope: I haven't found a job since then.. So I usually don't straighten my hair or put makeup on because I have nowhere to go..
> Just recently we had to sell my car since my husband has a company car and I had to learn to drive his car (stick shift)
> 
> Now since he works 6 days a week 13 hours a day, he doesn't have the time to teach me how to drive it..
> 
> Anyway so I'm basically stuck at the house which means is no straighten hair or put on makeup
> 
> Well today was Alabama's first football game and he told me we were gonna go to his parent's to watch the game.. Well I got all dolled up but he got home after the game ended..
> 
> When he came home he didn't even glance at me or say anything nice to me!!  then he took a shower and told me we was gonna go to his parent's house to eat.. When we got there he totally ignored me or didn't even sit by me.. On the way home it was quiet..
> 
> I'm just sooooo  at him!! He always comes home to me when I'm not dolled up so I thought it would be nice for him to see me dolled up so now what's the point!!! :sad:!! Now I feel like my self esteem is low and I don't give a crap what I look like!!! He kept asking me that I looked down and out and I was thinking to myself.. Yea I wonder why I look sooo down!
> 
> These hormones, :sick: headache, irritability is making me wanna :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

It's ok girl! We all have been there! I just tell my hubby why I am upset and usually he feels like an idiot cuz he had no idea that he did anything....I'm sure you looked FAB!! Cuz you're a beautiful girl!! He really needs to be more sensitive to your needs though...because between this and the "too tired to bd" business...he is walking on thin ice and really needs to step it up a notch!!! Just have a little talk with him and express your concern...in a kind and loving way of course. Hope he's responsive to it and I hope he starts to compliment you more and make you feel appreciated. Lots of love to you!!! I hope things start to go your way soon girl and you feel better....i've been very emotional lately as well...it's been an emotional cycle thus far....Dh is fantastic though...so no complaints. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Really hope to hear some positive comments from you soon as it sucks to see you have been feeling sick and really needed a boost and he wasn't there to give it to you!


----------



## Mrs LB

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls! :hugs:
> 
> This really isn't about TTC but I guess since the :witch: is bad this month, my emotions and feelings are very sensitive.. :cry:
> 
> I am a housewife since I lost my job in May :nope: I haven't found a job since then.. So I usually don't straighten my hair or put makeup on because I have nowhere to go..
> Just recently we had to sell my car since my husband has a company car and I had to learn to drive his car (stick shift)
> 
> Now since he works 6 days a week 13 hours a day, he doesn't have the time to teach me how to drive it..
> 
> Anyway so I'm basically stuck at the house which means is no straighten hair or put on makeup
> 
> Well today was Alabama's first football game and he told me we were gonna go to his parent's to watch the game.. Well I got all dolled up but he got home after the game ended..
> 
> When he came home he didn't even glance at me or say anything nice to me!!  then he took a shower and told me we was gonna go to his parent's house to eat.. When we got there he totally ignored me or didn't even sit by me.. On the way home it was quiet..
> 
> I'm just sooooo  at him!! He always comes home to me when I'm not dolled up so I thought it would be nice for him to see me dolled up so now what's the point!!! :sad:!! Now I feel like my self esteem is low and I don't give a crap what I look like!!! He kept asking me that I looked down and out and I was thinking to myself.. Yea I wonder why I look sooo down!
> 
> These hormones, :sick: headache, irritability is making me wanna :cry::cry::cry:

Aaawwwwww i hope you're feeling better, i don't blame you for being :sad1: i would be the same love, it's really not easy all this ttc stuff and not having the time to talk together is hard, especially when we're the ones going through so many different emotions, especially when the :witch: shows up.
For sure you need to talk to DH and let him know how you feel - we all need a boost now and then - blokes are just a bit blind sometimes and can't see whats in front of them at times:yellowcard:
Anyway you can rant as much as you like on here - that's what we're all here for :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to Rustyswife xx. 

UPDATE from me:

:witch: has yet to rear her ugly head. I'm now two days late. I'm cramping, but it's strange cramping, it's in my hips and lower back and every time a cramp comes my boobs hurt. :shrug: I have no idea what's going on, lol!


----------



## talulatornado

Hi girls,
I'm not gonna make it till monday to test! The :witch: is on her way. Massive temp dip this morn and back ache and cramps now, pretty sure she will be here by end of day :cry:
I'm going to allow myself one day of sulking then it's time for the PMA :thumbup: and on to cycle 5 !!

:dust:


----------



## Cangaroo

Can I join too, please?


We don't mind if we have a boy or a girl. I want a girl at some point, but not neccessarily first. My husband kind of want's a boy first, but wouldn't really mind either way.
My birthday's in April. I don't feel comfortable giving my full date of birth here- sorry.
I'm on CD 3 now following a 41 day cycle, which is very odd since I'm usually regular with 30 day cycles.
Several :bfn:s in my last cycle, no :bfp:s.
Testing October 4th. Don't want to test until I'm at least a day late.
I'm not using OPKs or BBT, so predicted ovulation is 19th Sept.


----------



## lintu

Cangaroo said:


> Can I join too, please?
> 
> 
> We don't mind if we have a boy or a girl. I want a girl at some point, but not neccessarily first. My husband kind of want's a boy first, but wouldn't really mind either way.
> My birthday's in April. I don't feel comfortable giving my full date of birth here- sorry.
> I'm on CD 3 now following a 41 day cycle, which is very odd since I'm usually regular with 30 day cycles.
> Several :bfn:s in my last cycle, no :bfp:s.
> Testing October 4th. Don't want to test until I'm at least a day late.
> I'm not using OPKs or BBT, so predicted ovulation is 19th Sept.


Hiya Huni, you sound very similar to me I have regular 30 day cycles, I'm due to Ovulate around the 17th, fingers x'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

lintu said:


> Cangaroo said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too, please?
> 
> 
> We don't mind if we have a boy or a girl. I want a girl at some point, but not neccessarily first. My husband kind of want's a boy first, but wouldn't really mind either way.
> My birthday's in April. I don't feel comfortable giving my full date of birth here- sorry.
> I'm on CD 3 now following a 41 day cycle, which is very odd since I'm usually regular with 30 day cycles.
> Several :bfn:s in my last cycle, no :bfp:s.
> Testing October 4th. Don't want to test until I'm at least a day late.
> I'm not using OPKs or BBT, so predicted ovulation is 19th Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Huni, you sound very similar to me I have regular 30 day cycles, I'm due to Ovulate around the 17th, fingers x'd for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you too!

Hoping my cycle will go back to 30 days, and last month was just a blip, but who knows!


----------



## Mrs LB

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: to Rustyswife xx.
> 
> UPDATE from me:
> 
> :witch: has yet to rear her ugly head. I'm now two days late. I'm cramping, but it's strange cramping, it's in my hips and lower back and every time a cramp comes my boobs hurt. :shrug: I have no idea what's going on, lol!

:test:
I wouldn't be able to wait any longer! when are you thinking of testing?
:dust:


----------



## mummy2lola

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls! :hugs:
> 
> This really isn't about TTC but I guess since the :witch: is bad this month, my emotions and feelings are very sensitive.. :cry:
> 
> I am a housewife since I lost my job in May :nope: I haven't found a job since then.. So I usually don't straighten my hair or put makeup on because I have nowhere to go..
> Just recently we had to sell my car since my husband has a company car and I had to learn to drive his car (stick shift)
> 
> Now since he works 6 days a week 13 hours a day, he doesn't have the time to teach me how to drive it..
> 
> Anyway so I'm basically stuck at the house which means is no straighten hair or put on makeup
> 
> Well today was Alabama's first football game and he told me we were gonna go to his parent's to watch the game.. Well I got all dolled up but he got home after the game ended..
> 
> When he came home he didn't even glance at me or say anything nice to me!!  then he took a shower and told me we was gonna go to his parent's house to eat.. When we got there he totally ignored me or didn't even sit by me.. On the way home it was quiet..
> 
> I'm just sooooo  at him!! He always comes home to me when I'm not dolled up so I thought it would be nice for him to see me dolled up so now what's the point!!! :sad:!! Now I feel like my self esteem is low and I don't give a crap what I look like!!! He kept asking me that I looked down and out and I was thinking to myself.. Yea I wonder why I look sooo down!
> 
> These hormones, :sick: headache, irritability is making me wanna :cry::cry::cry:


:hugs: hun. sorry ur feeling so down,i just picked out things we have in common......Im now a housewife after being made redundant in may.my dh works 6 days a week,16 hours a day.we were planning to go out last month as im ALWAYS in the house as cannot drive and got nowhere to go.i got all dolled up and then we had a massive argument and he stormed out leaving me on my own AGAIN,got drunk and came home.they just dont get it do they.at least we've got this lovely site to keep us going xx


----------



## talulatornado

Well the :witch: got me good and proper :cry: so Its CD1 for me of cycle 5 
:hugs: and :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## AmorT

Hey girls, I was wondering if I coud join. I'm TTC #1 I'll be testing on September 13th.


----------



## DaretoDream

talu- i'm so sorry love :hugs:


----------



## happymuffin

rustyswife828 said:


> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> Hi RustyWife, do add me in too ! Am trying for # 1 as well.
> 
> am at my 15 dpo today &I hv scheduled to test on the 8th sept ..dun think i be testing early. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomlo but we r celebrating today since its a sunday. I wouldnt want a non bfp to spoil the celebration ..
> 
> Thanks girl! :hugs:
> 
> I will add you to the list as well :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the info! BTW what CD are you on as of right now? Happy Anniversary! Is it today or tomorrow?:dance:
> 
> and what's your b'day?Click to expand...


my AF knocked at the door the moment we finish our celebration dinner ... :(
I WAS SO SO SAD THAT i cried .


----------



## rustyswife828

Born2BeAMommy said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! :hugs:
> 
> This really isn't about TTC but I guess since the :witch: is bad this month, my emotions and feelings are very sensitive.. :cry
> 
> I am a housewife since I lost my job in May :nope: I haven't found a job since then.. So I usually don't straighten my hair or put makeup on because I have nowhere to go..
> Just recently we had to sell my car since my husband has a company car and I had to learn to drive his car (stick shift)
> 
> Now since he works 6 days a week 13 hours a day, he doesn't have the time to teach me how to drive it..
> 
> Anyway so I'm basically stuck at the house which means is no straighten hair or put on makeup
> 
> Well today was Alabama's first football game and he told me we were gonna go to his parent's to watch the game.. Well I got all dolled up but he got home after the game ended..
> 
> When he came home he didn't even glance at me or say anything nice to me!!  then he took a shower and told me we was gonna go to his parent's house to eat.. When we got there he totally ignored me or didn't even sit by me.. On the way home it was quiet..
> 
> I'm just sooooo  at him!! He always comes home to me when I'm not dolled up so I thought it would be nice for him to see me dolled up so now what's the point!!! :sad:!! Now I feel like my self esteem is low and I don't give a crap what I look like!!! He kept asking me that I looked down and out and I was thinking to myself.. Yea I wonder why I look sooo down!
> 
> These hormones, :sick: headache, irritability is making me wanna :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> It's ok girl! We all have been there! I just tell my hubby why I am upset and usually he feels like an idiot cuz he had no idea that he did anything....I'm sure you looked FAB!! Cuz you're a beautiful girl!! He really needs to be more sensitive to your needs though...because between this and the "too tired to bd" business...he is walking on thin ice and really needs to step it up a notch!!! Just have a little talk with him and express your concern...in a kind and loving way of course. Hope he's responsive to it and I hope he starts to compliment you more and make you feel appreciated. Lots of love to you!!! I hope things start to go your way soon girl and you feel better....i've been very emotional lately as well...it's been an emotional cycle thus far....Dh is fantastic though...so no complaints. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Really hope to hear some positive comments from you soon as it sucks to see you have been feeling sick and really needed a boost and he wasn't there to give it to you!Click to expand...

Thanks girlie! LOL.. sometimes when we think we look pretty and our hubby's don't say nothing..it just makes you fee like..well why did I even bother ya know? So I'm just gonna be like the usual..no makeup..not fixin hair or nothing and he's gonna miss the dolled up version of me! UGH! We've been through this a million times and he knows how I feel...even with he was telling me couple of weeks ago when he got on anti-depressant we couldn't have :sex: so he told me that he's gonna start holding my hand, cuddle..etc..so now since we can :sex: he's stopped doing all those nice things for me...I'm not gonna say anything..he knows those things mean alot to me...so I'm gonna be :shhh: about it... Just tired..:nope:


----------



## rustyswife828

happymuffin said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> Hi RustyWife, do add me in too ! Am trying for # 1 as well.
> 
> am at my 15 dpo today &I hv scheduled to test on the 8th sept ..dun think i be testing early. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomlo but we r celebrating today since its a sunday. I wouldnt want a non bfp to spoil the celebration ..
> 
> Thanks girl! :hugs:
> 
> I will add you to the list as well :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the info! BTW what CD are you on as of right now? Happy Anniversary! Is it today or tomorrow?:dance:
> 
> and what's your b'day?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my AF knocked at the door the moment we finish our celebration dinner ... :(
> I WAS SO SO SAD THAT i cried .Click to expand...

Awwww! I'm soo sorry that :witch: had surprised you! :hugs:!

Just think we can start all over again and try to :gun::grr::trouble: that :witch: next cycle! It's a :grr: each month but at least we get a whole new fresh start all over again!

Some women don't even get a :witch: and doesn't know if you they ovulate or not..:hugs:


----------



## happymuffin

rustyswife828 said:


> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> Hi RustyWife, do add me in too ! Am trying for # 1 as well.
> 
> am at my 15 dpo today &I hv scheduled to test on the 8th sept ..dun think i be testing early. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomlo but we r celebrating today since its a sunday. I wouldnt want a non bfp to spoil the celebration ..
> 
> Thanks girl! :hugs:
> 
> I will add you to the list as well :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the info! BTW what CD are you on as of right now? Happy Anniversary! Is it today or tomorrow?:dance:
> 
> my AF knocked at the door the moment we finish our celebration dinner ... :(
> I WAS SO SO SAD THAT i cried .Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww! I'm soo sorry that :witch: had surprised you! :hugs:!
> 
> Just think we can start all over again and try to :gun::grr::trouble: that :witch: next cycle! It's a :grr: each month but at least we get a whole new fresh start all over again!
> 
> Some women don't even get a :witch: and doesn't know if you they ovulate or not..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tnks RustyW, we hv got most grounds covered ..bd the day b4 O and during O ..wonder is it due to the Stress level i face at work ...:cry:Click to expand...


----------



## rustyswife828

happymuffin said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> Hi RustyWife, do add me in too ! Am trying for # 1 as well.
> 
> am at my 15 dpo today &I hv scheduled to test on the 8th sept ..dun think i be testing early. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomlo but we r celebrating today since its a sunday. I wouldnt want a non bfp to spoil the celebration ..
> 
> Thanks girl! :hugs:
> 
> I will add you to the list as well :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the info! BTW what CD are you on as of right now? Happy Anniversary! Is it today or tomorrow?:dance:
> 
> my AF knocked at the door the moment we finish our celebration dinner ... :(
> I WAS SO SO SAD THAT i cried .Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww! I'm soo sorry that :witch: had surprised you! :hugs:!
> 
> Just think we can start all over again and try to :gun::grr::trouble: that :witch: next cycle! It's a :grr: each month but at least we get a whole new fresh start all over again!
> 
> Some women don't even get a :witch: and doesn't know if you they ovulate or not..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tnks RustyW, we hv got most grounds covered ..bd the day b4 O and during O ..wonder is it due to the Stress level i face at work ...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be girl :hugs:
> 
> Stress can do ALOT of things..it can make you not even ovulate or even have a period
> 
> It can make you :sick:
> 
> Hard to believe...stress is very bad...:wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## rustyswife828

happymuffin said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> Hi RustyWife, do add me in too ! Am trying for # 1 as well.
> 
> am at my 15 dpo today &I hv scheduled to test on the 8th sept ..dun think i be testing early. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomlo but we r celebrating today since its a sunday. I wouldnt want a non bfp to spoil the celebration ..
> 
> Thanks girl! :hugs:
> 
> I will add you to the list as well :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the info! BTW what CD are you on as of right now? Happy Anniversary! Is it today or tomorrow?:dance:
> 
> and what's your b'day?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my AF knocked at the door the moment we finish our celebration dinner ... :(
> I WAS SO SO SAD THAT i cried .Click to expand...

So are you on CD1 now? Let me know ASAP so I can update your info :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Stress... oh boy I'm under so much of it at the minute :( It makes my life hell :cry:


----------



## happymuffin

ydae shd be my CD 1 then ...thks


----------



## rustyswife828

sequeena said:


> Stress... oh boy I'm under so much of it at the minute :( It makes my life hell :cry:

Yeah I know! I was yesterday but it's a little better today! I find it healthy to put on some relaxing songs on my iPod whenever I feel stressed :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

happymuffin said:


> ydae shd be my CD 1 then ...thks

Thanks hun :hugs:

I will update!

If anything on your isn't right on the member page.. let me know :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mrs LB said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to Rustyswife xx.
> 
> UPDATE from me:
> 
> :witch: has yet to rear her ugly head. I'm now two days late. I'm cramping, but it's strange cramping, it's in my hips and lower back and every time a cramp comes my boobs hurt. :shrug: I have no idea what's going on, lol!
> 
> :test:
> I wouldn't be able to wait any longer! when are you thinking of testing?
> :dust:Click to expand...

LOL! I'm going to wait until this Saturday. I have to figure out a way to get a test cause I don't have any :-(


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls :hi:

Just wanted to give ya'll a shout right quick! :brat: :haha:

If anybody is a member of the TTC #1 Dream Believers group..please keep me updated on your status at the first member page :thumbup:

If any of your info is incorrect :dohh:..please let me know :bike:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You know, Rustyswife, you look so familiar to me....did you live in California at any point?


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> You know, Rustyswife, you look so familiar to me....did you live in California at any point?

LOL.. Nope! Never even been there! Man...I would LOVE to visit there though! :haha:

Maybe you seen my twin :haha:

I believe everybody has somebody that looks like them..lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Maybe :blush: Btw, I'm now 3 days late :-D


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey!

Sorry I havn't updated you....Well it was a :bfn:

So we are now on the 17th Cycle on CD6 at the moment and today we are going to the doctors to get the ball rolling on getting some fertility tests.

Hope you are all well.

Much Love

x


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girl! I'll update it :hugs:

I hope you get that :bfp:! When you testing?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Here is everything you need to know

CD6, Hoping for a Girl , Birthday 19th July, 1 miscarriage in 06' & Chemical in June 10', TTC for 17 Months, Usually Ov around 20th, Will Test on Oct 1st

Much Love

x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Argh, I dunno, lol, we have no tests :haha: So I think I'm stuck, unless I get the digi off a neighbor of mine :-D


----------



## megapatt01

well not sure if i'm a member or not...just posted a few things a while back...
but while everyone's talking about what they want...
first of all i want a :bfp:
second of all i want a :pink:...
if i could have my choice!


----------



## lintu

sequeena said:


> Stress... oh boy I'm under so much of it at the minute :( It makes my life hell :cry:

I was reading last night that maca can help you to relax. If I dont get preggo this mth then I shall be investing in some for next mth:hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

megapatt01 said:


> well not sure if i'm a member or not...just posted a few things a while back...
> but while everyone's talking about what they want...
> first of all i want a :bfp:
> second of all i want a :pink:...
> if i could have my choice!

Yes maam you are..lol :hugs:

Ok I will update that..:dance:

Oh BTW..what CD are you on and have you had any :bfn:'s or :bfp:'s or MC in the past?

Let me know what your "O" day is if you know it so we can keep up when you plan on test :hugs:

Oh and let me know your testing date

Much love and :dust::hugs:


----------



## lintu

ha ha ha I ha ve just been reading through that first post with all our stats, it's massive!!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Sofiekirsten said:


> Here is everything you need to know
> 
> CD6, Hoping for a Girl , Birthday 19th July, 1 miscarriage in 06' & Chemical in June 10', TTC for 17 Months, Usually Ov around 20th, Will Test on Oct 1st
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Thanks girlie! Got you updated! Let me know if any of the info is incorrect.. I will try my best to keep up with your CD's and everything..but if you look at and it's wrong..:dohh:..just let me know:hugs:

much love and :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

lintu said:


> ha ha ha I ha ve just been reading through that first post with all our stats, it's massive!!!!

Haha :haha:

Yup...it's work though! I'm addicted! :haha:

I spend time on here all day updating :happydance:

It's soo much fun though.. :dance:

Looking at what others go through makes me realize we can all get that :bfp: because we all go the same thing:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

rustyswife828 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Here is everything you need to know
> 
> CD6, Hoping for a Girl , Birthday 19th July, 1 miscarriage in 06' & Chemical in June 10', TTC for 17 Months, Usually Ov around 20th, Will Test on Oct 1st
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks girlie! Got you updated! Let me know if any of the info is incorrect.. I will try my best to keep up with your CD's and everything..but if you look at and it's wrong..:dohh:..just let me know:hugs:
> 
> much love and :dust:Click to expand...


Hey Hun,

Looks fine!

Wondering if you wanted to put that we have a doctors appointment today to talk about getting the ball rolling for fertility test's?

Much Love

x


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey you lovely ladies! :hugs:

I am going to keep track of all your CD (cycle days).. or any info that has to be updated daily...

If you see something of yours that is not up to date...just post on here and I will get it updated :hugs: 

We are one step closer to that :bfp: with all the encouragement and a shoulder to :cry: on when we need it!

I've been going through some difficult times with my OH right now and being with you ladies makes me feel soo good when I can talk to you :hugs:

I :wedding: this thread with you ladies and I wanna keep it up! :dance:

Much :kiss: and :dust:!


----------



## rustyswife828

Sofiekirsten said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Here is everything you need to know
> 
> CD6, Hoping for a Girl , Birthday 19th July, 1 miscarriage in 06' & Chemical in June 10', TTC for 17 Months, Usually Ov around 20th, Will Test on Oct 1st
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks girlie! Got you updated! Let me know if any of the info is incorrect.. I will try my best to keep up with your CD's and everything..but if you look at and it's wrong..:dohh:..just let me know:hugs:
> 
> much love and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Looks fine!
> 
> Wondering if you wanted to put that we have a doctors appointment today to talk about getting the ball rolling for fertility test's?
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yay :dance:

Yup...I surely will do that :thumbup:

I hope it goes well!! Let us know how it goes! Blowing :dust: your way girl!


----------



## poppie

rustyswife828 said:


> OK girls!
> I have updated our TTC #1 Members! I have also linked your member name to your public profile! :hugs:
> 
> Also, I'm gonna to placing :pink: or :blue: beside our member's name... In your future.. what would you like to have whenever you get that :bfp:... a :pink: or :blue:? Or if you don't care.. you just want a dang :baby:.. just tell me either :thumbup:
> 
> Trying to make this thread a lil more interesting :headspin:!
> 
> So for me, I would like to conceive a girl for my first :bfp:!
> 
> How about you ladies?
> 
> Also, if your member name is not on the list and you want to be a member.. just tell me and I'll add your name :dance::happydance:

Hi Rustyswife

sorry i havent given you an update, info: TTC#1, CD15, cycles waky 26days, 32days, 34days....hoping they going to settle soon. on cycle 4 of TTC. I would love to just have a :baby: regardless, but thinking a boy may be a good starter for me :winkwink: I have had two :BFN: after af being late 4 and 8 days :cry: BUT this is the month :happydance: loads of PMA.

Hope everyone is doing good.

Tons of :dust: to us all for September :flower:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls! (again) :haha:

It's about 2 am for me right now...and getting a lil :sleep::sleep:

So sweet dreams to all of you:cloud9:

I will be back on here sometime after 10 or so to update everything :hugs:

If I don't get your post after this one.. I will get in the morning when I wake up:coffee::coffee:

Sweet dreams and :dust: to all you (Dream Believers!)


----------



## lintu

rustyswife828 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha I ha ve just been reading through that first post with all our stats, it's massive!!!!
> 
> Haha :haha:
> 
> Yup...it's work though! I'm addicted! :haha:
> 
> I spend time on here all day updating :happydance:
> 
> It's soo much fun though.. :dance:
> 
> Looking at what others go through makes me realize we can all get that :bfp: because we all go the same thing:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I love it, your a star for doing it :hugs::hugs:

It's nice to know that I'm some variation of normal :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey; so you can update; CD22, Testing 15th of september, 1st cycle TTC #1 and I just want a baby!! not bothered about pink or blue! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Pica-pica

Well just been out to Boots to get some conceive plus (CP) ready for the BD'ing, and boy the town was full of babies! Everywhere I looked! I want one now! 

So I reckon if this CP makes spermy's live longer then I am twice as likely to get a BFP this month! Well that's my logic anyway! LOL! Will let you all know how I get on with it later in the week...

Here's hoping for a sticky bean! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Woot finally in the dpo here. I'm worried that we missed it again though- because we did not BD two days in the O week- and of course, FF is saying ONE of those days was the actual O day. We bd'd two days before, and one after.


----------



## Newlywed52810

OK here's all my info!

I would REALLY love a girl but be happy with any healthy girl or boy.

My birthday is May 24th

I'm on CD 4 today -- cycle started Sept 3rd

Never been pregnant before or miscarried that I'm aware of.

Will plan on testing the day I dont get AF if I can possibly wait that long. Not sure when that is yet, should in theory be October 1.

Not exactly sure when I'll ovulate but bought a pack of First Response OPK tests to find out exactly when this month. I think last month I ovulated a day or two later than anticipated.

Hooray! Good luck everyone!


----------



## wanting2010

I might not need to take Provera after all...I woke up this morning with a few spots of blood in my panties and I've been spotting ever since. I'm having some cramps, as well, and have been super super emotional today, plus my boobs are starting to feel a little tender--that always happens before I get my period. So, I think AF is trying to be on her way! Maybe I will start a new cycle before I reach CD 200!!

I'm not sure if my gyn will want to do CD 21 bloodwork or what, but I guess I'll find that out tomorrow when I call for my test results.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another :bfn: :wacko: This is right mental!


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> I might not need to take Provera after all...I woke up this morning with a few spots of blood in my panties and I've been spotting ever since. I'm having some cramps, as well, and have been super super emotional today, plus my boobs are starting to feel a little tender--that always happens before I get my period. So, I think AF is trying to be on her way! Maybe I will start a new cycle before I reach CD 200!!
> 
> I'm not sure if my gyn will want to do CD 21 bloodwork or what, but I guess I'll find that out tomorrow when I call for my test results.

Yay! :dance: I hope you get that :witch: soon.. (never thought I would say that... :haha: )

So you can start over again! :happydance:

Do you know why your cycle is soo long? Have you had long cycles like this? :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> Another :bfn: :wacko: This is right mental!

Awww! :hugs::hugs::hugs:!

You're like 4 days late ain't you? 

I would really really wait until you're about a week or two late (if you can wait that long) to see if :witch: comes or you get that :bfp:

I wait to risk myself of getting down of getting a :bfn:! :hugs:

How long are you cycles?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi Ladies

Just a little update
I'm on CD 8 today which means Sperm Meets Egg Plan has began so will be having :sex: tonight even if DH is tired!!! 
Lots of PMA for me this cycle to get a BFP result!! FX
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## llampie

I would like to join this! This is cycle # 4 for me and I am on cycle day 18 of an on average 30 day cycle. I should be ovulating around now. I am temping but have not observed my ovulation spike yet so me and DH are BDing like crazy right now!


----------



## Mrs LB

lintu said:


> ha ha ha I ha ve just been reading through that first post with all our stats, it's massive!!!!

Where is it? i can't find it:comp::nope:


----------



## Mrs LB

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey you lovely ladies! :hugs:
> 
> I am going to keep track of all your CD (cycle days).. or any info that has to be updated daily...
> 
> If you see something of yours that is not up to date...just post on here and I will get it updated :hugs:
> 
> We are one step closer to that :bfp: with all the encouragement and a shoulder to :cry: on when we need it!
> 
> I've been going through some difficult times with my OH right now and being with you ladies makes me feel soo good when I can talk to you :hugs:
> 
> I :wedding: this thread with you ladies and I wanna keep it up! :dance:
> 
> Much :kiss: and :dust:!


:hugs: I love this thread, you're super!:flower:


----------



## lintu

Mrs LB said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha I ha ve just been reading through that first post with all our stats, it's massive!!!!
> 
> Where is it? i can't find it:comp::nope:Click to expand...

First page huni :happydance::happydance:


----------



## eightambliss

Mrs LB said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Hey you lovely ladies! :hugs:
> 
> I am going to keep track of all your CD (cycle days).. or any info that has to be updated daily...
> 
> If you see something of yours that is not up to date...just post on here and I will get it updated :hugs:
> 
> We are one step closer to that :bfp: with all the encouragement and a shoulder to :cry: on when we need it!
> 
> I've been going through some difficult times with my OH right now and being with you ladies makes me feel soo good when I can talk to you :hugs:
> 
> I :wedding: this thread with you ladies and I wanna keep it up! :dance:
> 
> Much :kiss: and :dust:!
> 
> 
> :hugs: I love this thread, you're super!:flower:Click to expand...

Agree you are super-thanks for maintaining this thread rustyswife828!:hugs:


----------



## want2bemum

_Hi 

Sorry haven't given you any of my details I have a 26 day cycle on day 7 today first cycle of properly ttc. Should test anytime after the 26th if I can wait that long _


----------



## megapatt01

rustyswife828 said:


> megapatt01 said:
> 
> 
> well not sure if i'm a member or not...just posted a few things a while back...
> but while everyone's talking about what they want...
> first of all i want a :bfp:
> second of all i want a :pink:...
> if i could have my choice!
> 
> Yes maam you are..lol :hugs:
> 
> Ok I will update that..:dance:
> 
> Oh BTW..what CD are you on and have you had any :bfn:'s or :bfp:'s or MC in the past?
> 
> Let me know what your "O" day is if you know it so we can keep up when you plan on test :hugs:
> 
> Oh and let me know your testing date
> 
> Much love and :dust::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! and same to all you ladies, i hope everyone gets their BFP...

my husband and i have been TTC for over a year now. we've had more BFN's than i can count! haha and i'm tired of seeing them! just finished provera, and started my cd #1 today. so on cd 3-7 i take the clomid! and after that it's time for bd!!! i have to have blood work done to see if i O'd and that should be on 9/27...
and then i should know by 10/10/10 if i'm pregnant or not! haha that's a crazy date!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> I might not need to take Provera after all...I woke up this morning with a few spots of blood in my panties and I've been spotting ever since. I'm having some cramps, as well, and have been super super emotional today, plus my boobs are starting to feel a little tender--that always happens before I get my period. So, I think AF is trying to be on her way! Maybe I will start a new cycle before I reach CD 200!!
> 
> I'm not sure if my gyn will want to do CD 21 bloodwork or what, but I guess I'll find that out tomorrow when I call for my test results.

Hey girl! Are you still in the CD 188? Let me know what your CD is.. so I can update!

Thanks girlie :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

rustyswife828 said:


> Yay! :dance: I hope you get that :witch: soon.. (never thought I would say that... :haha: )
> 
> So you can start over again! :happydance:
> 
> Do you know why your cycle is soo long? Have you had long cycles like this? :hugs:

I know, haha!! I never thought I'd want the witch to show her face sooo badly!! 

I've always had long cycles, but never THIS long. For years I've gone 2-3 months in between periods. My OB/GYN said it definitely sounds like I have PCOS, which I've suspected for awhile. 



megapatt01 said:


> thanks! and same to all you ladies, i hope everyone gets their BFP...
> 
> my husband and i have been TTC for over a year now. we've had more BFN's than i can count! haha and i'm tired of seeing them! just finished provera, and started my cd #1 today. so on cd 3-7 i take the clomid! and after that it's time for bd!!! i have to have blood work done to see if i O'd and that should be on 9/27...
> and then i should know by 10/10/10 if i'm pregnant or not! haha that's a crazy date!!!

Good luck honey!! :happydance:


----------



## AubrieC

I'm SOOO happy I found this!! We've been TTC #1 for 1 year now (pcos). Today is CD 26 so I'm praying like a crazy person!! I've been planning on testing on 9/17 since my cycles usually dont go too far passed 36 or 37 days. ANNDD I have an appt on 9/29 to discuss clomid! Good luck to you all!!

:hugs:


----------



## calypso

CD 26 of our unofficial TTC first try. (We are officially starting this coming cycle, but DH wanted to "see what happens!")

I have been having a lot of symptoms, but don't want to get too excited. For one, we didn't BD as we should have since we weren't supposed to try til this coming cycle. Two, I started getting what seemed like a cold last week. Third, I have been trying prenatal vitamin samples so maybe one didn't settle with me? Also, have only been off bcp for (what will be) two complete cycles aside from last withdrawal bleed. Not sure if that would cause issues.

All my symptoms could be from being sick... Though DH and I would like to cross our fingers anyway. We shall see next week.

Ordered opks on ebay last night for next cycle if needed.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Well I'm CD 11 today....hubby got home last night just in time to BD up a storm....gonna be doing the deed daily til I get me a BFP (sorry if Tmi!! lol)
I took my first OV test today and it was negative...but really i'm just gonna bd even if it's negative because i don't trust them 100%
I will keep you posted on the OV...I'm testing every morning and the second I get a + I will let you know.....then we'll wait 2 weeks and take the test that matters most.....and really hope I get that BFP!!
Also, go in to get my progesterone levels tested on the 17th!! I'll let you know how that goes too!!
Hope you are all doing FAB!
FX'd for everyone here!! BFP's all around!! That'd be great


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

[/QUOTE]

thanks! and same to all you ladies, i hope everyone gets their BFP...

my husband and i have been TTC for over a year now. we've had more BFN's than i can count! haha and i'm tired of seeing them! just finished provera, and started my cd #1 today. so on cd 3-7 i take the clomid! and after that it's time for bd!!! i have to have blood work done to see if i O'd and that should be on 9/27...
and then i should know by 10/10/10 if i'm pregnant or not! haha that's a crazy date!!![/QUOTE]

YAY! You got AF! So happy you get to start your clomid!!! I'm gonna be testing for BFP when you're getting your bloodwork done! REALLY hoping BFP's for both of us. Hope you don't get the icky side effects of clomid...i didn't....taking it at night really helped =)


----------



## megapatt01

thanks! and same to all you ladies, i hope everyone gets their BFP...

my husband and i have been TTC for over a year now. we've had more BFN's than i can count! haha and i'm tired of seeing them! just finished provera, and started my cd #1 today. so on cd 3-7 i take the clomid! and after that it's time for bd!!! i have to have blood work done to see if i O'd and that should be on 9/27...
and then i should know by 10/10/10 if i'm pregnant or not! haha that's a crazy date!!![/QUOTE]

YAY! You got AF! So happy you get to start your clomid!!! I'm gonna be testing for BFP when you're getting your bloodwork done! REALLY hoping BFP's for both of us. Hope you don't get the icky side effects of clomid...i didn't....taking it at night really helped =)[/QUOTE]


yes i can't wait until we both get BFP'S!!!! i'm so excited, and scared all at the same time! i was wondering when a good time to take the clomid was? keep me posted on the pregnancy testing!!! i'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rustyswife: My cycles are normally spot on 30 days, but I think I O'd late. OH and I :sex: that day too so fx'd!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hi: Ladies,

Well I had my doctors appointment to see what can be done for fertility test's as we are now on our 17th cycle, I am 20 and DH is 25 both fit and healthy...

So here is what happened.

well I get into the doctors office (female) so I was like well this could be good because she will understand what I am saying more...Right?

WRONG!!!!

To sum it up for you this is what she said....

1. 17 months isn't a long time for people your age to get pregnant
ARE YOU JOKING?!
2. You have been pregnant before so I don't think the problem is medical
I GOT PREGNANT TO A PREVIOUS PARTNER YOU TWIT! I HAVE TOLD YOU THAT!
3. I think you should come back when you have been trying for 24 months!
GET FUCKED!
4. Your only young anyway
SO? IT DOESN'T MAKE ME WANT A BABY ANY LESS!
5. It will happen I have no doubt about it
YOUR PERSONAL OPINION ISN'T WANTED, I WANT A MEDICAL OPINION!

So she was saying NO to fertility testing.....and it started

I could not stop crying for the life of me, I was so upset it was unreal....I was so shocked that she was telling me NO!

She said are you ok with that you look upset...What do you want to happen

This is when I burst out with I WANT TO BE FUCKING PREGNANT!

Adam started getting upset that we wouldn't know anything until 2 years TTC so Adam said look love you can see how upset she is can you just do sperm analysis?

So we are waiting on a phone call from the doctor to tell us everything we need to know because obviously she needs to speak to the people that deal with it about what we need to do from here.

So we managed to get her to agree to the sperm analysis and hopefully get something rolling but I came out more pissed off than relieved.

And I left the best bit until last....MY DOCTOR WAS PREGNANT! she was 7 months pregnant so I decided to ask her how long it took her to get pregnant...Oh we were really lucky we caught on the first go! great so you have no fucking idea what me and Adam are going through as a couple and what strain it is causing on our relationship!

Thats basically the in's and out's of the appointment lol.

Feeling much better now though.

Good Luck to all you ladies wanting your :bfp:


----------



## 4magpies

Your appoinment sounds awful.

My gynae once told me "your a bit young arent you"

Which I ended up in flood of tears. We werent even trying then!! So I cannot imagine how you feel so massive :hugs:

Hope you get some answers with a SA soon! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## megapatt01

just read your post sofiekirsten!
all i can say is, you're a strong woman! i would've knocked a dr. out!!!
have you tried seeing someone else? i was really hoping i wouldn't have a gyno like her, and i didn't to my surprise!! i'm only 20 so when i tell dr's my husband and i have been TTC for over a year with no luck, they don't tend to take me seriously!!!

and as you said, just because i'm young doesn't make me want a baby any less!!! so best of wishes to you..

and the whole, your dr. being pregnant thing, that's just adding insult to injury right?


----------



## Mrs LB

Rusty's wife - :hi:pls can you add me to the TTC #1 Dream Believer Members list as i can't see me on there :nope:
Also am CD 11 of 29 day cyle and also due to have lap & dye Oct 7th:help:

Did you have your doc's appoint? how's it gone? :hugs::hugs: Hope it was a help :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck for your lap & dye Mrs LB.

I had one in may and was back at work 4 days later.

Mine wasnt fantastic news but not as bad as I expected.

xxxx


----------



## wanting2010

Sofiekirsten, wow, honey, your appointment sounds awful!! I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. I hope the SA gets you some answers soon, though.

I called my OB/GYN about my bloodwork results this morning, and the receptionist took a message to give to the nurse. They're supposed to call me back sometime today!! :huh:


----------



## rustyswife828

Mrs LB said:


> Rusty's wife - :hi:pls can you add me to the TTC #1 Dream Believer Members list as i can't see me on there :nope:
> Also am CD 11 of 29 day cyle and also due to have lap & dye Oct 7th:help:
> 
> Did you have your doc's appoint? how's it gone? :hugs::hugs: Hope it was a help :dust:

Hey Mrs LB!! :hi:!

LOL.. I sure will but you are on the list? LOL... Did you look on the first page of this thread?

I have you under the member list and I've got you on the :test: section also.. Just didn't have alot of info for you.. but I will update it for you :hugs:

Here's some of the following info I don't have from you:

*b'day
*any :bfn: or :bfp: in the past
*DPO?
*On any medications?
*Or any information you wanna share on the member page

Thanks hun and lots of :dust: & :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to all the ladies with non-understanding doctors :-( :grr: I've been there! NHS docs are not sensitive about this sort of stuff!


----------



## rustyswife828

Sofiekirsten said:


> :hi: Ladies,
> 
> Well I had my doctors appointment to see what can be done for fertility test's as we are now on our 17th cycle, I am 20 and DH is 25 both fit and healthy...
> 
> So here is what happened.
> 
> well I get into the doctors office (female) so I was like well this could be good because she will understand what I am saying more...Right?
> 
> WRONG!!!!
> 
> To sum it up for you this is what she said....
> 
> 1. 17 months isn't a long time for people your age to get pregnant
> ARE YOU JOKING?!
> 2. You have been pregnant before so I don't think the problem is medical
> I GOT PREGNANT TO A PREVIOUS PARTNER YOU TWIT! I HAVE TOLD YOU THAT!
> 3. I think you should come back when you have been trying for 24 months!
> GET FUCKED!
> 4. Your only young anyway
> SO? IT DOESN'T MAKE ME WANT A BABY ANY LESS!
> 5. It will happen I have no doubt about it
> YOUR PERSONAL OPINION ISN'T WANTED, I WANT A MEDICAL OPINION!
> 
> So she was saying NO to fertility testing.....and it started
> 
> I could not stop crying for the life of me, I was so upset it was unreal....I was so shocked that she was telling me NO!
> 
> She said are you ok with that you look upset...What do you want to happen
> 
> This is when I burst out with I WANT TO BE FUCKING PREGNANT!
> 
> Adam started getting upset that we wouldn't know anything until 2 years TTC so Adam said look love you can see how upset she is can you just do sperm analysis?
> 
> So we are waiting on a phone call from the doctor to tell us everything we need to know because obviously she needs to speak to the people that deal with it about what we need to do from here.
> 
> So we managed to get her to agree to the sperm analysis and hopefully get something rolling but I came out more pissed off than relieved.
> 
> And I left the best bit until last....MY DOCTOR WAS PREGNANT! she was 7 months pregnant so I decided to ask her how long it took her to get pregnant...Oh we were really lucky we caught on the first go! great so you have no fucking idea what me and Adam are going through as a couple and what strain it is causing on our relationship!
> 
> Thats basically the in's and out's of the appointment lol.
> 
> Feeling much better now though.
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies wanting your :bfp:

WOW! :hugs:

I think you need alot of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is not right at all! It doesn't matter if you try at least 2 years! There's plenty of women that get pregnant the first try! UGH! I hope my doctor isn't like that! I'm going to a new doctor next Tuesday....:shrug:

Maybe you can consider finder a different doctor that is more understandable :hugs:
My previous doctor was awesome! Since I wasn't ovulated he went ahead and put me on clomid since we wanted a baby..

Just hope this one is like this...I would REALLY consider a new doctor... 17 months is a long time!! Some women try for 5 months and get fertility tests and clomid... I feel so sorry for you hun :hugs: I hope you and your OH can work things out and find a better doctor to support you through this not slam you down in the ground :grr:

That makes me mad just reading your post hun :hugs:

Much love and :hugs::dust: to you girl!


----------



## rustyswife828

Mrs LB said:


> Rusty's wife - :hi:pls can you add me to the TTC #1 Dream Believer Members list as i can't see me on there :nope:
> Also am CD 11 of 29 day cyle and also due to have lap & dye Oct 7th:help:
> 
> Did you have your doc's appoint? how's it gone? :hugs::hugs: Hope it was a help :dust:

Hi hun :hugs: they called me this morning and they said the scheduler messed up my appointment..it's next Tuesday not this Tuesday.. UGH..Oh well.. One more week :dance:


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! :dance: I hope you get that :witch: soon.. (never thought I would say that... :haha: )
> 
> So you can start over again! :happydance:
> 
> Do you know why your cycle is soo long? Have you had long cycles like this? :hugs:
> 
> I know, haha!! I never thought I'd want the witch to show her face sooo badly!!
> 
> I've always had long cycles, but never THIS long. For years I've gone 2-3 months in between periods. My OB/GYN said it definitely sounds like I have PCOS, which I've suspected for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> megapatt01 said:
> 
> 
> thanks! and same to all you ladies, i hope everyone gets their BFP...
> 
> my husband and i have been TTC for over a year now. we've had more BFN's than i can count! haha and i'm tired of seeing them! just finished provera, and started my cd #1 today. so on cd 3-7 i take the clomid! and after that it's time for bd!!! i have to have blood work done to see if i O'd and that should be on 9/27...
> and then i should know by 10/10/10 if i'm pregnant or not! haha that's a crazy date!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck honey!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Wow.. that sounds just like me girl! I don't ovulate each month so I have some light and heavy periods each month but no "O" so I was diagnosed with PCOS.. I think my doctor is gonna put me on clomid but not sure..lol...I was on clomid 2 years back and it made my cycles 28 days long and I "O" right on CD 14 :hugs:

Good luck hun :happydance:

Hope you can get some answers soon :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rusty: in the UK, the NHS won't do anything for you until you have been trying consistantly for at least a year. One of the downsides to public healthcare :-( I miss my private California healthcare where I could go in at any time and get a blood pregnancy test :-(


----------



## rustyswife828

AubrieC said:


> I'm SOOO happy I found this!! We've been TTC #1 for 1 year now (pcos). Today is CD 26 so I'm praying like a crazy person!! I've been planning on testing on 9/17 since my cycles usually dont go too far passed 36 or 37 days. ANNDD I have an appt on 9/29 to discuss clomid! Good luck to you all!!
> 
> :hugs:

Good luck girl :hugs: 

I added you to the TTC #1 Dream Believers :hi: so welcome..:haha:

It's gonna be fun! I will keep your status updated on the very front member page so if anything is isn't updated..let me know! 

Thanks hun! :dust::hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> Rusty: in the UK, the NHS won't do anything for you until you have been trying consistantly for at least a year. One of the downsides to public healthcare :-( I miss my private California healthcare where I could go in at any time and get a blood pregnancy test :-(

Awww! I'm sorry hun! Didn't realize ya'll lived in the UK...:dohh:

That's crazy though..:wacko: They should have the same standards as the US does! We all have the same problems and issue...:nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

rustyswife828 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Rusty: in the UK, the NHS won't do anything for you until you have been trying consistantly for at least a year. One of the downsides to public healthcare :-( I miss my private California healthcare where I could go in at any time and get a blood pregnancy test :-(
> 
> Awww! I'm sorry hun! Didn't realize ya'll lived in the UK...:dohh:
> 
> That's crazy though..:wacko: They should have the same standards as the US does! We all have the same problems and issue...:nope:Click to expand...

It's all universal health care. Bogus, I know :growlmad: They are pretty insensitive here. Doesn't help that I live in one of the highest rate of pregnancy council areas! :grr: They want to be sure you are pregnant before they help you or anything :wacko::cry:


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Rusty: in the UK, the NHS won't do anything for you until you have been trying consistantly for at least a year. One of the downsides to public healthcare :-( I miss my private California healthcare where I could go in at any time and get a blood pregnancy test :-(
> 
> Awww! I'm sorry hun! Didn't realize ya'll lived in the UK...:dohh:
> 
> That's crazy though..:wacko: They should have the same standards as the US does! We all have the same problems and issue...:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all universal health care. Bogus, I know :growlmad: They are pretty insensitive here. Doesn't help that I live in one of the highest rate of pregnancy council areas! :grr: They want to be sure you are pregnant before they help you or anything :wacko::cry:Click to expand...

UGH..that's awful! My doctor is trying everything he can to help us.. even though I'm 23 and my OH is turning 29 next month..but I haven't been on BC since we've been married and we have an active sex life so my doctor is looking at even though we weren't TTC for 2 years but also we weren't having protected sex either so now since we wanna baby, he's trying to run some tests :hugs:

Even our public health service is not that insensitive...:nope::nope:..UGH..wish I can make things better for yall!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Thanks....it's especially bad if you grew up getting used to a doctor doing things when you asked and then coming over here :wacko:


----------



## AubrieC

rustyswife828 said:


> AubrieC said:
> 
> 
> I'm SOOO happy I found this!! We've been TTC #1 for 1 year now (pcos). Today is CD 26 so I'm praying like a crazy person!! I've been planning on testing on 9/17 since my cycles usually dont go too far passed 36 or 37 days. ANNDD I have an appt on 9/29 to discuss clomid! Good luck to you all!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Good luck girl :hugs:
> 
> I added you to the TTC #1 Dream Believers :hi: so welcome..:haha:
> 
> It's gonna be fun! I will keep your status updated on the very front member page so if anything is isn't updated..let me know!
> 
> Thanks hun! :dust::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I tested this morning (*cough* addict *cough*) and got a BFN :sulk: but I expected that anyway! I'm a little nervous about starting clomid at the end of the month. Twins run in both of our families. I guess worse things have happened, and really at this point I'll be extatic with quints even!! I'm going to test again on the 17th, like I originally was planning. With the PCOS, I honestly dont even know if I actually Ov'd! I think I'm going to hold off on trying until after my appt .. just in case! It would be my luck that I would ovulate naturally and then again with the clomid! :dohh:


----------



## rustyswife828

AubrieC said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubrieC said:
> 
> 
> I'm SOOO happy I found this!! We've been TTC #1 for 1 year now (pcos). Today is CD 26 so I'm praying like a crazy person!! I've been planning on testing on 9/17 since my cycles usually dont go too far passed 36 or 37 days. ANNDD I have an appt on 9/29 to discuss clomid! Good luck to you all!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Good luck girl :hugs:
> 
> I added you to the TTC #1 Dream Believers :hi: so welcome..:haha:
> 
> It's gonna be fun! I will keep your status updated on the very front member page so if anything is isn't updated..let me know!
> 
> Thanks hun! :dust::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I tested this morning (*cough* addict *cough*) and got a BFN :sulk: but I expected that anyway! I'm a little nervous about starting clomid at the end of the month. Twins run in both of our families. I guess worse things have happened, and really at this point I'll be extatic with quints even!! I'm going to test again on the 17th, like I originally was planning. With the PCOS, I honestly dont even know if I actually Ov'd! I think I'm going to hold off on trying until after my appt .. just in case! It would be my luck that I would ovulate naturally and then again with the clomid! :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:! Me too girl! Only if I can get out of the house..I'll be buying all kinds of HPT's! Since I don't wanna through money down the :loo:.. I'm gonna wait until after my doctor's appointment next week :haha: I wanna baby soo bad I'm addicted to this site! :haha: I think clomid will really really help us get preggo.. I was on the BC for awhile before we got married almost 3 years ago so after I stopped the BC my periods are :wacko: and it messed up my ovulation... So I'm soo excited though! :yipee:


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: Thanks....it's especially bad if you grew up getting used to a doctor doing things when you asked and then coming over here :wacko:

I bet hun! Why did you move anyway? I don't think I can't ever leave here..lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

rustyswife828 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thanks....it's especially bad if you grew up getting used to a doctor doing things when you asked and then coming over here :wacko:
> 
> I bet hun! Why did you move anyway? I don't think I can't ever leave here..lolClick to expand...

:blush: My hunni :kiss: It was easier for me to move here. I didn't have a permenant place to stay. Besides the NHS thing, it's great here! The schools are awesome and so are many of the people I have met :happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thanks....it's especially bad if you grew up getting used to a doctor doing things when you asked and then coming over here :wacko:
> 
> I bet hun! Why did you move anyway? I don't think I can't ever leave here..lolClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: My hunni :kiss: It was easier for me to move here. I didn't have a permenant place to stay. Besides the NHS thing, it's great here! The schools are awesome and so are many of the people I have met :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww! Ok..Never been there so didn't know anything about it..:shrug::haha:

That's great though! I'm glad you enjoy it there..but one day I'm gonna visit California...even if it's 20 years from now! :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We're going back for a visit in December


----------



## lintu

Sofiekirsten said:


> :hi: Ladies,
> 
> Well I had my doctors appointment to see what can be done for fertility test's as we are now on our 17th cycle, I am 20 and DH is 25 both fit and healthy...
> 
> So here is what happened.
> 
> well I get into the doctors office (female) so I was like well this could be good because she will understand what I am saying more...Right?
> 
> WRONG!!!!
> 
> To sum it up for you this is what she said....
> 
> 1. 17 months isn't a long time for people your age to get pregnant
> ARE YOU JOKING?!
> 2. You have been pregnant before so I don't think the problem is medical
> I GOT PREGNANT TO A PREVIOUS PARTNER YOU TWIT! I HAVE TOLD YOU THAT!
> 3. I think you should come back when you have been trying for 24 months!
> GET FUCKED!
> 4. Your only young anyway
> SO? IT DOESN'T MAKE ME WANT A BABY ANY LESS!
> 5. It will happen I have no doubt about it
> YOUR PERSONAL OPINION ISN'T WANTED, I WANT A MEDICAL OPINION!
> 
> So she was saying NO to fertility testing.....and it started
> 
> I could not stop crying for the life of me, I was so upset it was unreal....I was so shocked that she was telling me NO!
> 
> She said are you ok with that you look upset...What do you want to happen
> 
> This is when I burst out with I WANT TO BE FUCKING PREGNANT!
> 
> Adam started getting upset that we wouldn't know anything until 2 years TTC so Adam said look love you can see how upset she is can you just do sperm analysis?
> 
> So we are waiting on a phone call from the doctor to tell us everything we need to know because obviously she needs to speak to the people that deal with it about what we need to do from here.
> 
> So we managed to get her to agree to the sperm analysis and hopefully get something rolling but I came out more pissed off than relieved.
> 
> And I left the best bit until last....MY DOCTOR WAS PREGNANT! she was 7 months pregnant so I decided to ask her how long it took her to get pregnant...Oh we were really lucky we caught on the first go! great so you have no fucking idea what me and Adam are going through as a couple and what strain it is causing on our relationship!
> 
> Thats basically the in's and out's of the appointment lol.
> 
> Feeling much better now though.
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies wanting your :bfp:

OMG that is awful, Hats off to you thou huni I would have lamped her one :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> We're going back for a visit in December

That's sooo fun! Only place I really ever been is in Georgia and Tennessee..and a lil of Texas..LOL

Never been up north of us at all...:dohh:


----------



## Mrs LB

:wave:


rustyswife828 said:


> Mrs LB said:
> 
> 
> Rusty's wife - :hi:pls can you add me to the TTC #1 Dream Believer Members list as i can't see me on there :nope:
> Also am CD 11 of 29 day cyle and also due to have lap & dye Oct 7th:help:
> 
> Did you have your doc's appoint? how's it gone? :hugs::hugs: Hope it was a help :dust:
> 
> Hey Mrs LB!! :hi:!
> 
> LOL.. I sure will but you are on the list? LOL... Did you look on the first page of this thread?
> 
> I have you under the member list and I've got you on the :test: section also.. Just didn't have alot of info for you.. but I will update it for you :hugs:
> 
> Here's some of the following info I don't have from you:
> 
> *b'day
> *any :bfn: or :bfp: in the past
> *DPO?
> *On any medications?
> *Or any information you wanna share on the member page
> 
> Thanks hun and lots of :dust: & :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey there:wave:
my bday - 23rd march
no bfps/bfns
waiting to O (5 days)
no meds - just pre natal vits
booked lap&dye 7th Oct

thanks love :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Oh sofie hun what a **** of a doctor :(


----------



## MinneGirl

sequeena said:


> Oh sofie hun what a **** of a doctor :(

Agreed.


----------



## wanting2010

My doctor's office just called me back with some of my blood test results. They tested my thyroid, prolactin, glucose, and testosterone and with the exception of the testosterone (which hasn't come back yet), everything was normal. I expect that my testosterone levels will come back above normal which will indicate that I do have PCOS since everything else is fine. They are supposed to call me back when they get the testosterone results.

So relieved to finally be getting some answers!! And relieved that I won't have to start taking Metformin or thyroid meds. :happydance:

I started spotting yesterday and it was brown, and when I woke up this morning it was gone, but now I'm spotting again...well, it's more like a very light AF...and it's bright red. Usually my periods are so heavy that I have to wear a pad and a tampon and change them every couple of hours for the first couple of days. If this is indeed AF, I am so confused as to why it isn't much heavier, especially since my last period was 6 months ago. 

My body is so confusing. :dohh:


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> My doctor's office just called me back with some of my blood test results. They tested my thyroid, prolactin, glucose, and testosterone and with the exception of the testosterone (which hasn't come back yet), everything was normal. I expect that my testosterone levels will come back above normal which will indicate that I do have PCOS since everything else is fine. They are supposed to call me back when they get the testosterone results.
> 
> So relieved to finally be getting some answers!! And relieved that I won't have to start taking Metformin or thyroid meds. :happydance:
> 
> I started spotting yesterday and it was brown, and when I woke up this morning it was gone, but now I'm spotting again...well, it's more like a very light AF...and it's bright red. Usually my periods are so heavy that I have to wear a pad and a tampon and change them every couple of hours for the first couple of days. If this is indeed AF, I am so confused as to why it isn't much heavier, especially since my last period was 6 months ago.
> 
> My body is so confusing. :dohh:

Hey girl! Thanks for the update! Glad everything is okay! When I was diagnosed with PCOS my periods got light and shorter..it's just natural when you have PCOS because mine was like that and I kept thinking I was preggo because I've always had heavy :witch:

I would put that as your period just incase because brown blood is old but any bright red is consider CD1 :happydance::dance: 

Good luck on your other test :)

So the doctor told you that were diagnosed with PCOS right?:hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey girl! Thanks for the update! Glad everything is okay! When I was diagnosed with PCOS my periods got light and shorter..it's just natural when you have PCOS because mine was like that and I kept thinking I was preggo because I've always had heavy :witch:
> 
> I would put that as your period just incase because brown blood is old but any bright red is consider CD1 :happydance::dance:
> 
> Good luck on your other test :)
> 
> So the doctor told you that were diagnosed with PCOS right?:hugs:

The nurse said PCOS is very likely since thyroid problems, pituitary gland problems, etc have been ruled out but they'll have to wait for the testosterone results before they can say PCOS for sure. 

I'm just very confused about whether to consider today CD 1 or not. The blood is bright red but it's so light. I guess I'll wait til tomorrow to see what's going on then.

Thanks for the support hon!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## llampie

Thanks for including me! I still have no O temp spike in my chart...but I think my temps are not accurate because I have been sleeping with my mouth open lately due nasal congestion :(


----------



## alli.s

ouu can i join in on this :)


----------



## rustyswife828

alli.s said:


> ouu can i join in on this :)

hey girl :hugs:

Yes you can :happydance:

I'll put you on the member list.. BTW can I have some info so I can put your status on here as well?

Like:

What CD are you?
B'day
Any :bfn:'s or :bfp:'s
On any medications?
Testing day?
Ovulation date.. (if you know it)

Or any info you wanna share will be fine:thumbup:

Good luck and welcome hun :dance:


----------



## alli.s

rustyswife828 said:


> alli.s said:
> 
> 
> ouu can i join in on this :)
> 
> hey girl :hugs:
> 
> Yes you can :happydance:
> 
> I'll put you on the member list.. BTW can I have some info so I can put your status on here as well?
> 
> Like:
> 
> What CD are you?
> B'day
> Any :bfn:'s or :bfp:'s
> On any medications?
> Testing day?
> Ovulation date.. (if you know it)
> 
> Or any info you wanna share will be fine:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and welcome hun :dance:Click to expand...

I'm on CD 25 :) of 28 (i hope) i just came off the pill so i'm not sure if i OV'ed on CD 14 or not but i did BD near it woo 

No bfp, or bfn i have never taked a PG test before i'm excited to try!

I was on tri cyclen lo28 but thats it no clomid or anything like that

Testing i dunno yet maybe sept 23 because if i'm that late off the pill then something is up. Hopefully Af doesn't come


----------



## rustyswife828

Alright girls....

I think you're gonna get tired of me posting things about my OH!

We haven't :sex: in 12 days and I was bleeding for 5 days..

Anyway...he works 6 days a week and comes home anytime after 7 pm and then gets right back up to work at 7 am...

Well everyday now..he just comes home..says "hey" "love you" eats, hardly talks to me about anything..

Jumps in the shower and lays down in the bed with the door shut while I'm in the living room because I sleep in so I stay up a little later than he does..

Well it's been going on like this for weeks and frankly I'm 'bout sick of it!

I was diagnosed with 'clinical depression' and doin' this isn't helping me at all!!!

After he laid down..I went in the other bathroom, closed the door & locked it and sat there and :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I don't know if I should tell him..because we've done talked about this before and it doesn't change :cry:

I'm thinking about writing a note and put it on the kitchen counter for him to read in the morning?

IDK what to do! I'm just sick of being stuck at home 24/7.. can't drive no where because all we got is his car and it's a stick shift and nobody has time to teach me! So basically I'm stuck here being depressed and my hubby comes home and can't even be intimate with me for 5 minutes!...

Usually when he knows I'm on my period..he will always ask if I had stopped bleeding and the other day I told him I was about to stop and he hasn't even did a gesture about even having :sex: nor has he hugged, held my hand...nothing!

:nope::nope::nope::nope::cry:

I don't know anymore! Depression is hurting me and I really don't think we need a :baby: right now the way things are going!


----------



## megapatt01

haha yay!!! i'm on the members list! thanks rustyswife!!!
i just made my dh look at it! i feel so proud!! haha...
i'm a dork!!

:happydance:


----------



## CheriRose

Hey I was wondering if I could join you girls.? Were trying for baby #1.. we have been trying for 12 months..


----------



## rustyswife828

CheriRose said:


> Hey I was wondering if I could join you girls.? Were trying for baby #1.. we have been trying for 12 months..


Hi :hi: girl!

Yeah I sure will add you to the member list :yipee:

Can I have some of your info so I can put in on the member page?:hugs:

Anything you would like the other members to know about ya :happydance:

Good luck girl! I hope you get that :bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

megapatt01 said:


> haha yay!!! i'm on the members list! thanks rustyswife!!!
> i just made my dh look at it! i feel so proud!! haha...
> i'm a dork!!
> 
> :happydance:

:haha::rofl::haha:

Yeah I'm a dork too :winkwink::winkwink:

I get excited over everything..well at least try to...:haha:

And you are welcome..my OH doesn't even care about this....:nope:


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun I'm sorry :( I too have depression and know exactly how you feel...

It would probs be best for you to speak directly to him... if you can find the time :hugs:


----------



## CheriRose

Yeayy.!! :0))

I am on cd3.. Sadly af got me early this month.. Wasn't
Due till today.! :0// came 3 days early.. I typically have a 29 to 32 day cycle.. Mainly been staying around 30..
My birthday is may 16 1985.. I am 25 yr old.. DH is 22.. We just got married may 6.. :0)) 
I have sadly not had any BFP.. :0// I try hard not to test and wait for af to show her ugly face before I test..
As far as medication and things I use.. I been taking a prenatal for a yr.. I am adding also this month from cd3 till cd 7.. Soy isoflavones..( heard it's worth a shot).. We also 2nd month using preseed and also softcups.. Anythings worth a try.! Lol.!!
I'm thinking with taking the soy I should ovulate around the 17th.. I will be using opks to conferm.. 

I will try testing around October 6.. Again depending on o.. This is both me and dh first we are trying for.. We have been trying for over 12 months but recently just started the opks and everything else.. I honestly didn't kno the resources out there seeing how no one I kno has fertility issues.. Actually everyone I kno gets preg so easy.!! I just want to feel what its like to have a baby in me for 9 months.. Ughh.. Lol.. Been having a hard time I'm getting over depressed from not getting preg.. Iv gained weight from it.. Stinks.. I'm at the breaking point. So I have an appointment September 21.. I'm asking my doctor for help.. Fertility wise.! 

:dust: to all.!


----------



## rustyswife828

sequeena said:


> Oh hun I'm sorry :( I too have depression and know exactly how you feel...
> 
> It would probs be best for you to speak directly to him... if you can find the time :hugs:

Thanks sequeena! I need someone to talk to...I'm getting very down about this! I thought TTC would be fun and help my depression but I think it's making worse TTC and my OH is acting like he doesn't wanna talk... everytime I wanna talk to him..he seems too stressed!

Everytime he calls me from work..he seems to stressed

In the past everytime I got :cry: on his work night..he will get frustrated at me for feeling :cry:

So I just think I'm gonna write him a lil note for him to read in the morning.. I just don't know what else to do??? :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

ANOTHER :bfn: Thank god for cheapie internet testing strips :haha: I've become a POAS addict!


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> ANOTHER :bfn: Thank god for cheapie internet testing strips :haha: I've become a POAS addict!

Awww :hugs:

Is :witch: still late???


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup, 5 days now


----------



## BabyRaff

Hey, just thought I'd give you a bit of info :)
My birthday is July 14th 
I'm on cycle day 24 of a 33 day cycle
I have nine days until testing and I think, if my maths is as it should be, 4/5 dpo
I've have one MC on my 2nd cycle and I was 5 weeks along (Not sure if it was a chemical or not though :/) 
I've had 4 BFNs and one BFP (the MC)
and my testing day is next friday :D 
Is that everything you need? 
I won't be on that much for this week as OH is in hospital with pancritis (sp?) also I think I probably out this month as the only change we got to :sex: before he went into hospital was 5 days before. :( my poor baby. Hopefully he will be well for next month. 
Good luck to you ladies and I'm loving how much this site has come along :D 
:dust:


----------



## poppie

rustyswife828 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun I'm sorry :( I too have depression and know exactly how you feel...
> 
> It would probs be best for you to speak directly to him... if you can find the time :hugs:
> 
> Thanks sequeena! I need someone to talk to...I'm getting very down about this! I thought TTC would be fun and help my depression but I think it's making worse TTC and my OH is acting like he doesn't wanna talk... everytime I wanna talk to him..he seems too stressed!
> 
> Everytime he calls me from work..he seems to stressed
> 
> 
> In the past everytime I got :cry: on his work night..he will get frustrated at me for feeling :cry:
> 
> So I just think I'm gonna write him a lil note for him to read in the morning.. I just don't know what else to do??? :shrug:Click to expand...




Hi Rustyswife

I am so sorry to hear your OH is acting like this, you say you have spoken about it all with him before so i think writing a note is a good way to go. 

I know what you mean about TTC, i thought it would be great fun too, but the dissapointment every month is horrible......and really everyone around me is pregnant or having babies :cry: but hang in there sure our :BFP: are on there way. 

:dust: and loads of PMA to you :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hey Rustyswife,

Sorry for your trouble with your OH. Have you spoken about both wanting a baby? Maybe he feels like he isn't ready or left out of the whole thing? Sometimes with men they aren't good at communicating their feelings and need to be asked point blank what is going on. Also, have you seen someone regarding your depression? Just want to be sure you are okay, hun :)


----------



## megapatt01

Hey Rustywife,
i'm not going to say i know exactly how you feel, because i don't. my dh says he wants a baby just as much as i do. and i do believe him. but he doesn't open up much about it, and that scares me. he says when we actually get pregnant he'll talk about every bit of it with me. but as for talking about anything pre conception, he's very quiet and distances himself. it's more like he's just listening, and not actually part of the conversation?

i'm a very non-verbal person. it's much easier for me to just write someone a letter. it gives you more time to think about everything you need to say, and there's no concern with being nervous and forgetting half of your points! so i say write him a letter! let him know how you're feeling. it's an equal partnership, and you need to have your voice, too!!!!

best of luck to you, and i hope your dh really understands!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Well it's CD10 today and I've done my first ever OPK and as I suspected NO smiley face. I'm still full of PMA at hoping for that BFP!!! 

Rustywife- Hope u and DH manage to sort things out!! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pica-pica

Hey Rustyswife, how are you feeling? Did you leave a note for your OH? I'm sad too as I had a bad arguement with mine last night because he is working this weekend when I am due to 'O' and I had even booked holiday special. So he got mad at me not understanding about work and said I would make a [email protected] mum anyway. I haven't been able to think of anything since because I keep replaying that in my mind. I really hope he didn't mean it and it was just the heat of the moment but I am not going to bring it up again. I think our men must be feeling the pressure too even if they don't show it in the same way as us. Lets face it, you wouldn't catch them setting up an internet thread with other TTC men would you?!! Keep your chin up and lets go find our PMA. Sending you lots of :hugs: I hope you sort stuff out with your OH xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girl for all the replies :hugs: I feel really LOVED here :hugs:

I had wrote him a note just stating that there is somethings that I need to you talk to you about and it was important..

He woke me up before he left for work and asked me what was wrong because he couldn't go to work knowing that I was upset..

I just told me my depression is getting worse and I don't feel close to you at all! I stay awake all night upset while you are in the bed going to sleep and when you come home, you just do what you want to do and are not even concern about me..

He just told me he was sorry and he just doesn't have time but he said that he will make an effort of trying to be more affectionate towards me then he told me to go ahead and have my shower ready around 7:30 pm so when he gets home and eats..whatever.. I can lay down beside him in bed and talk..cuddle..etc..

I used to take a shower after he did and hurry up so I can lay in the bed next to him and everytime I got done with my shower..he was already passed out asleep...:nope:

So I guess I can take a shower before he gets home so I can have some alone time with him :winkwink:

Thank you girls for listening to me...

@Pica-pica: Yeah your DH probably didn't mean to say that.. I say things I don't mean whenever we argue..but you still need to confront him about it because you're feelings were at stake..

@megapatt01: Yeah my OH feels included with this TTC..he's just tired all the time..he wants a :baby: just like I do...but he just never has the energy to :sex: sometimes..:shrug:.. after he gets off today..we're gonna go out and he's gonna teach me how to drive his car and get a bite to eat so maybe we can talk a lil more while we're not home..

@poppie: Thanks hun! Yeah.. I think talking to him is the best way through this

@MinneGirl: Yeah we both wanna :baby:..but sometimes he's just too tired to :sex: but we're gonna communicate more about my depression and TTC more so I don't get some down all the time..Yeah I am seeing a therapist and I am on anti-depressants to help me cope..


----------



## Mrs LB

Hey Rusty,
SO sorry to hear you're so down:hugs: i hope hubby starts to make an effort - the little things go a long way:winkwink:
All this ttc takes a lot out of you and really gets you down - i'm feeling hopeless already this month as i guess its just going to be the same as all the others - i have zero confidence that this is ever gonna happen - add to that when DH is being an @rse and no wonder you're:cry::cry:
All i know is that since i've joined bnb it's stopped me feeling so alone - so i guess we all stick together and take the rough with the smooth!:friends:

Extra :dust: for all of us :hug:


----------



## AubrieC

Rustyswife - Ohhh Im sorry I missed this while you were upset!! I hope you are feeling better today. I know my husband is exhausted by the time he gets home and he usually cant process anything even remotely complex for at least an hour or two after getting home, sometimes he doesnt want to talk at all. So maybe your dh is just tired and stressed and its nothing personal. My dh doesnt even realize that hes upsetting me sometimes when hes not affectionate or anything.. because hes so tired and out of it by the time he gets home. I hope you have a great night tonight with him. Thats a good plan you have!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Anyway, I'm on CD28 today. I had cramps on and off over the weekend with some mild spotting, swollen boobs, etc. Now the cramps are gone, as well as the spotting (which only lasted 4.5 days). I'm so hoping it is what I think it is because I'm so almost ready to give up! AGGHH!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

hey girls!! :hi: :dance:

I've got some :happydance: news...

Look at the picture below... this website lets you see what you baby will look like..but you have to have a close-up picture of you an your DH to do it... this is what it came up with...l
https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu221/rustysfinance8287/Baby-of-77995659-jpg-and-7e2fa17c-jpg.jpg

cute right? LOL.. I'm gonna try some more make my baby sites...

This is soo much fun :dance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## sequeena

This is mine (I wear glasses that's why they're there)

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/1fd10c16f71ce9421997ddffeb6febc0/0/6149960/Baby-of-016-JPG-and-sean-LOL-jpg.jpeg

Poor child has daddy's eyebrows LOL


----------



## rustyswife828

Awww too cute! I'm trying out different pictures to see if they come up with different results? :haha:


----------



## CheriRose

Awww the babys are cute.!! I wish I could do it.!! I don't have a pc so I can't.. :0(


----------



## AubrieC

haha awwww i love it! so adorable!! i must play with it too!


----------



## rustyswife828

LOL...it's soo much fun! I got soo many pics of me and my OH..so it's soo much fun! :yipee:


----------



## rustyswife828

Aww! Here's a girl :hugs:

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/884736cbb61660e7e11444c05f3c0480/0/6150425/Baby-of-f6daee54-jpg-and-shot0105-png.jpeg


----------



## rustyswife828

I guess this is an older picture of it...

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/8235ab9a7edfea6dcb1e9d2354e241f3/0/6150628/Baby-of-77995659-jpg-and-shot0105-png.jpeg

I was researching about this site and what I found is that this website is somewhat accurate..not 100% but close :)


----------



## AubrieC

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/28741b799ea742fee229dcab8f16ec0b/0/6150966/Baby-of--O5M1083-jpg-and--O5M0769-jpg.jpeg


baby zelda!!


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry you were having issues with your DH!! Hopefully things will get better after your talk with him. Maybe he wasn't aware of the issue...I know my DH is completely oblivious to how I'm feeling about things sometimes and doesn't realize til I bring it up, but he always tries to do better after that.

Well I guess I'm gonna call yesterday CD 1! I've still been bleeding today, nothing like how my periods usually are, but definitely more than spotting. So today is CD 2, so I've gotta decide if I'm gonna try soy this cycle or not. I might just wait to get the testosterone results from my OB/GYN and talk to her about my options.

Here's my kids. ;)

https://i53.tinypic.com/m7gglz.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/15ga6g.jpg


----------



## eightambliss

I had found a website that lets you do something similar awhile ago...now I think if you go there they want you to pay....but this is what I got for our kiddos:

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/uberlove/Ourdaughter.jpg

Daughter

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/uberlove/ourbabyboy.jpg

Son

On a side note, a fertility calendar I have on my iphone said yesterday was my peak day, but my chart isn't giving any indication.....help? Thinking I won't ovulate this month...:growlmad:


----------



## calypso

So.. it looks like it's now CD28 (CD 29 starting in about an hour for me...). Waiting on AF. I still insist all my symptoms are from being sick. I want to get to O day this month and make a baby!!


----------



## megapatt01

well rustyswife, hope all works out for you!! i feel you in the depression department! been dealing with it my whole life. so not being able to get pregnant doesn't make dealing with depression ANY easier....


i really think i'm losing my mind sometimes!!! haha.:wacko:


----------



## lintu

hiya rustyswife,

sorry you were feeling down darlin xx hope your feeling better xxx

i'm off to have a play on this website


----------



## Beth_welshy

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/60064b4fd8a8bfff23de9976c0092d58/0/6155568/Baby-of-383-JPG-and-022-JPG.jpeg


----------



## wannabamummy

Hi Ladies

I am on Cycle 3, desperate for a :baby: of my own.

My DH has 2 DD's from a previous relationship who I love to death but nothing would compare to having one of our own.

AF is due on 15th September but I'm praying she stays away.

I want nothing more right now that to be pregnant and have a happy healthy :baby:

xxxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

As my post says in TTC, I will be taking a break for a short time. :hugs: and :dust: To all.


----------



## GreenEyes913

I'd like to join in :D

That morphthing website is cool. I was just on there a few days ago and showed my boyfriend last night what our baby would look like lol. Was pretty cute


----------



## BabyRaff

Hey RustysWife :) Glad you got to speak to your OH it's always nice to get stuff off your chest :) hope things get better for you hun xx


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes, that is great that you got to talk to him. I bet you are feeling much better. Sometimes just clearing the air makes a big difference in a marriage :) We are all here for you hun! xoxo


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girlies :hi:!!!

I may not be on the computer at all today! I've got alot of things to do...so I'll be back on here sometime this afternoon :hugs:

Thanks for all the replies and such cute babies on here :dance:

Love ya all! :dust::hugs:!


----------



## jenb

im on my 1st cycle ttc its my fiances birthday at the end of sept it would be the best birthday present ever if i managed to get caught straight away!


----------



## trying4baby

Hello Everyone!!! I'm new to baby and bump and I would like to say that I feel so welcomed on this site! I'm not the only one that is excited about the changes that are about to enter our lives. My hubby and I got married on August 22nd, 2010 so we're newly weds and we are trying to concieve ASAP!!! I must mention that I have PCOS but I am confident that God has done great things and soon enough Ill be able to tell you all that I am PREGNANT! I cant wait to read responses :)


----------



## calypso

CD1 - Cycle1

That means: we are OFFICIALLY TTC!!!

We are both a bit sad, but last month was a practice round. We are going in ready this month! C'mon June baby!


----------



## calypso

Okay, ready for a new signature! How do I get the glitter graphic for ttc#1?


----------



## ami1985

TTC number 1 for me too! CD1 on cycle 1 fingers crossed :)


----------



## trying4baby

Im soooo excited has anyone experienced any symptoms?


----------



## AubrieC

I got impatient and took another test this evening. There was a line that was so incredibly faint that my DH said that I was seeing things. It was there if you squinted and titled the test to the side. haha. im going to go with a bfn for that one, but I'm all out of tests now so I'll pick up more this weekend. Anyways, I just ate dinner and now I feel really sick to my stomach. I want a baaaaabbbbbbyyyyyy!! :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Aww there's so many newbies :D welcome all!

FX for you AubrieC! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

trying4baby said:


> Hello Everyone!!! I'm new to baby and bump and I would like to say that I feel so welcomed on this site! I'm not the only one that is excited about the changes that are about to enter our lives. My hubby and I got married on August 22nd, 2010 so we're newly weds and we are trying to concieve ASAP!!! I must mention that I have PCOS but I am confident that God has done great things and soon enough Ill be able to tell you all that I am PREGNANT! I cant wait to read responses :)

Hey girl :hugs:! Welcome to this site :happydance:

You'll be addicted to it once you start :haha:

Well welcome to this site and I'll add you as a new member to TTC #1 Dream Believers :dance:!

You can add our glittery signature to your signature on here :dance:

BTW can I have some of your info so I add it to your info on the fist page :hugs:

What CD are you?
B'day
Any :bfn: 's or :bfp: 's
On any medications?
Testing day?
Ovulation date.. (if you know it)

Thanks hun :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome to everyone!! I hope we ALL get our BFP's quickly!!


----------



## rustyswife828

AubrieC said:


> I got impatient and took another test this evening. There was a line that was so incredibly faint that my DH said that I was seeing things. It was there if you squinted and titled the test to the side. haha. im going to go with a bfn for that one, but I'm all out of tests now so I'll pick up more this weekend. Anyways, I just ate dinner and now I feel really sick to my stomach. I want a baaaaabbbbbbyyyyyy!! :wacko:

Hey girl! What kind of test was it? Was it a color line or like a clear line? I took a FRER test and I thought I seen something too but it was clear when you look at in the light and tilt it..but I hope its a :bfp:! Let me know when you :test: again! 

Good luck girl :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust:!!!!

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## rustyswife828

trying4baby said:


> Im soooo excited has anyone experienced any symptoms?

I hope you get your :bfp: soon girl! 

Here's to us ladies all a :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

ami1985 said:


> TTC number 1 for me too! CD1 on cycle 1 fingers crossed :)

Yay! Welcome hun :hugs:

It's gonna be a FUN journey for all of us!

If you ever need anybody to talk to about anything..you got us girl :thumbup::hugs:

Here's to :bfp: to you and all you lovely ladies :hugs:

It's gonna be a :yipee::wohoo: journey to our 1st :bfp:

Oh BTW..I added you to our member list :dance:

& put your info under :test:

If you have any updated news..just post in on here and I'll get it!:hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

calypso said:


> Okay, ready for a new signature! How do I get the glitter graphic for ttc#1?

Hi girl :hi:!

Yay! :happydance: You can get it from the very first page of this thread...

Just go to the very first page..find the sparkly signature and just -right- click on it and just click copy :)

Then paste it in your signature under your CP (control panel) :thumbup:

:dust: & :hugs:


----------



## AubrieC

rustyswife828 said:


> AubrieC said:
> 
> 
> I got impatient and took another test this evening. There was a line that was so incredibly faint that my DH said that I was seeing things. It was there if you squinted and titled the test to the side. haha. im going to go with a bfn for that one, but I'm all out of tests now so I'll pick up more this weekend. Anyways, I just ate dinner and now I feel really sick to my stomach. I want a baaaaabbbbbbyyyyyy!! :wacko:
> 
> Hey girl! What kind of test was it? Was it a color line or like a clear line? I took a FRER test and I thought I seen something too but it was clear when you look at in the light and tilt it..but I hope its a :bfp:! Let me know when you :test: again!
> 
> Good luck girl :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust:!!!!
> 
> :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:Click to expand...

It was one of those cheep-o early detection CVS brand tests with the blue lines. I could see some blue in the line, but I started looking up some different things about that and everything I'm reading says that if you have to squint and tilt the window then its a BFN. Boo. I did figure out that I think I'm either 22 DPO or 15DPO. This is hopeful because either way there still no AF in sight. Are there any tests that any of the ladies here found better over others? I'm such a POAS addict that I usually just get whatever is cheapest and comes with moer than 2 in a box! haha!


----------



## rustyswife828

calypso said:


> CD1 - Cycle1
> 
> That means: we are OFFICIALLY TTC!!!
> 
> We are both a bit sad, but last month was a practice round. We are going in ready this month! C'mon June baby!

:wohoo: Yay! :yipee:

I'm soo excited! This is gonna be soo much fun! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

AubrieC said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubrieC said:
> 
> 
> I got impatient and took another test this evening. There was a line that was so incredibly faint that my DH said that I was seeing things. It was there if you squinted and titled the test to the side. haha. im going to go with a bfn for that one, but I'm all out of tests now so I'll pick up more this weekend. Anyways, I just ate dinner and now I feel really sick to my stomach. I want a baaaaabbbbbbyyyyyy!! :wacko:
> 
> Hey girl! What kind of test was it? Was it a color line or like a clear line? I took a FRER test and I thought I seen something too but it was clear when you look at in the light and tilt it..but I hope its a :bfp:! Let me know when you :test: again!
> 
> Good luck girl :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust:!!!!
> 
> :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> It was one of those cheep-o early detection CVS brand tests with the blue lines. I could see some blue in the line, but I started looking up some different things about that and everything I'm reading says that if you have to squint and tilt the window then its a BFN. Boo. I did figure out that I think I'm either 22 DPO or 15DPO. This is hopeful because either way there still no AF in sight. Are there any tests that any of the ladies here found better over others? I'm such a POAS addict that I usually just get whatever is cheapest and comes with moer than 2 in a box! haha!Click to expand...

Oh yea! I read about that too! It says to never trust a blue dye test because they can be misread..:hugs:

I only take FRER or the dollar tree tests...but I couldn't tell you what's accurate because never been preggo...:haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

jenb said:


> im on my 1st cycle ttc its my fiances birthday at the end of sept it would be the best birthday present ever if i managed to get caught straight away!

Hi girl and welcome :hugs:

I added you to our member list :hugs:

You can check it out on the very first page of this thread :yipee:

BTW I will be posting some info I need from you on here...so check it out soon:hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

MinneGirl said:


> Yes, that is great that you got to talk to him. I bet you are feeling much better. Sometimes just clearing the air makes a big difference in a marriage :) We are all here for you hun! xoxo

Thanks MinneGirl!

Thank you for listening to me when I needed it :winkwink:

And yes we did work things out and had a lil incredible :sex: :haha:

Thanks for everything!

Love ya girls!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

BabyRaff said:


> Hey RustysWife :) Glad you got to speak to your OH it's always nice to get stuff off your chest :) hope things get better for you hun xx

Thanks girl! It was very nice..not to include the nice :sex:...:haha::rofl:

Thanks for listening to me and I wish you the best of :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

GreenEyes913 said:


> I'd like to join in :D
> 
> That morphthing website is cool. I was just on there a few days ago and showed my boyfriend last night what our baby would look like lol. Was pretty cute

:hi: girl!

Welcome to our group..Full of PMA and :dust:!!!

It's gonna be a fun journey! :happydance:

BTW I will be posting on here what I need from you so I can update your info on our member page (very 1st page of this thread)

Good luck and :dust: & :hugs: to you!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> As my post says in TTC, I will be taking a break for a short time. :hugs: and :dust: To all.

Hi girl! Aww! :hugs:

You can still come visit! 

I updated your info on the member page :hugs: 

I wish you the best of luck girl and you can always come back and just talk with us :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We will miss you!!!:winkwink:


----------



## rustyswife828

wannabamummy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am on Cycle 3, desperate for a :baby: of my own.
> 
> My DH has 2 DD's from a previous relationship who I love to death but nothing would compare to having one of our own.
> 
> AF is due on 15th September but I'm praying she stays away.
> 
> I want nothing more right now that to be pregnant and have a happy healthy :baby:
> 
> xxxxx

:hi: girl!

Welcome to our group hun! :hugs:

It's gonna be soo much fun :yipee::wohoo:

I hope that :witch: stays away girl! 

Good luck and :dust: to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Beth_welshy said:


> https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/60064b4fd8a8bfff23de9976c0092d58/0/6155568/Baby-of-383-JPG-and-022-JPG.jpeg

Awwww!! Too cute girl!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

lintu said:


> hiya rustyswife,
> 
> sorry you were feeling down darlin xx hope your feeling better xxx
> 
> i'm off to have a play on this website

Thanks hun! :hugs:

I'm feelin' much much better!

Talking to him was a relief! :winkwink:

Good luck on the morphthing.com :)


----------



## rustyswife828

megapatt01 said:


> well rustyswife, hope all works out for you!! i feel you in the depression department! been dealing with it my whole life. so not being able to get pregnant doesn't make dealing with depression ANY easier....
> 
> 
> i really think i'm losing my mind sometimes!!! haha.:wacko:

Thanks hun! Yea my DH knows now! :haha:

Just been taking my medicine to help me cope sometimes..but you know that medicine doesn't it take it away 100%...

Some days I feel just fine and some moments..I'm just so down..it's hard for me to enjoy anything :nope:

but as of right now..I feel good:happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

eightambliss said:


> I had found a website that lets you do something similar awhile ago...now I think if you go there they want you to pay....but this is what I got for our kiddos:
> 
> https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/uberlove/Ourdaughter.jpg
> 
> Daughter
> 
> https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/uberlove/ourbabyboy.jpg
> 
> Son
> 
> On a side note, a fertility calendar I have on my iphone said yesterday was my peak day, but my chart isn't giving any indication.....help? Thinking I won't ovulate this month...:growlmad:

Too cute babies!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I have an iPhone and a bunch of fertility apps... the one I would trust is fertilityfriend.com...I just don't really just those apps...but that's me..:haha:

I would just be :sex: just in case girl! 

:dust:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Us, I am definitely not going to to give up. I know it's so hard waiting for your period and waiting for those "two pink lines" and finally taking one, and it just shows one. It's so heart breaking, but my boyfriend and I never give up, it just means we have to try harder and harder, and keep praying :) :) 

Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> I'm so sorry you were having issues with your DH!! Hopefully things will get better after your talk with him. Maybe he wasn't aware of the issue...I know my DH is completely oblivious to how I'm feeling about things sometimes and doesn't realize til I bring it up, but he always tries to do better after that.
> 
> Well I guess I'm gonna call yesterday CD 1! I've still been bleeding today, nothing like how my periods usually are, but definitely more than spotting. So today is CD 2, so I've gotta decide if I'm gonna try soy this cycle or not. I might just wait to get the testosterone results from my OB/GYN and talk to her about my options.
> 
> Here's my kids. ;)
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/m7gglz.jpg
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/15ga6g.jpg

Thanks hun! Yea we did work it out..He told me if I ever get that feeling again to talk to him...right now he's scared for me while I'm going through depression so he doesn't want anything else to make it worse for me :hugs:

He can very sweet when he wants to be though :haha:

Too cute babies hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I cannot wait to be preggo!!!

I updated your info :happydance: Thank god :witch: showed up so now you can start planning on that :spermy: to meet the egg! :wohoo:


----------



## rustyswife828

AubrieC said:


> https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/28741b799ea742fee229dcab8f16ec0b/0/6150966/Baby-of--O5M1083-jpg-and--O5M0769-jpg.jpeg
> 
> 
> baby zelda!!

Awww! Sooo sweet!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

AubrieC said:


> Rustyswife - Ohhh Im sorry I missed this while you were upset!! I hope you are feeling better today. I know my husband is exhausted by the time he gets home and he usually cant process anything even remotely complex for at least an hour or two after getting home, sometimes he doesnt want to talk at all. So maybe your dh is just tired and stressed and its nothing personal. My dh doesnt even realize that hes upsetting me sometimes when hes not affectionate or anything.. because hes so tired and out of it by the time he gets home. I hope you have a great night tonight with him. Thats a good plan you have!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm on CD28 today. I had cramps on and off over the weekend with some mild spotting, swollen boobs, etc. Now the cramps are gone, as well as the spotting (which only lasted 4.5 days). I'm so hoping it is what I think it is because I'm so almost ready to give up! AGGHH!!!

It's okay girl! I'm feeling much much better now :hugs:

We talked it out and he told me if I ever feel that way again to let him know :happydance:

He can be a sweetheart.............sometimes :haha:

Girl, your symptoms sound sooooooo promising :dance:

How late are you?


----------



## rustyswife828

Mrs LB said:


> Hey Rusty,
> SO sorry to hear you're so down:hugs: i hope hubby starts to make an effort - the little things go a long way:winkwink:
> All this ttc takes a lot out of you and really gets you down - i'm feeling hopeless already this month as i guess its just going to be the same as all the others - i have zero confidence that this is ever gonna happen - add to that when DH is being an @rse and no wonder you're:cry::cry:
> All i know is that since i've joined bnb it's stopped me feeling so alone - so i guess we all stick together and take the rough with the smooth!:friends:
> 
> Extra :dust: for all of us :hug:

Thanks hun! It really does... If I was preggo right now...my DH will be doing everything he can to make me feel good..

That's one of the reasons why it'll be soo good to be preggo

If I can just get that :spermy: to meet the egg! UGH! I just love your PMA on this post! I've got you wonderful ladies to help me through TTC and we've got each other:hugs:

Extra :dust: for you too girl!!!!


----------



## CheriRose

Hey girls.. Just wanted to tell you that I decided to give soy a try this month..!! Started taking it yesterday.. Using it cd3 to cd7.. Hoping this will help me this month.! Gonna try anything at this point.. Lol.!!

On another note.. My mother in law.. Mother and father are all pushing for a baby ASAP.!! this is not helping me and is killing me..!!!


----------



## AubrieC

rustyswife828 said:


> AubrieC said:
> 
> 
> Rustyswife - Ohhh Im sorry I missed this while you were upset!! I hope you are feeling better today. I know my husband is exhausted by the time he gets home and he usually cant process anything even remotely complex for at least an hour or two after getting home, sometimes he doesnt want to talk at all. So maybe your dh is just tired and stressed and its nothing personal. My dh doesnt even realize that hes upsetting me sometimes when hes not affectionate or anything.. because hes so tired and out of it by the time he gets home. I hope you have a great night tonight with him. Thats a good plan you have!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm on CD28 today. I had cramps on and off over the weekend with some mild spotting, swollen boobs, etc. Now the cramps are gone, as well as the spotting (which only lasted 4.5 days). I'm so hoping it is what I think it is because I'm so almost ready to give up! AGGHH!!!
> 
> It's okay girl! I'm feeling much much better now :hugs:
> 
> We talked it out and he told me if I ever feel that way again to let him know :happydance:
> 
> He can be a sweetheart.............sometimes :haha:
> 
> Girl, your symptoms sound sooooooo promising :dance:
> 
> How late are you?Click to expand...

I'm not sure how late I am because my cycles are pretty irregular. They go anwhere from every 2 weeks to 37 days. I'm on CD 29 now. I should know by next week either way!! The suspense may literally kill me /drama queen. I'm glad you are feeling better, though! Thats great that he is so understanding!

Cheri - I know exactly how you feel!! My parents dont have any grandchildren yet and my mother has been buying baby stuff for years!! She has a bunch of little baby converse shoes (we are addicted to converse) that she in going to give to the first grandbaby! My older brother and his wife are newly married and going to start TTC soon, I think, so I'm trying to win the contest!
:dust: and :hug:


----------



## wanting2010

So glad you all worked things out, Rusty!! Communication is definitely super important! :hugs: 

I'm definitely glad AF showed on her own, just a little concerned that it's so light. I've got some OPK's I'm gonna start using this cycle.

CheriRose, good luck with the soy! I was going to give it a try but have decided to wait to hear back from my obgyn about what my options are. And I definitely know what you mean about parents and in laws pushing for a baby!! I guess they just don't realize what they're doing. :flower:


----------



## CheriRose

Aubrie--- my brother in law has a baby.. So on my husbands side there's already a baby.. But the mother in law wants another grandbaby.. She wants a little girl.!! Ooo boy.!! Lol.. For my mother and father I am the only child.. So they want me to have ome asap.. Even now my grandmother wants a great grandbaby.!! I'm in for it.! Lmao!


Wanting--- I feel you:! I was at a race with my brother in law.! Than his girl got preg aug 09.! Crazy shit.! Lol.! My grandmother already bought a lot of stuff.. Shes making a quilt for my first baby.. 
As for the soy.. I wasn't going to but my doctor isn't seeing me till sep 21.. And I'm not sure if she will send me for testing or not.. We will see.. I'll ask my doctor in a few weeks if I can get clomid..


----------



## wanting2010

My husband's grandma keeps asking me if we think we'll be having a baby soon because she wants to start crocheting a baby blanket. She means well... just kinda aggravating!! :dohh:

I just went to the doctor Sept 1 and had a pap and some bloodwork... I'm waiting for the testosterone results which will indicate if I have PCOS or not. I'm kinda just waiting to see if she's going to want to go ahead and give me Clomid or not, because she said it definitely sounds like I have PCOS and not ovulating. #-o

:hugs:


----------



## eightambliss

DH and I didn't :sex: today because we have been feeling pretty lousy. So I'm not too surprised if nothing happens this month. But if that's the case then Oct. will be my month...we will see, I still have to test...:wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies my chart dipped this morning at 5dpo and i'm scared. Anyone look at it for me please? Link is in the siggy.


----------



## Pica-pica

I've heard implantation can cause a slight dip? Maybe a bit early for that though as you are only 5dpo, but that would be my guess! Keep your fingers crossed! :happydance: Lots of :dust: for you xx


----------



## GreenEyes913

rustyswife828 said:


> GreenEyes913 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join in :D
> 
> That morphthing website is cool. I was just on there a few days ago and showed my boyfriend last night what our baby would look like lol. Was pretty cute
> 
> :hi: girl!
> 
> Welcome to our group..Full of PMA and :dust:!!!
> 
> It's gonna be a fun journey! :happydance:
> 
> BTW I will be posting on here what I need from you so I can update your info on our member page (very 1st page of this thread)
> 
> Good luck and :dust: & :hugs: to you!!Click to expand...



Thanks.
Good luck and :dust: to you too (and everyone else on here of course! :D )


My birthday is Sept 13th. I'm on CD4 of a 31 day cycle. So 14 days till OV. I have no preferance as to girl or boy ... just a happy healthy baby. I dont have a testing date. Just going to wait for :witch: to make her visit since I know she always does the 2nd week of the month. And if not, go from there


----------



## MinneGirl

daretodream, no worries on the slight dip---5dpo is too early for hormones to start going down (if you are not preggo). don't worry about it!


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm TTC for baby #1!! 

We've been making sure to :sex: every day, since I feel like I'll blame myself if we don't do it enough. I'm soooo worked up about this month and I just know I'll be crushed if I get a :bfn: but I can't help getting so excited! I so want to be pregnant. 

I have eight years to have all the babies I want (thanks to my one ovary taking a permanent vacation via doctors at that point) so I want to start NOWWW. My husband and I are very excited.


----------



## wanting2010

Just got my testosterone test results back and it was high, so I do have PCOS. I figured I did because I have most of the classic symptoms, and I'm relieved to have a medical reason for my whacko cycles!! 

I have another appointment next Thursday with my obgyn, I guess to discuss my results and the diagnosis and my options as far as TTC go.


----------



## lintu

wanting2010 said:


> Just got my testosterone test results back and it was high, so I do have PCOS. I figured I did because I have most of the classic symptoms, and I'm relieved to have a medical reason for my whacko cycles!!
> 
> I have another appointment next Thursday with my obgyn, I guess to discuss my results and the diagnosis and my options as far as TTC go.

Sorry to here that huni, but i like your PMA :thumbup:

Was that the normal 21 day test that you had?


----------



## Mrs LB

Helllllllooooooo:hi: new members - this is a great thread you've joined :thumbup: and rusty'swife is ACE for keeping it updated :hugs:

Am hoping for lots of :sex: and :spermy: this weekend - last chance before the lap & dye next month :shy:
Anyone else trying to catch that egg this weekend?
Seriously hope DH is up to it - think he's strugglying with the idea that the more you do it the better the chance - he's like "oh can we not wait 'til tomorrow, it's been a long day blah blah blah" - i'm like " yeah we need to go tonight, tomorrow, and the day after that (and the next)" - god what a light weight - sometimes i think he thinks its a chore!! GRRR:grr:

Anyone else get this?


----------



## lintu

yeah I am starting from this weekend right through to the 23rd just to be on the safe side, not too sure when I ov, going with the sperm meets egg plan and OPK's fingers x'd trying not to get too stressed


----------



## Mrs LB

lintu said:


> yeah I am starting from this weekend right through to the 23rd just to be on the safe side, not too sure when I ov, going with the sperm meets egg plan and OPK's fingers x'd trying not to get too stressed

Good luck fxd crossed for us and lots of :dust: all round. Would love to know how the sperm meets egg plan goes - all the best hun:flower:


----------



## calypso

rustyswife828 said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> CD1 - Cycle1
> 
> That means: we are OFFICIALLY TTC!!!
> 
> We are both a bit sad, but last month was a practice round. We are going in ready this month! C'mon June baby!
> 
> :wohoo: Yay! :yipee:
> 
> I'm soo excited! This is gonna be soo much fun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! We are super excited! When are you testing?


----------



## McMummy

Hiya Ladies,

We are TTC baby number 1 too! I am currently 7dpo and due to test next Friday (17th) but not at all convinced I can wait til then! :) xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks girlies. My bbs really are sore today. I'm trying not to look for signs or anything but when you put on a bra and it hurts it makes you notice.


Really hoping my temp is up again tomorrow, trying not to worry!


----------



## wanting2010

lintu said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my testosterone test results back and it was high, so I do have PCOS. I figured I did because I have most of the classic symptoms, and I'm relieved to have a medical reason for my whacko cycles!!
> 
> I have another appointment next Thursday with my obgyn, I guess to discuss my results and the diagnosis and my options as far as TTC go.
> 
> Sorry to here that huni, but i like your PMA :thumbup:
> 
> Was that the normal 21 day test that you had?Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty optimistic about TTC with PCOS, at least for the time being...ask me again in a few months if I'm still not pregnant, though, lol.

The test was to test my testosterone levels because women with PCOS tend to have higher than normal levels of it. I haven't had a CD 21 blood test, and I'm not sure if my obgyn will want me to have it done or not. I guess I will see next Thursday! =)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Damn PCOS....I don't think the OPK's I have are working to well for me...but I've been bd'ing everyday so it doesn't really matter. Think yesterday was THE day...OV day!!!
Increased fluid, darker line (even though it was still faint)...smell was different (my husband was enticed by it)...and now today i already notice less fluid and line has gone back to a fainter line....but I'm gonna keep going with the BDing everyday just to be safe and cover my bases. Really hope I did ovulate....not sure because i never have before...but hopefully the clomid worked and hopefully i get that BFP soon =)
Fx'd


----------



## eightambliss

DaretoDream said:


> Thanks girlies. My bbs really are sore today. I'm trying not to look for signs or anything but when you put on a bra and it hurts it makes you notice.
> 
> 
> Really hoping my temp is up again tomorrow, trying not to worry!

Good luck hun! I forgot to temp today....went to bed sick to my stomach and with a headache and did not set the alarm. My bbs are sore too, but not too much....also had one or two pains down there...just watching and waiting now.


----------



## AubrieC

Good morning! Today is CD31 and nothing yet. DH wouldnt let me buy more tests yesterday and told me that I should just "wait and see" :grr: easy for him to say. I'll probably stop and buy some more on Monday though :winkwink:


----------



## eightambliss

AubrieC said:


> Good morning! Today is CD31 and nothing yet. DH wouldnt let me buy more tests yesterday and told me that I should just "wait and see" :grr: easy for him to say. I'll probably stop and buy some more on Monday though :winkwink:

Hang in there AubrieC! My hubby makes me test anytime I mention I think I might be preggers-he needs to be more chill like your hubby! Take it easy and have a great weekend doll. :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

eightambliss said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girlies. My bbs really are sore today. I'm trying not to look for signs or anything but when you put on a bra and it hurts it makes you notice.
> 
> 
> Really hoping my temp is up again tomorrow, trying not to worry!
> 
> Good luck hun! I forgot to temp today....went to bed sick to my stomach and with a headache and did not set the alarm. My bbs are sore too, but not too much....also had one or two pains down there...just watching and waiting now.Click to expand...

My bbs are going away slightly on tenderness. It was worse yesterday. I just am trying to ignore all symptoms unless they're right bam in my face you know? I don't want to get my hopes up like last cycle.


----------



## calypso

Good luck to those in the 2ww! 

CD3 for me. My opks haven't arrived in the mail yet =/


----------



## rustyswife828

Wow! My chart is looking crazy! Guess this is why they call it PCOS cause my temps are very rocky! I think I still need to get on Clomid...this herbal supplement is really not helping my temps? :wacko:!


----------



## AubrieC

rustyswife828 said:


> Wow! My chart is looking crazy! Guess this is why they call it PCOS cause my temps are very rocky! I think I still need to get on Clomid...this herbal supplement is really not helping my temps? :wacko:!

:hugs:
I hear you there! I completely stopped temping because it was doing nothing but frustrating me!! What supplements are you taking?


----------



## Irishbabe

Me! I'm on cd2. 

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

CD13 today with NO Smiley face on OPK. FX I get that smiley face soon then it will be :sex: :sex: :sex: Woohoo

Love & :dust:


----------



## sequeena

CD16 :flower:


----------



## CheriRose

Cd 6 today.!! 
Good luck everyone.!!


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm entering the last week now. Not too hopeful.


----------



## Pica-pica

I'm still waiting to 'O', should be any day now though as my CBFM says high! Goodluck to everyone, whether BD'ing or testing! :dust: xx


----------



## lintu

I'm on CD12 today, OPK still showing negative, but sperm meet eggs plan day so had my morning :sex: put in moon cup (just to be on the safe side) and played games on my ipod for an hour, deffo wasn't going anywhere!! 

Does anyone know if i can drink Grapefruit juice all the way through or stop at Ovulation like EPO?

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## DaretoDream

:dance: good morning ladies! My temp went back up this am! So i'm in a VERY good mood!


----------



## Beth_welshy

lintu said:


> I'm on CD12 today, OPK still showing negative, but sperm meet eggs plan day so had my morning :sex: put in moon cup (just to be on the safe side) and played games on my ipod for an hour, deffo wasn't going anywhere!!
> 
> Does anyone know if i can drink Grapefruit juice all the way through or stop at Ovulation like EPO?
> 
> How's everyone else doing??

Hi Lintu. 

Looks like we r only 2 days apart on our cycles and both doing SMEP. 
What else are you doing this cycle? Even tho I haven't ovulated yet, I'm feeling really positive. 

Love & :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

DaretoDream said:


> :dance: good morning ladies! My temp went back up this am! So i'm in a VERY good mood!

FX for you!!

Love & :dust:


----------



## lintu

Beth_welshy said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD12 today, OPK still showing negative, but sperm meet eggs plan day so had my morning :sex: put in moon cup (just to be on the safe side) and played games on my ipod for an hour, deffo wasn't going anywhere!!
> 
> Does anyone know if i can drink Grapefruit juice all the way through or stop at Ovulation like EPO?
> 
> How's everyone else doing??
> 
> Hi Lintu.
> 
> Looks like we r only 2 days apart on our cycles and both doing SMEP.
> What else are you doing this cycle? Even tho I haven't ovulated yet, I'm feeling really positive.
> 
> Love & :dust:Click to expand...


OOhh fingers x'd for you, are you 2 days ahead or behind?

I'm on Grapefruit Juice (as much as i can get, i love the stuff (I know that's weird))

EPO, using my mooncup & the SMEP, feeling very good about this mth. Doing OPK's twice per day so I don't miss the bloody thing.

Hubby Is eating Tomato Soup & taking Korean Ginseng.

What else are you doing?


----------



## Mrs LB

today is my CD 16 and according to my countdown ticker i O today - i'm not sure as have ditched the OPKs for the time being as they were really getting me down, anyway am not convinced that its going to be my month since DH was not up for it on friday night - "too tired" - i was "FFS!":growlmad:
Anyway have since but am not convinced so plan to get :sex: for the next 2 days - if he's "not too tired" - i mean what is that? [-X
I know that this is not easy - i don't know if anyone else's DH/OH are finding it difficult but it really gets me down:cry: - any other time - no problem, and we've been trying that long that you'd have thought he'd gotten over it! - Sorry to rant on but i feel that i wait ages for O :dohh: and want to have the best possible chance for the 2WW.
Anyway here's hoping for a miracle
[-o&lt;


----------



## calypso

CD 4 for me.

TMI warning:

Spoiler
CD1&2 were horrible this month. Usually very light AF with slightly more on CD2. Maybe they are sorting out after the pill? I don't even remember pre-BCP AF. I had two whole cycles after BCP but this was different. Thankfully, it's been about back to normal since.

GL for 2ww'ers and BD'ers! Those of us waiting to O.. here's to a June baby!


----------



## BabyRaff

I think I'm out this month :( OH and I only managed :sex: 5 days before O and then about 3 days after because he was in hospital with pancreatitis :( so it's not looking good for us. But alot of you ladies look promising :D woooo good luck for you all 
FX and :dust:


----------



## Sara89

Im not sure if Im out or not this month. 11dpo BFN only symptoms are weird twinges and cramping in lower abdomen also lower back pain. Anyone experience this??


----------



## DaretoDream

Add nausea to my list of symptoms. been feeling weird all day.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sara89 said:


> Im not sure if Im out or not this month. 11dpo BFN only symptoms are weird twinges and cramping in lower abdomen also lower back pain. Anyone experience this??

That was me last cycle. AF was late due to late ovulation caused by stress. :cry:


----------



## McMummy

Hey Girlies, 

I will be 10dpo tomorrow....My friend is trying to talk me into POAS but I'm reluctant.... I know that if I get BFN then I'll feel v deflated and then its just a case of waiting for the witch.....BUT if I resist and not POAS and wait for AF (due Friday) then I can convince myself for a few more days that jst maybe this month is my month... Am sure you all understand that & have similar thoughts & feelings every month. :wacko:

Found out yesterday I have PCOS & got my 1st Clomiphene prescription so at least if AF does get me on Friday then starting the pills on Saturday will give me a little optimistic boost :happydance:

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Good Luck!!
I'm on CD17....first round of clomid...really hoping this is my month, but just so glad to have a Clomid prescription to help now, cuz I felt like I was trying in vain with my PCOS before now.

FX'd for you MC MummyTTC


----------



## Cangaroo

CD 10 now and my husband's just gone away. Rubbish! He's only away 5 days, though, so we shouldn't miss ovulation this month. 

My friend just told me she's getting married, and the first thing she said was "will I have a pregnant bridesmaid???"! I'm hoping to have a tiny mini page boy/flower girl by then. I haven't even told her we're trying- she's just assuming! She clearly knows us too well.....

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## megapatt01

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Good Luck!!
> I'm on CD17....first round of clomid...really hoping this is my month, but just so glad to have a Clomid prescription to help now, cuz I felt like I was trying in vain with my PCOS before now.
> 
> FX'd for you MC MummyTTC

i totally hear you in this message, without the pcos. i had endometriosis, and i'm so hopeful now with the clomid. before i just felt like i was trying for nothing, because every month was another BFN. it got to the point, it stopped wondering of being pregnant, and stop wondering whether i should test or not. i always knew i wasn't pregnant. so i'm praying this month i prove myself wrong!! i'm on cd7 today. just took my last clomid this afternoon. just a few more days before BD!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hi girls, tested yesterday @ 12DPO. BFN, just waiting for AF now... this will be cycle #2!

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

8dpo here. getting nervous.


----------



## lintu

good luck girls, I have just started testing for my LH surge. Fingers x'd


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

megapatt01 said:


> Born2BeAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!
> I'm on CD17....first round of clomid...really hoping this is my month, but just so glad to have a Clomid prescription to help now, cuz I felt like I was trying in vain with my PCOS before now.
> 
> FX'd for you MC MummyTTC
> 
> i totally hear you in this message, without the pcos. i had endometriosis, and i'm so hopeful now with the clomid. before i just felt like i was trying for nothing, because every month was another BFN. it got to the point, it stopped wondering of being pregnant, and stop wondering whether i should test or not. i always knew i wasn't pregnant. so i'm praying this month i prove myself wrong!! i'm on cd7 today. just took my last clomid this afternoon. just a few more days before BD!!!Click to expand...

Keeping my Fingers X'd for us both!! First month we'll actually feel like we have an actual shot of conceiving!!! It's so exciting, and even if I do get AF....at least I can say I actually ovulated for the first time ever! Always gotta look on the bright side....at least I have the Clomid to help me have a chance now....I had nothing before.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Fingers crossed for all of us ladies!!! Gotta keep up the PMA on here so we don't get all down in the dumps and depressed!! We will get those BFP's soon!!!


----------



## McMummy

I caved & tested this morning (10dpo)....not so much as a hint of a line :nope: BUT it's not over til the old :witch: makes an appearance so have to see how this week pans out :thumbup: xx


----------



## eightambliss

5 dpo here. eating like crazy and feeling sluggish....not sure if that's an indicator....


----------



## alli.s

eightambliss said:


> 5 dpo here. eating like crazy and feeling sluggish....not sure if that's an indicator....

sounds good to me!


----------



## DaretoDream

Guys, when do you test after an implantation dip? How long normally would you say?


----------



## wanting2010

4magpies- You're not out til the witch shows, honey!

DaretoDream- Good luck!! POAS.com says that you can test 2-4 days after seeing implantation bleeding, so I would guess it's the same for an implantation dip. 

Born2BeAMommy- Love your PMA! You're right, even if you don't get pregnant this cycle, it will be a plus that you ovulated. Good luck!

McMummyTTC- 10 dpo is still super early, hon. You're not out yet!

As for me, CD 7 and I'm still bleeding! The flow has been light ever since I started, and this is officially the longest period I've ever had. 5 days of heavy bleeding is my "normal".


----------



## CucciCoo

I'd like to join please :flower:

TTC # 1, CD11 of cycle 2, never had a BFP before. Do you need any more info?

Need to do a bit of back reading to catch up :coffee:

Good luck girls, exciting times ahead :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welcome to the :wacko: world of BnB


----------



## 4magpies

I tested again today, BFN. Deffo not pregnant now where is AF?! *stomps feet*

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

I know its early.... 9dpo tested this am got a BFN but my temp went up again slightly. Not giving up this month. Official test date is still the 19th.


----------



## BabyRaff

only a few days left before I can test, but i'm not having any symptoms. Although in my siggy is says what symptoms is most common for that day so I've been following it :) and I have to say that some of them I have had. Hmmm only time will tell. But like I said earlier, I'm not holding out this month. Me and OH didn't time :sex: well at all haha 
Good luck to you ladies getting ready to test :dust: and have fun to those coming up to O ;)


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls :hi::hi:

It's been a LONG time since I've been on here! I haven't gone a day without getting on here up until now!

My OH was off for 2 days so I got to spend sometime with him and today I went to the doctor! Woop! Woop! :wohoo:

I've got a prescription for Clomid so when that :witch: comes..I'll start taking on CD 2-6 :yipee:

Also, when I start on CD1, I'm having a scheduled appointment do a radiology surgery to look at everything inside of my tummy and including to see if my tubes are clogged up :dance:

If they are then that is the MAIN reason why I wasn't getting preggo!

My doctor said since I haven't been on BC for 2 years now and been married for a lil over 2 years then we was actually TTC without realizing it...so basically I haven't gotten preggo TTC and NTNP for 2 whole years! 

So they are gonna find out the reason why I haven't gotten preggo!

I'm soooooooooooooooooo thrilled and excited!

Then my DH has to to a semen test whenever he gets a chance to take it to the Lab :)

Then on CD 21, I'm getting my something levels checked :haha:... can't remember what he said..LOL

But we are on the road to TTC with HELP! :dance::dance:!

Hey to all the newest members of TTC #1 Dream Believers! :hi::hi::hi::hi:

I will be updating EVERYONE when I get a moment to sit here on the laptop :haha:

I FINALLY learned how to drive a stick shift so I've been driving all over town today! I'm soo proud of myself!

So here's to a new road for me... doctor that is trying EVERYTHING possible to get us pregnant, I can drive to town and now I can look for me a part time job somewhere! 

Woop! Woop! My depression is getting so much better now! 

Love ya girls and lots and lots of :dust: & :hugs:!!


----------



## BabyRaff

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls :hi::hi:
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've been on here! I haven't gone a day without getting on here up until now!
> 
> My OH was off for 2 days so I got to spend sometime with him and today I went to the doctor! Woop! Woop! :wohoo:
> 
> I've got a prescription for Clomid so when that :witch: comes..I'll start taking on CD 2-6 :yipee:
> 
> Also, when I start on CD1, I'm having a scheduled appointment do a radiology surgery to look at everything inside of my tummy and including to see if my tubes are clogged up :dance:
> 
> If they are then that is the MAIN reason why I wasn't getting preggo!
> 
> My doctor said since I haven't been on BC for 2 years now and been married for a lil over 2 years then we was actually TTC without realizing it...so basically I haven't gotten preggo TTC and NTNP for 2 whole years!
> 
> So they are gonna find out the reason why I haven't gotten preggo!
> 
> I'm soooooooooooooooooo thrilled and excited!
> 
> Then my DH has to to a semen test whenever he gets a chance to take it to the Lab :)
> 
> Then on CD 21, I'm getting my something levels checked :haha:... can't remember what he said..LOL
> 
> But we are on the road to TTC with HELP! :dance::dance:!
> 
> Hey to all the newest members of TTC #1 Dream Believers! :hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> I will be updating EVERYONE when I get a moment to sit here on the laptop :haha:
> 
> I FINALLY learned how to drive a stick shift so I've been driving all over town today! I'm soo proud of myself!
> 
> So here's to a new road for me... doctor that is trying EVERYTHING possible to get us pregnant, I can drive to town and now I can look for me a part time job somewhere!
> 
> Woop! Woop! My depression is getting so much better now!
> 
> Love ya girls and lots and lots of :dust: & :hugs:!!

:happydance: So happy for you :) Looks like everything is coming together for you which is just fantastic. Nothing like a big huge happy block of good shiny things to make you feel a lot better :)


----------



## Mrs LB

Hey Rustyswife sooooooooo glad things are looking up for you guys :dance:
It's such a relief to know you're gonna get some help TTC and the ball is rolling!!:wohoo:
Let's hope u get your :bfp: v soon, lots of :dust: honey:hugs:


----------



## CheriRose

Rustyswife.. Are u seeing your regular doctor or are you seeing a gyno..?? I have an appointment with my doctor the 21.. I don't kno weather to talk to her or have her refer me to a good gyno.?


----------



## rustyswife828

Anybody know if Robitussin cough syrup is okay to take while taking or being on clomid?


----------



## rustyswife828

CheriRose I seen my new OB/GYN.. I think they are more sensitive and more caring when it comes to you wanting to conceive :) 

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## CheriRose

Thank you.!! I'm deff gonna be asking my doctor who she recommends.! 
Good luck to you.! So happy there finally helping you.!!


----------



## Florabelle

We're ttc number 1. Only on cycle 3 of trying but I'm impatient and don't want to wait any longer!
Rustyswife, glad you're getting some help. Keep us posted x


----------



## AubrieC

Rustyswife.. YAAAYYYY!!! Thats awesome news!! :happydance:

I got a BFN this morning (Today is CD34) but I still have none of my usual preAF cramps. I'm not going to stress about it though, I still have an appt for clomid in about 2 weeks. I almost hope that AF doesnt come before the appt because then I'd have to wait another whole cycle before I can start taking it! It may sound silly but I always wanted to have a baby sometime within the school year so my child could celebrate at school with his or her birthday with friends. I think I'm just being ridiculous though, I have a nasty head cold and the medicine is turning me into a zombie!
:dust: to you all!


----------



## calypso

Rustyswife, it sounds like you had an awesome appointment! So glad for you to get things really checked out! I hope you get a BFP really soon!!!!


----------



## lintu

thats such good news huni, glad it full steam a head for you xxx :hugs:

I'm on CD15 should be ovulating in the next few days, fingers x'd. Following the SMEP this mth so :sex: last night before bed and put in my mooncup, just to be on the safe side.

This is the first mth I have no ovulation pain, dont know if thats something to worry about or it just means I am Ovulating from the other Ovary this mth :shrug:

EPO & Grapefruit juice seems to have worked a treat but ordered some pre seed to be on the safe side, will start using that tomorrow xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me girls.

xxx


----------



## BabyRaff

So sorry to hear that 4magpies :( but good luck for this cycle :) FX and :dust:


----------



## CucciCoo

4magpies said:


> AF got me girls.
> 
> xxx

Booo :hugs: Sorry hun.

Lots of dust for this cycle!

:dust:

rustyswife, thats great news that you will be getting the ball rolling :happydance: bet you can't wait to start the Clomid and get cracking for next cycle.

I'm still waiting to O :coffee:


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: mags- i'm so sorry. ON to next cycle, you WILL catch that egg!


----------



## eightambliss

Well I still have weird sensations every so often but not at all like my usual cramping....eating like a horse and getting tired right after dinner....7po here....


----------



## lintu

Sorry Mags, but on a positive note lots more :sex: for next month :winkwink:


----------



## wanting2010

Rustyswife, so glad you got Clomid honey!! You will have your BFP in NO time!! Your doctor sounds great. A good doctor is sooo hard to find.

So sorry to hear that AF got you, 4magpies. =(

Today is CD 9 for me and I'm still bleeding, more than before even. I go back to my obgyn tomorrow morning and I'm pretty excited to see what she has to say as far as TTC is concerned!


----------



## McMummy

Grrr the old :witch: got me, I'm out!

Starting Clomid tomorrow for the 1st time so fingers crossed for :bfp: next month! 

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Pica-pica

Feeling cross with my body right now as I haven't 'O'd yet and my CBFM is just showing highs not peaks, and my temps are all low. And every other advert on TV has babies in, and don't even get me started on the soaps. :growlmad:

And my ticker is wrong and I can't be bothered to change it as I don't know when I will 'O' now anyway! :growlmad:

Sorry for the rant ladies, just had to get it all off my chest xx


----------



## CheriRose

Ughh girls I think my dh is starting to loose hope.! Ugh. I don't kno what to do now.. Today started the first day we start bd every other day until my pos opk.. Than 3 days in a row but I'm worried.. Dh didn't even want to bd tonight.! :0// its like I had to hoaks him into it.! I need help.! I'm seeing my primary doctor next Tuesday.. Hoping she will help memory refer me to someone to help me.. I do kno that my dh insurance does not cover sperm analysis.. My insurance covers me to be checked.. So I'm worried about that.. Buy they should at least be able to help see if anything is wrong with me.. Ugh.. Sorry girl..!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls! Oh and another thing my doctor had told me was that if you ever get + OPK's...don't tell your OH that you are ovulating because that will add on more stress to your OH...

He told me in the beginning of your cycle..don't tempt or tease your OH to have :sex:

When you think you are ovulating or you get a + OPK...then start teasing..:haha:

I told my doctor that..well I can't seem to get my OH to have :sex: whenever I think I'm ovulating..

and he said the best way is..when he comes in the house..tell him he looks hot and start maybe dirty talking :haha::haha:

My doctor said this girls! Don't ever tempt your OH unless you think or you know you're about to ovulate!

And another thing:

He asked me when is the best time to conceive?

I told him the day before and the day of ovulation..

He said I was partially right..:haha:... he said a good 3 days before you actually ovulate with be the BEST!

He said when he have :sex: 3 days before ovulation or even between 1-3- days before ovulation..because as soon as the egg drops..those :spermy: is gonna be waiting and as soon as the egg drops..the :spermy: will catch it!

I'm gonna try all of these!

He's really AWESOME and he's giving me hints and everything!

I know he can get us preggo soon! :dance:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

So glad to hear you had a doc's appt....message me about it plz =)

i've been bd'ing everyday from cycle day 10-now(cd20) and i'm keeping it up until i get that BFP or until AF shows up


----------



## StarlitHome

TTC #1 here! 

Not officially, according to dH, but I want my :bfp: by Christmas!!!!
We have had 3 pregnancy scares since we got married and each time I saw that :bfn: I was so disappointed.

So I'll be doing all the get-me-a-baby work while dH stays happily oblivious - I know that if I told him "I'm ovulating" he'd stress!

Just tossed the pills today, so wish me luck! 

:bfp: and :dust: for all!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

So excited to start my SMEP and preseed, feel good about this month already.

xxx


----------



## BabyRaff

1 day left before I can test :) Although I'm not getting any symptoms. But last night, after I finished a chapter of my book in bed I turn out the light and snuggled up in bed and I got the awful nauseous feeling, it's was almost like motion sickness. I have to do deep breathing to stop me having to run for the bathroom. It was awful and lasted about half an hour. Don't know what it was all about, dunno if it's pg realted or not. anyone else had this?
FX and :dust: for you all :D xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

Sorry I've not been around lately. I had lost a bit of my PMA since starting the OPKs...was starting to doubt my body. 
Well... My PMA is back!!! I got a Smiley on my OPK today. Have been dancing around the house and shouting 'I got a Smiley' for the last half hour!!! Woohoo
I'm just hoping I will ovulate now. Fx 
I will be busy having :sex: with DH for the next few days. Wishing, hoping and praying that Sperm catches the egg!!! 

Lots of Love & :dust: to you all

Xxx


----------



## Mrs LB

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey girls! Oh and another thing my doctor had told me was that if you ever get + OPK's...don't tell your OH that you are ovulating because that will add on more stress to your OH...
> 
> He told me in the beginning of your cycle..don't tempt or tease your OH to have :sex:
> 
> When you think you are ovulating or you get a + OPK...then start teasing..:haha:
> 
> I told my doctor that..well I can't seem to get my OH to have :sex: whenever I think I'm ovulating..
> 
> and he said the best way is..when he comes in the house..tell him he looks hot and start maybe dirty talking :haha::haha:
> 
> My doctor said this girls! Don't ever tempt your OH unless you think or you know you're about to ovulate!
> 
> And another thing:
> 
> He asked me when is the best time to conceive?
> 
> I told him the day before and the day of ovulation..
> 
> He said I was partially right..:haha:... he said a good 3 days before you actually ovulate with be the BEST!
> 
> He said when he have :sex: 3 days before ovulation or even between 1-3- days before ovulation..because as soon as the egg drops..those :spermy: is gonna be waiting and as soon as the egg drops..the :spermy: will catch it!
> 
> I'm gonna try all of these!
> 
> He's really AWESOME and he's giving me hints and everything!
> 
> I know he can get us preggo soon! :dance:


Your doc rocks!!!!:happydance: So glad for you:yipee:


----------



## sequeena

Guys I feel like shit!! I've got the snuffles (had them for days and the cold just won't come on!) and got the squits too :blush: :growlmad:


----------



## wanting2010

I went for my doctor's appointment this morning and it went great! Pretty much we discussed my lab results, which of course I knew that everything but my testosterone was normal. We talked a little bit about my diagnosis of PCOS and then jumped straight into talking about what it means for me as far as TTC. Since I'm clearly not ovulating on my own frequently if at all, she decided to go ahead and put me on Clomid. I'm also taking Provera for 10 days to stop my current period and start a new period to make sure everything that has built up in the 6 months since my last period is cleared out, and then I will take Clomid CD 5-9.

I'm sooo excited and feel so fortunate that I haven't had to endure long months of TTC in vain before being able to get some help. I know many people aren't so fortunate. Let me say that I just love my doctor!!

She wants to do CD 21 bloodwork, so now my only question is if I should go ahead and start taking the Provera or wait, because CD 21 could possibly fall during my vacation next month. I might call back and ask her about that.


----------



## sequeena

This may be sensitive, I'm going to put pics of a test I've just taken. I know how hard it is to speak to someone who may be getting their :bfp: and I won't be offended if you don't answer to this message. I'm going to leave a space so if you don't want to see it I hope the space is large enough...

































I've been getting faint :bfp:s since yesterday but have discarded them (usually I'd be screaming but I am chilled out this month and not getting over excited). I did another test tonight and watched it until it dried - the faint was there within the 5 minute mark.

I am going to keep testing anyway over the next few days but shall I count this as my :bfp:?

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/008-8.jpg?t=1284674316

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/009-10.jpg?t=1284674318

Inverted pics. I know you can't trust them, don't need to tell me :thumbup:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert1.jpg?t=1284674411

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert2.jpg?t=1284674411

I am very tempted to put up a ticker (oh I know but ooooh wouldn't it be lovely) and tell my OH but he's at work so you ladies will have to do (in the nicest possible way) :haha:

BTW I'm 9dpo as I OV'd 3 days early


----------



## StarlitHome

Looks good to me!

I have a BBs question. 

TMI alert!

I have very pale skin, and have always had light pink aerolae and small nipples.
In this past week, my aerolae have darkened and my nipples are larger (and bright gorram pink!).

Now I've always read and heard that this or similar happens when pregnant - but I had a BFN?
I'm confused. Any help?


----------



## sequeena

StarlitHome said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> I have a BBs question.
> 
> TMI alert!
> 
> I have very pale skin, and have always had light pink aerolae and small nipples.
> In this past week, my aerolae have darkened and my nipples are larger (and bright gorram pink!).
> 
> Now I've always read and heard that this or similar happens when pregnant - but I had a BFN?
> I'm confused. Any help?

My boobs and nipples are quite large and veiny anyway. They seem to go darker around AF and stop hurting just before so I've never relied on sore bbs as a symptom.

However if I am pregnant then my nipples are extremely sensitive. I'm not wearing a bra right now and one of the kittens accidentally brushed against it and I about jumped out of my skin

Can't say I really notice any other differences in my bbs though xx


----------



## StarlitHome

sequeena said:


> They seem to go darker around AF and stop hurting just before so I've never relied on sore bbs as a symptom.

This has never happened to me before though...


----------



## sequeena

StarlitHome said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> They seem to go darker around AF and stop hurting just before so I've never relied on sore bbs as a symptom.
> 
> This has never happened to me before though...Click to expand...

If it's out of the ordinary for you I'd take it as a good sign :thumbup: I don't remember my nipples ever being this sensitive either :shrug:


----------



## StarlitHome

Guess I'm playing the waiting game for AF to show then :thumbup:


----------



## BabyRaff

sequeena said:


> Guys I feel like shit!! I've got the snuffles (had them for days and the cold just won't come on!) and got the squits too :blush: :growlmad:

I know EXACTLY how your feeling :cry: crappy isn't it!!


----------



## 4magpies

Thats what I had at the beggining of the week, awful!

Still not 100% over it.

xxx


----------



## azuak

Hi Guys

Can I join please, hubby and I have been ttc for eight months now and ia starting to get little scared. but i just started a new cycle yesterday and i am sure this month i will get my BFP.


----------



## CucciCoo

sequeena said:


> This may be sensitive, I'm going to put pics of a test I've just taken. I know how hard it is to speak to someone who may be getting their :bfp: and I won't be offended if you don't answer to this message. I'm going to leave a space so if you don't want to see it I hope the space is large enough...
> 
> I've been getting faint :bfp:s since yesterday but have discarded them (usually I'd be screaming but I am chilled out this month and not getting over excited). I did another test tonight and watched it until it dried - the faint was there within the 5 minute mark.
> 
> I am going to keep testing anyway over the next few days but shall I count this as my :bfp:?
> 
> I am very tempted to put up a ticker (oh I know but ooooh wouldn't it be lovely) and tell my OH but he's at work so you ladies will have to do (in the nicest possible way) :haha:
> 
> BTW I'm 9dpo as I OV'd 3 days early

:happydance: Looking good hun! Fingers crossed for you.

StarlitHome, what dpo are you? Might be too soon for :bfp: but sounds promising :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

@Starlit Home: When I stopped my pill, I started to get what I thought were pregnancy symptoms. It's something to do with the hormones coming back. I'm not trying to be non-optimistic about it, but it could be that, so just keep it in mind. :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Temp seriously dropped this am. I'm so sad- figuring af will be here tomorrow.


----------



## AubrieC

Hello ladies! It's been a few days. I'm now on CD 37 and no af, not cramps.. just sore bbs. I took a test on Tuesday and it came up BFN, so I'm thinking I'll wait and test again over the weekend if nothing changes. I caught a really bad head cold this week so I've been pretty drugged up on cold medicine and whatnot, though, I highly doubt that would affect any test results. This is really getting aggrivating!! haha. I hope all of you are having a great day!!


----------



## calypso

CD 9

My opks never arrived! :growlmad: Will likely be going to buy some at the store, and hopefully preseed. I didn't go before like I thought I would. 

Went to my GP for blood work to check out my health prior to pregnancy, as well as some vaccine booster. Will get results next week. My doc is excited, my ob/gyn is excited also.

C'mon ov!


----------



## lintu

well I'm on CD17 and I should be Ovulating today or tomorrow, so far nothing on OPK's but more worrying no pains or anything since coming off BCP I'v had bad Ov pains on my right hand side, think I must be late this mth typical!!

Does anyone know if you get Ov pains from both Ovaries? might just be that I have only Ov from my right since off BCP and this time am going to Ov from the left?


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!

I'm on CD 17 and these past few days my appetite as lowered BIG time! 

Everytime I eat..I feel soo bloated and tired!

Feel like I can lay down for a nap!

Anybody experience this?

I have had one meal today because I had a (small) lunch and I feel so bloated and tired from it! UGH!

I want some ENERGY! :haha:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm on CD 17 and these past few days my appetite as lowered BIG time!
> 
> Everytime I eat..I feel soo bloated and tired!
> 
> Feel like I can lay down for a nap!
> 
> Anybody experience this?
> 
> I have had one meal today because I had a (small) lunch and I feel so bloated and tired from it! UGH!
> 
> I want some ENERGY! :haha:

I have been feeling SO bloated for the last week or so and no appetite hardly at all and tired as well!!! what is that about? lol


----------



## Cherrylicious

I want a Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Baby dust to all!!! :) xxx

__________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## wanting2010

So, I talked to my doctor's nurse today about the possibility of CD 21 falling during my vacation next month if I were to start Provera now, and she said that my doctor really likes to get the CD 21 bloodwork done and recommended that I wait a few days to start Provera to be sure that CD 21 will be after I get back. My plan right now is to start the Provera on the 26th. I will be finished with taking it on October 5 and hopefully my period will start within a couple of days so I'll be finished or at least close to being finished by the time we leave for vacation on October 14. It looks like there's a possibility I MIGHT have to take the Clomid while I'm on vacation, just depending on when my period starts.

Preferably I'd like to be ovulating the week of my vacation, haha. ;) It would be neat to say I conceived a baby in the Caribbean. ;)


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Well ladies....I always thought this 2ww business couldn't be as bad as ladies lead on...but man oh man oh man I'm just dying!! having to wait til the end of the month to test is like sick and cruel torture i tell ya....and i still haven't heard the results of my blood work (hopefully those progesterone levels are up!!!)

man oh man!! this is killin me. hope that AF doesn't show her ugly face this week, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## SarahC82

Only just seen this thread....

Me Me me - i'm ttc no 1. Can i join in plz?

I'm on CD8 and i'll be happy with either a Girl or Boy. I've had one miscarriage and my B-day is 12/01


xx:flower:


----------



## eightambliss

10 dpo and I got a :bfn: however my temps are still well above coverline...so we will see. I'm keeping my original testing dates...will test again and let you ladies know what's going on...don't think this is my month thou.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

welcome sarah!!! best of luck to you.


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry I haven't been on here lately! :nope:

I've been sick and experiencing EXTREME fatigue!:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

All I'm good for is :laundry: &:dishes:.... Nothing else!

My energy level is so dang low, I can't even hardly type fast! :comp:

I would LOVE to be back on here to update everything...but I just don't have the energy! :shrug::shrug:

I love you ladies and wish I can spend more time on here...but I'm gonna go lay down and take me a :sleep:


----------



## waiting4stork

Me !! I really thought we had done it this month i was almost a week late then them pains started then the (witch) came :( good luck to you all, we have been trying for 1 and a half years :( xxx


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Bunnigrl3 said:


> I am really crossing my fingers for this month, ever since my ovulation day I have crazy symptoms! fatigue, back pains, stomach cramps, fatigue, achy musles, mood swings, depression, FATIGUE!.... egh if I'm not preggers then this is just a crappy month!

I'm in the same boat with you...i've had all the same symptoms...and man oh man if it doesn't mean preggers then what the heck does it mean cuz i never get any of these symptoms any other month! lol

hopefully next sunday i'll be doing the :happydance: because i've got my BFP..... the :witch: better stay away...because after what i'm sure was OV as I've never experienced it before....and :sex: everynight from CD10 to now...it's gotta be a :bfp:!!!
fingers crossed and tonnes and tonnes of :dust: to us!
lets hope we don't go insane waiting and waiting


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Cherrylicious

I'm TTC Baby #1

Looking for TTC Buddies :)

__________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14


----------



## McMummy

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Hello! My husband and I are TTC #1! Sometimes while we are laying in bed I will blow up my belly and he will kiss my belly.... but then he blows up his belly and things just get weird! :rofl: I'm 23 years old and I have been with my husband since I was 15 and he was 17, and when I was 20 years old we decided that it was baby time! We just offically started trying because I have been working the Depo shot out of my system, so we are hoping for the best. I want more then anything to become a mom, I just know we will be great parents. I have been told that the way I want to do things is "taking the hard road" because I want to give birth at home without drugs, I want to breastfeed, I want to use cloth diapers, and when I do get pregnant I want the big 'ol belly! I know it will happen some day I just hope it happens more sooner than later! Thanks for letting me rant!!

Hiya :hi:

Wow you & hubby are real high school sweethearts - cute!
Good luck with TTC baby # 1

:dust: xx


----------



## McMummy

Cherrylicious said:


> I'm TTC Baby #1
> 
> Looking for TTC Buddies :)
> 
> __________________
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14

:hi:

Where abouts are you in your cycle? have you been TTC for long? x
:dust:


----------



## calypso

CD 10.

Hubby nixed my opks. lol. It's okay I suppose, I didn't want to pee on sticks anyway. I will likely still use the ones I bought online... if they ever get here! :growlmad: DH says it seems too much for cycle 1. I agree, just wanted to start noticing a pattern in case we need to use them later.

Will be using the preseed tonight! DH is excited about this part. He thinks :spermy: friendly lube is a cool idea and wants to "inspect" it... :dohh: Men. :haha:


----------



## wanting2010

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Hello! My husband and I are TTC #1! Sometimes while we are laying in bed I will blow up my belly and he will kiss my belly.... but then he blows up his belly and things just get weird! :rofl: I'm 23 years old and I have been with my husband since I was 15 and he was 17, and when I was 20 years old we decided that it was baby time! We just offically started trying because I have been working the Depo shot out of my system, so we are hoping for the best. I want more then anything to become a mom, I just know we will be great parents. I have been told that the way I want to do things is "taking the hard road" because I want to give birth at home without drugs, I want to breastfeed, I want to use cloth diapers, and when I do get pregnant I want the big 'ol belly! I know it will happen some day I just hope it happens more sooner than later! Thanks for letting me rant!!

You sound a lot like me! DH & I are high school sweethearts, as well. :flower: We've been together since we were both 15, got married at 19, and are now TTC our first at 23. I also want to give birth without drugs (but not at home...I live too far away from a hospital to be comfortable with it in case something went wrong), breastfeed, and use cloth diapers! Fingers crossed that both of us (and everyone else in this thread!!) will get BFP's soon!!!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## CucciCoo

So excited, got my first smiley face on an opk today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

CucciCoo said:


> So excited, got my first smiley face on an opk today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Cherrylicious

McMummyTTC said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> I'm TTC Baby #1
> 
> Looking for TTC Buddies :)
> 
> ____________________
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Where abouts are you in your cycle? have you been TTC for long? x
> :dust:Click to expand...



I'm on CD 25 and i've been trying to conceive for about 3 months now :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Can any ladies shed some light?

Ladies

All cramps completely gone. Also- TMI- but found watery type cm in the loo. ? When i put the info into ff- it whacked out my chart and put me at 15 dpo, saying my chart was doing pretty well and more points and so forth, but scared the crap out of me so i changed it back.

But i def. saw it. It said i O'd on day 17 instead of 19, and therefore everything was up 2 days. But, i checked again a bit later and again, found more. ?? I just want to know if it means anything.

can anyone help? Remember today i had a bfn this morning. Wondering now if something is up with the cheapie tests i got from early pregnancy tests.com, and if i should get a clear blue digital instead.


----------



## calypso

Bunnigrl3 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnigrl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! My husband and I are TTC #1! Sometimes while we are laying in bed I will blow up my belly and he will kiss my belly.... but then he blows up his belly and things just get weird! :rofl: I'm 23 years old and I have been with my husband since I was 15 and he was 17, and when I was 20 years old we decided that it was baby time! We just offically started trying because I have been working the Depo shot out of my system, so we are hoping for the best. I want more then anything to become a mom, I just know we will be great parents. I have been told that the way I want to do things is "taking the hard road" because I want to give birth at home without drugs, I want to breastfeed, I want to use cloth diapers, and when I do get pregnant I want the big 'ol belly! I know it will happen some day I just hope it happens more sooner than later! Thanks for letting me rant!!
> 
> You sound a lot like me! DH & I are high school sweethearts, as well. :flower: We've been together since we were both 15, got married at 19, and are now TTC our first at 23. I also want to give birth without drugs (but not at home...I live too far away from a hospital to be comfortable with it in case something went wrong), breastfeed, and use cloth diapers! Fingers crossed that both of us (and everyone else in this thread!!) will get BFP's soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! We really are alike! I got married at 19 too :D Oh and trust me if I lived too far away from the hospital I wouldn't do it at home either! My Hubby is still a little scared but only because he wants to make sure that I am safe about it, at first he thought I wasn't going to use a midwife... YEA RIGHT!! lol But he is afraid I will be in pain, he didn't even want to come with me when I got my tattoos! lol, he is so sweet. Its so nice to meet someone my age wanting to do all the things that I want to do!!Click to expand...

Similar boat. We started dating in our teens also, married when I was 19 (he was 22). Now at just under 24 and (him) 26 we are trying for baby #1. We live way too far from my doc's delivery hospital, if not we would probably try a home birth. I am terrified of pain meds, especially an epidural (because of my back problems). No way I would cloth diaper though... lol I can't believe I would keep up with laundry.


----------



## wanting2010

calypso said:


> Bunnigrl3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnigrl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! My husband and I are TTC #1! Sometimes while we are laying in bed I will blow up my belly and he will kiss my belly.... but then he blows up his belly and things just get weird! :rofl: I'm 23 years old and I have been with my husband since I was 15 and he was 17, and when I was 20 years old we decided that it was baby time! We just offically started trying because I have been working the Depo shot out of my system, so we are hoping for the best. I want more then anything to become a mom, I just know we will be great parents. I have been told that the way I want to do things is "taking the hard road" because I want to give birth at home without drugs, I want to breastfeed, I want to use cloth diapers, and when I do get pregnant I want the big 'ol belly! I know it will happen some day I just hope it happens more sooner than later! Thanks for letting me rant!!
> 
> You sound a lot like me! DH & I are high school sweethearts, as well. :flower: We've been together since we were both 15, got married at 19, and are now TTC our first at 23. I also want to give birth without drugs (but not at home...I live too far away from a hospital to be comfortable with it in case something went wrong), breastfeed, and use cloth diapers! Fingers crossed that both of us (and everyone else in this thread!!) will get BFP's soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! We really are alike! I got married at 19 too :D Oh and trust me if I lived too far away from the hospital I wouldn't do it at home either! My Hubby is still a little scared but only because he wants to make sure that I am safe about it, at first he thought I wasn't going to use a midwife... YEA RIGHT!! lol But he is afraid I will be in pain, he didn't even want to come with me when I got my tattoos! lol, he is so sweet. Its so nice to meet someone my age wanting to do all the things that I want to do!!Click to expand...
> 
> Similar boat. We started dating in our teens also, married when I was 19 (he was 22). Now at just under 24 and (him) 26 we are trying for baby #1. We live way too far from my doc's delivery hospital, if not we would probably try a home birth. I am terrified of pain meds, especially an epidural (because of my back problems). No way I would cloth diaper though... lol I can't believe I would keep up with laundry.Click to expand...

I love hearing about high school sweethearts who have stayed together, gotten married, and are starting families! That's rare anymore. We are all very fortunate...a lot of people don't get to experience that!

I tell my hubby that I'm more scared of getting an epidural than giving birth, lol. So I plan on doing it without meds!


----------



## Stash777

Rustyswife - Can you add me to the ttc # 1 count? We've been trying for 9 months, AF 2 weeks late but all BFNs, and have a dr appt on monday. Hoping I'm one of those that hpts don't show pos until later in pregnancy! One can only hope, right? Would love to join all of you ttc # 1. We're trying a different route this time with just good old BD every other day (did this last cycle, so if I o'd then there's a better possibility we caught the elusive eggie :). No idea when I'm supposed to be ovulating, but I did have the last 3 cycles at 40 days apart. Anyhow, enough of my rambling here's buckets of baby dust for everyone :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs LB

waiting4stork said:


> Me !! I really thought we had done it this month i was almost a week late then them pains started then the (witch) came :( good luck to you all, we have been trying for 1 and a half years :( xxx

Sorry to hear this - it really is crappy, especially when you get your hopes up. We have also been trying for a year and a half and it feels like it'll never happen but does to everyone else - i really get what you're talking about:hugs: best of luck for next time round:flower:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls :hi::hi::hi::hi:

I am updating everyone that I have not updated yet!

Sorry I haven't been on top of this..just been feeling soo :sleep:

If anyone wants to update their information right now..please post it on here :hugs:

I will try to get to everybody within the next day or so... Please be patient..:haha:

It's taking a while to update everyone.. not complaining or nothing..:haha:

But when you have stuff going on at home..it's hard to get to the laptop :comp: and be on here for hours.. :haha:

:hi: to all of our *Newest Members!*! I will be updating your info as you post it... (at least try to get on this darn laptop for an hour or so a day!) :comp: :haha:

Good luck and :dust: & :hugs::hugs: to all!!!


----------



## calypso

CD 11
We tried out preseed for the first time last night.

TMI:

Spoiler
We had so much fun with it. We don't need lube:blush:, but figured we would give it a shot for the sake of fun/babymaking. We were goofing off with the applicator "you do it, no you," "how much should we use?? me: "a little!" DH: "THIS much?! (while he fills up the whole thing)":haha: DH insisted we are "the average woman":dohh: so we used the "average" recommended and it was waaaaaay too much. Feels pretty natural though. I think we are fans. :haha:


----------



## MommyWishes4

calypso said:


> CD 11
> We tried out preseed for the first time last night.
> 
> TMI:
> 
> Spoiler
> We had so much fun with it. We don't need lube:blush:, but figured we would give it a shot for the sake of fun/babymaking. We were goofing off with the applicator "you do it, no you," "how much should we use?? me: "a little!" DH: "THIS much?! (while he fills up the whole thing)":haha: DH insisted we are "the average woman":dohh: so we used the "average" recommended and it was waaaaaay too much. Feels pretty natural though. I think we are fans. :haha:

 Hmm, this further makes me want to try it. We don't need any lube, but I was wondering if it would help the spermies. And if it's fun...why not try it? lol


----------



## lintu

yeah I found the other night that I don't need the average dose either, but had a right laugh with it, I'm deffo sold.

Anyone else had this, I'm doing SMEP this mth :sex: everyother day without fail but my OPK's have never detected my surge? Had a creamy/lotion like CM the other day and have had nipples that could cut glass for about a week, not the norm for me (TMI) but last night when I took my bra off, my boobs feel really full and heavy and achey, nipples still there standing to attention and sore/tender. Could this all be down to Ovulation? not sure if I'm just late, have missed it, or just not going to Ovulate this mth?


----------



## Jurney

Hi girls

Do you mind if I join you?

TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm getting tired and ready for bed earlier and earlier, it seems... Just gone 9:30 and I'm all for turning out the lights and heading for sleepytime! 

Hello Jurney! :wave:


----------



## Jurney

Hi StarlitHome

Are you TTC?


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:


----------



## lintu

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:

Yeahy :happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats


----------



## 4magpies

So happy for you honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOoooooHOoooo!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

calypso said:


> CD 11
> We tried out preseed for the first time last night.
> 
> TMI:
> 
> Spoiler
> We had so much fun with it. We don't need lube:blush:, but figured we would give it a shot for the sake of fun/babymaking. We were goofing off with the applicator "you do it, no you," "how much should we use?? me: "a little!" DH: "THIS much?! (while he fills up the whole thing)":haha: DH insisted we are "the average woman":dohh: so we used the "average" recommended and it was waaaaaay too much. Feels pretty natural though. I think we are fans. :haha:

I cant wait to use it now!! :haha:

We DTD last night without it as I dont want to waste it, gonna save it until CD12. 

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks both :blush:


----------



## MrsEvans

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:

congrats honey

happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Jurney

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:


Congratulations!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

would love to join currently on 11 DPO and due to test in 4 days!! (24th September)

was feeling fine this morning and didn't really have any symptons except for being bloated which has been there all the way through 2ww but now starting to get cramps and hoping its not the sign that the :witch: is on her way!

this is our 6th month of trying for our first baby.


----------



## Jurney

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls :hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> I am updating everyone that I have not updated yet!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on top of this..just been feeling soo :sleep:
> 
> If anyone wants to update their information right now..please post it on here :hugs:
> 
> I will try to get to everybody within the next day or so... Please be patient..:haha:
> 
> It's taking a while to update everyone.. not complaining or nothing..:haha:
> 
> But when you have stuff going on at home..it's hard to get to the laptop :comp: and be on here for hours.. :haha:
> 
> :hi: to all of our *Newest Members!*! I will be updating your info as you post it... (at least try to get on this darn laptop for an hour or so a day!) :comp: :haha:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: & :hugs::hugs: to all!!!

Please add me to your list. I am TTC #1 and this is my 14th month TTC. At this point I don't mind whether I have a girl or boy, I just want a baby! I am currently on CD 15, still waiting for ovulation.


----------



## CucciCoo

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:

Massive congrats hun

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## CucciCoo

Hey ladies, I had two positive opks over the weekend and a negative today, hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow to confirm O [-o&lt;

Been :sex: lots and will do again tonight. Trying to follow the SMEP but man its hard work, not used to all the :sex:


----------



## Jurney

Good luck CucciCoo

I am on CD15 and still waiting for a positive OPK. Need to BD today too.


----------



## DaretoDream

touch of spotting today- 15dpo here.


----------



## eightambliss

My temps dipped back to coverline....thinking its over for this month.


----------



## DaretoDream

Don't give up til witch shows.


----------



## DaretoDream

btw, i'm out.


----------



## rustyswife828

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:

Yay girl! I'm soooo happy for you :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Your *DREAM* Has finally come to reality! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congrats on the next 9 months! You are always welcome here hun :hugs:

Keep us updated!

Much love and :hugs:!


----------



## rustyswife828

DaretoDream said:


> btw, i'm out.

Are you out of TTC? Aww..:hugs: What's going on hun??:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

eightambliss said:


> My temps dipped back to coverline....thinking its over for this month.

Aww! Don't give up hope until that :witch: comes girl!:winkwink:

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

Jurney said:


> Good luck CucciCoo
> 
> I am on CD15 and still waiting for a positive OPK. Need to BD today too.

Good luck! Get busy :sex: :haha: Good luck and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

CucciCoo said:


> Hey ladies, I had two positive opks over the weekend and a negative today, hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow to confirm O [-o&lt;
> 
> Been :sex: lots and will do again tonight. Trying to follow the SMEP but man its hard work, not used to all the :sex:

Good luck hun :hugs:

Hope that :spermy: meets the egg this cycle! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## pinklush00

I'm ttc #1 for a while. There have been restless nights where I've cried, and was discouraged that it'll never happen. It has been a rough journey, but I've praying every night for our miracle! It will happen, I just know it!

Been to the Dr., and had an ultrasound that came back normal. No other tests have been done as of yet because my dr wants me to chart, and do the opk for a couple of months before running any tests to ensure that I am ov. I've had + opks so far!

Wishing all of us first time ttcers lots and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

gilmore85 said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> would love to join currently on 11 DPO and due to test in 4 days!! (24th September)
> 
> was feeling fine this morning and didn't really have any symptons except for being bloated which has been there all the way through 2ww but now starting to get cramps and hoping its not the sign that the :witch: is on her way!
> 
> this is our 6th month of trying for our first baby.

Hi hun :hi:

I added you to our member page :thumbup:

Keep me updated with everything.. If your info is wrong on our member page..let me know so I can update it..Updating everybody's may take long..so if I don't get to yours.. just let me know..:wacko::wacko::haha:

Good luck and I hope that stinkin :witch: doesn't visit!


----------



## rustyswife828

pinklush00 said:


> I'm ttc #1 for a while. There have been restless nights where I've cried, and was discouraged that it'll never happen. It has been a rough journey, but I've praying every night for our miracle! It will happen, I just know it!
> 
> Been to the Dr., and had an ultrasound that came back normal. No other tests have been done as of yet because my dr wants me to chart, and do the opk for a couple of months before running any tests to ensure that I am ov. I've had + opks so far!
> 
> Wishing all of us first time ttcers lots and lots of :dust: :dust:

Hi hun:hi::hugs:

There are plenty of women on here that go through the same thing..That's why we try to keep that PMA up high on here..:dohh::winkwink:

Yeah charting will definitely tell you if you're ovulating or not.. I've been charting and everything and been TTC and NTNP for almost 3 years and nothing has happened yet so that's why my doctor is gonna go ahead and put me on clomid and have my tubes checked too :dohh::hugs:

I hope you get that :bfp: soon girl! Keep me updated!

I'm gonna put you as a member on our member page :dance:

If you see anything that isn't up to date on your info..let me know!

Good luck and :dust::hugs:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

You can add me! :) 
TTC baby #1, NTNP till January 2011 and if no BFP then we'll be stepping it up a lot! :)

Pills tossed on September 14! :) due to the amount of symptoms I'm having (see my journal) I'll be testing on September 23 if AF stays away!

Any other info you need?


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

sequeena said:

> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:

Yay! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## pinklush00

rustyswife828 said:


> pinklush00 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ttc #1 for a while. There have been restless nights where I've cried, and was discouraged that it'll never happen. It has been a rough journey, but I've praying every night for our miracle! It will happen, I just know it!
> 
> Been to the Dr., and had an ultrasound that came back normal. No other tests have been done as of yet because my dr wants me to chart, and do the opk for a couple of months before running any tests to ensure that I am ov. I've had + opks so far!
> 
> Wishing all of us first time ttcers lots and lots of :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hi hun:hi::hugs:
> 
> There are plenty of women on here that go through the same thing..That's why we try to keep that PMA up high on here..:dohh::winkwink:
> 
> Yeah charting will definitely tell you if you're ovulating or not.. I've been charting and everything and been TTC and NTNP for almost 3 years and nothing has happened yet so that's why my doctor is gonna go ahead and put me on clomid and have my tubes checked too :dohh::hugs:
> 
> I hope you get that :bfp: soon girl! Keep me updated!
> 
> I'm gonna put you as a member on our member page :dance:
> 
> If you see anything that isn't up to date on your info..let me know!
> 
> Good luck and :dust::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll be praying that you get your BFP real soon!! :hugs:

For now it's just the waiting game :coffee: lol


----------



## pinklush00

StarlitHome said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!!!! yay!!! :happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a happy and blessed nine months!


----------



## rustyswife828

Stash777 said:


> Rustyswife - Can you add me to the ttc # 1 count? We've been trying for 9 months, AF 2 weeks late but all BFNs, and have a dr appt on monday. Hoping I'm one of those that hpts don't show pos until later in pregnancy! One can only hope, right? Would love to join all of you ttc # 1. We're trying a different route this time with just good old BD every other day (did this last cycle, so if I o'd then there's a better possibility we caught the elusive eggie :). No idea when I'm supposed to be ovulating, but I did have the last 3 cycles at 40 days apart. Anyhow, enough of my rambling here's buckets of baby dust for everyone :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi girl :hi::hugs:

I added you to our member page :dance:

Girl, I hope that :witch: stays away for good and I hope you get that :bfp:!

Welcome and :dust: blowing your way!


----------



## wanting2010

Congrats sequeena!! So happy for you, hon!

I'm getting very impatient to start my Clomid, haha. I was planning on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I might bump it up a few days. :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Hey Rusty'sWife I woulod like to become a member too. According to mycountdowntopregnancy.com I am 5DPO and according to FertilityFriend.com I am 4DPO, we just started using BBT so I'm saying this is our first month trying. I have been having cramping and backaches since 1DPO and have been oh SO tired since then too! I have a really good feeling that this is our month!!

Hey girl! :hi:

I just added you to our member list :dance::yipee:

I updated your info too! 

If you look on there one day and you think "this isn't right?!" :haha:

Just post your updated info on here and I'll update it! :happydance:

Good luck girl and a bunch of :dust:!!


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> Congrats sequeena!! So happy for you, hon!
> 
> I'm getting very impatient to start my Clomid, haha. I was planning on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I might bump it up a few days. :haha:

Me too! I'm waiting on that darn :witch: to come so I can start my Clomid & get my tubes checked out also! 

UGH! Patience...Patience...Patience! :haha::haha:


----------



## wanting2010

rustyswife828 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sequeena!! So happy for you, hon!
> 
> I'm getting very impatient to start my Clomid, haha. I was planning on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I might bump it up a few days. :haha:
> 
> Me too! I'm waiting on that darn :witch: to come so I can start my Clomid & get my tubes checked out also!
> 
> UGH! Patience...Patience...Patience! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I'm the most impatient person I know, haha!! When do you expect AF to arrive?


----------



## rustyswife828

StarlitHome said:


> You can add me! :)
> TTC baby #1, NTNP till January 2011 and if no BFP then we'll be stepping it up a lot! :)
> 
> Pills tossed on September 14! :) due to the amount of symptoms I'm having (see my journal) I'll be testing on September 23 if AF stays away!
> 
> Any other info you need?

Hi girl :hi:

Welcome to our group! :hugs::hugs:

I added you to our member page and updated your info:hugs:

There is more info I need from you.. but I will post it on here when I get a chance to look at everybody's info :thumbup::thumbup:

Welcome and lots and lots of :dust: girl! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sequeena!! So happy for you, hon!
> 
> I'm getting very impatient to start my Clomid, haha. I was planning on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I might bump it up a few days. :haha:
> 
> Me too! I'm waiting on that darn :witch: to come so I can start my Clomid & get my tubes checked out also!
> 
> UGH! Patience...Patience...Patience! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the most impatient person I know, haha!! When do you expect AF to arrive?Click to expand...

:haha::haha: 

When are you expecting :witch:?

Me too girl!

I'm expecting :witch: in about 10 to 15 days! Hopefully shorter than that! :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

pinklush00 said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinklush00 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ttc #1 for a while. There have been restless nights where I've cried, and was discouraged that it'll never happen. It has been a rough journey, but I've praying every night for our miracle! It will happen, I just know it!
> 
> Been to the Dr., and had an ultrasound that came back normal. No other tests have been done as of yet because my dr wants me to chart, and do the opk for a couple of months before running any tests to ensure that I am ov. I've had + opks so far!
> 
> Wishing all of us first time ttcers lots and lots of :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hi hun:hi::hugs:
> 
> There are plenty of women on here that go through the same thing..That's why we try to keep that PMA up high on here..:dohh::winkwink:
> 
> Yeah charting will definitely tell you if you're ovulating or not.. I've been charting and everything and been TTC and NTNP for almost 3 years and nothing has happened yet so that's why my doctor is gonna go ahead and put me on clomid and have my tubes checked too :dohh::hugs:
> 
> I hope you get that :bfp: soon girl! Keep me updated!
> 
> I'm gonna put you as a member on our member page :dance:
> 
> If you see anything that isn't up to date on your info..let me know!
> 
> Good luck and :dust::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'll be praying that you get your BFP real soon!! :hugs:
> 
> For now it's just the waiting game :coffee: lolClick to expand...

Yup! 

All about patience :coffee::coffee: :haha::haha:

I'll be praying for you to get that :bfp: soon girl!


----------



## rustyswife828

Jurney said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.

I think that's what I felt!

I felt EXTREME FATIGUE and just in a BLAH mood!!

Maybe you did "O"! Did you :sex:?


----------



## wanting2010

rustyswife828 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sequeena!! So happy for you, hon!
> 
> I'm getting very impatient to start my Clomid, haha. I was planning on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I might bump it up a few days. :haha:
> 
> Me too! I'm waiting on that darn :witch: to come so I can start my Clomid & get my tubes checked out also!
> 
> UGH! Patience...Patience...Patience! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the most impatient person I know, haha!! When do you expect AF to arrive?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> When are you expecting :witch:?
> 
> Me too girl!
> 
> I'm expecting :witch: in about 10 to 15 days! Hopefully shorter than that! :haha:Click to expand...

I had planned on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I am thinking about going ahead and starting it tomorrow or the day after, and I have to take it for 10 days, then I should have AF within 7 days after that. We might end up taking Clomid around the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## StarlitHome

rustyswife828 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> You can add me! :)
> TTC baby #1, NTNP till January 2011 and if no BFP then we'll be stepping it up a lot! :)
> 
> Pills tossed on September 14! :) due to the amount of symptoms I'm having (see my journal) I'll be testing on September 23 if AF stays away!
> 
> Any other info you need?
> 
> Hi girl :hi:
> 
> Welcome to our group! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I added you to our member page and updated your info:hugs:
> 
> There is more info I need from you.. but I will post it on here when I get a chance to look at everybody's info :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Welcome and lots and lots of :dust: girl! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

I just mean the witch got me this cycle


----------



## rustyswife828

SarahC82 said:


> Only just seen this thread....
> 
> Me Me me - i'm ttc no 1. Can i join in plz?
> 
> I'm on CD8 and i'll be happy with either a Girl or Boy. I've had one miscarriage and my B-day is 12/01
> 
> 
> xx:flower:

Hi girl :hi:

I just added you to our member page :dance::dance:

Keep me updated on your info :thumbup:

Welcome and lots of :dust: and :hugs:!


----------



## rustyswife828

DaretoDream said:


> I just mean the witch got me this cycle

Oh okay! Good! :happydance::happydance:

I thought you were gonna leave us! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## rustyswife828

wanting2010 said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sequeena!! So happy for you, hon!
> 
> I'm getting very impatient to start my Clomid, haha. I was planning on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I might bump it up a few days. :haha:
> 
> Me too! I'm waiting on that darn :witch: to come so I can start my Clomid & get my tubes checked out also!
> 
> UGH! Patience...Patience...Patience! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the most impatient person I know, haha!! When do you expect AF to arrive?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> When are you expecting :witch:?
> 
> Me too girl!
> 
> I'm expecting :witch: in about 10 to 15 days! Hopefully shorter than that! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had planned on starting the Provera on the 26th, but I am thinking about going ahead and starting it tomorrow or the day after, and I have to take it for 10 days, then I should have AF within 7 days after that. We might end up taking Clomid around the same time. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! :dance:!

Good luck girl!!!!!!!!

Hope you get that :bfp:!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls! :hi:

I got most of everybody updated!

If yours is not..please post it on here and I will update it tomorrow.. :thumbup:

Much love and :dust:!


----------



## megapatt01

Jurney said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.


maybe that's what my problem is. just responded on another thread that i've been really depressed for the last few days since i've been off the clomid. i'm cd 15 today. for the last few days i've felt a few tinges in my ovaries, maybe a cramping feeling. but i'm not sure if it was O or not? no thick, sticky cm or anything like that? and now today i just feel completely down on this whole baby thing. i really feel like the clomid isn't going to do me any good and i'm not going to be preggers this go round....
i hate getting depressed over this stuff....

anyone else think it might have been O?


----------



## calypso

MommyWishes4 said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> CD 11
> We tried out preseed for the first time last night.
> 
> TMI:
> 
> Spoiler
> We had so much fun with it. We don't need lube:blush:, but figured we would give it a shot for the sake of fun/babymaking. We were goofing off with the applicator "you do it, no you," "how much should we use?? me: "a little!" DH: "THIS much?! (while he fills up the whole thing)":haha: DH insisted we are "the average woman":dohh: so we used the "average" recommended and it was waaaaaay too much. Feels pretty natural though. I think we are fans. :haha:
> 
> 
> Hmm, this further makes me want to try it. We don't need any lube, but I was wondering if it would help the spermies. And if it's fun...why not try it? lolClick to expand...

Get it!


----------



## calypso

Sequeena!! Congrats on the :bfp:!!!

Is that the first BFP of the group? We might have to start a new group on the first tri section with the TTC #1 Dream Believers Graduates. I hope we all move over quickly!:winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

COUNT ME IN LADIES!!!

Hi everyone I know I am jumping in late. For some reason I just saw this thread. I can't get on as much as I would like so that may explain it.

DH and I are trying for #1 WOOHOO!!!

I wonder what our kids will look like what they will be like...their names. However I skip over the pregnancy part. LOL I know it's a journey...most often trying. I try not to get discouraged by the thougt of it. lol I hope for the first I will be one of the exceptions. No morning sickness ,no scares, no serious issues, no major changes except the bump of course. :) See I am a dreamer. I so belong in this group! lol


----------



## Stash777

Just wanted to update since I had the first appt with a new OB today (since my other one was just blah - I fired her :haha:) Finally have a dr that validates my concerns! Anyhow, she just prescribed me provera to bring on AF so they can start testing on CD 2-3 and 20-22 and then move on from there. She says that most likely the next cycle after testing she'll put me on clomid. Funny how after she read the first few lines of my history she asked why I wasn't tested right off the bat. Just happy that I no longer have to wait another 9 months to start the testing :) Apparently, I most likely am not ovulating but they need to test to make sure...at least things are starting to happen sooner! So happy I changed to a new OB :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you so much everyone!! :D

AF should have been due today and no sign of her. Still got loads of cm (I've usually dried up by now). I am cramping but it's gone this morning.


----------



## eightambliss

I'm out ladies...woke up from a nap to find :witch:....worried cause now my cycle is thrown off.....(shorter than 27 days...)


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry AF got you 8ambliss.

I cant wait to start SMEP tomorrow! Woo.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies i think im on my way out :cry:

bloating has gone cramps have returned and are worse than before and it just feels like the :witch: is about to turn up. If she does today then it will be 3 days earlier than normal, seriously have no idea what my body is doing anymore :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, taking it easy still....reading my body signs and :sex: when we want :happydance:


----------



## Jurney

rustyswife828 said:


> Jurney said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.
> 
> I think that's what I felt!
> 
> I felt EXTREME FATIGUE and just in a BLAH mood!!
> 
> Maybe you did "O"! Did you :sex:?Click to expand...

Yes BD'd on CD13 & CD15 (Yesterday) was thinking of BD'ing again either today CD16 or tommorow CD17. Don't know what's best anymore everyday or every other day. I've tried both already so just going by instinct this month. Yesterday I had loads of EW but I haven't got a positive OPK yet which is strange. I'm using the clearblue digital one - the 'smiley face' as I like to call it.:wacko:


----------



## Jurney

megapatt01 said:


> Jurney said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.
> 
> 
> maybe that's what my problem is. just responded on another thread that i've been really depressed for the last few days since i've been off the clomid. i'm cd 15 today. for the last few days i've felt a few tinges in my ovaries, maybe a cramping feeling. but i'm not sure if it was O or not? no thick, sticky cm or anything like that? and now today i just feel completely down on this whole baby thing. i really feel like the clomid isn't going to do me any good and i'm not going to be preggers this go round....
> i hate getting depressed over this stuff....
> 
> anyone else think it might have been O?Click to expand...

I took Clomid for 5 months and it made me ovulate but I didn't get my BFP. Clomid made me quite irritable but this is the second month off it but I still get upset and every little thing and seem to be particularly negative just before we need to start BD'ing as I already start to think about getting another BFN at the end of the month.

I'm thinking its taking us longer because of my DH's average to below average motility. Doc said that he'd seen men with much worse results and they've still managed to get BFPs so he insisted we try for another 6 months until Jan 2011 and if we don't get our BFP by then, we'll need to go in again for more detailed tests. They don't start taking you seriously until you've been TTC for a year and a half. What worries me though is that we've been BD on the 'right' days since we started TTC and its now been 14 months you would think I would think I should have got a BFP By now. I've also been using OPKs, taking pregnacare preconception, EPO etc etc... Just seems like its never going to happen.

When did you take the clomid CD3-7 OR CD5-9? Usually you are supposed to Ov 5 to 10 days after your last clomid pill. It can also dry up your CM so make sure you drink loads of water and use something like preseed and take EPO for the first half of your cycle until just before you Ov. DO NOT take EPO from Ovulation onwards as it can cause a miscarriage. Its good for CM though for before you Ov.


----------



## azuak

rustyswife828 said:


> SarahC82 said:
> 
> 
> Only just seen this thread....
> 
> Me Me me - i'm ttc no 1. Can i join in plz?
> 
> I'm on CD8 and i'll be happy with either a Girl or Boy. I've had one miscarriage and my B-day is 12/01
> 
> 
> xx:flower:
> 
> Hi girl :hi:
> 
> I just added you to our member page :dance::dance:
> 
> Keep me updated on your info :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome and lots of :dust: and :hugs:!Click to expand...

Hi Ladies 

please add me to your list, this is my 8th cycle ttc and i am praying this is the one.:baby::spermy: go get em.


----------



## DaretoDream

So mad because i'm on vacation the next time i O and it's going to make it hard to temp and get things right!


----------



## rustyswife828

DaretoDream said:


> So mad because i'm on vacation the next time i O and it's going to make it hard to temp and get things right!

Aww :hugs:

I hope you can get things right though :thumbup:

Go :spermy: find that egg!


----------



## rustyswife828

azuak said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahC82 said:
> 
> 
> Only just seen this thread....
> 
> Me Me me - i'm ttc no 1. Can i join in plz?
> 
> I'm on CD8 and i'll be happy with either a Girl or Boy. I've had one miscarriage and my B-day is 12/01
> 
> 
> xx:flower:
> 
> Hi girl :hi:
> 
> I just added you to our member page :dance::dance:
> 
> Keep me updated on your info :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome and lots of :dust: and :hugs:!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> please add me to your list, this is my 8th cycle ttc and i am praying this is the one.:baby::spermy: go get em.Click to expand...


Hi girl :hi:

I added you to the member page :dance:

Welcome! :hugs:

If any of your info isn't correct..just post it on here and I'll get it :happydance::happydance:

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Mrs LB

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to add... :bfp: here! :happydance:

WHHHHHHHOOAAA Good luck & Enjoy!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## lintu

Hiya Rusty, how you doing girl, hope your better xx :hugs:

Im CD21 and technically 4DPO, but still had nothing show up on OPK's :shrug: not too sure whats going on.

Had nothing on any of em apart from one day when i had a faint line and would have been 4/5 days early? am thinking that may have been my surge and that i need a more sensitive test?

Anyway following the SMEP and still carrying on as no + OPK, fingers x'd girls xxx


----------



## sianyld

hey ladies can i join please 
my names sian im 26 and ttc#1 with PCOS... on my 16th month now...no luck so far this month im trying
Soy iso
prenatal vits
metformin
preseed
opks
and bbt'ing! 
hoping for an oct BFP 
good luck girls xxx


----------



## CheriRose

Hey girls jut had to tell you how over EXCITED I am.!! I saw my primary care doctor today and she is FINALLY sending me to see a fertility specialist.!! I'm sooo EXCITED.!! yeayyy.!! OCTOBER 21.!! woot woot.!!! Yeayyy.!!


----------



## KristyHart

Hiya

Well im on my 3rd month of ttc. Last month I really thought I was prgnant but right on cue she came

As I get stressed very easy I went to see my doctor and she has booked me in for a blood test to see if im ovulating which willl put my mind at rest and stop me worrying (ive come off anti depressents for my buba)

Im cd12 so due to ov soon. Im doing the sticks but no luck yet. My first month of temp and stick testing. I dont understand the CM but my doc said its not important. It will hapened when the time is right !!

Finger crossed for

Baby dust to all


----------



## Cangaroo

Wow.....

So.... At the beginning of september, I was nearly 2 weeks late and still getting :bfn:. Then on Sept 3rd it seemed AF had finally come, although much lighter and shorter than usual. So I started calculating from that point for a new cycle. I was disappointed, but happy to have an answer after all the BFNs.


Fast forward to today:
Just took a pregnancy test on a whim. No real reason why I took it. Mainly because I had slightly sore breasts (very unusual for me), had been feeling more tired than usual, feeling a bit dizzy, and had had some unusual spotting. In fact, I thought I'd take it to prove it was negative so I could stop obsessing. However, it immediately came up with :bfp:!!! Repeated, and strong :bfp: again. :happydance:

So now I'm very excited and can't sleep! Told hubby, and though he's excited, he can sleep through anything! So thought I'd come and tell you, rather than lie awake with too many thoughts!

Also very confused. :shrug: No idea how many weeks I am- could be anything up to 8+3/40. I now presume what I thought was AF was actually late implantation. Also a little concerned about the spotting, but I know there's nothing to be done about that. I'll just have to wait and see....

Ironic, really- have been :sex: furiously for the last 5 days as I thought I was at the right time for ovulation! (I don't temp or OPK). 


P.S. I know we're not supposed to post BFP announcements on here, so sorry if anyone's offended. I assumed it was ok in this thread, but let me know if you want me to delete.....


----------



## wanting2010

megapatt01 said:


> maybe that's what my problem is. just responded on another thread that i've been really depressed for the last few days since i've been off the clomid. i'm cd 15 today. for the last few days i've felt a few tinges in my ovaries, maybe a cramping feeling. but i'm not sure if it was O or not? no thick, sticky cm or anything like that? and now today i just feel completely down on this whole baby thing. i really feel like the clomid isn't going to do me any good and i'm not going to be preggers this go round....
> i hate getting depressed over this stuff....
> 
> anyone else think it might have been O?

It's possible that it was O! From what I've read, Clomid can dry up your CM so that might be why you didn't notice any EWCM. Good luck honey!! :hugs:Will you be having blood work done to see if you did ovulate?



Stash777 said:


> Just wanted to update since I had the first appt with a new OB today (since my other one was just blah - I fired her :haha:) Finally have a dr that validates my concerns! Anyhow, she just prescribed me provera to bring on AF so they can start testing on CD 2-3 and 20-22 and then move on from there. She says that most likely the next cycle after testing she'll put me on clomid. Funny how after she read the first few lines of my history she asked why I wasn't tested right off the bat. Just happy that I no longer have to wait another 9 months to start the testing :) Apparently, I most likely am not ovulating but they need to test to make sure...at least things are starting to happen sooner! So happy I changed to a new OB :happydance:

So glad you got a new OB!! :thumbup:A good doctor is hard to find! I feel super fortunate that I found a good OB/GYN right off the bat. Good luck! :hugs:



4magpies said:


> Sorry AF got you 8ambliss.
> 
> I cant wait to start SMEP tomorrow! Woo.
> 
> xxx

I'm considering doing SMEP next cycle! Good luck!! :happydance:



DaretoDream said:


> So mad because i'm on vacation the next time i O and it's going to make it hard to temp and get things right!

I'll be on vacation around the time I am supposed to ovulate, too (if Clomid works). I'm just hoping I'll come home with a vacation baby. ;)



Cangaroo said:


> Wow.....
> 
> So.... At the beginning of september, I was nearly 2 weeks late and still getting :bfn:. Then on Sept 3rd it seemed AF had finally come, although much lighter and shorter than usual. So I started calculating from that point for a new cycle. I was disappointed, but happy to have an answer after all the BFNs.
> 
> 
> Fast forward to today:
> Just took a pregnancy test on a whim. No real reason why I took it. Mainly because I had slightly sore breasts (very unusual for me), had been feeling more tired than usual, feeling a bit dizzy, and had had some unusual spotting. In fact, I thought I'd take it to prove it was negative so I could stop obsessing. However, it immediately came up with :bfp:!!! Repeated, and strong :bfp: again. :happydance:
> 
> So now I'm very excited and can't sleep! Told hubby, and though he's excited, he can sleep through anything! So thought I'd come and tell you, rather than lie awake with too many thoughts!
> 
> Also very confused. :shrug: No idea how many weeks I am- could be anything up to 8+3/40. I now presume what I thought was AF was actually late implantation. Also a little concerned about the spotting, but I know there's nothing to be done about that. I'll just have to wait and see....
> 
> Ironic, really- have been :sex: furiously for the last 5 days as I thought I was at the right time for ovulation! (I don't temp or OPK).
> 
> 
> P.S. I know we're not supposed to post BFP announcements on here, so sorry if anyone's offended. I assumed it was ok in this thread, but let me know if you want me to delete.....

Congratulations!!


----------



## calypso

Cangaroo said:


> Wow.....
> 
> So.... At the beginning of september, I was nearly 2 weeks late and still getting :bfn:. Then on Sept 3rd it seemed AF had finally come, although much lighter and shorter than usual. So I started calculating from that point for a new cycle. I was disappointed, but happy to have an answer after all the BFNs.
> 
> 
> Fast forward to today:
> Just took a pregnancy test on a whim. No real reason why I took it. Mainly because I had slightly sore breasts (very unusual for me), had been feeling more tired than usual, feeling a bit dizzy, and had had some unusual spotting. In fact, I thought I'd take it to prove it was negative so I could stop obsessing. However, it immediately came up with :bfp:!!! Repeated, and strong :bfp: again. :happydance:
> 
> So now I'm very excited and can't sleep! Told hubby, and though he's excited, he can sleep through anything! So thought I'd come and tell you, rather than lie awake with too many thoughts!
> 
> Also very confused. :shrug: No idea how many weeks I am- could be anything up to 8+3/40. I now presume what I thought was AF was actually late implantation. Also a little concerned about the spotting, but I know there's nothing to be done about that. I'll just have to wait and see....
> 
> Ironic, really- have been :sex: furiously for the last 5 days as I thought I was at the right time for ovulation! (I don't temp or OPK).
> 
> 
> P.S. I know we're not supposed to post BFP announcements on here, so sorry if anyone's offended. I assumed it was ok in this thread, but let me know if you want me to delete.....

Congrats! When are you going to the doc?


----------



## Cangaroo

Not sure. I'm going away for the rest of the week, so probably next week. Might not need to go to see my GP if I can book directly with the midwife. I'll call them tomorrow and find out what the process is at my practice. 

So excited!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Ooh, congrats Cangaroo! 

Hoping for my :bfp: in a couple days... AF is due tomorrow though so we'll see...


----------



## rustyswife828

Cangaroo said:


> Not sure. I'm going away for the rest of the week, so probably next week. Might not need to go to see my GP if I can book directly with the midwife. I'll call them tomorrow and find out what the process is at my practice.
> 
> So excited!

Congrats girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soo excited for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

If you got a :bfp: then I'm sure all of us will get one soon! :dance::dance::dance:

Good luck for the next 9 months hun :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

:dust: for everyone.

Thanks for all your kind messages!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Bunnigrl3 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, congrats Cangaroo!
> 
> Hoping for my :bfp: in a couple days... AF is due tomorrow though so we'll see...
> 
> Good Luck on your test sweetie!! I hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

hey girls :hi:

The 2 girls that got your :bfp:..*Congrats!*

At the very bottom of the member page.. 

There is a signature for you :bfp: graduates!! I will be putting your name under that category :hugs:

For those of you who have not gotten a :bfp:....Please don't lose hope!

Those 2 girls were just like us TTC...so if they can get their :bfp:'s..then so can we!! 

Try to keep that PMA up girls! :wohoo::yipee:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls.. I need to *VENT* please?

Me and OH have not had :sex: for freakin 13 days!!

We tried couple of nights this past week and he'll stand up for like 5 seconds then it goes dead! :trouble:

What's the use of even trying this month! UGH!!

When I throw hints that I want to :sex: just for me not for BD'ing..he apologizes to me!

How frustrating is that! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I'm gonna tell my doctor whenever I go to get my tubes checked that we can't even have :sex: and we're never gonna get preggo if something doesn't change! 

His weewee :haha: isn't standing up even after almost 2 freakin' weeks!:growlmad:

Whatever it takes..I'm gonna get his butt on viagra! This is soo frustrating!

He wonders why I'm not talking much..Well if I did talk..All I would talk about is this! :nope::nope:

This is driving me :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## DaretoDream

just told dh about O'ing out of town and he still wants to do all of it :) very happy about that :)


----------



## pinklush00

Just checking on everyone! Hope all of your are doing well while on your ttc for #1 journey!

Right now I'm on 9dpo, and was experiencing cramps early early morning. But this has been going on since 3dpo so I don't know whether that's a good or bad thing. Keeping everyone in my prayers. 

Lots of baby dust to ya!! :dust:


----------



## megapatt01

Jurney said:


> megapatt01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurney said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.
> 
> 
> maybe that's what my problem is. just responded on another thread that i've been really depressed for the last few days since i've been off the clomid. i'm cd 15 today. for the last few days i've felt a few tinges in my ovaries, maybe a cramping feeling. but i'm not sure if it was O or not? no thick, sticky cm or anything like that? and now today i just feel completely down on this whole baby thing. i really feel like the clomid isn't going to do me any good and i'm not going to be preggers this go round....
> i hate getting depressed over this stuff....
> 
> anyone else think it might have been O?Click to expand...
> 
> I took Clomid for 5 months and it made me ovulate but I didn't get my BFP. Clomid made me quite irritable but this is the second month off it but I still get upset and every little thing and seem to be particularly negative just before we need to start BD'ing as I already start to think about getting another BFN at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm thinking its taking us longer because of my DH's average to below average motility. Doc said that he'd seen men with much worse results and they've still managed to get BFPs so he insisted we try for another 6 months until Jan 2011 and if we don't get our BFP by then, we'll need to go in again for more detailed tests. They don't start taking you seriously until you've been TTC for a year and a half. What worries me though is that we've been BD on the 'right' days since we started TTC and its now been 14 months you would think I would think I should have got a BFP By now. I've also been using OPKs, taking pregnacare preconception, EPO etc etc... Just seems like its never going to happen.
> 
> When did you take the clomid CD3-7 OR CD5-9? Usually you are supposed to Ov 5 to 10 days after your last clomid pill. It can also dry up your CM so make sure you drink loads of water and use something like preseed and take EPO for the first half of your cycle until just before you Ov. DO NOT take EPO from Ovulation onwards as it can cause a miscarriage. Its good for CM though for before you Ov.Click to expand...

i took the clomid cd 3-7. i didn't know about the cm. because i haven't noticed anyone which i thought was a big indicator of O. and i don't drink a lot of water..:dohh: i know...
but i'm not using any opk's because they just get me upset and frustrated! haha. soo the preseed is like a lubricant, but what is EPO?


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

i caved and took a test this morning and ......... :bfn: :cry:

looks like im waiting for the :witch: to show


----------



## Jurney

megapatt01 said:


> Jurney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megapatt01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurney said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.
> 
> 
> maybe that's what my problem is. just responded on another thread that i've been really depressed for the last few days since i've been off the clomid. i'm cd 15 today. for the last few days i've felt a few tinges in my ovaries, maybe a cramping feeling. but i'm not sure if it was O or not? no thick, sticky cm or anything like that? and now today i just feel completely down on this whole baby thing. i really feel like the clomid isn't going to do me any good and i'm not going to be preggers this go round....
> i hate getting depressed over this stuff....
> 
> anyone else think it might have been O?Click to expand...
> 
> I took Clomid for 5 months and it made me ovulate but I didn't get my BFP. Clomid made me quite irritable but this is the second month off it but I still get upset and every little thing and seem to be particularly negative just before we need to start BD'ing as I already start to think about getting another BFN at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm thinking its taking us longer because of my DH's average to below average motility. Doc said that he'd seen men with much worse results and they've still managed to get BFPs so he insisted we try for another 6 months until Jan 2011 and if we don't get our BFP by then, we'll need to go in again for more detailed tests. They don't start taking you seriously until you've been TTC for a year and a half. What worries me though is that we've been BD on the 'right' days since we started TTC and its now been 14 months you would think I would think I should have got a BFP By now. I've also been using OPKs, taking pregnacare preconception, EPO etc etc... Just seems like its never going to happen.
> 
> When did you take the clomid CD3-7 OR CD5-9? Usually you are supposed to Ov 5 to 10 days after your last clomid pill. It can also dry up your CM so make sure you drink loads of water and use something like preseed and take EPO for the first half of your cycle until just before you Ov. DO NOT take EPO from Ovulation onwards as it can cause a miscarriage. Its good for CM though for before you Ov.Click to expand...
> 
> i took the clomid cd 3-7. i didn't know about the cm. because i haven't noticed anyone which i thought was a big indicator of O. and i don't drink a lot of water..:dohh: i know...
> but i'm not using any opk's because they just get me upset and frustrated! haha. soo the preseed is like a lubricant, but what is EPO?Click to expand...


You should be Ovulating some time between CD 13 to 17 (5 to 10 days after your last clomid)so your important BD'ing days are from CD11 to CD17 (the 2 days before you Ovulate are also important). Try BD'ing every other day during those important days. 
EPO = Evening Primrose Oil - it helps your cm as clomid can dry it up. But like I said above DO NOT take it after you have ovulated as it can cause a miscarriage. If you are not sure when you ovulate (as you don't use OPKs) then just take it from CD1 to CD 12 and then stop it until the next cycle. 

From what you said about the cramping a few days before CD15 it sounds as if that was Ov pains so you were probably Ov'ing around those days. The pain can be before, during or after Ov. 

You could give OPKs one more go and test from CD 11 to 17 so that you can pinpoint when you ovulate, once you get a positive OPK you know for the following month what days are important. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jurney

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey girls.. I need to *VENT* please?
> 
> Me and OH have not had :sex: for freakin 13 days!!
> 
> We tried couple of nights this past week and he'll stand up for like 5 seconds then it goes dead! :trouble:
> 
> What's the use of even trying this month! UGH!!
> 
> When I throw hints that I want to :sex: just for me not for BD'ing..he apologizes to me!
> 
> How frustrating is that! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I'm gonna tell my doctor whenever I go to get my tubes checked that we can't even have :sex: and we're never gonna get preggo if something doesn't change!
> 
> His weewee :haha: isn't standing up even after almost 2 freakin' weeks!:growlmad:
> 
> Whatever it takes..I'm gonna get his butt on viagra! This is soo frustrating!
> 
> He wonders why I'm not talking much..Well if I did talk..All I would talk about is this! :nope::nope:
> 
> This is driving me :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

I understand exactly how you feel as I have had the same problem some months. I get really angry at him but I don't say anything to him because its not his fault so I try to keep it in and cry my eyes out locked up in the bathroom (pathetic I know). Its so frustrating especially as you cannot do anything about it. We went through a phase of a few months like that as everytime I got close to him he said he was tired but we sat down and had a talk and I told him I felt rejected and hurt and that we cannot get our BFP if we didn't BD. He told me he couldn't help it and felt that I only wanted to BD because we were TTC and I didn't really want HIM. 
I felt so sorry and guilty for making him feel this way and I explained that sometimes I do just feel like BD'ing because I want to not because of TTC and when he rejects me its as if he doesn't want me.
We then decided to take a month off TTC (last month) and it did wonders for us just knowing that we didn't have the pressure of BD'ing on specific days. 

Sceduled BD'in is ok when you have been TTC for only a few months but after a year it gets to both of you and it affects your relationship. You need to take a month off once in a while so that BD'ing doesn't become a chore every month. 

I felt our little talk helped us a great deal as I wasn't aware that he was also feeling down about the wholw thing and that it wasn't all about me. I was under the impression that he just didn't care whether we got a BFP or not when it was the complete opposite taht he wanted it so much that he felt a huge pressure every time we BD'd.

Try sitting down with your Husband and explain how you feel and force him to talk about his feelings, it will help you get through it by understanding each other and getting it all out in the open.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You know, OH and I took a very relaxed approach this month due to stress with both our works. No pressure. We've :sex: a handful of times and only when we want to. OH seems to be more relaxed with this method. I'm not tracking O and just reading my body's signs (increased CM, etc). It's been bliss! No worrying about which days I'm meant to O :happydance: We'll see what happens in oh, I dunno how many days!


----------



## CucciCoo

hey guys, hope everyone is well :flower:

sorry to hear you're having a tough time rustyswife, try not to put too much pressure on yourselves. Must be very frustrating. It sure is taxing all this :sex: at times. I'm trying to keep it from being a chore but sometimes when you're tired its hard to get in the mood :blush:

I'm still waiting for FF to confirm O, I rec it might be CD17 if I get another temp rise tomorrow, fingers crossed. My chart is in my sig if anyone wants a nosey.


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girls! 

He asked me to lay off of his back about the whole :sex: thing..

So I'm just gonna lay off and not say anything to him until he gets his :sex: moods back!...

Patience! :haha:


----------



## wanting2010

I'm sorry you and hubby are having issues, hon. Maybe if you don't mention it for awhile he will come around. When I put pressure on my hubby the last thing he wants to do is what I'm trying to get him to do.

I started my Provera today. I should finish it on the 1st and then start my period within 7 days...I'm hoping for around the 3rd or 4th. Can't wait to take my Clomid!!


----------



## Regalpeas

I know this can be frustrating. Maybe you guys should talk about how you both are feeling and reassure him that it's no one's fault. Also maybe you guys should have a "baby talk free zone"- a time throughout the day where you are not allowed to talk about it at all. 

This may help. I wish you both the best. :flower:



rustyswife828 said:


> Hey girls.. I need to *VENT* please?
> 
> Me and OH have not had :sex: for freakin 13 days!!
> 
> We tried couple of nights this past week and he'll stand up for like 5 seconds then it goes dead! :trouble:
> 
> What's the use of even trying this month! UGH!!
> 
> When I throw hints that I want to :sex: just for me not for BD'ing..he apologizes to me!
> 
> How frustrating is that! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I'm gonna tell my doctor whenever I go to get my tubes checked that we can't even have :sex: and we're never gonna get preggo if something doesn't change!
> 
> His weewee :haha: isn't standing up even after almost 2 freakin' weeks!:growlmad:
> 
> Whatever it takes..I'm gonna get his butt on viagra! This is soo frustrating!
> 
> He wonders why I'm not talking much..Well if I did talk..All I would talk about is this! :nope::nope:
> 
> This is driving me :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Regalpeas

Is there are part of the thread where everyone introduced themselves? If not can we do so?

I will go back in look first. :)


----------



## inman0309

I have a 4 1/2 yr old son and I am so ready to have another. And i am so worried I wont be able too!


----------



## puppy

HI GIRLS. I AM NEW HERE. IAM TTC #1. I HAD A M/C 6 MONTHS AGO AT 11 WEEK PG. LAST MONTH I HAD A CHEMICAL. THIS MONTH I AM GOING TO TRY AGAIN. I THINK I AM LOOSING MY HOPE IF I WILL EVER GET PG:sad2: WISH U ALL :bfp:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Got my test results back from my progesterone test. 3.3 =(
Guess we'll try with the higher dose of clomid next month....although there is still a very slim chance i am pregnant and will need to take a progesterone supplement if that is the case.....i'm thinking gear up for next month though....and that's alright...glad my doctor has already upped my doseage and i can move forth either way!! 

keep that PMA up...it's soooo important! lots of love to you ladies


----------



## CheriRose

Hey girls.. I'm officially 1dpo.! Ooo boy.! Gonna be a LONG 2 weeks.!! Lol.!!

Rusty.. I am so sorry about your dh.!! Give him time he will come around..


----------



## Regalpeas

I am 1dpo too and pooped! I think Im heading for the bed soon.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Mrs LB

rustyswife828 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> He asked me to lay off of his back about the whole :sex: thing..
> 
> So I'm just gonna lay off and not say anything to him until he gets his :sex: moods back!...
> 
> Patience! :haha:

 :hi: 

I can so relate to what you and OH are going through - my DH has found it tough when he knows its O and the pressure has let down the performance:dohh: 
I get so fustrated and :growlmad: that it has been particularly difficult at times and with all that stress no wonder we're not getting anywhere:dohh:
Speaking of which I just know the :witch: is on her way - have woken nearly 2 hrs b4 the alarm this morning and no sensitivie (.)(.) and feeling heavy so already feeling :cry: with how depressing it is - :growlmad: this is tough!!!!
Anyway next month I'm booked in to have my tubes checked - very scared about that :wacko: so think will be on here lots & lots needing lots of :hugs:
Ok well lots of :dust: to us all


----------



## megapatt01

Jurney said:


> megapatt01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megapatt01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurney said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> TTC month No.14, CD 15 today. Today I'm feeling optimistic. Big change from the way I was feeling a few days ago. Does anyone else get really low just before Ov. I just tend to feel really negative when I'm supposed to start BD. I'm worried that all this stress is preventing me getting my BFP.
> 
> 
> maybe that's what my problem is. just responded on another thread that i've been really depressed for the last few days since i've been off the clomid. i'm cd 15 today. for the last few days i've felt a few tinges in my ovaries, maybe a cramping feeling. but i'm not sure if it was O or not? no thick, sticky cm or anything like that? and now today i just feel completely down on this whole baby thing. i really feel like the clomid isn't going to do me any good and i'm not going to be preggers this go round....
> i hate getting depressed over this stuff....
> 
> anyone else think it might have been O?Click to expand...
> 
> I took Clomid for 5 months and it made me ovulate but I didn't get my BFP. Clomid made me quite irritable but this is the second month off it but I still get upset and every little thing and seem to be particularly negative just before we need to start BD'ing as I already start to think about getting another BFN at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm thinking its taking us longer because of my DH's average to below average motility. Doc said that he'd seen men with much worse results and they've still managed to get BFPs so he insisted we try for another 6 months until Jan 2011 and if we don't get our BFP by then, we'll need to go in again for more detailed tests. They don't start taking you seriously until you've been TTC for a year and a half. What worries me though is that we've been BD on the 'right' days since we started TTC and its now been 14 months you would think I would think I should have got a BFP By now. I've also been using OPKs, taking pregnacare preconception, EPO etc etc... Just seems like its never going to happen.
> 
> When did you take the clomid CD3-7 OR CD5-9? Usually you are supposed to Ov 5 to 10 days after your last clomid pill. It can also dry up your CM so make sure you drink loads of water and use something like preseed and take EPO for the first half of your cycle until just before you Ov. DO NOT take EPO from Ovulation onwards as it can cause a miscarriage. Its good for CM though for before you Ov.Click to expand...
> 
> i took the clomid cd 3-7. i didn't know about the cm. because i haven't noticed anyone which i thought was a big indicator of O. and i don't drink a lot of water..:dohh: i know...
> but i'm not using any opk's because they just get me upset and frustrated! haha. soo the preseed is like a lubricant, but what is EPO?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be Ovulating some time between CD 13 to 17 (5 to 10 days after your last clomid)so your important BD'ing days are from CD11 to CD17 (the 2 days before you Ovulate are also important). Try BD'ing every other day during those important days.
> EPO = Evening Primrose Oil - it helps your cm as clomid can dry it up. But like I said above DO NOT take it after you have ovulated as it can cause a miscarriage. If you are not sure when you ovulate (as you don't use OPKs) then just take it from CD1 to CD 12 and then stop it until the next cycle.
> 
> From what you said about the cramping a few days before CD15 it sounds as if that was Ov pains so you were probably Ov'ing around those days. The pain can be before, during or after Ov.
> 
> You could give OPKs one more go and test from CD 11 to 17 so that you can pinpoint when you ovulate, once you get a positive OPK you know for the following month what days are important. Just a suggestion.Click to expand...


the primrose oil sounds really helpful. i'm just kind of new to all of this, with the medication and all. i'm glad you have an idea roughly of when ov should occur with the clomid, and cd11-cd17 seemed like some really good days from what i can remember. if i don't get my BFP this month, then i may give the opk's another go round. i know they'd be helpful, but i'm just so impatient and get so flustered. but i'm going to have to get over it and work with myself! haha! you've been really helpful!!


----------



## CucciCoo

FF finally gave me my lines :thumbup: my very first ones :happydance: currently 3dpo.
Will test on the 4th Oct if I can hold out.

Rustyswife, please will you update. Thanks chick. :flower:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I'm 7DPO today. I've been having sore boobs since 3dpo but over the last few days they have constantly been errect.
I've also just noticed that i have white nodules under the skin of my nipples like milk is there
Whats that all about?

Thanx xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm 7DPO today. I've been having sore boobs since 3dpo but over the last few days they have constantly been errect.
> I've also just noticed that i have white nodules under the skin of my nipples like milk is there
> Whats that all about?
> 
> Thanx xxx

Those are normal. They're called Montgomery's Tubercles (sp?). Every woman has them.


----------



## BabyRaff

Not been here for a few days. Af got me and my PMA just plummeted lol but I'm back and my PMA is sky high :)
how is everyone?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Had a job interview at a nursery today :happydance: It looks good! Still don't know if I O'd or not but oh well :happydance: Total relaxed approach this month!


----------



## DaretoDream

You know, right in the middle of our fertile time we didn't dtd because HE was so freaking tired from work. 


Last night, he got mad at ME because i didn't want to do it, because i'm in the middle of freaking AF and not feeling very attractive, so he was furious at me and doesn't get why i won't because it 'doesn't bother you any' is what he actually said. I was livid.


----------



## calypso

Supposedly Ov today! (my opks NEVER came!) :growlmad:

Got test results up (usual bloodwork for a physical). All great :) :thumbup:

Back to BD... :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

DaretoDream said:


> You know, right in the middle of our fertile time we didn't dtd because HE was so freaking tired from work.
> 
> 
> Last night, he got mad at ME because i didn't want to do it, because i'm in the middle of freaking AF and not feeling very attractive, so he was furious at me and doesn't get why i won't because it 'doesn't bother you any' is what he actually said. I was livid.

:dohh: :wacko:

AF still hasn't shown her face, but I tested this morning and got another :bfn: :growlmad:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hello girls :hi:!

Been at the doctor's office all day today!

My OH hurt his knee so he may have to have surgery! :nope:

He's on crutches and everything! So I'm not gonna worry about TTC until he gets better on his own feet!

I hate that he's going through this... :nope:

I'm not gonna bug him or nothing about :sex: because now I know he definitely can't :sex:

So now I'm just waiting on :witch: to come so I can get scheduled to get my tubes checked and start on Clomid :yipee:

How are yall ladies? :hugs:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Just found out my progesterone levels are only at 3.3 so I'm bummed...but looking on to October with PMA and knowing that my doctor has upped my clomid doseage keeps me very hopeful!!

Hope your DH get's well soon so you can keep moving on the baby train =)


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Jurney

rustyswife828 said:


> Hello girls :hi:!
> 
> Been at the doctor's office all day today!
> 
> My OH hurt his knee so he may have to have surgery! :nope:
> 
> He's on crutches and everything! So I'm not gonna worry about TTC until he gets better on his own feet!
> 
> I hate that he's going through this... :nope:
> 
> I'm not gonna bug him or nothing about :sex: because now I know he definitely can't :sex:
> 
> So now I'm just waiting on :witch: to come so I can get scheduled to get my tubes checked and start on Clomid :yipee:
> 
> How are yall ladies? :hugs:


So sorry about your DH. Poor thing he won't be able to :sex: with crutches and all :lol:
Are you still in with a chance though? When is your AF due?


----------



## StarlitHome

:witch: showed! Finally. Rather glad since it means I'm not having a super-long waiting period (ahaha) without AF, etc, after stopping the pill.

So this is my official first cycle of NTNP and crossing my fingers for a planned :bfp: (somewhat planned, anyway).

I may have mentioned I have this dream of announcing that dH and I are expecting to our families at Christmas... Really, really want to do that. 

So, :dust:, sticky :dust:, and lots of :dust: to me and everyone else this cycle!!


----------



## Jurney

StarlitHome said:


> :witch: showed! Finally. Rather glad since it means I'm not having a super-long waiting period (ahaha) without AF, etc, after stopping the pill.
> 
> So this is my official first cycle of NTNP and crossing my fingers for a planned :bfp: (somewhat planned, anyway).
> 
> I may have mentioned I have this dream of announcing that dH and I are expecting to our families at Christmas... Really, really want to do that.
> 
> So, :dust:, sticky :dust:, and lots of :dust: to me and everyone else this cycle!!


That would be nice to announce a :bfp: to all our family at xmas. Hoping I can do that too.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Looks like AF got me at only 8DPO so my LP is too short. It looked so promising yesterday. 

Love & :dust:


----------



## Jurney

Beth_welshy said:


> Looks like AF got me at only 8DPO so my LP is too short. It looked so promising yesterday.
> 
> Love & :dust:

So sorry. Have you been to see a doc about your short LP? I think they can prescribe Progesterone to improve your LP.


----------



## wanting2010

Rustys- sorry to hear about your DH honey!! I hope he won't have to have surgery. Hopefully he will be feeling better and will be more interested about BD'ing when it comes time for you to start your Clomid!

Born2BeAMommy- so sorry hon :( But hopefully the higher dosage will work and by this time next month you will be pregnant!

Bunnigrl- good luck when you test! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lintu

aaarrrrrrgggggghhhhh whats my body doing now, my :wich: showed up today, 6 days early, whats that all about


----------



## Cherrylicious

:witch: showed up today :(...i'll be back next cycle! 

Good Luck everyone!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs LB

rustyswife828 said:


> Hello girls :hi:!
> 
> Been at the doctor's office all day today!
> 
> My OH hurt his knee so he may have to have surgery! :nope:
> 
> He's on crutches and everything! So I'm not gonna worry about TTC until he gets better on his own feet!
> 
> I hate that he's going through this... :nope:
> 
> I'm not gonna bug him or nothing about :sex: because now I know he definitely can't :sex:
> 
> So now I'm just waiting on :witch: to come so I can get scheduled to get my tubes checked and start on Clomid :yipee:
> 
> How are yall ladies? :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your OH - think your right to chill in the mean time
Got a visit from the :witch: so have been v :cry: all day and feeling like :sad1: about the whole TTC thing - anyway am having my tubes checked on October 7th so am trying to feel positive about that - even though am :help: about the whole procedure thing - anyway i hope that things go well and here's to the next few months :dust: all round :hugs:


----------



## Mrs LB

lintu said:


> aaarrrrrrgggggghhhhh whats my body doing now, my :wich: showed up today, 6 days early, whats that all about

Hi Hun,
I feel your :growlmad: at the :witch: i too had a visit today and SO wanted her to stay away - PMA on the floor - it's at times like thses we need our BnB buddies :hugs: 
All the best for next month :dust:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Tested lastnight at BFN....progesterone levels were 3.3 last week...yikes! Doc upped the Clomid dosage...really hoping I get AF soon so I can start it all over again...so if she doesn't show up this weekend I'll be testing again to be sure and if BFN I guess I'll have to induce a period and get the Clomid show on the road again. So happy my doctor was quick to up my dosing...thank goodness for that no waiting around at 50mg for months and months.
Keep up the PMA ladies....we are gonna get those BFPs soon!


----------



## StarlitHome

Jurney said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> :witch: showed! Finally. Rather glad since it means I'm not having a super-long waiting period (ahaha) without AF, etc, after stopping the pill.
> 
> So this is my official first cycle of NTNP and crossing my fingers for a planned :bfp: (somewhat planned, anyway).
> 
> I may have mentioned I have this dream of announcing that dH and I are expecting to our families at Christmas... Really, really want to do that.
> 
> So, :dust:, sticky :dust:, and lots of :dust: to me and everyone else this cycle!!
> 
> 
> That would be nice to announce a :bfp: to all our family at xmas. Hoping I can do that too.Click to expand...

I just think it'd be so cute! :) 

Woohoo, cycle day 2 of my first TTC cycle! I have a good feeling about all of this. 
I'm going to kind of be following a relaxed version of the SME plan - bit of charting, etc. Not telling dH about it though, he's not going to know what hit him when Day 8 rolls around :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

That is so cute! lol



Bunnigrl3 said:


> So I bought a bunch of pregnancy test from online and in the package I got a cute little temp tattoo so I put it on! Weee here it is!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v233/Bunnigrl3/Image09242010161241.jpg


----------



## Regalpeas

Baby wishes to everyone!!!! Have a great weekend.


----------



## pinklush00

Well here is an update for me!

:witch: showed her ugly head today :cry:
But I'll be trying for October so watch out! :haha:

Kind of tired from temping, but hey at least it let's me know in advance when af is here :blush:

Lots of baby dust to all!!!!! :dust:


----------



## sequeena

I'm back again sadly - testing October 24th


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and everyone was setting up play pens everywhere! Having some cramps today and I can't get enough sleep. :shrug:


----------



## eightambliss

Ozzieshunni said:


> So, I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and everyone was setting up play pens everywhere! Having some cramps today and I can't get enough sleep. :shrug:

I've had dreams like that too! Always seems to happen during the 2ww....hang in there!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

eightambliss said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> So, I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and everyone was setting up play pens everywhere! Having some cramps today and I can't get enough sleep. :shrug:
> 
> I've had dreams like that too! Always seems to happen during the 2ww....hang in there!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm not overly worried. I'm trying not to think about it much. I have myself convinced I'm not so if I do get a :bfp: then I'll be surprised.


----------



## Ready4ababy

Hi everyone. I hope this is okay if I join your thread, I'm new here to babyand bump, but not so much to TTC.

My name is Ashleigh, my husbands name is Patrick. I'll be 23 in October, and we started TTC shortly after our wedding July 2009. I had a breakdown in January, and went on Birth control for about a month but came off of it due to side effects, so now we are TTC again.

This month, I'm trying OPK's for the first time. I'm curious to see if it will help me! Thanks everyone!


----------



## wanting2010

sequeena said:


> I'm back again sadly - testing October 24th

Oh no, honey, I am so so so sorry to hear this!!!! :hugs::cry:


----------



## sequeena

wanting2010 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm back again sadly - testing October 24th
> 
> Oh no, honey, I am so so so sorry to hear this!!!! :hugs::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks hun, hopefully next time will be fourth time lucky xx


----------



## pinklush00

sequeena said:


> I'm back again sadly - testing October 24th

I'm sorry to hear that hun! :cry: But God has a blessing in store for you with another beautiful life. :hugs:

Lots of :dust: :dust: to you!!!


----------



## sequeena

pinklush00 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm back again sadly - testing October 24th
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that hun! :cry: But God has a blessing in store for you with another beautiful life. :hugs:
> 
> Lots of :dust: :dust: to you!!!Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

@ready4ababy - :wave: HI love welcome.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Ready4ababy

Thank you for all the welcomes :) I want my bfp SO BAD! especially with the holidays coming up!! :) It would be so nice to surprise everyone.

My DH and I were talking last night about how we want to tell his family, and we came up with a good idea. (I'm getting ahead of myself, but it's fun to think!) DH wants to wait til we get our first ultrasound so we have a picture....my niece Emma (Dh's sisters daughter) is 2 and she's talking ALOT, so we're thinking of putting the ultrasound in frame, and give it to my niece and tell her to go up to my MIL and say "Auntie Ashleigh is having a baby" ... :) I can't wait to see the looks! :)


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hey Bunni!
I'm not sure how i'm doing.....lol
I took a test the other night and got BFN but I'm so sure I OV'd and I haven't gotten my period.....gonna test again this week sometime.....it's so tough to know what's going on with your body..

Progesterone levels were 3.3 so if I am pregnant that is not a good thing.....I'm not convinced that I'm not pregnant...but I just wanna know for sure and move on...I'm prepared either way....I just want a definite answer!!

Hope you are doing well!! 5 days til testing for you. Fx'd for a BFP


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I thought I'd be a lot more devasted to get that BFN...but (being a religious gal) God has really given me a lot of peace and a lot of strength and I was fine. I haven't shed one tear. Not when I got the news about my progesterone levels being low or the BFN....I don't know what it all means but God really is right there holding me up and letting me know it's all gonna be ok no matter what, my time is coming...and I have comfort in knowing that!!
Best of luck. We will get those BFP's soon...just have to believe and keep up the PMA!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm doing good today, in a decent mood all day (as opposed to yesterday when I bit dH's head off over something very small).

Just wanting AF to pack her bags so we can get BDing and make our LO :baby:


----------



## calypso

Only thing to report today is that OPKs finally made it here today. Over a week too late I might add! :growlmad: Let's hope we don't need them.

2ww...


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## calypso

Thanks Bunni.


----------



## StarlitHome

AF is packing up! :happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls :hi:

I need someone to talk to NOW!...... :cry:

Me & OH have gone without :sex: for 19 DAYS!....I can't take it much longer!

My sex drive, hormones, feelings and sleep is driving me crazy!

I can't sleep at night now because when we cuddle in the bed..it makes me wanna :sex: and we can't! :cry::cry::cry::cry:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We had a HUGE argument last week about this and he yelled for me to stay off of his back and it's been a week since then and nothing has changed!!

I'm getting to the point...I'm sooo stressed and emotional..I can't even put a fake smile on for him!

I'm giving him the silent treatment because I'm just soo frustrated and soo :cry::cry::cry::cry:!

What can I do??

He cuddles with me every night but it's not good enough! I need :sex:...Not just for a :baby: but for ME!

I feel like he doesn't find me attractive and that he doesn't want me! He got aroused 2 mornings ago while we were showering together but as soon as we tried to :sex: it went soft so he gave up!

I know he's frustrated but I'm FRUSTRATED! I'm going through all these procedures at the doctor's office so we can have a :baby: but I feel since he can't have :sex:...I'm wasting my DA** time!!!

I stay up every night and just cry and cry :cry:

I can't stand it much longer!

The more I say stuff to him about it the more he gets frustrated but I'm WANTING :sex: more than him so it's driving me INSANE!

I can't go a day without thinking about :sex: and when I do..I get upset because I know I will never get it from him!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

:hugs:

I'm so sorry, honey. 

I really don't know what to say! 

:hug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rustyswife: Do you think that there's something else on his mind that is stressing him out? I would give him time. I know it's so hard, but let him come to you. In the meantime, take a nice hot bath with a good romance book :blush:


----------



## Coco14

Hey, please can I get involved in this?!
TTC for one year, very irregular periods, desperate to get preggers! It's all I ever think about.

Rustyswife, I know just how you feel. You should just talk to him, it always works out :)
People tell me to relax and try not to think about it as all the stress makes it worse, and I get so run down, but of course people saying that makes no difference! You have to reach that point in your own time.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Coco14 said:


> Hey, please can I get involved in this?!
> TTC for one year, very irregular periods, desperate to get preggers! It's all I ever think about.
> 
> Rustyswife, I know just how you feel. You should just talk to him, it always works out :)
> People tell me to relax and try not to think about it as all the stress makes it worse, and I get so run down, but of course people saying that makes no difference! You have to reach that point in your own time.

You're right. You have to come to the relaxing point in your own time. Mine came after 8 months of unsuccessful TTC and a week late AF. I have to say though, this is the BEST cycle ever. No worrying about O'ing, no :sex: like mad. I has been awesome! :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

STILL have spotting over here. This has been an incredibly long AF. and i bet it's going to be a long cycle as well. :(


----------



## mummy2lola

hey ladies.well after 18 months we finally did it.we conceived the night of our one year wedding anniversary.....hopefully itll stick.gl to everyone xx


----------



## avenna

ME!!!!!!!!!!!X


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## wanting2010

Rustyswife- I really don't know what to say, honey, but I really hope you all are able to resolve this issue soon. :( Could it be a possibility that your hubby is stressed about TTC and that's causing the problems? Has your hubby considered seeing a doctor? :hugs:

i_want_one- Congratulations honey!! :happydance:

Bunnigrl3- Sorry that AF got you hon. Glad you have such a positive attitude about it though!! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## waiting4stork

Sorry rustyswife, me and oh had bit of do other week about ttc but we had atalk and things are fine now and back on track xx
iwantone well done hunni, did you try anythign different this cycle or anything that you think worked? xx
bunnigirl sry about AF but at least u been up beat about it

has anyone tried anything or know of anything that more often than not gives success in ttc? been trying for 19months, this is month 20 and on CD 10 and I O about CD 12/13 usually so OH is rather tired hehe xx


----------



## mummy2lola

Thanks Hun,it was my first month using maca and first time ever that I put my pillow under my hips but face down xx


----------



## Coco14

Hi Ozzieshunni, good to hear! It just became too much for me and I had a talk with my family and b/f and all of a sudden I felt much more positive! My b/f was telling me to focus on now and not what could happen in the future (worrying about not being able to ever get pregnant) and somehow I took that on board!

Daretodream - that's not so good. Hope your body sorts itself out!

Iwantone - Amazing news, congrats! :)

Bunnigrl, hopefully the positivity will do some good!

AFM: CD18, don't usually bother keeping track as I have a period every 4 months -ish, but last cycle was 42 days! Doing daily temps in the hope that this is the start of something good!


----------



## StarlitHome

congrats, i_want_one!! :happydance:


----------



## calypso

@i_want_one: CONGRATS!


----------



## llampie

BFN yesterday morning for me....AF is now 8 days late. The latest she has ever been. No signs of her arrival either. I did take EPO last cycle and think that it may have caused delayed ovulation and therefore late AF. I won't be taking it again this cycle (if AF ever decides to show)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey girls :hi:
> 
> I need someone to talk to NOW!...... :cry:
> 
> Me & OH have gone without :sex: for 19 DAYS!....I can't take it much longer!
> 
> My sex drive, hormones, feelings and sleep is driving me crazy!
> 
> I can't sleep at night now because when we cuddle in the bed..it makes me wanna :sex: and we can't! :cry::cry::cry::cry:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We had a HUGE argument last week about this and he yelled for me to stay off of his back and it's been a week since then and nothing has changed!!
> 
> I'm getting to the point...I'm sooo stressed and emotional..I can't even put a fake smile on for him!
> 
> 
> I'm giving him the silent treatment because I'm just soo frustrated and soo :cry::cry::cry::cry:!
> 
> What can I do??
> 
> He cuddles with me every night but it's not good enough! I need :sex:...Not just for a :baby: but for ME!
> 
> I feel like he doesn't find me attractive and that he doesn't want me! He got aroused 2 mornings ago while we were showering together but as soon as we tried to :sex: it went soft so he gave up!
> 
> I know he's frustrated but I'm FRUSTRATED! I'm going through all these procedures at the doctor's office so we can have a :baby: but I feel since he can't have :sex:...I'm wasting my DA** time!!!
> 
> I stay up every night and just cry and cry :cry:
> 
> I can't stand it much longer!
> 
> The more I say stuff to him about it the more he gets frustrated but I'm WANTING :sex: more than him so it's driving me INSANE!
> 
> I can't go a day without thinking about :sex: and when I do..I get upset because I know I will never get it from him!!!

Have you tried to seduce him.....or make it a little bit more fun, other than "I WANT :sex:?" lol.....like sexy undies and dirty talk or offering up pleasures to him or telling him how bad you want him.....lol...i dunno girl i'm just trying to offer suggestions....i've never had this problem, so i apologize for my lack of knowing what to do!!!

If it continues you'll have to take matters into your own hands for your own sanity, and hopefully he comes around and needs satisfaction soon so that the baby-making isn't jeopradized.

message me sometime if you need to talk buddy!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Hey everyone! The :witch: found me today, she really snuck up on me this time! I'm not sad about it like I think I should be, I just feel really ready to start trying next month! I just wanted to let everyone know! Everyone has been so awesome helping me through my 2ww! Next month will be fun!

Best of luck this cycle Bunni!!



Congrats I-Want-One....hope it's a sticky bean =)


----------



## azuak

Born2BeAMommy said:


> I thought I'd be a lot more devasted to get that BFN...but (being a religious gal) God has really given me a lot of peace and a lot of strength and I was fine. I haven't shed one tear. Not when I got the news about my progesterone levels being low or the BFN....I don't know what it all means but God really is right there holding me up and letting me know it's all gonna be ok no matter what, my time is coming...and I have comfort in knowing that!!
> Best of luck. We will get those BFP's soon...just have to believe and keep up the PMA!

Born2amommy - Your post has given me such hope that i didn't have a few minutes ago. Thanks and lots of:dust:.


----------



## sequeena

Poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(

I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sequeena :-(


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## sequeena

Bunnigrl3 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(
> 
> I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.
> 
> Awww My DH is doing that to me "well you still could be, do me a favor and test later this week, ok?" I'm like "baby, I'm wearing a pad so that means its a no, but I will test for you." :shrug: they're so sweet!Click to expand...

Makes you feel so bad for them doesn't it :(


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## AubrieC

Hello ladies! It's been a few weeks since I've been on here. I havent had AF since August 12th (though it feels like shes coming any day now. *owww*). I have my clomid appointment tomorrow!! I'm so excited, but nervous about the side effects. But still very excited!!! I hope you all are doing well!
:dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

CD #5 of my first NTNP cycle! 3 more days till we start BDing in earnest (I'm putting us on a modified laid-back version of the SME plan!) and I have my fingers and toes crossed for an October :bfp:!!!


----------



## pinklush00

Bunnigrl3 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(
> 
> I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.
> 
> Awww My DH is doing that to me "well you still could be, do me a favor and test later this week, ok?" I'm like "baby, I'm wearing a pad so that means its a no, but I will test for you." :shrug: they're so sweet!Click to expand...

Awww! that is so sweet. I love my DH, and he is being so supportive that we'll conceive one day! He makes me happy :flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes my DH is very supportive as well. He has so much faith. It encourages me a lot.

Baby wishes to everyone!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

just popping in again to spread some :dust:
fingers crossed for sticky babies this cycle for everyone!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Nice picture Starlit!


----------



## StarlitHome

Regalpeas said:


> Nice picture Starlit!

Thanks! Playing around with the camera... :haha:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## CucciCoo

sequeena said:


> Poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(
> 
> I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.

Sorry hun :hugs: fx crossed for this cycle for you.

I think I'm out this month, just started with cramps and spotting and only 9DPO :nope:


----------



## Jurney

sequeena said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm back again sadly - testing October 24th
> 
> Oh no, honey, I am so so so sorry to hear this!!!! :hugs::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thanks hun, hopefully next time will be fourth time lucky xxClick to expand...

So sorry to hear that Sequeena. Sending lots of :dust: your way. Try to keep positive and hopefully we'll get our much wanted :baby: soon.


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey ladies :hi:

How is everyone?:coffee:

I'm *EXCELLENT*

Me and my OH just had wonderful :sex: last night.... Sorry if TMI :haha:

It wasn't for :baby::dance:'ing....It was for us :happydance:

I will be updating again :comp:

Just gimme a whole day :haha:

It's amazing how :sex: can make a woman feel even if not TTC :haha:

I just didn't bug him about :sex: or talk about TTC..I've just been more caring, loving or more fun to be around...

In the blink of an eye..I didn't expect to :sex: last night and he could perform..So girls.. if your OH is having a hard time to perform for TTC..just lay off of him for a little while and try not to stress about TTC...and he'll be more understanding and will be willing to give you :sex: all the time :thumbup::thumbup:

I know mine did..we didn't :sex: for 20 days..It was very frustrating..but at the same time he was understanding...He held me in bed..caressed me.. (Sorry TMI) :haha: 

Although my OH is gonna have to have surgery on his knee to get a tumor taken out.. I'm still positive! I'm praying to God and talking to him and letting him know that we are READY and let him handle the rest!

Good luck ladies!

I will be looking at everyone's post to see what ya'll have been up to? :hugs::dohh:


----------



## StarlitHome

rustyswife828 said:


> I just didn't bug him about :sex: or talk about TTC..I've just been more caring, loving or more fun to be around...
> 
> In the blink of an eye..I didn't expect to :sex: last night and he could perform..So girls.. if your OH is having a hard time to perform for TTC..just lay off of him for a little while and try not to stress about TTC...and he'll be more understanding and will be willing to give you :sex: all the time :thumbup::thumbup:

This is one of the reasons I haven't told dH my TTC plans - I mean, he knows I'm not taking the pill anymore so of course there is the chance that we will get pregnant, but I'm not telling him about charting and fertile days and everything! He gets worried and stressed easily and as we all know that affects... ahem... performance... So I'm just letting him be oblivious! He just knows that we're having :sex: more, which is fine with him - and since I'm recently off the pill I can mention something about my sex drive being higher since ditching the pill and he'll be satisfied. :)


----------



## rustyswife828

StarlitHome said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> I just didn't bug him about :sex: or talk about TTC..I've just been more caring, loving or more fun to be around...
> 
> In the blink of an eye..I didn't expect to :sex: last night and he could perform..So girls.. if your OH is having a hard time to perform for TTC..just lay off of him for a little while and try not to stress about TTC...and he'll be more understanding and will be willing to give you :sex: all the time :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> This is one of the reasons I haven't told dH my TTC plans - I mean, he knows I'm not taking the pill anymore so of course there is the chance that we will get pregnant, but I'm not telling him about charting and fertile days and everything! He gets worried and stressed easily and as we all know that affects... ahem... performance... So I'm just letting him be oblivious! He just knows that we're having :sex: more, which is fine with him - and since I'm recently off the pill I can mention something about my sex drive being higher since ditching the pill and he'll be satisfied. :)Click to expand...

That's good girl! I didn't say much to him before I went to the doctor..but when my doctor told me I had to get on Clomid and get my tubes checked.. I had to tell my OH...but as far as telling him I'm ovulating..I'm not saying nothing..My doctor just said only tease him when you know if you're ovulating..otherwise don't tease him and then he'll eventually catch on why I'm teasing him around "O" and not the other days.. :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

rustyswife828 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> I just didn't bug him about :sex: or talk about TTC..I've just been more caring, loving or more fun to be around...
> 
> In the blink of an eye..I didn't expect to :sex: last night and he could perform..So girls.. if your OH is having a hard time to perform for TTC..just lay off of him for a little while and try not to stress about TTC...and he'll be more understanding and will be willing to give you :sex: all the time :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> This is one of the reasons I haven't told dH my TTC plans - I mean, he knows I'm not taking the pill anymore so of course there is the chance that we will get pregnant, but I'm not telling him about charting and fertile days and everything! He gets worried and stressed easily and as we all know that affects... ahem... performance... So I'm just letting him be oblivious! He just knows that we're having :sex: more, which is fine with him - and since I'm recently off the pill I can mention something about my sex drive being higher since ditching the pill and he'll be satisfied. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's good girl! I didn't say much to him before I went to the doctor..but when my doctor told me I had to get on Clomid and get my tubes checked.. I had to tell my OH...but as far as telling him I'm ovulating..I'm not saying nothing..My doctor just said *only tease him when you know if you're ovulating*..otherwise don't tease him and then he'll eventually catch on why I'm teasing him around "O" and not the other days.. :haha:Click to expand...

Yup, that's my plan :)


----------



## AubrieC

hellooo ladies! Its good to hear youre doing so well Rustyswife!! Thats fantastic!! Good luck with DH's knee surgery, too. Owwie!

I finally had my Clomid appt today and I'm so excited!! I got the perscription, now I just need to wait for af.. which feels like any day now! I also got a script for DH to have his :spermy: checked out! 

Also, DH is finally overcoming and nasty period in his life involving alchoholism, which is awesome. It's been a week now since hes had a drink which is fantastic for him. He started drinking about 2 years ago to help him sleep better at night and it went a little out of control. He didn't expect to start having physical withdrawl symptoms, but he did. 

After talking to my doctor today, she told me that his :spermy: may not have even been able to reach the egg because of the alchohol. She said just like any drunk person, :spermy: get really kind of slow and lost. I'm so super hopeful now, with the Clomid, and DH being sober again that really this might actually happen.


----------



## calypso

I am having the opposite situation of a lot of you girls. My stress (not from TTC) is getting to me, I missed BD the day after O. DH keeps patting my belly goodnight lol. And I feel bad that with all my stress, it wont happen anytime soon. If you remember, DH and I are on a strict schedule to get a summer baby, so if we go past a couple of months we are waiting another year. Oh well. Halfway through 2ww.


----------



## pinklush00

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?:coffee:
> 
> I'm *EXCELLENT*
> 
> Me and my OH just had wonderful :sex: last night.... Sorry if TMI :haha:
> 
> It wasn't for :baby::dance:'ing....It was for us :happydance:
> 
> I will be updating again :comp:
> 
> Just gimme a whole day :haha:
> 
> It's amazing how :sex: can make a woman feel even if not TTC :haha:
> 
> I just didn't bug him about :sex: or talk about TTC..I've just been more caring, loving or more fun to be around...
> 
> In the blink of an eye..I didn't expect to :sex: last night and he could perform..So girls.. if your OH is having a hard time to perform for TTC..just lay off of him for a little while and try not to stress about TTC...and he'll be more understanding and will be willing to give you :sex: all the time :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I know mine did..we didn't :sex: for 20 days..It was very frustrating..but at the same time he was understanding...He held me in bed..caressed me.. (Sorry TMI) :haha:
> 
> Although my OH is gonna have to have surgery on his knee to get a tumor taken out.. I'm still positive! I'm praying to God and talking to him and letting him know that we are READY and let him handle the rest!
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> I will be looking at everyone's post to see what ya'll have been up to? :hugs::dohh:

Glad to hear from ya girl! 

It is so much better not to stress about ttc. Though DH is like a jack rabbit he doesn't mind lol! But for me it has been stressful because it's harder for me to have an O (sorry tmi). But when I am relax and don't think about it during :sex:, it's all lovely!!! So yes, I think it's soooo much better to feel relaxed and enjoy your OH :happydance:

Still being hopeful for the :bfp: though! :thumbup:


----------



## azuak

Hi Ladies,

I am very happy to hear about the:sex: lol.

I just came to spread some :dust:.


----------



## CucciCoo

hey ladies, sounds like everyones doing well. Rustyswife, excellent news, glad you're feeling much more positive :thumbup:

AubrieC, really positive news :hugs: sounds like tough times but you're OH will get there.

I'm still blinking spotting :shrug: 10DPO, been spotting for two days which is new for me. Temps still low but where the hell is AF if she's coming? I just want the spotting to stop and the temps to go back up but I think its wishful thinking :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Yay rustyswife! :happydance:

The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:


----------



## CucciCoo

sequeena said:


> Yay rustyswife! :happydance:
> 
> The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:

:hugs: Sorry hun


----------



## sequeena

CucciCoo said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Yay rustyswife! :happydance:
> 
> The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Sorry hunClick to expand...

Thank you :flower:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls!

Got a call from my doctor's office and they said my immune system is really good!

Since I've never had chicken pox, they wanted to test my immune system

So my immune system for getting pregnant is good...My immune system is excellent so I can't get chicken pox or any other disease like chicken pox...So my immune system is baby-ready! :dance:


----------



## StarlitHome

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Got a call from my doctor's office and they said my immune system is really good!
> 
> Since I've never had chicken pox, they wanted to test my immune system
> 
> So my immune system for getting pregnant is good...My immune system is excellent so I can't get chicken pox or any other disease like chicken pox...So my immune system is baby-ready! :dance:

Yay!! :happydance: 

:sex: in earnest starts tomorrow... I have butterflies in my tummy, I've never done this _trying_ before!! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## pinklush00

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Got a call from my doctor's office and they said my immune system is really good!
> 
> Since I've never had chicken pox, they wanted to test my immune system
> 
> So my immune system for getting pregnant is good...My immune system is excellent so I can't get chicken pox or any other disease like chicken pox...So my immune system is baby-ready! :dance:

That's great!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope this relaxed approach works this month. I'm achy all over. I think I O'd about 2 days ago so I think I'm on the 2ww  We'll see what happens!


----------



## AwwJung

Ozzieshunni said:


> I hope this relaxed approach works this month. I'm achy all over. I think I O'd about 2 days ago so I think I'm on the 2ww  We'll see what happens!

Good luck! =)


----------



## azuak

sequeena said:


> Yay rustyswife! :happydance:
> 
> The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:

So sorry to hear that Sequeena, hoping for that October sticky bean for you.


----------



## poppie

Hi Rustywife and all....

Sorry to hear the :witch: got some of you lovely ladies....and loads of PMA for the ladies who are a tad late.

I have some exciting news but really really nervous about it.... I got my first ever faint BFP on the 28th..... I tested today again just to make sure and it was positive. 

If anyone is offended by this post please delete it.

Loads of :dust: to all you ladies TTC and lets hope i have a sticky bean!

:cloud9:


----------



## CucciCoo

I got a very faint :bfp: yesterday evening. Tested again this morning and its no darker but defo still there.

Have also been spotting since 9dpo so still very wary.

:dust: to all!

Congrats poppie, what dpo are you hun? :flower:


----------



## poppie

CucciCoo said:


> I got a very faint :bfp: yesterday evening. Tested again this morning and its no darker but defo still there.
> 
> Have also been spotting since 9dpo so still very wary.
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> Congrats poppie, what dpo are you hun? :flower:

Thanks, fxd for you :happydance:

I have no idea when i ovulated, didnt temp or use OPK's, but I am 6 days late according to last months 34 day cycle, month before was 32 days and before that 26 days so, dont even know when i ovulated.

:dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

CucciCoo said:


> I got a very faint :bfp: yesterday evening. Tested again this morning and its no darker but defo still there.
> 
> Have also been spotting since 9dpo so still very wary.
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> Congrats poppie, what dpo are you hun? :flower:

Congrats girl on your :bfp: :dance:!

I'm soo happy for you! :happydance:

Good luck down the road girl! I'm gonna put you under our TTC #1 Dream Believers Graduates :dance:

Congrats!


----------



## rustyswife828

poppie said:


> Hi Rustywife and all....
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: got some of you lovely ladies....and loads of PMA for the ladies who are a tad late.
> 
> I have some exciting news but really really nervous about it.... I got my first ever faint BFP on the 28th..... I tested today again just to make sure and it was positive.
> 
> If anyone is offended by this post please delete it.
> 
> Loads of :dust: to all you ladies TTC and lets hope i have a sticky bean!
> 
> :cloud9:

Yay! :dance:!

Congrats on your :bfp:! Girl..We are not offended! That's why we're on here to reach that :bfp:! You finally made that dream become reality! :hugs:

So excited for you :dance:

I'm gonna put you under TTC #1 Dream Believer Graduates :dance::yipee:

Congrats hun..:hugs: Keep us updated though!


----------



## CucciCoo

rustyswife828 said:


> CucciCoo said:
> 
> 
> I got a very faint :bfp: yesterday evening. Tested again this morning and its no darker but defo still there.
> 
> Have also been spotting since 9dpo so still very wary.
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> Congrats poppie, what dpo are you hun? :flower:
> 
> Congrats girl on your :bfp: :dance:!
> 
> I'm soo happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck down the road girl! I'm gonna put you under our TTC #1 Dream Believers Graduates :dance:
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I'm going to stick around for a lil bit just incase if thats ok?


----------



## calypso

Congrats to the BFPs! Hope the rest join you soon!:happydance:

Side question, would any of us get offended on a BFP announcement in this thread? I get that on the TTC forum in general is not a great idea, but we joined here to support each other towards the BFP.
I see it as another update, but I just would like to see what others think so maybe new BFP can announce without apologizing, or maybe new ones can announce under a spoiler tag.


----------



## sequeena

It's ok to announce :bfp:s on here... I was the first to do it (though sadly am not pregnant anymore). It gives hope to the other girls :flower:


----------



## Mrs LB

I agree it gives us hope.:happydance:

Just to update rustyswife am having my lap & dye next week so fxd that all goes well, will keep you posted- have to have a week off work :shy: so hope am not going to be in too much pain:shrug:

Well lots of :dust: to us all, glad to hear you've got the :sex: back on track!
:hugs:


----------



## SweetJennie

Still no AF or BFP for me... I am retesting tomorrow but i am 2 days late for AF now. I just think my cycle is messed up. Lacking in the PMA right now. :/


----------



## CheriRose

Well ladies I am gonna be NTNP for a few months.. My DH has a few medical conditions he needs to over come.. And also I need to loose a LOT of weight to feel comfortable.. So I will be in from time to time.. But I wanted to say GOOD LUCK.!! HOPE YOU ALL GET YOUR SOON.!!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## llampie

AF finally arrived on thursday for me so I am on to cycle #5. Good luck to everyone still working on catching that egg!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Still no AF or BFP for me. One week late. I have never had a period on my own though, so I'm not really surprised...but I was so sure I ovulated so I am pretty disappointed that I haven't had a BFP or AF to prove that. I'm gonna call the doc's office Monday. Hopefully they will have more insight on what to do.
Congrats to the girls who have gotten BFPs.
I think it's really weird for ppl to get offended by others' BFPs...how does that make any sense? We should all get so much hope from others' success!!

Keep up the PMA ladies and lots of luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi ladies! Also ttc #1 for me, #2 for OH. October will be the first proper month trying. Last month I was NTNP ... Although OH was not aware of that ;). Yes, I know that's really naughty but last week HE brought the subject up last week. I just about died of shock! To be honest I'd prefer it if he could be the one to have babies, but my mum told me how it works and apparently it's gotta be me lol. He'd like us to try now, I'm currently on cd3 of 31, would love october to be a success for us. He's trying to quit the cigs and not drink so much to be in tip-top condition, and I'm taking my colic acid and omega 3 sanatogen supplements. Good luck to everyone else here, hope october is full of sex and BFPs for us all!


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry edit to say we are both 28 yrs old


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi All! I know it's been a while since I posted. We've been NTNP this month. AF is due on the 9th. Everything tastes weird, like metallic, but I could be imagining it. I'm bloated and all I want to do is sleep. fx'd the relaxed approach worked this month!


----------



## faeriewishes

Hi ladies.

I've been TTC now since April last year and had my first Hospital appointment last Tuesday and told I may have PCOS. I have got to go back for a scan and DBF has got his SA this Friday so at least I will get some answers. You can help but hope and wish each month that you will be pregnant but I know stressing isn't helping but I just can't help it as I want it soooooo much.

Good luck and Faerie baby dust to you all 

:dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

hey girls :hi:

I will be getting on :comp: when I get back from walking...Not feeling too good today! Had a earache yesterday and today it's clogged up and hurting worse... UGH :nope:

Probably gonna walk for an hour or so at our local ballpark then I'll be coming back to update :comp:

Love ya'll! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

https://img.xcitefun.net/users/2009/07/103472,xcitefun-77011-xcitefun-congrats.gif

to Poppie and CucciCoo

H&H all the way ladies!!! I am so excited for your announcements.:happydance:


----------



## CucciCoo

Thank you so much :flower: 

Lots of :dust: for you and hope to see your :bfp: very soon!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Congrats on your BFP ladies!!! 

I've had the worst AF ever this cycle. I started Spotting on September 24th and I'm still bleeding. On Friday the cramps were so painful that I almost fainted and felt really sick. I thought there was something seriously wrong with me and broke down in the doctor surgery. 

I'm not going to take anything except for pregnacare conception this cycle. See how it goes! 

Love & :dust:


----------



## Coco14

Congrats Cuccicoo and Poppie. If you cant't share the great news with bnb pals, then who can you!!

FX Ozzieshunni and born2beamommy, update us!

Thermometer battery died and haven't been able to replace :/


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, just popping in. Hope all is well with everyone. :)

I have to go for an ultrasound tomorrow...I have been bleeding for 27 days, though it was light/spotting up until a couple of days ago when it became full-fledged AF. My doctor wants to check my uterine lining. I'm crossing my fingers that she tells me it's ok to go ahead and start my Clomid.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## AubrieC

good morning girls! AF finally came this morning!! Normally I would not be excited about this, but I'm starting my first round of clomid now on Wednesday!! woohooo!!


----------



## Stash777

AF finally arrived Oct 3! Sounds funny that I'm excited, but it was a month late and I was not pregnant, so now we get to start on our next cycle!! Had blood work yesterday and I go back in on the 25th for more bloods. Then we go from there..maybe go on clomid from what my dr suggested. Hopefully I won't need it and this will be the cycle we catch the eggie!! :dust: and xxxx for everyone


----------



## Coco14

Good news Aubrie, that may be me soon!


----------



## Jurney

Mrs LB said:


> I agree it gives us hope.:happydance:
> 
> Just to update rustyswife am having my lap & dye next week so fxd that all goes well, will keep you posted- have to have a week off work :shy: so hope am not going to be in too much pain:shrug:
> 
> Well lots of :dust: to us all, glad to hear you've got the :sex: back on track!
> :hugs:

Hey Mrs LB 

What do you mean by lap & dye? What exactly is it and how is it done? I'm getting my fallopian tubes checked by having a dye put in to see if there are any blockages. Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## DaretoDream

hi guys just got back from vaycay :) hope all is well


----------



## StarlitHome

I have weird stabby-sort-of pains in my lower right side today, and Fertility Friend predicted ovulation today so... uhm... what's that word? 
Mittles-something?

It's probably a good sign, right? I was afraid I wouldn't ov this cycle because it's my first off BCP...


----------



## calypso

CD 28 of 28 day cycle.
AF should be here tomorrow. I have had one or two 29/30 day cycles over the past couple of years. Not testing. I am not feeling it this month.


----------



## ChloeBaybee

*Baby dust to you all

Our time will come - it has to!

xxx*


----------



## StarlitHome

mittelschmerz! :haha: Anyway, I have it. And I remember having it pre-BCP too! Yay!

gotta catch that egg... :dust: for everyone!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## Swepakepa3

I'm TTC my #1 (not sure what you need to know from me) AF is due 10/18/10....no miscarriages. TTC 16 months.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Just thought I'd update.

Cycle one clomid (50mg) was a BFN...Obviously didn't ovulate despite a postive OPK and all the symptoms because I didn't get a period and am currently doing a week of BCP to start a period and then start Round 2 of Clomid (100mg)....wish me luck. I'm very hopeful that the increased dosage will be the key to my success =)

Best of luck ladies


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, AF is due tomorrow and no signs! I did have a bit of a :wine: bender last night :rofl: and kinda passed out :blush: A friend of mine was back visiting from his basic training and we had a small dinner party with monopoly! :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

Lots of luck to you Born2be...

Good that you had fun though Ozzieshunni! FX for you...

Have a good day all.


----------



## StarlitHome

crossing my fingers that we caught the egg - been having ov pains all day, EWCM... DTD tonight, spent 30 minutes with my hips raised afterwards! 
Probably will DTD again tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, I did the hips in the air bit before :lol:


----------



## babydust1

ive been TTC for 4 years for #1 ive just had Ovarian Drilling in august to help me ovulate, which has worked, i ovulated for my 1st time this month in 4 years!! wohhoooo, im now 8dpo and waiting on my af to come so i can start clomid,

Never Consider The Possibility Of Failure As Long As You Persist, You Will Be Successful.


----------



## calypso

All I can say is AF is really punctual. Lol. Came a few hours after I last posted. Disappointed but not too sad. Welcome cycle 2. I will change my sig tomorrow when I can log onto the computer and not my phone.


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> lol, I did the hips in the air bit before :lol:

:haha: Yeah... it can't hurt!

fx'd for me and everyone... :dust:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

AF is due today. I cannot bring myself to test because I know it will be negative :-( We just have to wait until December then OH can get tested. :cry:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> AF is due today. I cannot bring myself to test because I know it will be negative :-( We just have to wait until December then OH can get tested. :cry:

Hun i'm so sorry- but don't give up ok? Try to stay positive, even though it's hard.:hugs:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Bunnigrl3 said:


> I got my :bfp: :happydance: I will be doing a blood test monday(hopefully) to make sure!!

YAY!!! Congrats girl =):happydance:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## azuak

congarts bunny girl:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## StarlitHome

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Just so ya know, I got my blood test done today and now we just have to wait it out... :/ So scared!!

:hugs: and lots of sticky :baby: :dust:!!!!

I'm trying not to think about the fact that I'm 2 dpo today and we DTD on ov day. :haha:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Well I am really hoping and praying for you that it is your BFP!! We're here for support either way!! Lots of luck to you =)


----------



## StarlitHome

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Well I am really hoping and praying for you that it is your BFP!! We're here for support either way!! Lots of luck to you =)

You know I am too, Bunnigrl!! :flower:

On another note... Am I alone in being starving after :sex: ?? (please say no...)


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey there lovely ladies. 

Been absent from this thread for a few days. Looks like my horrifically painful AF was an early M/C. 
After AF had finished I felt a bit weird and decided to take a PG Test and it came up with a faint positive. But yesterday it was a BFN :( 
Feel really sad and down but I know I need to keep up the PMA and think to the future!! 

GL Bunnigrl3!! Hope it's a BFP for you!!! 

Love & :dust:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Coco14

Sorry bunnigrl, I know what it's like when you get your hopes up, it's really tough. Here's hoping for you...

Aww Beth I hope you are alright. :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all, hope I can still join this group even though I'm 80 pages behind everybody else :)

DH and I have been TTC baby no.1. This is our fourth cycle trying. We were so naive and thought it would happen right away! Anyway, I started charting BBT on cycle #3. Taking prenatal vits at the moment, took Fertile CM the first half of this cycle to get me some EWCM, and now using some over-the-counter progesterone cream and Vitamin B6 supplemenets (I worry I might have inadquate prog due to 10-12 day luteal phase and low post-ov temps. I am 6 DPO, and AF darn her!) is due oct 18/19th.

So that's me! Hope to hear from you all, and wish you good luck and sticky BFPs! :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi Lady :)

Rustyswife are you still there?!


----------



## rustyswife828

Coco14 said:


> Hi Lady :)
> 
> Rustyswife are you still there?!

Hey! :hi:

:haha: Yup..Still here!!!!

Just don't have much time to get on here like I used to since my OH is injured and off of work! :shrug:

But I'm trying to get on here without my OH thinking I spend too much time on the :comp: :haha:

I will be updating all updated info...Just gimme some time tonight.. :haha:

My OH is watching TV :ignore: I get to do some work now :dohh:

Still love ya wonderful ladies! I hope ya'll all have gotten good news since I've been away :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi all, hope I can still join this group even though I'm 80 pages behind everybody else :)
> 
> DH and I have been TTC baby no.1. This is our fourth cycle trying. We were so naive and thought it would happen right away! Anyway, I started charting BBT on cycle #3. Taking prenatal vits at the moment, took Fertile CM the first half of this cycle to get me some EWCM, and now using some over-the-counter progesterone cream and Vitamin B6 supplemenets (I worry I might have inadquate prog due to 10-12 day luteal phase and low post-ov temps. I am 6 DPO, and AF darn her!) is due oct 18/19th.
> 
> So that's me! Hope to hear from you all, and wish you good luck and sticky BFPs! :)

Hi ladybeautiful :hi:

And welcome :hugs:

I will add you to the member page and your info! :happydance:

Good luck on getting that :bfp: girl!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls!!

Can ya'll please update me everything that has changed.... :shrug:

There is too much updated info that I can't keep in touch of because I haven't been on the :comp: for awhile because my OH is out of work :dohh::dohh:.. Been driving him around everywhere... :haha: 
 
Soo pretty please just update me with everything :hugs:

I would greatly appreciate it!! :thumbup:

All the new members...Please let me know if you are not on the member page so that I can add ya!

I'm trying everything possible to make sure everybody is accurate :thumbup:

Thanks girlies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Bunnigrl3 said:


> I got my blood work back.. and its a :bfn: I more upset for thinking I was, theres still a chance we could be, because we were still trying this month. So now we are 3dpo, so we are back to trying! :D

I'm sooo sorry girl :hugs:

There's always a 2nd chance of getting that :bfp:!

We are all here for you!! :hugs:

Hope you can get a sticky :bfp: this cycle!!

Good luck girl :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

Beth_welshy said:


> Hey there lovely ladies.
> 
> Been absent from this thread for a few days. Looks like my horrifically painful AF was an early M/C.
> After AF had finished I felt a bit weird and decided to take a PG Test and it came up with a faint positive. But yesterday it was a BFN :(
> Feel really sad and down but I know I need to keep up the PMA and think to the future!!
> 
> GL Bunnigrl3!! Hope it's a BFP for you!!!
> 
> Love & :dust:

Sorry that horrible :witch: was actually a MC! :hugs::hugs:

I had that 2 years back..I was only 3 weeks preggo! 

Keep that PMA and I hope you get a sticky :bfp: soon girl!

It's nice to hear from ya!


----------



## rustyswife828

Ozzieshunni said:


> AF is due today. I cannot bring myself to test because I know it will be negative :-( We just have to wait until December then OH can get tested. :cry:

Hey girl! 

Did that :witch: come visit?

I hope she didn't! :trouble:


----------



## rustyswife828

babydust1 said:


> ive been TTC for 4 years for #1 ive just had Ovarian Drilling in august to help me ovulate, which has worked, i ovulated for my 1st time this month in 4 years!! wohhoooo, im now 8dpo and waiting on my af to come so i can start clomid,
> 
> Never Consider The Possibility Of Failure As Long As You Persist, You Will Be Successful.

Hey girl! :hi:

I added you to the member page! 

Sorry it took me soo long :haha:

Just keep me updated if anything changes!

Good luck down the road to achieve that :bfp:!


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm 3 dpo today (cycle 1 for #1, I'm on the member page already), trying not to symptom spot too much but it's hard! :haha:
AF is expected on October 21 - if she doesn't show I'll be testing when she's _very_ late - like the 31st.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Rusty, it's good to have u back! 
I have no idea what CD I am so I'm just going from the date I bled which makes me CD 14. I'm doing OPKs again this month so I'm hoping I get a positive over the next couple of days.
Love & :dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

rustyswife828 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today. I cannot bring myself to test because I know it will be negative :-( We just have to wait until December then OH can get tested. :cry:
> 
> Hey girl!
> 
> Did that :witch: come visit?
> 
> I hope she didn't! :trouble:Click to expand...

Nope! No :witch: yet. She's now two days late. I hope this is not another cycle where I'm late by a week and BAM she comes! :-(


----------



## DaretoDream

Still working on that O. Taking freaking forever. it's driving me crazy!


----------



## bekib10

Hi All,

I'm a little late joining in this thread it seems, but I think it's the place for me as I have been dreaming of seeing a BFP for almost 1 year now (I'm on cycle 13 post BCP)! I'm currently 5 dpo, which is the part of my cycle where I begin to go crazy over every little 'symptom' as I try to 'listen out' for implantation :blush:

I currently have weekly acupuncture which I think has settled down the pre-ovulation part of my cycle, but my LP is usually only 10-11 days (and spotting starts usually about day 8, which I of course convince myself is implantation spotting every cycle!). I am taking vit B complex and vit b6 and I'm also taking some chinese herbs. I think we're going to give it a couple more cycles before heading down the docs to get checked out (though I think I will need to drag my DH kicking and screaming as he hates the docs).

:dust: to all and I really hope to see some :bfp: for you TTC #1 dreamers very soon!!


----------



## Coco14

rustyswife828 said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lady :)
> 
> Rustyswife are you still there?!
> 
> Hey! :hi:
> 
> :haha: Yup..Still here!!!!
> 
> Just don't have much time to get on here like I used to since my OH is injured and off of work! :shrug:
> 
> But I'm trying to get on here without my OH thinking I spend too much time on the :comp: :haha:
> 
> I will be updating all updated info...Just gimme some time tonight.. :haha:
> 
> My OH is watching TV :ignore: I get to do some work now :dohh:
> 
> Still love ya wonderful ladies! I hope ya'll all have gotten good news since I've been away :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah my boyf is starting to complain about me being on here too often! It used to be me moaning at him playing playstation too much!!
Well I hope you are OK. I am waiting as usual! x


----------



## Coco14

Hi Bekib, good luck this cycle :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Wooo hooo! i just o'd! :dance:


----------



## Coco14

DaretoDream said:


> Wooo hooo! i just o'd! :dance:

Yey! :wohoo:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## we can't wait

Wow! Can I please join? My OH and I have been TTC our first for over two years. :cry:

I am currently on CD26. I should be about 10 DPO. We're hoping for a boy-- but I'd be happy with either one :D My birthday is November 26th. We have never been pregnant-- no miscarriages or chemicals or anything. Expecting :af: probably around the 14th. 

FINGERS CROSSED BIG TIME!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

3 days late for AF.....sore lower back and hips. I feel like AF is on her way though. We'll see.


----------



## Regalpeas

I would like the join the list. We are on our 3 cycle ttc #1. Staying positive despite some challenges. 

Babywishes to everyone!!! :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi WeCan'tWait and Regalpeas, good luck :)

Fxed Ozzi, keep us updated.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OUCH OUCH OUCH :-( My hips hurt :-(


----------



## evan26

Hi, I'm Evan! My husband and I are on cycle #5, TTC #1. I'm 4dpo, taking prenatals as well as calcium and baby asprin.


----------



## Coco14

Ozzieshunni said:


> OUCH OUCH OUCH :-( My hips hurt :-(

Oh no. Do you usually get that with AF?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Coco14 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> OUCH OUCH OUCH :-( My hips hurt :-(
> 
> Oh no. Do you usually get that with AF?Click to expand...

Not this bad. And OH says my breasts are firmer :blush:


----------



## StarlitHome

My dH has been saying my boobs look bigger for 3-4 days now...

5dpo today, still having a stretchy-fluttery feeling in my lower abdomen, now joined by a nervous feeling higher up. And I slept from 1am to 11:30am last night! 

:shrug:

Off to pop my prenatal...


----------



## lynne29

I'd like to join, too! We're only in the first month of TTC#1. After being together for 6 years and married for 2, we felt it was time to start enlarging our family :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning update: No :witch:! :happydance: but I feel like she's going to come any second so I'm wearing a pad today. Hips still hurting, feel like throwing up, but can't. Can't eat. Dead tired. Still haven't taken another test.


----------



## Beth_welshy

When were you planning on testing Ozzie and how late is AF? 
FX she stays away and u get you BFP. 

Love & :dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

Ow ow ow my boobs hurt! :happydance:

Not so happy about being tired all day, but if it brings me a :bfp: at the end of the month... :haha:


----------



## _pinky_

Hi all, can I join in on the fun? :) My name is Amy!

First month TTC, just got my period this morning (Oct 11th) :( . I am irregular but have 30 day cycles more often than not. I have a bicornuate uterus, and I miscarried in May 2009 at 6 weeks.

I hope I can join in on the fun! :) :)


----------



## bekib10

Ozzieshunni said:


> Morning update: No :witch:! :happydance: but I feel like she's going to come any second so I'm wearing a pad today. Hips still hurting, feel like throwing up, but can't. Can't eat. Dead tired. Still haven't taken another test.

Ozzieshunni - you are such a strong woman, how have you not tested yet? :thumbup: I'm a POAS obsessive and am struggling to hold off until at least 10 dpo (I'm currently on 7 dpo). :blush: Babydust to you! :dust:

AFM - I have the usual pre-AF symptoms, my bbs are sore! I have a 10-11 day LP and 10 dpo will be on Friday so I think I'll POAS then if I haven't started spotting (which usually starts for me about 8-9 dpo).

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Stickyplum

I am trying to have number 1. Today is my ovulation day. been TTC for 4 mths.

No Pregnancies yet nothing preventing me as far as i know.

Birthday: December 9th

Thank you xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all! I'm really holding off. I tested on the day AF was due and got a :bfn: but I'm now 4 days late. I have one cheapie left. I'll test once I'm a full week late. That means waiting until Friday!


----------



## bekib10

Ozzieshunni said:


> Thanks all! I'm really holding off. I tested on the day AF was due and got a :bfn: but I'm now 4 days late. I have one cheapie left. I'll test once I'm a full week late. That means waiting until Friday!

Well GL for Friday ozziehunni, I have my FX for you! Please let us know how you get on!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Welcome newbies

GL for Friday Ozziehunni! Good on ya for holding off from testing. You have a lot of willpower! 

Love & :dust:


----------



## Jurney

AF got me on 7th Oct : ( next AF due on 7th Nov. On CD 6 today.


----------



## DaretoDream

Still waiting for FF to confirm O.


----------



## Coco14

lynne29 said:


> I'd like to join, too! We're only in the first month of TTC#1. After being together for 6 years and married for 2, we felt it was time to start enlarging our family :)

Hi:wave:


----------



## Coco14

Hi Stickyplum and Amy :)

Oh my Ozzi and Starlit!! Could it be...! FXED!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Coco14 said:


> Oh my Ozzi and Starlit!! Could it be...! FXED!!

we'll see! 

Sore boobs, visible Montgomery tubercles (I know I've never had them before), a bit of cramping today, stretchy-pulling feeling in lower abdomen, and a nervous feeling in my tummy...

yup, we'll see. :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Starlit, I hope it's it for you, but if it's not, try not to be too disappointed. I used to get those kinds of symptoms. My doc told me everyone has tubercles. :hugs: I'm not trying to be a downer, I just want you not to be let down if it's not :flower: There's lots of time for you and your OH


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> Starlit, I hope it's it for you, but if it's not, try not to be too disappointed. I used to get those kinds of symptoms. My doc told me everyone has tubercles. :hugs: I'm not trying to be a downer, I just want you not to be let down if it's not :flower: There's lots of time for you and your OH

I know - I'm using this cycle as a learning experience. Writing everything down, etc.
This _is_ my first cycle since October 2009 without birth control, so who _knows_ what my body is doing.
I'm just glad I got ov pains and signs because I was afraid I wouldn't ov at all this cycle!! 
Everything else, might just be my body. We'll see! :flower:


----------



## Coco14

My boyf just got his :spermy: test results and all is OK!! I'm so relieved :)


----------



## Beth_welshy

Woohoo for your boyf's spermies Coco!!!! 

I'm CD 17 still waiting for my positive OPK

Love & :dust:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm on cycle #6 and just beginning the 2ww. I feel like I'm meant to be a mummy- I just hope the stork remembers where I live! Trying not to obsess about it too much but I'm constantly daydreaming about what it would be like to see a :bfp: and what I'd look like with a pregnant tum!
Good luck and baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Eliza_V

TTC #1 over here!! xxx


----------



## Coco14

Waitin4astork, I am exactly the same!

Hi Vixiepoo :)


----------



## StarlitHome

Having a slow morning/afternoon. Thankfully don't have anything that _needs_ doing till later! 

:dust: to everyone and fingers crossed!


----------



## DaretoDream

Just entered the 2ww. 3 dpo here :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Coco- I feel a little less crazy now :haha:


----------



## _pinky_

DaretoDream said:


> Just entered the 2ww. 3 dpo here :)

I hope you get that :bfp:!!! :happydance:

I have an odd question :blush:
Do I have to do anything special to become a member? hehe. Like do I have to e-mail OP with my stats or anything? :blush:

I know I sound silly, but I'm just real excited to be TTC :happydance:


----------



## Eliza_V

Hey Coco :happydance:

DaretoDream and Waiting4astork, lots of baby dust for your 2ww!! I feel the same too; I know I haven't been TTC long but I've been maternal from such a young age, and I really hope it happens soon! It's so exciting just to say we're TTC! xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Loads of baby dust to you too Vixie :dust:

It's weird to say that you're ttc when you decide to do it, isn't it?! SO exciting! Goodness only knows how excited I'll be when I finally get a :bfp: lol.


----------



## Eliza_V

Same! Here's to hoping and trying! xx


----------



## princess_1991

hii, ive been TTC for a year nd half, not really getting anywhere fast, im dying to be a mommy and really am hoping for a :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Eliza_V

Aw princess.. Hope it happens for you soon! :babydust: xxx


----------



## Eliza_V

* :dust: (I know what I meant! Lol)


----------



## StarlitHome

hehe :flower:

Almost bedtime for me... My back hurts, my head aches a bit, I've had nausea off and on today, and my BBs are tender :wacko: We'll see!

:af: :af: :af:​


----------



## Eliza_V

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DaretoDream

My whole body feels achy today. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

6 days late. Almost a full week! Still getting cramps and hot flashes! What's up with that? lol!


----------



## we can't wait

Hey ladies. How are you all doing today? Any new/exciting news?
Either tonight or tomorrow my :af: is due to arrive. Boooo. I'm really hoping that it stays away! To be honest, though, I'm really not feeling to optimistic about it. I'm sure the mean little witch will show up as scheduled. 
Hope you are all having a fab day :flower:
xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

Woke up with a headache and sore back :nope: 
Also a bit :sick:


----------



## Coco14

we can't wait said:


> Hey ladies. How are you all doing today? Any new/exciting news?
> Either tonight or tomorrow my :af: is due to arrive. Boooo. I'm really hoping that it stays away! To be honest, though, I'm really not feeling to optimistic about it. I'm sure the mean little witch will show up as scheduled.
> Hope you are all having a fab day :flower:
> xxx

Nothing to report, unfortunately!
Darn AF!! At least you're not getting your hopes up! x


----------



## StarlitHome

So I thought eating something would make the :sick: go away but apparently not... 
:sick: 
Not quite at the throwing-up stage but eurgh...


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Bunnigrl3 said:


> o0o... I hope you feel better Star!!... or if your preggerz then I hope you morning sickness calms down!

Thanks hon. Just updated my journal about the :sick: fun times. Very strange.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Still no AF! OH and I :sex: this morning and that usually brings it on, but nothing :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

Ozzieshunni said:


> Still no AF! OH and I :sex: this morning and that usually brings it on, but nothing :happydance:

Exciting!! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: ! Took a test and then ran down to the docs and requested a test, but urine was too diluted and they classed it as a :bfn: but the line is there on the test!
 



Attached Files:







PA150651.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Beth_welshy

I see the line Ozzie. A massive congratulations to you!!
Have a happy and heathy 9months

xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls! :hi:

My doctor's appointment went very well although it was very very PAINFUL!

They had to inject blue dye in my tubes and do a catheter on me too at the sametime! Talk about pain!

Anyway, my tubes were thread-like and there was a little blockage but now it's all clear now! Doctor said we should be ready to get preggo along with Clomid :)

My OH is having knee surgery on Oct 26 and keeping him overnight too...So we may not get a :bfp: here in the next few month... :cry: but I can wait that long...I guess?

Congrats to Ozzie! Good luck down the road for 9 months :yipee:! Hope it's a sticky one! :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thank you ladies for all the support. Through all the bad times and now the good times. I'm proof! It happens when you feel like all hope is lost. :hugs: I'm gonna stick around :blush: First trimester looks scary.


----------



## Coco14

Ozzieshunni said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: ! Took a test and then ran down to the docs and requested a test, but urine was too diluted and they classed it as a :bfn: but the line is there on the test!

OH MY GOODNESS!! I actually gasped when I saw this! Awesome news :happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

we can't wait said:


> Hey ladies. How are you all doing today? Any new/exciting news?
> Either tonight or tomorrow my :af: is due to arrive. Boooo. I'm really hoping that it stays away! To be honest, though, I'm really not feeling to optimistic about it. I'm sure the mean little witch will show up as scheduled.
> Hope you are all having a fab day :flower:
> xxx

Hi girl! :hi:

I added you to our member page :yipee:

Hope that :witch: doesn't come visit you! Hope you get that :bfp: soon!

Keep us updated! :dance:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey ladies :hi:

I got most of everything updated...If I didn't update your info on our member page..let me know on here :dohh:

I've gotten an interview today @ 5...So I'm gonna have to get off the :comp: and start getting ready for it!

My OH is on disability right now so I'm gonna have to step in and find a job fast!:shrug:

I will be back on :comp: to update some more!

For all you newest members... :hi: and welcome!

Any updates you have..please post on here and I will update your info on our member page (it's the very first page of this thread :))

Bye girls and wish me luck!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Coco14

rustyswife828 said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> I got most of everything updated...if i didn't update your info on our member page..let me know on here :dohh:
> 
> I've gotten an interview today @ 5...so i'm gonna have to get off the :comp: And start getting ready for it!
> 
> My oh is on disability right now so i'm gonna have to step in and find a job fast!:shrug:
> 
> I will be back on :comp: To update some more!
> 
> For all you newest members... :hi: And welcome!
> 
> Any updates you have..please post on here and i will update your info on our member page (it's the very first page of this thread :))
> 
> bye girls and wish me luck!:thumbup::thumbup:

good luck!


----------



## sequeena

Hi hun you're going to have to take me off the :bfp: list I had a chemical a few weeks back. I'm back in the 2ww now, not sure what dpo I am.


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> Thank you ladies for all the support. Through all the bad times and now the good times. I'm proof! It happens when you feel like all hope is lost. :hugs: I'm gonna stick around :blush: First trimester looks scary.

Yay Ozzie!!! :happydance: :dust:

As far as I go...
I'm 9dpo today in my first 2ww, and I've been queasy on and off starting (really badly :sick:) yesterday. My back is sore, my boobs are sore, and lately my hands have been falling asleep. I know that sounds weird and I wouldn't link it with symptom spotting except that I was telling my momma about it this morning and she said she always had that when she was pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

Coco14 said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> I got most of everything updated...if i didn't update your info on our member page..let me know on here :dohh:
> 
> I've gotten an interview today @ 5...so i'm gonna have to get off the :comp: And start getting ready for it!
> 
> My oh is on disability right now so i'm gonna have to step in and find a job fast!:shrug:
> 
> I will be back on :comp: To update some more!
> 
> For all you newest members... :hi: And welcome!
> 
> Any updates you have..please post on here and i will update your info on our member page (it's the very first page of this thread :))
> 
> bye girls and wish me luck!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks! It went really well! The interview was so short because he told me he felt really confident in my just by looking at my resume! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## rustyswife828

sequeena said:


> Hi hun you're going to have to take me off the :bfp: list I had a chemical a few weeks back. I'm back in the 2ww now, not sure what dpo I am.

Aww! 

I'm sorry hun :hugs:

Last time I saw your update you had that :bfp:!

I will surely take you off the list though :hugs:

Let's hope to a new sticky :bfp:! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

StarlitHome said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the support. Through all the bad times and now the good times. I'm proof! It happens when you feel like all hope is lost. :hugs: I'm gonna stick around :blush: First trimester looks scary.
> 
> Yay Ozzie!!! :happydance: :dust:
> 
> As far as I go...
> I'm 9dpo today in my first 2ww, and I've been queasy on and off starting (really badly :sick:) yesterday. My back is sore, my boobs are sore, and lately my hands have been falling asleep. I know that sounds weird and I wouldn't link it with symptom spotting except that I was telling my momma about it this morning and she said she always had that when she was pregnant! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi star!!! :hi:

I hope it's your turn girl :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

It sounds sooo promising :dance::yipee:!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Thanks Rustyswife! 
I'm trying not to get too excited just in case that mean :witch: shows up... But my fingers are crossed pretty tight!
:haha:


----------



## Mrs LB

:hi: rustyswife,
Pleeeeeeease can you update me - had my lap & dye on the 7th - tibes all checked and ready to go:happydance:
Got appointment with doc - thinking maybe clomid:shrug:
Am waiting for the :witch: so that we can make a start now my tubes have been cleared out - was not nice procedure :nope:, was in lots of pain:cry: but over it now and feeling all PMA :dance: and can't wait for the witch to get here (phrases you rarely hear!!!)
Anyway great to hear that things are moving along and let's hope we all get our :bfp: real soon :hugs:

ps - my :cake: is march 23rd :flower:


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi there, can I join in as well? 

My hubby and I have been TTC since December 2009. This is my third cycle with Femara, which the doc prescribed because my BBT and OPK suggest that I haven't been ovulating naturally. No luck so far on the fertillity meds, but I'm hoping this month works out! My parents are coming to visit us in December and I would LOVE to be able to tell them that they're going to be grandparents! 

Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## flyingduster

I wanna join in too, we're TTC #1 toooooo, and yes, I want it NOW! lol! Soooo many people I know are pregnant with their firsts, and then another pile of friends have just HAD their firsts. Why not meee tooooo??? *sigh*

I really should give it more than one round to obsess over it, I know. But I've been wanting it for so long that just cos we've only JUST officially started trying, doesn't mean I don't want it NOW. heh.

Good luck to all, I'm just waiting for AF to come along in the next day or two to get started on another round....! :D


----------



## DaretoDream

If i'm not really showing we're going to wait i think until christmas maybe to tell everyone the news. that's IF i have my bfp this cycle. I feel like i have it.


----------



## StarlitHome

DaretoDream said:


> If i'm not really showing we're going to wait i think until christmas maybe to tell everyone the news. that's IF i have my bfp this cycle. I feel like i have it.

That's our plan too, especially with dH's family (the side we live near...). I don't think I'll not be able to tell my mom, she's my best friend and we talk about everything!


----------



## DaretoDream

HA if i tell my mom she'll tell me to abort. I don't EVER want to tell her.


----------



## StarlitHome

DaretoDream said:


> HA if i tell my mom she'll tell me to abort. I don't EVER want to tell her.

:( That sucks. 
My mom and dad (and siblings) are super-excited at the prospect of me having a baby. And my parents had nine kids - not the aborting type. 

dH's parents I expect to be less than thrilled _at first_ when we announce that we're expecting, but they'll come around. And they're good Catholic folks, no abortion for them either!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

So next week is the week...at least I really hope it is. AF should show up after my BCPs I had to take and then I should be able to start Clomid round 2 =)
YAY!! This is THE month!! I can feel it


----------



## StarlitHome

Yay Born2BeAMommy!! fingers crossed for you!

eurgh... nausea... I actually had a nap when we got home from running errands but was woken up by, you guessed it, my hand being asleep >.<


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

nauseous!! that could be a good sign! fx-d for you =)

i really hope i get af this week and things get started up again....i feel like i've had to wait forever to get things going again!! but i've talked to a few gals who had no luck with 50mg of clomid like me and got their BFPs first month on 100mg =)
hopefully i can join them!!!! 

we can do this!! we will get those sticky BFPs soon =)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas all! Thought I would share early symptoms cause I know that helps a lot! :hugs:
Sore hips and sleepy. That's it. No nausea, no nothing! Starlit :hugs: I don't want you to be crushed like I was every time I got a :bfn: on a cycle! Keep up the PMA and know it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hiyas all! Thought I would share early symptoms cause I know that helps a lot! :hugs:
> Sore hips and sleepy. That's it. No nausea, no nothing! Starlit :hugs: I don't want you to be crushed like I was every time I got a :bfn: on a cycle! Keep up the PMA and know it will happen! :hugs:

Thanks hon, you're very sweet and I'm so happy for you! :hugs: 
If it happens this month I'll be shocked as while of course I'm hoping I'm hoping with a heaping helping of doubt :winkwink: After all it's only my first month off bcp and TTC! :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, my first month off BCP I thought I was pregnant too. :hugs: Funky hormone stuff. BUT saying that, I've seen women get pregnant their first cycle off BCP! fx'd it's a :bfp: for you! Saves the madness of multiple cycles! :haha:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Everyone :wave:

I would love to join this Thread also! Were all the same boat waiting for our 1st :baby: I really really hope and pray that we all get our :bfp: very soon! :happydance: I have been trying for 12 Cycles, 13th Is October and wow its been a long and crazy year! to top it off DH slipped 3 discs in his back few weeks ago, which means we have to wait a little longer before we can :sex: Im not complaining as we have come so far and its the Lords Will, But im patiently waiting for my gift to be a Ma ma :thumbup:

I have read most of the thread you all look so sweet and excited! :hugs:
Congrats Ozzi!! :wohoo: I love success stories!! a quick question hun was hot flushes one of your symptoms? and did it feel like your getting your :witch:?? Alot of women say they are 100% certain that their period will arrive than they get their BFP!! :happydance:

Im very excited to hang around here and see more Great Stories!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: to us all xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yes, hot flashes were one of my symptoms! I felt like my cheeks were burning all the time! And yes, I was certain AF was on her way cause I had cramps and everything. The one thing that was off was the achy hips, but I chalked this up to a new PMS symptom, lol! Silly me!


----------



## bekib10

Congratulations ozzieshunni! I just knew you were going to get your BFP with all the symptoms you were getting! :thumbup: :happydance:

As for me I'm pretty sure that I'm out. I am 12 dpo but my temperature plummeted below the coverline this morning and I have been spotting for the past 5 days, so AF is just round the corner :witch:

This was our 13th cycle TTC #1 and it was actually quite stressful. Lately I have been obsessing too much about TTC and it has caused tension between me and DH. We even argued about it this month because I wanted us to see a doctor to get checked out but he hates doctors and won't go. :cry: So we have decided to take a break from TTC until after xmas. So I am packing the thermometer and CBFM away. I will not be charting my cycle or trying to time :sex: and hopefully 2011 will be our year! So I wish the best of luck to all you lovely ladies and I hope you all get your BFPs soon! :dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, my first month off BCP I thought I was pregnant too. :hugs: Funky hormone stuff. BUT saying that, I've seen women get pregnant their first cycle off BCP! fx'd it's a :bfp: for you! Saves the madness of multiple cycles! :haha:

Yeah, last month was when I tossed the pill and after I stopped taking it I of course had all kinds of hormonal crazyness! :dohh:

But then I had a regular AF visit and everything else seemed normal until after Ov :thumbup: So we'll see! :shrug: 

:dust: for me and everyone!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

bekib10 said:


> Congratulations ozzieshunni! I just knew you were going to get your BFP with all the symptoms you were getting! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> As for me I'm pretty sure that I'm out. I am 12 dpo but my temperature plummeted below the coverline this morning and I have been spotting for the past 5 days, so AF is just round the corner :witch:
> 
> This was our 13th cycle TTC #1 and it was actually quite stressful. Lately I have been obsessing too much about TTC and it has caused tension between me and DH. We even argued about it this month because I wanted us to see a doctor to get checked out but he hates doctors and won't go. :cry: So we have decided to take a break from TTC until after xmas. So I am packing the thermometer and CBFM away. I will not be charting my cycle or trying to time :sex: and hopefully 2011 will be our year! So I wish the best of luck to all you lovely ladies and I hope you all get your BFPs soon! :dust:

im so sorry about the tension hun and hope that u have a relaxing break :) see u when ur back!!!


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning All :wave:

Thanks for sharing your symptoms Ozzi, Will definitely take a mental note :coffee: Make sure you take it easy Hun especially with that long travel to work xx

Bekib10- A huge hug to you Dear :hugs:, I noticed that I have been trying around the same length as you, also its been over 1 year (13 Cycles) ,And Yes its been very very tough and emotional even my DH tells me what happened to the wife I married? Im now an obsessed monster! :shrug: thats always at the verge of :cry:

I have been to the Drs they just say wait between 15-18months before I go back. I will go back Dec (15th Cycle) DH also refuses any tests and its frustrating! he doesnt even want to hear the word :baby: anymore.... I just try to carry on as usual but its like a secret that I cant even share with my DH, as its a fact it will end it an argument :nope:

I have 100s of OPK I dont use anymore and 3 tubes of Pre-Seed that again is just in sat in the Bathroom, every Fertility book out there, even my book that I have been charting in I didnt write anything down for 2 Months, It seriously takes over my life, I have spent so much ££ on every Fertility Goody out there yet still not even a possible :bfp:?? as :witch: gets me 1st Also im thinking a break is what me and DH probably need.. yet I know I will still be obsessed month after month. I just pray we get the :bfp: sooner rather than later :thumbup:

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for us all that 2011 HAS TO BE OUR YEAR! :happydance:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

To us all!! Good Luck xxxxxx


----------



## flyingduster

ugh, this is only our FIRST round of trying, and the :witch: is due yesterday or today. It's not showing any signs of rearing her head though so of COURSE I'm reading too much into it, despite trying not to!!! I'm 15DPO now, I got a BFN at 11DPO so decided to wait out for :witch: and go from there... Now i'm thinking I'll just have to test again tomorrow morning or I'll go NUTS all day at work trying to find symptoms in every lil twinge! I've had a few twinges of things, but nothing that couldn't just be normal PMS too, so who knows!!!

So, if no :witch: overnight, then I will test again in the morning... Oh, and now I'm feeling cramps! *goes to check* nope, still no witch, just a tiny bit of white CM and mild cramping. Ohhh, I sure I want a BFP, but at the same time I'm not expecting it so I'd be happy for the witch to arrive too so that I can carry on with another round already! Ugh!


----------



## rustyswife828

:wave: Hi girls!

Wow! My (*)(*) are SORE! Ouch!

I guess I'm ovulating and have already ovulated.. and guess what girls?

We :sex: yesterday at 2 am :dance:

:happydance::happydance:

Hope that :spermy: caught that egg or catches it! :dance:

So...How are you wonderful ladies doing?


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## rustyswife828

:wave: lynne29

I need to update your info on our member page :thumbup:

If you got a :bfp:..Would you want it to be a :pink::baby: or a :blue::baby: or either?

What is your b'day? You don't have to give me the year (if you don't want to :))

Keep me updated with your cycle days, ovulation info..test dates or any info about your cycles :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Good Luck Rustyswife828!
> 
> I've been great, I am waiting to test on the 21st! We are super excited and I have had no signs on the evil :witch: so YAY for that! So far my chart looks great to me, so hopefully it stays up! I can't wait to test! FX'd!!

Yay! :dance::yipee:

I'm FX'd for you girl!!

Hope it's a sticky one for you!! :thumbup::dance:!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Good Luck Rusty
Looks like you got your PMA back!!! :) YAY

Today is CD22 for me, Ive been doing OPKs since CD10 and was looking doubtful I would ever get a Positive this cycle but there it was today. YAY. 
Have not mentioned it to DH so I will be tempting him into bed tonight for :sex:
WOOHOO

Love & Sticky :dust:


----------



## flyingduster

*sigh*, still no :witch: AND a BFN this morning. UGH! I'm thinking I might have to start charting to try and see what on earth my body is doing... I KNOW if I worry about it, it's more likely to hold off the witch due to stress, but at this stage I'm looking FORWARD to her arriving so I can start on a new month!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

flyingduster said:


> *sigh*, still no :witch: AND a BFN this morning. UGH! I'm thinking I might have to start charting to try and see what on earth my body is doing... I KNOW if I worry about it, it's more likely to hold off the witch due to stress, but at this stage I'm looking FORWARD to her arriving so I can start on a new month!!!

Hi girl :wave:

Welcome to the group :hugs:

Sorry you're having a rough time! :dohh:

Maybe that darn :witch: will show her face or you get a :bfp:!

I hate waiting games :trouble: :haha:

Good luck girl and a bunch of :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

Beth_welshy said:


> Good Luck Rusty
> Looks like you got your PMA back!!! :) YAY
> 
> Today is CD22 for me, Ive been doing OPKs since CD10 and was looking doubtful I would ever get a Positive this cycle but there it was today. YAY.
> Have not mentioned it to DH so I will be tempting him into bed tonight for :sex:
> WOOHOO
> 
> Love & Sticky :dust:

Thanks girl! Yup! I'm pretty confident in this cycle :yipee:

Hope you get your OH to :sex:!! :haha:

Hope the :spermy: meets the egg girl! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Coco14

Good news Beth, Bunni and Rusty :) good to hear.

I hope Friday hurries up, excited for my gyn app!

Good night all, be it :sleep: or :sex: !


----------



## sianyld

hi ladies just updating you:

and very cautiously announcing my :bfp: which i had confirmed today by a blood test! YAY!! 

Good luck to every 1 here :dust: xxxx


----------



## we can't wait

sianyld said:


> hi ladies just updating you:
> 
> and very cautiously announcing my :bfp: which i had confirmed today by a blood test! YAY!!
> 
> Good luck to every 1 here :dust: xxxx

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
That's fab news! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Just an update for me: :af: was supposed to arrive this past Thursday. So it's about 4-5 days late. I am going to take a FRER in the morning. I'm really hoping this is it. :wacko:
xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

sianyld said:


> hi ladies just updating you:
> 
> and very cautiously announcing my :bfp: which i had confirmed today by a blood test! YAY!!
> 
> Good luck to every 1 here :dust: xxxx

congrats!!

As far as me - 12 dpo. Woke up with a sore back and my hands are falling asleep when I sleep, which means my sleep lately has not been so good. Having vivid dreams when I do sleep though. Slight nausea today same as the past few days, I expect it to cycle through slight to ignorable to bad and back. So far today my boobs aren't sore but that could change...

AF is due on Thursday and I won't be testing until she is _late_. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!

Got a question..

Me and my OH had :sex: yesterday and today my boobs are very very very EXTREMELY SORE and my nipples are swollen and huge!! :thumbup:

So can you feel sensitive and sore and swollen boobs a day after you conceive?

I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday or today?

Do you think I could be experience this because I'm ovulating?

This cycle I took clomid so I could be ovulating? 

I dunno? :shrug:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## rustyswife828

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Might be because your ovulating, your hormone are just going nuts, I'm sure! :)

Thanks girl...

I think I'm ovulating because I'm having ovulation pains and cramps..thinking Clomid is forcing my body to ovulate because I didn't ovulate before I started Clomid...Think this is a good thing!

We had :sex: on CD 13 and today is CD 14.. :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## rustyswife828

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Oh YAY!!! :happydance: I'm SO happy for you sweetie! Yea keep up the :sex: I've got my FX'd for you sweetie!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Yea I hope the :sex: on CD 13 is gonna get us preggo because my OH is having a hard time getting an erection...

So well see... :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## angelgirl86

Sorry I haven't updated in forever but I've spent less time on BnB lately due to college and family issues, however I do still want to be a part of the group if I may :). 

To update this is my 20th month TTC #1, been trying everything from preseed to maca to progesterone cream (which really works BTW, my LP went from 9/10 days to 12!). Hoping this cycle will be the one, FX'd. If not DH is already researching clinics to get a sperm analysis done just to make sure the little swimmers are working properly and are abundant in number. If all is well there then we might look into getting me tested as well. 

I also ordered a reading from Gail and she said she sees a :bfp: in Feb. 2011 (boy) and another in June 2012 (boy) so we'll see!:thumbup:

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## rustyswife828

angelgirl86 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated in forever but I've spent less time on BnB lately due to college and family issues, however I do still want to be a part of the group if I may :).
> 
> To update this is my 20th month TTC #1, been trying everything from preseed to maca to progesterone cream (which really works BTW, my LP went from 9/10 days to 12!). Hoping this cycle will be the one, FX'd. If not DH is already researching clinics to get a sperm analysis done just to make sure the little swimmers are working properly and are abundant in number. If all is well there then we might look into getting me tested as well.
> 
> I also ordered a reading from Gail and she said she sees a :bfp: in Feb. 2011 (boy) and another in June 2012 (boy) so we'll see!:thumbup:
> 
> How are you ladies doing??

Glad to have you back girl :hugs:

Hope all that stuff works to help you get your :bfp: :thumbup:

Good luck girl! I updated your info too :thumbup:

Best wishes and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

StarlitHome said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just updating you:
> 
> and very cautiously announcing my :bfp: which i had confirmed today by a blood test! YAY!!
> 
> Good luck to every 1 here :dust: xxxx
> 
> congrats!!
> 
> As far as me - 12 dpo. Woke up with a sore back and my hands are falling asleep when I sleep, which means my sleep lately has not been so good. Having vivid dreams when I do sleep though. Slight nausea today same as the past few days, I expect it to cycle through slight to ignorable to bad and back. So far today my boobs aren't sore but that could change...
> 
> AF is due on Thursday and I won't be testing until she is _late_.
> Fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

Good luck Star and a bunch of :dust: blowing your way!


----------



## rustyswife828

sianyld said:


> hi ladies just updating you:
> 
> and very cautiously announcing my :bfp: which i had confirmed today by a blood test! YAY!!
> 
> Good luck to every 1 here :dust: xxxx

Awww! Yay! :yipee::wohoo:

I'm sooo happy for you girl! :dance:

I put you under our TTC #1 Dream Believer Graduates :happydance:

That's awesome!

Congrats on the next 9 months :dance:

Come visit us now! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

we can't wait said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just updating you:
> 
> and very cautiously announcing my :bfp: which i had confirmed today by a blood test! YAY!!
> 
> Good luck to every 1 here :dust: xxxx
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> Thanks fab news! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Just an update for me: :af: was supposed to arrive this past Thursday. So it's about 4-5 days late. I am going to take a FRER in the morning. I'm really hoping this is it. :wacko:
> xxxClick to expand...

Good luck girl! I hope it's a sticky :bfp: for you!!

:dust: blowing your way! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Nayla82 said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> I would love to join this Thread also! Were all the same boat waiting for our 1st :baby: I really really hope and pray that we all get our :bfp: very soon! :happydance: I have been trying for 12 Cycles, 13th Is October and wow its been a long and crazy year! to top it off DH slipped 3 discs in his back few weeks ago, which means we have to wait a little longer before we can :sex: Im not complaining as we have come so far and its the Lords Will, But im patiently waiting for my gift to be a Ma ma :thumbup:
> 
> I have read most of the thread you all look so sweet and excited! :hugs:
> Congrats Ozzi!! :wohoo: I love success stories!! a quick question hun was hot flushes one of your symptoms? and did it feel like your getting your :witch:?? Alot of women say they are 100% certain that their period will arrive than they get their BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> Im very excited to hang around here and see more Great Stories!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all xx

Hi girl :wave:

Welcome to our group! :hugs::hugs:

I'll be updating your info daily...If not..That means my OH isn't crazy about me being on the :comp: all the darn time! :haha:

I'll be asking you some more info to put on our member page :thumbup:

Good luck girl and best wishes and lots of :dust: blowing your way!


----------



## rustyswife828

bekib10 said:


> Congratulations ozzieshunni! I just knew you were going to get your BFP with all the symptoms you were getting! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> As for me I'm pretty sure that I'm out. I am 12 dpo but my temperature plummeted below the coverline this morning and I have been spotting for the past 5 days, so AF is just round the corner :witch:
> 
> This was our 13th cycle TTC #1 and it was actually quite stressful. Lately I have been obsessing too much about TTC and it has caused tension between me and DH. We even argued about it this month because I wanted us to see a doctor to get checked out but he hates doctors and won't go. :cry: So we have decided to take a break from TTC until after xmas. So I am packing the thermometer and CBFM away. I will not be charting my cycle or trying to time :sex: and hopefully 2011 will be our year! So I wish the best of luck to all you lovely ladies and I hope you all get your BFPs soon! :dust:

Aww! :hugs:

Yes, TTC can be very stressful! If he wants a baby badly like you..he'll go to the doctor :hugs:

Mine couldn't wait for me to go to the doctor now every symptom I have, he thinks I'm preggo..LOL..Men!

Taking a break every now and then is good for the relationships..because it can cause tension and hurt feelings :hugs:

I hope you get what you deserve and hope that darn :witch: stays away from you! :dust:


----------



## we can't wait

rustyswife828 said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Just an update for me: :af: was supposed to arrive this past Thursday. So it's about 4-5 days late. I am going to take a FRER in the morning. I'm really hoping this is it. :wacko:
> xxx
> 
> Good luck girl! I hope it's a sticky :bfp: for you!!
> 
> :dust: blowing your way! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! :hugs:
FINGERS CROSSED!
xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Mrs LB said:


> :hi: rustyswife,
> Pleeeeeeease can you update me - had my lap & dye on the 7th - tibes all checked and ready to go:happydance:
> Got appointment with doc - thinking maybe clomid:shrug:
> Am waiting for the :witch: so that we can make a start now my tubes have been cleared out - was not nice procedure :nope:, was in lots of pain:cry: but over it now and feeling all PMA :dance: and can't wait for the witch to get here (phrases you rarely hear!!!)
> Anyway great to hear that things are moving along and let's hope we all get our :bfp: real soon :hugs:
> 
> ps - my :cake: is march 23rd :flower:

Your info has been updated :dance:

I had the tube procedure done and yeah it was very painful and had cramps all day that day!

Not a good feeling at all! :dohh::dohh:

My doctor said since I'm on clomid and my tubes are cleared then we should be preggo soon!

Glad everything is okay girl :hugs::hugs:

Best of wishes and :dust: blowing your way!


----------



## rustyswife828

Everyone is updated :dance:

Now time to decorate and find ways to make this group more exciting :happydance:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## rustyswife828

If anyone has any suggestions or ideas? Let me know!

:yipee::dance:


----------



## StarlitHome

rustyswife828 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> As far as me - 12 dpo. Woke up with a sore back and my hands are falling asleep when I sleep, which means my sleep lately has not been so good. Having vivid dreams when I do sleep though. Slight nausea today same as the past few days, I expect it to cycle through slight to ignorable to bad and back. So far today my boobs aren't sore but that could change...
> 
> AF is due on Thursday and I won't be testing until she is _late_.
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Good luck Star and a bunch of :dust: blowing your way!Click to expand...

Thanks darlin' :)

Nausea has stayed slight all day so far, just getting more noticeable when we were driving on a bumpy road :sick: Back has been sore though, and my hands are driving me up the wall with this falling asleep nonsense! 

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## rustyswife828

StarlitHome said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> As far as me - 12 dpo. Woke up with a sore back and my hands are falling asleep when I sleep, which means my sleep lately has not been so good. Having vivid dreams when I do sleep though. Slight nausea today same as the past few days, I expect it to cycle through slight to ignorable to bad and back. So far today my boobs aren't sore but that could change...
> 
> AF is due on Thursday and I won't be testing until she is _late_.
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Good luck Star and a bunch of :dust: blowing your way!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks darlin' :)
> 
> Nausea has stayed slight all day so far, just getting more noticeable when we were driving on a bumpy road :sick: Back has been sore though, and my hands are driving me up the wall with this falling asleep nonsense!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!Click to expand...

Sounds soo promising :yipee:

Have you tested yet???:shrug:


----------



## StarlitHome

rustyswife828 said:


> Sounds soo promising :yipee:
> 
> Have you tested yet???:shrug:

I've decided to not test till AF is *late*, like really late. Perhaps a week late. We shall see.

I just don't want to test early, get a :bfn:, be disappointed, then get AF and be even more disappointed :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: arrived this morning, 

on a break from ttc now until after christmas but will still be checking in on you to see who gets their :bfp:


----------



## bekib10

rustyswife828 said:


> bekib10 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ozzieshunni! I just knew you were going to get your BFP with all the symptoms you were getting! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> As for me I'm pretty sure that I'm out. I am 12 dpo but my temperature plummeted below the coverline this morning and I have been spotting for the past 5 days, so AF is just round the corner :witch:
> 
> This was our 13th cycle TTC #1 and it was actually quite stressful. Lately I have been obsessing too much about TTC and it has caused tension between me and DH. We even argued about it this month because I wanted us to see a doctor to get checked out but he hates doctors and won't go. :cry: So we have decided to take a break from TTC until after xmas. So I am packing the thermometer and CBFM away. I will not be charting my cycle or trying to time :sex: and hopefully 2011 will be our year! So I wish the best of luck to all you lovely ladies and I hope you all get your BFPs soon! :dust:
> 
> Aww! :hugs:
> 
> Yes, TTC can be very stressful! If he wants a baby badly like you..he'll go to the doctor :hugs:
> 
> Mine couldn't wait for me to go to the doctor now every symptom I have, he thinks I'm preggo..LOL..Men!
> 
> Taking a break every now and then is good for the relationships..because it can cause tension and hurt feelings :hugs:
> 
> I hope you get what you deserve and hope that darn :witch: stays away from you! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun! :witch: found me yesterday so here's to cycle #14! I am determined to have a complete break from TTC until the new year. I will give my thermometer to DH once he's back on tomorrow and I have cancelled my accupuncture appointments and put my CBFM away. I am determined to not check my cervix and my CM is rubbish anyway so I can't cheat with that :haha: I have decided I'm still going to continue to take my pre-conception vitamins and my B6 vitamins and because they can only help my cycle ready for TTC in the new year. I think I have to be careful though because I get ovulation pain so i'm going to know when I'm ovulating I think, so I mustn't let on to DH and will try not to think about it or I know I will obsess trying to time things.

If I get a spare moment and my DH isn't watching then I'll come back on here to check out how you ladies are getting on :flower:

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## we can't wait

*Ladies... I am cautiously announcing... but I got my first ever  this morning, after two years of trying. I am in shock. I cried when I saw it.

Thank you to everyone who has supported me! If it's ok, I would like to stay on the thread and still talk to everyone... I don't want to upset anyone.
xxx*


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm late to this thread, rustyswife had to remind me to update my info! :haha:

Got my BFP this cycle on CD 27/11 DPO! It was month 13 of TTC and my second month of Clomid (100 mg). :thumbup:


----------



## Nayla82

Congrats!! 'we cant wait' your an inspiration that within time miracles do happen!! :happydance: Well done Dear!!!! a happy and healthy Pregnancy!!

Lady of Rohan- Congrats also!! xx send the rest of us :dust: xx

Many are getting their :bfp: well done all!! :wohoo::wohoo:

Rustys wife- Hi Hun! b4 I start I really love this Thread!! and your Sigs are so colourful!! xx

You mentioned sore Boobs, usually i ovulate between days 10-12 and straight after till :witch: arrives my boobs are so so sore and tender like there full of bricks! :haha: The Min I get tender boobs I know Ovulation has come and gone! It looks like you covered your days! and :sex: at 2am!! Good for you! :happydance: I hope and pray :spermy: gets the Egg! x

Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW :dust: xx


----------



## DaretoDream

that's excellent hun! glad to hear it!!! 9dpo here and bfn.


----------



## pink80

we can't wait said:


> *Ladies... I am cautiously announcing... but I got my first ever  this morning, after two years of trying. I am in shock. I cried when I saw it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has supported me! If it's ok, I would like to stay on the thread and still talk to everyone... I don't want to upset anyone.
> xxx*

Congratulations - I've seen you on the boards, I'm so pleased for you - you really deserve it after waiting so long

H&H 9 Months.

xxx


----------



## flyingduster

17 DPO with no signs of either BFP or :witch:. UGH! My boobs are hurting heaps right now, but it's not an uncommon PMS symptom for me anyway, so perhaps :witch: is on her way? She's a bit blimmin late!!! Grr. 

Is it possible for a BFP to not show up until later on? I used the clear blue HPT yesterday and that gave me a BFN... Or is it just that the witch is running late this month? Ugh. I'm normally pretty regular too!

Ahh well, I guess the only thing is to wait... Either the witch will show her ugly head, or I'll test again perhaps next week. In the mean time I had *the* best sleep last night, with vivid but nice dreams, and I'm feeling energised this morning (apart from incredibly aching boobs!) and I shall just have to wait... *sigh*


----------



## Coco14

we can't wait said:


> *Ladies... I am cautiously announcing... but I got my first ever  this morning, after two years of trying. I am in shock. I cried when I saw it.*
> 
> *Thank you to everyone who has supported me! If it's ok, I would like to stay on the thread and still talk to everyone... I don't want to upset anyone.*
> *xxx*

YEY! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## Coco14

flyingduster said:


> 17 DPO with no signs of either BFP or :witch:. UGH! My boobs are hurting heaps right now, but it's not an uncommon PMS symptom for me anyway, so perhaps :witch: is on her way? She's a bit blimmin late!!! Grr.
> 
> Is it possible for a BFP to not show up until later on? I used the clear blue HPT yesterday and that gave me a BFN... Or is it just that the witch is running late this month? Ugh. I'm normally pretty regular too!
> 
> Ahh well, I guess the only thing is to wait... Either the witch will show her ugly head, or I'll test again perhaps next week. In the mean time I had *the* best sleep last night, with vivid but nice dreams, and I'm feeling energised this morning (apart from incredibly aching boobs!) and I shall just have to wait... *sigh*

Good luck! At least you got a good sleep :)


----------



## calypso

Congrats to those with BFPs!

Update: I have been gone since AF came this cycle. I have been super busy with different things. It looks like we are likely done TTC for the foreseeable future. I am likely getting an MRI of my back soon. I will keep checking in here, and who knows if we get a surprise. GL to everyone.


----------



## Oobies

Can I join? I got my FX'd that this is my months for bub #1 =)


----------



## rustyswife828

StarlitHome said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds soo promising :yipee:
> 
> Have you tested yet???:shrug:
> 
> I've decided to not test till AF is *late*, like really late. Perhaps a week late. We shall see.
> 
> I just don't want to test early, get a :bfn:, be disappointed, then get AF and be even more disappointed :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay!...Oh I'm sooo excited!!

It sounds soo promising! :happydance:

Don't wanna get our hopes up that..but it sounds soo promising :dance:

Keep me updated girly!


----------



## rustyswife828

gilmore85 said:


> :witch: arrived this morning,
> 
> on a break from ttc now until after christmas but will still be checking in on you to see who gets their :bfp:

Aww! 

A break is good.. Get some relaxation from TTC :dance:

We will be looking forward for you to come back with us :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

bekib10 said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bekib10 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ozzieshunni! I just knew you were going to get your BFP with all the symptoms you were getting! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> As for me I'm pretty sure that I'm out. I am 12 dpo but my temperature plummeted below the coverline this morning and I have been spotting for the past 5 days, so AF is just round the corner :witch:
> 
> This was our 13th cycle TTC #1 and it was actually quite stressful. Lately I have been obsessing too much about TTC and it has caused tension between me and DH. We even argued about it this month because I wanted us to see a doctor to get checked out but he hates doctors and won't go. :cry: So we have decided to take a break from TTC until after xmas. So I am packing the thermometer and CBFM away. I will not be charting my cycle or trying to time :sex: and hopefully 2011 will be our year! So I wish the best of luck to all you lovely ladies and I hope you all get your BFPs soon! :dust:
> 
> Aww! :hugs:
> 
> Yes, TTC can be very stressful! If he wants a baby badly like you..he'll go to the doctor :hugs:
> 
> Mine couldn't wait for me to go to the doctor now every symptom I have, he thinks I'm preggo..LOL..Men!
> 
> Taking a break every now and then is good for the relationships..because it can cause tension and hurt feelings :hugs:
> 
> I hope you get what you deserve and hope that darn :witch: stays away from you! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun! :witch: found me yesterday so here's to cycle #14! I am determined to have a complete break from TTC until the new year. I will give my thermometer to DH once he's back on tomorrow and I have cancelled my accupuncture appointments and put my CBFM away. I am determined to not check my cervix and my CM is rubbish anyway so I can't cheat with that :haha: I have decided I'm still going to continue to take my pre-conception vitamins and my B6 vitamins and because they can only help my cycle ready for TTC in the new year. I think I have to be careful though because I get ovulation pain so i'm going to know when I'm ovulating I think, so I mustn't let on to DH and will try not to think about it or I know I will obsess trying to time things.
> 
> If I get a spare moment and my DH isn't watching then I'll come back on here to check out how you ladies are getting on :flower:
> 
> :dust: to all!!!Click to expand...

Aww..I understand..TTC can be very stressful..especially if things aren't going right with your DH either..:hugs:

People say if you don't think about it all the time..it'll happen :shrug:

I wish you the best of wishes and :dust: for you girly!


----------



## rustyswife828

we can't wait said:


> *Ladies... I am cautiously announcing... but I got my first ever  this morning, after two years of trying. I am in shock. I cried when I saw it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has supported me! If it's ok, I would like to stay on the thread and still talk to everyone... I don't want to upset anyone.
> xxx*

*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*CONGRATS GIRL!*

This is sooo exciting!!

Soo many girls have been getting their :bfp:'s! :happydance::happydance:

Girl, you won't upset us! That's why we were here so we can help each other achieve that :bfp:!

I wish you good luck down the road and keep us updated girl!:hugs:

I will put you under our graduates section of the member page :happydance::dance::dance:


----------



## rustyswife828

LadyofRohan said:


> I'm late to this thread, rustyswife had to remind me to update my info! :haha:
> 
> Got my BFP this cycle on CD 27/11 DPO! It was month 13 of TTC and my second month of Clomid (100 mg). :thumbup:

Yay! Welcome back!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm soo thrilled you got a :bfp:!!!:happydance::dance:

I will certainly update your info on our member page :dance:

Come visit us sometime girly :hugs::hugs:

BTW....*CONGRATS*


----------



## rustyswife828

Nayla82 said:


> Congrats!! 'we cant wait' your an inspiration that within time miracles do happen!! :happydance: Well done Dear!!!! a happy and healthy Pregnancy!!
> 
> Lady of Rohan- Congrats also!! xx send the rest of us :dust: xx
> 
> Many are getting their :bfp: well done all!! :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Rustys wife- Hi Hun! b4 I start I really love this Thread!! and your Sigs are so colourful!! xx
> 
> You mentioned sore Boobs, usually i ovulate between days 10-12 and straight after till :witch: arrives my boobs are so so sore and tender like there full of bricks! :haha: The Min I get tender boobs I know Ovulation has come and gone! It looks like you covered your days! and :sex: at 2am!! Good for you! :happydance: I hope and pray :spermy: gets the Egg! x
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW :dust: xx

Yes..I know it!
Many are getting their :bfp:'s!!

I'm soo happy :dance:

Many of you that hasn't got theirs...Your time will come... I promise!:hugs::winkwink:

Thank you... I love this thread also! It's got *wonderful* ladies here :hugs:

Yes... my (*)(*)'s have been *hurting and INCREDIBLY SORE* yesterday and today!!
I think since I wasn't ovulating before I took my first cycle with clomid so I think this cycle I ovulated so I think that's why my (*)(*)'s are sooo sore! I've heard alot of women experience this..but *YES* we covered it :sex: :dance:..I really hope :spermy: meets my egg this cycle!:thumbup:

I hope you get you a :bfp: soon girly!!


----------



## rustyswife828

DaretoDream said:


> that's excellent hun! glad to hear it!!! 9dpo here and bfn.

Hope you get a :bfp: girl! When are you testing again? :thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

flyingduster said:


> 17 DPO with no signs of either BFP or :witch:. UGH! My boobs are hurting heaps right now, but it's not an uncommon PMS symptom for me anyway, so perhaps :witch: is on her way? She's a bit blimmin late!!! Grr.
> 
> Is it possible for a BFP to not show up until later on? I used the clear blue HPT yesterday and that gave me a BFN... Or is it just that the witch is running late this month? Ugh. I'm normally pretty regular too!
> 
> Ahh well, I guess the only thing is to wait... Either the witch will show her ugly head, or I'll test again perhaps next week. In the mean time I had *the* best sleep last night, with vivid but nice dreams, and I'm feeling energised this morning (apart from incredibly aching boobs!) and I shall just have to wait... *sigh*

UGH! 

Wish that darn :witch: is stop playing games!!

Have you tried a different HPT?

I've heard the clearblues have a low % detection of the HCG hormone..:wacko:

I hope it's a :bfp: girl!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

calypso said:


> Congrats to those with BFPs!
> 
> Update: I have been gone since AF came this cycle. I have been super busy with different things. It looks like we are likely done TTC for the foreseeable future. I am likely getting an MRI of my back soon. I will keep checking in here, and who knows if we get a surprise. GL to everyone.


You gone for now? Aww...:cry: :haha:

Hopefully if you're not thinking TTC..you will get that :bfp::hugs:

Keep in touch with us girl :thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

Oobies said:


> Can I join? I got my FX'd that this is my months for bub #1 =)

I added you to our member page :hugs:

Hi and welcome :hi:

You'll *LOVE* it here :happydance:

Just update your cycle info on here and I'll update your member info :dance:

Best of wishes and :dust: blowing your way!!


----------



## StarlitHome

rustyswife828 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds soo promising :yipee:
> 
> Have you tested yet???:shrug:
> 
> I've decided to not test till AF is *late*, like really late. Perhaps a week late. We shall see.
> 
> I just don't want to test early, get a :bfn:, be disappointed, then get AF and be even more disappointed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!...Oh I'm sooo excited!!
> 
> It sounds soo promising! :happydance:
> 
> Don't wanna get our hopes up that..but it sounds soo promising :dance:
> 
> Keep me updated girly!Click to expand...

thanks honey, you and others are so helpful with keeping my PMA high :flower:

I'm so worried that AF will show tomorrow, since that's when I'd expect her according to how my cycles were before I started birth control and when I was on birth control too. :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## rustyswife828

StarlitHome said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds soo promising :yipee:
> 
> Have you tested yet???:shrug:
> 
> I've decided to not test till AF is *late*, like really late. Perhaps a week late. We shall see.
> 
> I just don't want to test early, get a :bfn:, be disappointed, then get AF and be even more disappointed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!...Oh I'm sooo excited!!
> 
> It sounds soo promising! :happydance:
> 
> Don't wanna get our hopes up that..but it sounds soo promising :dance:
> 
> Keep me updated girly!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks honey, you and others are so helpful with keeping my PMA high :flower:
> 
> I'm so worried that AF will show tomorrow, since that's when I'd expect her according to how my cycles were before I started birth control and when I was on birth control too. :wacko: :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I try :haha:

Well..it's not over until that darn :witch: comes!!!

Your symptoms sounds promising so don't give up now!:hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Alright girls..I think I'm :sleep: for the night...Oops..well it's almost 3 am here! Wow!

Good night girls!

Be back tomorrow...Keep that PMA up for all your girls that haven't got your :bfp: yet! :hugs:

Our time is coming! :dust:


----------



## pink80

:hi: Ladies, 

I haven't posted in here for a while - sorry!

Just want to say a huge congrats to those ladies who have got their :bfp:s sending lots of sticky vibes your way

And for those ladies who are still dreaming - I'm sending you lots of :dust:

My update
On my last cycle FF says I did actually ovulate, on CD16, which i amazing, as I don't think I did for the 3 months prior to that, I definitely think it was the SOY.

I'm currently on CD5 and I'm feeling ridiculously optimistic for this cycle and I have no idea why! I'm taking SOY again this cycle, so FX'd. 

Love & :dust:
xx


----------



## DaretoDream

rustyswife828 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> that's excellent hun! glad to hear it!!! 9dpo here and bfn.
> 
> Hope you get a :bfp: girl! When are you testing again? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Might test in the am. i have plenty of strips. That'll be 11 dpo, and really af should be here friday or saturday. Sometimes she likes to keep me guessing.


----------



## angelgirl86

Sending lots of :dust: for that :bfp: Dare! :flower:

As for me AF is gone and now just waiting to OV, probably around CD 17 as the last two cycles so thats 11 days to go. Keeping my FX'd that we all get that :bfp: really soon!


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks Rusty! My first, 8 & 11 DPO tests were with first response, and the clear blue test was on 16 DPO. I'm now at 18 DPO with still no sign of anything! I've decided to wait until monday to test again (22 DPO) if she hasn't shown her head by then... I'm away for the weekend with a friend so will be too busy to think about it toooo much, and then it's a public holiday on Monday, so will have the day to either feel sorry for myself (again) or bounce around... Fingers crossed for the bouncy monday!! LOL!

As for symptoms, I have been bringing up gas more than usual (burps, not the other end... haha!) which usually comes on with a bout of (very mild) nausea. Nothing to feel like vommiting, just a few burps and slightly 'off' tummy feeling, not much more than a 'hungry tummy' feeling, though it is different to just hunger! lol. The boobs hurt like *heck* yesterday, and all the dogs kept knocking them (I'm a dog groomer, dogs are at 'boob height' as I groom them! UGH!) but they're fine again now. I've had white/creamy slightly stretchy CM, though not much of it at all, and I'm dry again today.

I know I definitely can get sore boobs before AF, but I've not had the gas before, and I am not sure about the CM cos I really only paid attention to get the EWCM and then stopped checking it... lol!

Ahhh well, fingers crossed it's just that the clearblue didn't detect anything the other day, but hopefully by monday it might... Either that of AF shows up, either way it'll be nice to be able to move ON!!!!


----------



## Coco14

Yey, GL Pink!


----------



## StarlitHome

Well, AF got me this morning girls.

I'm fine though, actually in a really good mood. Probably because dh and I had a tiny chat about this next cycle and he's on board with trying harder. 

So bring on Cycle Two and bring me my July 2011 baby!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh starlit, you are so strong!! With all those symptoms and still getting the :witch:!? ((hugs)), you must be a little disappointed... :( But, yes, bring on the next round aey!!!

Now, to convince my body to decide one way or the other if it's preggers or not so I can carry on tooooo!! *sigh*

I won't be online again till after I've tested again monday morning. fingers crossed....!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry to hear AF got u Starlit. Good on ya for the PMA!!!

Fingers crossed for a BFP Flyingduster!!!

I'm 2DPO today and had some creamy CM

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## MommyWishes4

I have a change for the front page!!

I just got my :bfp: a few hours ago!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Congratulations Mommywishes!! 

Love & :dust:


----------



## calypso

rustyswife828 said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to those with BFPs!
> 
> Update: I have been gone since AF came this cycle. I have been super busy with different things. It looks like we are likely done TTC for the foreseeable future. I am likely getting an MRI of my back soon. I will keep checking in here, and who knows if we get a surprise. GL to everyone.
> 
> 
> You gone for now? Aww...:cry: :haha:
> 
> Hopefully if you're not thinking TTC..you will get that :bfp::hugs:
> 
> Keep in touch with us girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

We are in the last TTC 2ww. After this, I will keep coming in here because I want to see how everyone else does, and how many BFP the group gets. Hopefully we return to TTC soon.


----------



## StarlitHome

Beth_welshy said:


> Sorry to hear AF got u Starlit. Good on ya for the PMA!!!




flyingduster said:


> Ohhh starlit, you are so strong!! With all those symptoms and still getting the :witch:!? ((hugs)), you must be a little disappointed... :( But, yes, bring on the next round aey!!!!

I was a little disappointed, but in all honesty, dH would not have been perfectly thrilled with a :bfp: last cycle, whereas this cycle and every one after this fits into his "plan". So this cycle just feels better.

Now if the :witch: would just pack up and leave... :haha:


----------



## TTC Baby 1

TTC for #1, I was put on clomid and this is my first month to take it. My HSG was normal and no blockage. I am praying I get my BFP this month! Anyone taking clomid? 

TTC Baby 1


----------



## rustyswife828

Girls...I feel soo confident in this cycle! :dance:

4 days my boobs were absolutely sore and tender!!

We covered :sex: the first day and then on the 4 day..

So hopefully I'll get my :bfp: this cycle!

My boobs NEVER hurt in cycles and never have up until I started on clomid this cycle! :dance::dance:

I go in on Monday to get my progesterone levels checked to see if I ovulated or I conceived :dance:

So exciting! :dance:


----------



## azuak

Hi all,
congrats mommywishes
update - i had some ewcmthis morning and jumped DH's bones and will do so for the next few days till i ovulate.
BTW it mught help some to kinow that last cycle I drank grapefruit juice and saw an incerease in the ewcm, so i'm stocking up today.


----------



## DaretoDream

12dpo today. 

Didn't test. Still having cramps and so forth and my temp went up a slight notch. But really- i'm still expecting her today or tomorrow. Cramps feel like she's coming. Now, i also woke up FREEZING this am because hubby wanted the freaking fan on because he runs super hot and i'm always colder than him. I need to wear like long johns already jeez. So i don't know how accurate my temp was. Will test tomorrow in the am if still not here.


----------



## Coco14

Ooooh Rusty!! :)

GL azuak, I lol'd at 'jumped DH's bones'!!

Had my app this morn, was in for 3 1/2 hours! Did not expect - to have blood taken and internal scan! (not pleasant when I thought I was going for a chat!) ovaries look normal and apparently I ovulated on my right side :D didn't know it was a possibility!
had to do preg test (NEG :/) because they have put me on pills to induce AF so they can do a HSG :S
So all good news, I am grateful, but was just a bit overwhelmed and feel V.emotional! So glad b/f was with me!

Hope all are having a good day x


----------



## MoonLove

rustyswife828 said:


> Girls...I feel soo confident in this cycle! :dance:
> 
> 4 days my boobs were absolutely sore and tender!!
> 
> We covered :sex: the first day and then on the 4 day..
> 
> So hopefully I'll get my :bfp: this cycle!
> 
> My boobs NEVER hurt in cycles and never have up until I started on clomid this cycle! :dance::dance:
> 
> I go in on Monday to get my progesterone levels checked to see if I ovulated or I conceived :dance:
> 
> So exciting! :dance:

Yay for you!
Fingers crossed!!

I'm with you, just starting TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs LB

rustyswife828 said:


> Girls...I feel soo confident in this cycle! :dance:
> 
> 4 days my boobs were absolutely sore and tender!!
> 
> We covered :sex: the first day and then on the 4 day..
> 
> So hopefully I'll get my :bfp: this cycle!
> 
> My boobs NEVER hurt in cycles and never have up until I started on clomid this cycle! :dance::dance:
> 
> I go in on Monday to get my progesterone levels checked to see if I ovulated or I conceived :dance:
> 
> So exciting! :dance:

Good luck :happydance:
fx'd for at the docs :hugs:

:dust: for us all


----------



## StarlitHome

Fingers crossed, rustyswife!! :dust:

CD 3 for me and I'm just tapping my fingers waiting for AF to pack her bags (and take off for 9 months...). Praying we catch the egg this month so we can announce it at Christmas!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Starlit! I'm sorry evil :witch: got you, but hey! Keep up the PMA  Actually, I did find that not worrying about anything helps, or getting distracted :blush: That's what happened to us! :rofl:


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: Starlit! I'm sorry evil :witch: got you, but hey! Keep up the PMA  Actually, I did find that not worrying about anything helps, or getting distracted :blush: That's what happened to us! :rofl:

:hugs: thanks :) Yup, not really upset because it was my first cycle off bCp, so who knows what my body was doing! :haha:
This cycle we're stepping it up juuuuust a little, but not going all out :thumbup: Keeping it relaxed :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

12 dpo today and no af, she was due today. On and off cramps all day and for a few days now. If no af tomorrow, will be testing, wish me luck!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey u lovely ladies

Ozzie- how r u feeling? 

Starlit- keep up the PMA!

Daretodream- good luck with testing today! Hope u get a BFP!!!

Will catch up with you all later. 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I'm a mess! It's almost 8am here on a Saturday and I'm awake because I can't stop coughing! I'm so thirsty it's unreal!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi girls!

sorry i haven't updated, AF is due tomorrow, got a :bfn: yesterday at 12 dpo, will be testing again Tomorrow or Monday (If i can wait)....Good Luck to anyone testing soon :)


:dust:


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Lovely Ladies :flower:

Just to say :witch: Got me This Morning Full Flow! :cry: (What a start to the Weekend!) Moving on to my 14th Month Of TTC, This isnt getting easier.. But at least my tender boobs have got back to normal, and the PMS poof's away.. hope the next 5 days speed past and I can :sex: again x

Please Please Lord let this me my Month, in fact ALL our Month! [-o&lt; Im secretly losing hope.. I guess have to stay Focus and ready for the next cycle!

Good Luck All xxxxxx :dust: Stay Happy and Healthy everyone :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nayla82 said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies :flower:
> 
> Just to say :witch: Got me This Morning Full Flow! :cry: (What a start to the Weekend!) Moving on to my 14th Month Of TTC, This isnt getting easier.. But at least my tender boobs have got back to normal, and the PMS poof's away.. hope the next 5 days speed past and I can :sex: again x
> 
> Please Please Lord let this me my Month, in fact ALL our Month! [-o&lt; Im secretly losing hope.. I guess have to stay Focus and ready for the next cycle!
> 
> Good Luck All xxxxxx :dust: Stay Happy and Healthy everyone :hugs:

Have you been to your GP yet? I know they'll start to help when you've been trying for 12 months. OH and I had it set in our minds that we were going to have to do that come December and then bam! :bfp: :rofl: I hope you get yours soon! :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone

I'm 4DPO today...had a glob of creamy CM earlier, achy boobs around the sides, AF cramps across bottom of abdomen, more thirsty than usual.

Ozzie- sorry to hear your feeling unwell

Cherry- Hope AF stays away and you get your BFP

Nayla- Sorry AF got you. Hope she packs her bags and goes quickly

Rusty- how r u doing? 

How bout everyone else? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

:witch: Cd 1 today. :cry:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry she got you Dare :(

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

Beth_welshy said:


> Starlit- keep up the PMA!

Thanks hon!

CD 4 and :af: is down to just some spotting - should be gone by tomorrow and then we can get to BDing every other day!! 

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## jennifer2010

H all i am new to this site, i hae been ttc but no look yet i have just brought the clearblue ovulation tests which could be a great help so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Everyone :hugs:

Dare2dream- Sorry :witch: got you, she got me also, i guess were on the same cycle this Month, I hope we get our :bfp: soon xx

OzziesHun- My Dr told me she doesnt want to see me till 15 Months of trying she said she likes to wait for nature to play its role, and she normally asks others to come back after 18months :cry: i have timed my ovulations correctly :sex: till its humanly not possible anymore, I have done everything I can :shrug: yet here I am moving on to the 14th Month, I thought that evey healthy couple fall pregnant within the 1st year, I guess not :nope:

Im really looking forward for Dec at least its a step into the right direction, I have got to the point now where with every Month a piece of me fades away, I have never been this exhausted, I want this so so much, its all I talk think and dream about. ALL my friends have babies or are pregnant, I just hope and pray theres nothing medically wrong?? All my tests have come back :thumbup: and DR says keep trying it will happen.. Its been 1 year and 2months now, i have had over 13 visits from :witch: since I have been trying.. :cry:

Sorry Ladies Rant over! im feel very very lonely and down today, DH and I got in a row, he called me Crazy! which is getting to me now, as I just want to be a Mom, i have soooooooo much love to give and it will really complete me....

Again sorry for sounding like 'morbid Mary' once my period finishes i should be back on track and ready for this cycle! :gun:

Take care everyone love and hugs and loads of LUCK :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nayla82 said:


> OzziesHun- My Dr told me she doesnt want to see me till 15 Months of trying she said she likes to wait for nature to play its role, and she normally asks others to come back after 18months :cry: i have timed my ovulations correctly :sex: till its humanly not possible anymore, I have done everything I can :shrug: yet here I am moving on to the 14th Month, I thought that evey healthy couple fall pregnant within the 1st year, I guess not :nope:

That's mental! I mean, to be honest, we thought we were going to have to get the testing and everything and my husband smokes and drinks so not healthy :haha: Your doctor should be helping you and if she's not, you need to find another doctor that will! :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

:wave: @ jennifer - hello!

Beth- thanks love. It's rough but thanks to dh won't be giving up. He's very serious about all of this- which is great because i would've given up.

Nayla- sorry to u as well, it sucks. But glad to have someone on the same cycle as me! And maybe we can get that bfp together! And your doctor sucks. When we decide to go, we're going to say we were really ntnp for like a year and a half, we've only been seriously trying sine June, so pretty much like 2 years and no baby- so i think that'll help us a bit. Because you know, ntnp counts as trying because most people get knocked up from that. Make sure you tell her if you weren't preventing for a long time to get you more months!


----------



## Mrs LB

Ok this is it -this WILL be the month PMA a plenty - this is the first month since the lap & dye and month 21 TTC :grr:
going all out this month but just can't decide wether or not to go with the OPK as ditched them awhile ago due to being too stressful and going for the :sex: every other day - still not sure? What do you lovely ladies think?
Also don't know if to do the B6 luteal phase thing?
Am going to try for sure to relax more and go with the flow - which is why i wanted to ditch the OPKs but the thought of being able to know when O is:loopy:
Anyway bring on the PMA:happydance::happydance: and lots of :dust:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## sequeena

My period is one day late :) Testing tomorrow.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 5, AF is gone. :happydance:

Tomorrow we start BDing - I'm praying we catch the egg, this is the month, PMA is high!!


----------



## Coco14

Nayla82 said:


> Hi Everyone :hugs:
> 
> Dare2dream- Sorry :witch: got you, she got me also, i guess were on the same cycle this Month, I hope we get our :bfp: soon xx
> 
> OzziesHun- My Dr told me she doesnt want to see me till 15 Months of trying she said she likes to wait for nature to play its role, and she normally asks others to come back after 18months :cry: i have timed my ovulations correctly :sex: till its humanly not possible anymore, I have done everything I can :shrug: yet here I am moving on to the 14th Month, I thought that evey healthy couple fall pregnant within the 1st year, I guess not :nope:
> 
> Im really looking forward for Dec at least its a step into the right direction, I have got to the point now where with every Month a piece of me fades away, I have never been this exhausted, I want this so so much, its all I talk think and dream about. ALL my friends have babies or are pregnant, I just hope and pray theres nothing medically wrong?? All my tests have come back :thumbup: and DR says keep trying it will happen.. Its been 1 year and 2months now, i have had over 13 visits from :witch: since I have been trying.. :cry:
> 
> Sorry Ladies Rant over! im feel very very lonely and down today, DH and I got in a row, he called me Crazy! which is getting to me now, as I just want to be a Mom, i have soooooooo much love to give and it will really complete me....
> 
> Again sorry for sounding like 'morbid Mary' once my period finishes i should be back on track and ready for this cycle! :gun:
> 
> Take care everyone love and hugs and loads of LUCK :kiss:

:hugs: awww :flower: I know how you feel. I hope you are OK.


----------



## sequeena

Crap count me out. I'm wiping brown stuff :(


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## BabyRaff

Hey everyone :) 
Not been here for a week or so :( had a totally PMA meltdown haha 
Buuuuuut I'm back and with good news :D 
After think I was out this month I got my BFP this morning :D 
Looks like I'm a TTC number one graduate :D
Yay go me haha (Just HAD to share)
Good luck everyone else 
:dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

BabyRaff said:


> Hey everyone :)
> Not been here for a week or so :( had a totally PMA meltdown haha
> Buuuuuut I'm back and with good news :D
> After think I was out this month I got my BFP this morning :D
> Looks like I'm a TTC number one graduate :D
> Yay go me haha (Just HAD to share)
> Good luck everyone else
> :dust:

Congrats!! :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Congratulations BabyRaff!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I think I'm out this month. I had really sore nipples last month b4 my early m/c and this cycle they just ache at the sides 

I'm 6DPO today. 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Coco14

Beth_welshy said:


> I think I'm out this month. I had really sore nipples last month b4 my early m/c and this cycle they just ache at the sides
> 
> I'm 6DPO today.
> 
> Love & sticky :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats to you baby!


----------



## sequeena

af is a no show still!


----------



## SarahC82

BabyRaff said:


> Hey everyone :)
> Not been here for a week or so :( had a totally PMA meltdown haha
> Buuuuuut I'm back and with good news :D
> After think I was out this month I got my BFP this morning :D
> Looks like I'm a TTC number one graduate :D
> Yay go me haha (Just HAD to share)
> Good luck everyone else
> :dust:

Congratulations - brilliant news

xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hey, can I join in on this?
I'm TTC #1.

My last AF was 4th September, still a no show.
No surpirse though, I can be irregular.
BUT I tested last week, a possible faint line, so i tried again the following day and got a very faint line, getting a digital test on Wednesday, wish me luck! :D


----------



## SarahC82

ToxicFox92 said:


> Hey, can I join in on this?
> I'm TTC #1.
> 
> My last AF was 4th September, still a no show.
> No surpirse though, I can be irregular.
> BUT I tested last week, a possible faint line, so i tried again the following day and got a very faint line, getting a digital test on Wednesday, wish me luck! :D


Hey Hun,

Welcome!

Sending you lots of luck and :dust:

xx


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 6! AF is gone! Hurrah hurrah!

:dust:


----------



## flyingduster

Hey, I'm back home again!! STILL no sign of AF, and so I tested again (clear blue) yesterday morning with a very definite BFN. UGH!!! Currently on CD 40/23 DPO with NOTHING. Nadda. Zilch. No sign of either AF or a BFN. UGH UGH UGH. Feeling really crappy right now. Very very good friend (aka those you adopt as pretty much family) passed away on sunday [expected, but still not nice] and this whole drama with my body not doing ANYTHING.... :(

I had a really good look back through years of old calenders where I marked my cycles, and I have once had a 42 day cycle (I was studying for big exams at the time, and put it down to stress) soooo I'm still "only" at 40 days now... I guess I'll wait until thursday (42 days) to see if anything comes along then, and then, test again maybe? 

If there's still no BFP or AF in another week I'll go and see a doctor for a blood test I think, and from there I guess we'll just see if we can find anything...!

:(


----------



## sequeena

Annoyed! AF is here and I have a 32 day cycle!


----------



## flyingduster

ahaha! And LITERALLY as I post this, I go to the loo.... and AF has arrived! I never even felt her coming... lol. 

Seeing I've had so many BFN waiting for her, I am not disappointed at her arrival, and now I'm HAPPY that at last I can start the next cycle!!! Bring it ON!!!!

32 day cycles suck (so much waaaaiiiiting) but damn I'll take my 32 day cycles back again as long as they're not 40 days again!!!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Still no AF this morning girlies, i'm getting impatient.
Getting another test tomorrow.
:D


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Lovely Ladies :flower:

Thanking you all for your love :hugs: 

Aww thanks Dare2Dream would be fab if we found out on the same day! :happydance: Never say never :thumbup: i just get myself so excited thinking about a :bfp: :wohoo:

Huge Congrats on the Pregnant beauties in here! and Good Luck to all thats testing very soon :hugs: and huge welcome to the newbies! this is like everyones second home :hugs:

As for me Im currently on CD4 cant really do much just wait for :witch: to get lost, than back to the drawing board again? I keep asking myself Month after Month 'what can i do differently?' :coffee: I guess alot of :sex: and stay mentally focused, I usually get excited to the lead up of Ovulation, than straight after i get really nervous :wacko:

I was thinking of a different Dr also ladies and just add a few more Months of NTNP, but my heart tells me shes a DR she knows what shes doing and honesty is the best policy Because the last 13 Cycles I have charted and I have obsessed, before that was maybe 5Months that I NTNP, so if i added that into the equation it would be around 19 Months :nope: (But if she still tells me keep trying after Dec thats 15 cycle of REALLY REALLY trying i dont want to waste anymore time with her..) Ive heard that theres Drs take couples very seriously after 8 months.. I better accept the facts and find a new1 thats willing to hear me and take me seriously as im not getting any younger and my DH turns 30 in a few Months, and I promised him from the start that he will be a daddy before 30, I guess not.

Lets just wait and see for Now, and Christmas would be something to look forward for :happydance: oh woow what a gift that would be!! :cloud9: Mayb just mayb :happydance:

I better Dash, Good Luck all! Love and Hugs xx :dust:


----------



## Coco14

flyingduster said:


> ahaha! And LITERALLY as I post this, I go to the loo.... and AF has arrived! I never even felt her coming... lol.
> 
> Seeing I've had so many BFN waiting for her, I am not disappointed at her arrival, and now I'm HAPPY that at last I can start the next cycle!!! Bring it ON!!!!
> 
> 32 day cycles suck (so much waaaaiiiiting) but damn I'll take my 32 day cycles back again as long as they're not 40 days again!!!

Very sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs: The stress of TTC is hard enough so I hope you have lots of support.
Glad that you feel good about AF! As someone with long cycles I know what it's like to just want anything to happen even if it is AF!!


----------



## BabyRaff

Thanks everyone :) I still don't quite believe it. I think it will sink in at the doctors this friday :) 
Good luck to everyone else :) lots of people needing some of that ol' dust here :) :dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

How is everyone? Any news/symptoms? :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

Just waiting for AF to get the hell outta here.


----------



## Kase1025

TTC for 2 months now. 25 years old, married for 2 years. Ready for a little punkin'


----------



## Kase1025

I have tried ovulation tests (what is the abbreviation for that?) when I KNOW I was ovulating. Both months they say that I am not ovulating. Has anyone else had this happen to them? It is frustrating! I'm a teacher so of course there is an ideal time to get pregnant. Of course, I think it is all up to me and my plans, when it definitely is not. Still ready for a BFP though.


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 8! SMEP says start BDing today! 

Off we go into the wonderful strange world of _actually trying_ to get me pregnant. Totally new for both of us!

:dust:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm out :cry:
No AF, but another BFN.

Man I hate irregular cycles.


----------



## calypso

Halfway through our last 2ww for now. Zero symptoms. :(


----------



## wanting2010

I just finished my last day of Provera, now I'm waiting for AF so I can start my first round of Clomid!! I have never been more ready for AF to arrive!


----------



## StarlitHome

StarlitHome said:


> CD 8! SMEP says start BDing today!
> 
> Off we go into the wonderful strange world of _actually trying_ to get me pregnant. Totally new for both of us!
> 
> :dust:

:happydance: :happydance:

:sex: right on schedule :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

only another day or two of AF due here, and then a funeral to attend, and after then I will be able to look forwards again and figure out when to start :sex:!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies. 

I'm 9DPO today. 
I had quite heavy spotting on CD7 (brown & Red)
I had quite light spotting on CD8 (pink) 

Could it be IB? 
I'm hoping it was!!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning!

Wow Beth that sounds FAB!! I really do believe its IB!! :thumbup: as its around the time Implantation should happen!! is this the 1st time u have ever seen this? Ohhhh I have great feelings about this one!! :happydance:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I think it may have happened last cycle but the spotting turned to bleeding and a very painful AF. I had a faint positive after my AF. Think it was a chemical or early m/c (don't really know the difference, one says it's something different to the other person) 

I hope it is IB! Nipples feel bruised today. 

Where about are you in your cycle? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Can I join please? We are TTC #1... and have been try since october 2009. 
Would really like a :bfp: for christmas.


----------



## Nayla82

I really hope and [-o&lt; that its implantation Bleeding!! Lets try and hold on to that great sign! :thumbup: and sore Nipples, its looking great! 

Beth im just on CD6, :witch: looks like she has gone back to witch-ville, No exciting news as such just waiting for alot of :sex: in the coming days, I really hope its our Month! :wohoo: :wohoo: 

:hi: Mrs S-M More than welcome to join! were all in the same :boat: 

:dust: We have been trying around the same time, I started trying SEPT 2009, This is my 14th Cycle.. I guess the show must go on and keep keep trying xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I hope so! I hope it's your month!!!! Good luck!

Welcome Mrs S-M. 

Anyone heard off Rusty? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

Nayla- still right there with you! Cd6! Spotting slightly today. But it'll probably be gone by tonight. 

Hey- how long are your cycles and when is your expected O day? curious if we are RIGHT on schedule


----------



## mindyb85

i want to be a dream believer
TTC #1 now for 4 months
NTNP #1 before that for two years
it's been a looooooong road and hopefully it ends soon with a bfp


----------



## Kase1025

i FINALLY got a positive OPK last night. Is 8pm too late to take one?


----------



## Nayla82

Hi everyone

Dare2Dream my cycle ranges from 24-31 Days, Its crazy 24 is the earliest and 31 is the latest :wacko: which gets very frustrating at times. Dr still says its a regular cycle its normal to have a few days here and there, at times theres a 7 day difference?? :loopy:

This Month was CD26 and Last Month was CD29, My Ovulation days again can be anywhere from day 8 or 9 all the way to 17 18? Aghhhh But OPK do come in Handy, and also im lucky as I do get a very very sharp pain around Ovulation and alot of EWCM so usually I listen to my body... When I hear stories that some women only get there Period a few times a year, I count myself lucky that its ALWAYS here but between days 24-31 Guranteed :witch: arrives.

And how about you dear are your Cycles Regularly? im just going to do alot of :sex: from the weekend onwards every other day for 10days that should cover the fertile window! :happydance:

Good luck and I really wish that we can move to the 1st Trimester together!! xx its lovely when you have some1 on the same cycle :hugs:
AND LOADS OF LUCK TO US ALL xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Coco14

Hi toxicfox, tell me about it!! I have horribly irregular cycles.

Nice on Starlithome!!

Ooh good luck Beth :)

Hi Mrs s-m, we have been trying since then also.

Nayla, you are going to be busy then! FXed for you.

CD48 for me, I have slightly sensitive nipples and a little more CM than usual so I reckon AF is just around the corner.

Night all, and sweet dreams


----------



## ToxicFox92

How come i'm not on the list? :(

Currently CD52!!!! :cry:

On Agnus Castus to try and regulate myself.


----------



## Coco14

Toxic - How long are your cycles? Mine are like 4 - 5 months! I was taking AC for a while but it didn't seem to work for me.


----------



## ToxicFox92

My last one was 3 months :( It's like a guessing game half of the time.

I really hope AC works for me, it's making TTC so difficult.


----------



## Phantom

I don't think I ever posted in this thread, but I am TTC #1. I had what I guess was a chemical pregnancy recently :cry: and am really hoping I get a BFP soon.


----------



## DaretoDream

Nayla82 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Dare2Dream my cycle ranges from 24-31 Days, Its crazy 24 is the earliest and 31 is the latest :wacko: which gets very frustrating at times. Dr still says its a regular cycle its normal to have a few days here and there, at times theres a 7 day difference?? :loopy:
> 
> This Month was CD26 and Last Month was CD29, My Ovulation days again can be anywhere from day 8 or 9 all the way to 17 18? Aghhhh But OPK do come in Handy, and also im lucky as I do get a very very sharp pain around Ovulation and alot of EWCM so usually I listen to my body... When I hear stories that some women only get there Period a few times a year, I count myself lucky that its ALWAYS here but between days 24-31 Guranteed :witch: arrives.
> 
> And how about you dear are your Cycles Regularly? im just going to do alot of :sex: from the weekend onwards every other day for 10days that should cover the fertile window! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck and I really wish that we can move to the 1st Trimester together!! xx its lovely when you have some1 on the same cycle :hugs:
> AND LOADS OF LUCK TO US ALL xx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

My cycles tend to be odd sometimes. Normally between 30-34 days, lately it's been 32 & 33. the last two were 33. Every once in a while i'll have a 50 day cyle, the last one was June, and the one before that was March. But, i was also under TONS of stress- and hadn't had one previous like that. Usually right smack between 30-34. 

I am probably going to O on the 11th or 12th i think. Would LOVE to move onto the first tri with you!! i hope this is it for us.


----------



## flyingduster

just an update cos I totally lost track of where I'm posting now (oops!) but AF came along eventually, and I'm on CD3 now so just waiting for the :witch: to fly away and start on :sex:!!!


----------



## Coco14

I know what you mean Flying duster! Sorry AF got you.

Aww that's rubbish Phantom, I hope we all do :)


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 9, BDing is right on track :dance: 
dH is not getting tense and stressed about all this either, probably helps that I haven't talked babies at all since AF left (just a tiny reminder that we are _trying_ starting this cycle). :happydance:


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls :hi:

Sorry I haven't been on here as much as we like :haha:

My OH had knee surgery 3 days ago and we got home couple of nights ago :sleep:

We think we're gonna stop TTC while he is in recovering and when we start to get back on our feet from our finances... :shrug:

I think it's for the best right now...

But.............I'm still gonna do this thread because I love ya girls soo much!!!

I hope you all get that :bfp: that you deserve! 

I will be sure to update everybody when I get on the :comp:

Good luck and best of wishes and :dust:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Good to see you bk Rusty. 
My DH had a knee op 5 years ago was very painful bless him. 
Hope ur DH recovers quickly! 

I'm bk on CD1 :( 

Thinking of trying Soy this Cycle.


----------



## Feelcrazy

Can I be on that list?
Had a chemical in October :(
am testing on November 2oth
8 months of ttc with número 1
am taking preseed this month
and reproductive vitamins!
Thanks so much


----------



## Nayla82

Happy Halloween! 

Im sorry :witch: got you Beth, This has to be our Month! :thumbup:

Good to see you Rusty hope your DH Makes a quick recovery soon x My hubby slipped couple of discs in his back last Month, so lovely to see that hes getting much better x

Im on CD 9 today alot of EWCM but the OPK didnt show anything? when I saw all the EWCM today I thought it will definitely show up on the OPK and No?? well im just going to listen to my body and do alot of :sex: this week as I can Ovulate anywhere between days 9-17 bettr get as much :spermy: in me! :haha:

The thought of even :sex: makes me so so nervous as we have tried for so so long.. its really gets tougher with every passing Month.. but never say never and we just have to do the deed I guess :thumbup:

Ok u all have a lovely day good luck everyone, we need to keep the :bfp: flowing in here!!

xx :dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: You sure you ladies want this? I've been in bed most of the day because I don't have the energy to get up and I'm so sick I don't know if I'll be able to handle work all week! :rofl: :hugs: You know I'm just playing. It's so worth it when you get to hold that LO in your arms at the end of 9 LONG months :haha: :dust: Hurry up and join me soon! :dust:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> :rofl: You sure you ladies want this? I've been in bed most of the day because I don't have the energy to get up and I'm so sick I don't know if I'll be able to handle work all week! :rofl: :hugs: You know I'm just playing. It's so worth it when you get to hold that LO in your arms at the end of 9 LONG months :haha: :dust: Hurry up and join me soon! :dust:

Yes I want that! :haha: You know what I mean... :p


----------



## wanting2010

Today is CD 1!! Woohoo!! I am sooo excited to start my first (and hopefully only) Clomid cycle! I will be taking Clomid on CD 5-9, and I'm planning on testing on November 25 (even though it's a little early), just in time for Thanksgiving. =D


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 13, one chart says ov today, one says ov tomorrow. 

I'm guessing today, because I think I'm having mittleschmerz... 

BDing like crazy tonight and tomorrow!! Fingers crossed we catch this egg! :dust:


----------



## flyingduster

A lot of us are at very similar stages it looks, I'm just on CD7 now so fingers crossed EWCM comes along soon and we can get busy! lol. We're starting :sex: this week again anyway to get what we can in there... Ohhh, I hope we can ALL get a :bfp: before christmas!!!


----------



## Coco14

Good luck you guys :)


----------



## curly123

Ooh hello ladies can i join you? Me and Fiance have just started TTC No. 1 this cycle and I'm so excited!:happydance:
We BD a lot anyway (tmi!) and am on CD 7 so hoping to get those swimmers going!
Woohoo so exciting!
Hope you're all doing ok
:winkwink:


----------



## Coco14

Hi Curly, good luck!


----------



## curly123

Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies. 

CD 4 today. Took my first dose of Soy last night. I'm feeling really positive about this month!!!

xxx


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm on cd9 today- have to be patient for a few days until it's O time!!


----------



## flyingduster

Me too, I'm on CD8 now, but with a longer cycle I don't tend to O until more like CD14-16! We're starting the baby dancing though, just to make sure...! hehehe

FX for EVERYONE this month!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

CD 10 here :) Still waiting to O.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 14, pretty sure I've ov'd as of yesterday but I may be wrong it could be today. 
BD'd last night and will again tonight to make sure, fingers crossed so so tightly that we caught the egg!! :dust:


----------



## AmorT

Hey ladies I'm 4dpo, this is my first month on soy, so hoping the number one is lucky for me since im TTC #1. Hope all the rest of you ladies are doing good.


----------



## Nayla82

Evening Ladies :flower:

I hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there! :thumbup:

Im on CD13, I Ovulated on Day 11, got the darkest of lines on my OPK Had so much EWCM on days 9, 10 and especially 11, i'm dry as a Bone now and my boobs are very tender that ALWAYS happens straight after Ovulation.

Do I think I :sex: enough? Unfort got in a huge argument on CD11 because I got too happy that i had a Positive OPK and DH Thought I was forcing him to:sex:? , In the end we didn't do anything :nope:, We did on Day9, Also this Morning? Just hoping and praying that the :spermy: lived from day9 to 11 :shrug: and I guess 2 days after Ovulation isnt really counted after 48hr the eggs well gone??

I guess all I can do now is sit back and wait :coffee: and try to relax. 2ww it is.

Also Ladies when you keep saying Soy? :blush: are you on about vitamins or syrup? Im taking pre-natal and drinking alot of grapefruit, im open to any other suggestions :thumbup:

Ok Lovelies have a great weekend, :dust: and lets keep the :bfp: rolling in! x


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Nayla!!!!! I'm just on CD10 now, I don't usually O until CD14-17 but we :sex: anyway... haha! Can't hurt to have some fun and practise...? lol!


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm either 2 or 3 dpo today - I'm not sure if I ov'd on CD 13 or 14. Anyway, yesterday's "top symptom" according to that ticker I added was sensitive nipples, which I definitely had yesterday and the day before. Today's is fatigue or exhaustion, i was very tired yesterday to the point of getting a headache, and today I'm tired even after a good night's sleep and sleeping in. 

:shrugs: we'll see...


----------



## lintu

Hi ladies,

I'm still here with a :bfn: gave up with the OPK's jut dont get a reading with them!!!, my ovulation microscope came today :happydance: cant wait to give that a bash


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## curly123

Hello and can you help at all? A bit tmi sorry! :blush:

I am waiting to ovulate which should be any day now...tmi have just had 1st day of EWCM which usually lasts for a few....only thing is....I now have bloody thrush a bit....

I have read up on this and it doesn't have any bad effects on TTC (if you don't use cream/tab) and should wait until after your fertile time to treat it....

I feel just so upset! Not sure why...bit emotional about it....:cry:
Have any of you ladies experienced this as yet?

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## want a baby

hey im currently TTC no1 and im on cycle day 14 with my 2nd month clomid :) fingers crossed!


----------



## flyingduster

awww curly, I haven't had that but I feel for you!!! I hope you can cope until after you've O'd to treat, but I'm sure it must be driving you crazy!!!! :/

I'm on CD 11 now, oooh it's getting closer!! hahahaha. I have a long cycle so I'm not worrying tooo much about BD right now, though we did the other day, but we intend to start the 'every other day' thing as of tomorrow (inlaws are here tonight! haha) and see how we go from there!!! I normally O on CD 16-17 I think, so without an OPK we will keep going until the EWCM comes and goes, and see how we go.... huge FX it all works how it's supposed to!!!! 

Who else is getting excited!?? :D


----------



## StarlitHome

flyingduster said:


> Who else is getting excited!?? :D

I am! CD 17, so far this cycle is completely different from my last one (when I was still working some BCP hormones out) and I feel great! No symptoms, which is good since I'm only 3 or 4 dpo. Just a lingering niggling (annoying) headache. :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Bunnigrl3 said:


> In the 2WW so I'm super excited!

:hugs: me too but I'm trying not to be :haha:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Bunnigrl3 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnigrl3 said:
> 
> 
> In the 2WW so I'm super excited!
> 
> :hugs: me too but I'm trying not to be :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! its very hard!Click to expand...

It is... although this one is easier than the last one as last time I had all kinds of BCP hormones giving me symptoms.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Bunnigrl3 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> It is... although this one is easier than the last one as last time I had all kinds of BCP hormones giving me symptoms.
> 
> Yeah my first cycle I was a nut! looking for symptoms like crazy, the second cycle was easier and this month is a cake walk! I think this month I am so relaxed because I am keeping my mind on loosing weight instead of "was that a symptom?! could I be pregnant?! Why am I so tired?! WHATS HAPPENING?!" so that really helps! *Now I'm all chill and the days are flying by* :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too :)


----------



## wanting2010

Day 3 of Clomid!! I am SO excited for the next few weeks. I can't wait to see if I ovulate on this dose of Clomid, and if I get my BFP!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good luck all and lots of :dust: I'm still stalking! :haha:


----------



## curly123

Thanks Flyingduster! It isn't the best! 
Thing is, we have to just keep on BDing cause endometriosis may be on it's way back boo!
Natural yoghurt all the way LOL!! :haha:

Good luck to those in your 2WW, I'll be experiencing my first in a few days aaaah!
:happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

I'm getting closer to O now too; CD13 now!!! I'm checking for EWCM all the time now, so I can catch it and get going in ernest.. haha! BD yesterday anyway, and will again tomorrow, expecting EWCM, and hopefully O, about the end of the week and then I'll join you guys in the TWW all over again! :D


----------



## curly123

Hey I'm CD13 too! I've had ewcm for the last 3 days which is earlier for me but no positive OPK yet although getting darker! I will prob OV in a few days aaaahhhh - BDing anyway like you though LOL! 

Good luck!! :winkwink:


----------



## DaretoDream

CD 16 here. Just starting on the egcm


----------



## wanting2010

Good luck to everyone!!

I struggle with negativity, so this month I am trying REALLY hard to stay positive, and I have to say I've done pretty well so far. I found this quote: "A positive mind thinks positive thoughts and gets positive results", and I'm trying to remember that daily. 

So, my positive thought for the day is that if I get pregnant this month, I'm currently one week into my pregnancy! =D


----------



## Matila10

Count me in!! CD 10, trying to stay super positive. The hardest thing for me is eating right...anyone have good tips for yummy, healthy snacks I can bring with me to work? 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Matila10

I'm a teacher...sometimes it's much easier to eat junk!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

My OH and I are TTC #1... (number 2 for him :( )

Im due to test on the 10th!!!!!!! very very soon, i tested the other day, (early i know but wanted to try) and i didnt even get a control line appear!!!

Ive got an ovulation microscope which i will be using to detect ovulation.

Weve only started TTC properly very recently, but i have been off BC since july.


----------



## Matila10

Oh, I love Hummus. Thanks, great idea! And congrats on your weight loss! I hope I join you! I think getting these extra pound off would really help.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## angelgirl86

Dropping in to update, hope you ladies are doing well and for those of you in the TWW sending you lots of :dust: for that :bfp: when you test! Wishing all you ladies luck with this cycle!

I'm 7 DPO today and waiting a few more days to test, so we'll see, keeping my FX'd and trying to stay positive but it isnt easy. :)


----------



## lintu

Hiya Ladies,

Hows everyone doing?? xxxx


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 21, 7 or 8 dpo and I am crampy, started last night and is continuing this morning :( It's kind of like AF cramping but no bleeding or spotting and it's a week too early for her anyway. 

Ugh...


----------



## flyingduster

Well I'm on CD15 now, and EWCM came along yesterday so fingers crossed some BD will catch this egg!!! I'm not using any OPKs (yet!) so just going by the presence of EWCM for now, and see how we go... I'll give it until the EWCM goes to say I O'd... FX!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone. 

I'm Cd 11 today. Had lots of EWCM today but OPK is still negative. It is darker than yesterdays tho! 

:) I'm feeling very positive about this cycle.


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## rustyswife828

How's my girls doing? :haha:

I've been doing great...just not getting :sex: at all...but my OH managed to take care of me with my rabbit.. :haha: He's sooo sweet!

Just hopefully he'll recover from his surgery so we can get busy :sex: :haha:

Hopefully we'll be back to TTC soon! I'll be getting on the BCP for a little while to get my hormones and body back in rhythm.. :thumbup:

Hopefully you ladies are doing awesome with your TTC'ing :dust:

Miss ya'll!!

I'm gonna try to get on here more :comp: :haha:

:wave: to all the newbies on here!! I'll try to update you ASAP! 

:hugs: & :dust:!


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

Well i got a BFN today.......

Still no :witch: though.....

May leave it couple days before testing again.

Had cramps today and sore breasts but unsure which they are signs of lol.

X xx


----------



## flyingduster

_copious_ amounts of EWCM yesterday and I'm dry today, so I'm gonna say yesterday was O, and I'm into the TWW now too!!!! GOOD LUCK GIRLS! :D


----------



## curly123

Oh good luck! 
Think I'm joining you tomorrow!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## rustyswife828

Bunnigrl3 said:


> UGH!! I've been super tired.. like before its not during the day its just hell trying to wake up in the morning!! I ended up waking up at 1 today :( But on top of that, my gums have been bleeding ALOT when I brush my teeth and last night I had a REALLY messed up dream!!
> 
> My dream last night: I went to the bathroom and when I wipped there was a baby fish on the toilet paper.. I brushed it off saying "thats what happens when your ttc" then I went to the bathroom again and there was another baby fish on the toilet paper, so I looked in the toilet and there was a baby fish swimming around and another fish but about the size of a guppy swimming around! I was SO freaked out!! I woke myself up!
> 
> It really freaked me out! I woke up thinking it really happened!

Wow..that is weird!! :nope:

I would've freaked out!!

Maybe it's baby vivid dreams!

Good luck :thumbup::thumbup: :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

Anybody else on myfitnesspal.com?

If so..add me!

asimmons8287!! :thumbup:


----------



## StarlitHome

I spent a morning running back and forth between the bathroom to pee and the kitchen to eat. And then I fell asleep! Woke up an hour after I normally get dinner going :dohh: That was a scramble! 
Still have this lingering headache. Wish it would leave.


----------



## Coco14

Bunnigrl3 said:


> UGH!! I've been super tired.. like before its not during the day its just hell trying to wake up in the morning!! I ended up waking up at 1 today :( But on top of that, my gums have been bleeding ALOT when I brush my teeth and last night I had a REALLY messed up dream!!
> 
> My dream last night: I went to the bathroom and when I wipped there was a baby fish on the toilet paper.. I brushed it off saying "thats what happens when your ttc" then I went to the bathroom again and there was another baby fish on the toilet paper, so I looked in the toilet and there was a baby fish swimming around and another fish but about the size of a guppy swimming around! I was SO freaked out!! I woke myself up!
> 
> It really freaked me out! I woke up thinking it really happened!

Oh my that is wierd! I though I had wierd dreams! Hopefully it's a sign...


----------



## angelgirl86

Well AF caught up with me earlier today, best of luck to all you ladies still waiting on your :bfp: and congrats to those who got theirs!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Still stalking and waiting to see who gets a :bfp: next!!!! :dust:


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

Well still no sign of :witch: seriously sore head for the last two days. Only 2days late and two BFNs so gonna leave it till ia week late before testing again.
X x x


----------



## DaretoDream

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/CIMG0061-2.jpg



MY FIRST POSITIVE OPK!!!

And it kicked the control line's ass!!!


look at it go!!!!

I"M EXCITED!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lintu

whoop whoop DaretoDream you go girl xxxxx


----------



## Coco14

DaretoDream said:


> https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/CIMG0061-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST POSITIVE OPK!!!
> 
> And it kicked the control line's ass!!!
> 
> 
> look at it go!!!!
> 
> I"M EXCITED!!!!:happydance:

Nice one! :)


----------



## Lisa40

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 
wooohoooo get :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## KellyW1977

Right ladies I had my first super positive OPK on Friday the same Saturday and today it's much paler! We :babydance: we'd, fri, sat and today - do we think that's enough?? I can't believe it was positive! I have just been prescribed clomid for next cycle but am hopefully I wont need it?!?!?!? How are we all today?xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi ladies, so i bd every night so far since the positive test- but, i haven't really gotten a great confirmation on my ff? Temps DID go up slightly this morning (bd fri and sat) I guess i O'd because cm drying up. I guess tomorrow i should have a better jump- and i will bd again tonight. 


@ kelly- yeah my opk said just really have to bd the first night and the next two. Although, ff says to keep doing it until cm dries up AND a thermal shift.


----------



## StarlitHome

Starting Cycle 3. :)

Planning for lots of BDing before Ov this cycle and crossing my fingers.


----------



## flyingduster

Just an update, I'm on 6DPO now, so just holding out until 10DPO to test (yeah yeah, I know, but I have to get rid of the POAS urge so I won't be so disappointed when AF comes!) I don't have high hopes this month cos the BD timing wasn't all that great, but we'll see I guess! :)


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## StarlitHome

Fx'd for you, Bunnigrl! :dust:

I'm just waiting for AF to take off...


----------



## kayleighb92

Ok.. so today I went and got a pregnancy test done because my period has not yet come... I was due for it around the 3rd or 4th.... It came back negative... I discussed with my doctor the chance of me still being pregnant and she has no idea and cant tell me anything but to wait and see if my period comes but I am NEVER this late. Me and my boyfriend usually wore condoms or he would pull out in time for him to not ejaculate inside of me.... We discussed having a baby and on the 8th of November he ejaculated INSIDE of me, again on the 10th, possibly the 12th, on the 13th and 14th FOR SURE... I want to know your guy's opinions on whether or not theres a chance of me still being/getting pregnant from these times or if I already am and its just too early to tell... Thanks everyone... Wish me luck.. Btw how long should i wait to be able to tell if I am or not?? Thanks, Kayleigh


----------



## flyingduster

Kayleighb92, I don't know if you'd be pregnant or not (I'm too lazy to look at the calender and work out how long ago those dates were!!!) it'd be easier to tell if you used the terms "CD" [cycle day] so we had some idea of when your cycle started (the first day of your last perioud) and when you baby-danced [BD] in relation to that... Basically if you have a 28 day cycle then you're like to be fertile/ovulate around CD14 (_very_ rough idea there, it varies a lot between individuals still!!) but if you have longer or irregular cycles then it changes. If they're irregular cycles then it's real guess work without using some form of keeping track of your ovulation. 

But, if you DID ovulate around the time you BD, then yes there's a chance you are pregnant, but often women don't ovulate every month or they O on a different day to expected (like me! haha) or whatever. Good luck in any case, don't worry about it too much, the more you worry the more likely your period will be late from stress!!!!!




And as for me, my body is confusing me now! This is where OPK or charting would be handy! LOL

Last cycle I had the EWCM and I counted my O from then and AF was 8 days later than expected.

this cycle I had obvious EWCM again, 6 days ago, so assumed I O'd then. I now have more, though it's different (thicker? Not sure...) but its the classic very stretchy sorta gloopy stuff (TMI, soorrryyy!!) soooooo I'm wondering if infact I could be Oing now. Now that I look back I DO remember a tiny bout of this same stuff, probably around this same sorta time, which wouldexplain why I thought I was 8 days late (if infact I had O'd 8 days later than thought!)

So I'm not going to tell DH, as he knows I [thought] I O'd last week, but will have some fun tonight anyway, he'll be more relaxed thinking I've already o'd so he'll just enjoy it more I think. And I'll start counting again... UGH, that means I still have an extra 6 days in my TWW!!! haha. I prefer it at this end than having AF come along 6 days late... Fingers crossed, all over again!


----------



## Melzi19

Ttc is harder than we thought!! Soooo want a baby and I want it now I'm so impatient! Ok I'll settle for just being pg!! Pleaseeeeeeee! Hopefully when were relaxed on our getaway we will concieve. :)


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Melzi19 said:


> Ttc is harder than we thought!! Soooo want a baby and I want it now I'm so impatient! Ok I'll settle for just being pg!! Pleaseeeeeeee! Hopefully when were relaxed on our getaway we will concieve. :)

I promise you, when it happens, you will still have a mixture of shock and excitement. It def helped us to relax and not think about it. :hugs: I hated hearing that, but it did help! :dust:


----------



## kayleighb92

flyingduster said:


> Kayleighb92, I don't know if you'd be pregnant or not (I'm too lazy to look at the calender and work out how long ago those dates were!!!) it'd be easier to tell if you used the terms "CD" [cycle day] so we had some idea of when your cycle started (the first day of your last perioud) and when you baby-danced [BD] in relation to that... Basically if you have a 28 day cycle then you're like to be fertile/ovulate around CD14 (_very_ rough idea there, it varies a lot between individuals still!!) but if you have longer or irregular cycles then it changes. If they're irregular cycles then it's real guess work without using some form of keeping track of your ovulation.
> 
> But, if you DID ovulate around the time you BD, then yes there's a chance you are pregnant, but often women don't ovulate every month or they O on a different day to expected (like me! haha) or whatever. Good luck in any case, don't worry about it too much, the more you worry the more likely your period will be late from stress!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for me, my body is confusing me now! This is where OPK or charting would be handy! LOL
> 
> Last cycle I had the EWCM and I counted my O from then and AF was 8 days later than expected.
> 
> this cycle I had obvious EWCM again, 6 days ago, so assumed I O'd then. I now have more, though it's different (thicker? Not sure...) but its the classic very stretchy sorta gloopy stuff (TMI, soorrryyy!!) soooooo I'm wondering if infact I could be Oing now. Now that I look back I DO remember a tiny bout of this same stuff, probably around this same sorta time, which wouldexplain why I thought I was 8 days late (if infact I had O'd 8 days later than thought!)
> 
> So I'm not going to tell DH, as he knows I [thought] I O'd last week, but will have some fun tonight anyway, he'll be more relaxed thinking I've already o'd so he'll just enjoy it more I think. And I'll start counting again... UGH, that means I still have an extra 6 days in my TWW!!! haha. I prefer it at this end than having AF come along 6 days late... Fingers crossed, all over again!

Ok so the date of my CD was October 7th, 2010... My periods are sometimes irregular but not this irregular. I BD on the 8th, 10th, possibly the 12th, the 13th & the 14th. But like I said my periods are irregular so Im not sure exactly when I was supposed to get AF. I just want to know if im pregnant or not, but yesterday when I went to the doctor I got a BFN. Some people are saying its probably too early to be able to tell or not. This TTC thing is frustrating... Good luck to everyone out here thats TTC. Thanks, Kayleigh


----------



## flyingduster

Ok, so you started your cycle (ie first day of your period) on the 7th oct, and you BD the days after, while you still had your period!? 8th Oct would have been CD2 [cycle day 2], 10th would have been CD4, and then 12/13/14 would be CD CD 6, 7 and 8. And if that is the case, then it's highly unlikely you are pregnant if you have a fairly regular 28 day cycle! Most women (there's always exceptions!) START BD'ing at around CD8, and continue, every other day, until CD 14-16ish to try and catch the egg. The fact you STOPPED BDing on CD8 makes it highly unlikely you caught your egg (which generally comes along around CD10-14 in an average 28 day cycle)

Remember your egg is only around for 24 hours, and while sperm can live inside you for a few days, it's still a small window of 24 hours when you ovulate that you can actually get pregnant!

If those numbers are correct [ie, the days of your cycle that you had sex], then IMO you are very very unlikely to be pregnant, and with a BFN it is probably correct (the first response ones can generally tell if you're pregnant just 7-10 days after you ovulate, which is usually several days before your period is even due!) and now your stress worrying about all of this is causing your period to be late... Chin up hun! Do some good research on when you ovulate and the best times to BD etc so you'll be prepared for the next cycle!!! :)


----------



## lintu

I'm here on CD19, I ovulated CD18 although I still have loads of EWCM so am going to BD again tonight for good measure.

We DTD, Thurs, Sun, Mon & then again tonight, hopefully we have all our bases covered :winkwink:

Although today I have been super bloated and my uterus feels really heavy, like :witch: is about to show up :shrug: and dont even ask about how sore my boobs and nipples are it's crazy.

Does anyone else get like this around Ov, I am that bloated I look about 4mths PG


----------



## Mishou

I am trying to conceive # 1, I have been feeling a bit off, I test in 3 days, technically 4 but the day is almost over. But, lets hope for the BFP. If not this month defiantly next!


----------



## kayleighb92

flyingduster said:


> Ok, so you started your cycle (ie first day of your period) on the 7th oct, and you BD the days after, while you still had your period!? 8th Oct would have been CD2 [cycle day 2], 10th would have been CD4, and then 12/13/14 would be CD CD 6, 7 and 8. And if that is the case, then it's highly unlikely you are pregnant if you have a fairly regular 28 day cycle! Most women (there's always exceptions!) START BD'ing at around CD8, and continue, every other day, until CD 14-16ish to try and catch the egg. The fact you STOPPED BDing on CD8 makes it highly unlikely you caught your egg (which generally comes along around CD10-14 in an average 28 day cycle)
> 
> Remember your egg is only around for 24 hours, and while sperm can live inside you for a few days, it's still a small window of 24 hours when you ovulate that you can actually get pregnant!
> 
> If those numbers are correct [ie, the days of your cycle that you had sex], then IMO you are very very unlikely to be pregnant, and with a BFN it is probably correct (the first response ones can generally tell if you're pregnant just 7-10 days after you ovulate, which is usually several days before your period is even due!) and now your stress worrying about all of this is causing your period to be late... Chin up hun! Do some good research on when you ovulate and the best times to BD etc so you'll be prepared for the next cycle!!! :)

No, No, No!!! lol.... My CD was october 7th yes.... I was supposed to get AF around November 4th but didnt... I BD on november 8th, 10th, possibly 12th, 13th, 14th, and 16th.... its now the 17th today and i still havent had any sign of my monthly... I didnt baby dance at all in October.... So No. The BDing was done this month... Sorry I didnt put that in my previous post :/


----------



## maxina

i jus want to be pg also..8 months trying aint funny!


----------



## flyingduster

kayleighb92 said:


> No, No, No!!! lol.... My CD was october 7th yes.... I was supposed to get AF around November 4th but didnt... I BD on november 8th, 10th, possibly 12th, 13th, 14th, and 16th.... its now the 17th today and i still havent had any sign of my monthly... I didnt baby dance at all in October.... So No. The BDing was done this month... Sorry I didnt put that in my previous post :/

LOL! Ok, so you STARTED your cycle on Oct 7th, yes? (It's not called "CD" when you start your cycle, it'd just be Cycle Day #1, aka CD1) and you were due for AF on Nov 4th (Cycle Day #28/CD28) but she didn't show up, right? So you BD on 8/10/12/13/14/16th Nov, which are cycle days 32, 34, 36, 37, 38 and 40. 
I still stand by my statement that most women ovulate around Cycle Days 10-16, though obviously you didn't because your period didn't arrive on time, I still would highly doubt you're ovulating at such a late stage of your cycle and obviously something is out of whack with this cycle, so I still say it's unlikey you're pregnant [especially if the test are saying so] as you were already late before trying to get pregnant.

Wait out this cycle, don't stress too much, and keep track of your cycle for next month to BD at the right times! :) Good luck!!!!


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## kayleighb92

flyingduster said:


> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> No, No, No!!! lol.... My CD was october 7th yes.... I was supposed to get AF around November 4th but didnt... I BD on november 8th, 10th, possibly 12th, 13th, 14th, and 16th.... its now the 17th today and i still havent had any sign of my monthly... I didnt baby dance at all in October.... So No. The BDing was done this month... Sorry I didnt put that in my previous post :/
> 
> LOL! Ok, so you STARTED your cycle on Oct 7th, yes? (It's not called "CD" when you start your cycle, it'd just be Cycle Day #1, aka CD1) and you were due for AF on Nov 4th (Cycle Day #28/CD28) but she didn't show up, right? So you BD on 8/10/12/13/14/16th Nov, which are cycle days 32, 34, 36, 37, 38 and 40.
> I still stand by my statement that most women ovulate around Cycle Days 10-16, though obviously you didn't because your period didn't arrive on time, I still would highly doubt you're ovulating at such a late stage of your cycle and obviously something is out of whack with this cycle, so I still say it's unlikey you're pregnant [especially if the test are saying so] as you were already late before trying to get pregnant.
> 
> Wait out this cycle, don't stress too much, and keep track of your cycle for next month to BD at the right times! :) Good luck!!!!Click to expand...

But the thing is that I talked to my doctor last night and because my periods are irregular its unlikely that I was supposed to see AF exactly on the 4th of this month... She said that looking at my charts it could have came anywhere from the 4th to the 10th... sometimes my CD's are longer than others.... & the reason I tested negative is because the first time he ejaculated inside of me was on the 8th and I went in on the 15th, which is only 7 days after... Thats not enough time for it to show, so now im waiting it out, and btw my periods are never this late EVER!!! never have been even when I do stress out and worry about things.. AF always arrives.


----------



## kayleighb92

Bunnigrl3 said:


> Hey kayleigh, from how it sounds to me your not pregnant, i wish you a BUNCH of luck and maybe you are, but you said your period was due Nov 4th and you didnt even bd in october so i dont see how it would be possible, unless there was an oopsie you didnt meantion. i would definitly go get checked out to make sure nothing is wrong.

Ive already been checked on monday... Everything is completely normal... Nothing is out of whack... My Gyno said that there is a great chance of me being pregnant. Not everyone ovulates at the same time or in a certain amount of time & I dont know why everyone on here says that you can only get pregnant 10-14 days after your period because its not true. My gyno has been in her practice for well over 35 years and she told me that the best time to concieve is around ovulation yes, BUT a girl can get pregnant at anytime of the month. She told me that for some women its harder to get pregnant unless ovulating, but it isnt impossible to get pregnant any other days... She told me that for her youngest son she got pregnant with him on her period and most of the women on here say you cant get pregnant on your period which isnt true. It just depends on the girl and her body. So for everyone that says getting pregnant right before a period, on a period, or on any day besides ovulation days is impossible, you are incorrect... Woman's most fertile days are on her ovulation days, but its possible to concieve without having to worry about counting those days. So Im gonna wait till the 29th- the 6th of december to find out if I am or not and for everyone else TTC good luck to you all and dont worry about counting days. Just have fun and BD when you can :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

kayleighb92 said:


> Bunnigrl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey kayleigh, from how it sounds to me your not pregnant, i wish you a BUNCH of luck and maybe you are, but you said your period was due Nov 4th and you didnt even bd in october so i dont see how it would be possible, unless there was an oopsie you didnt meantion. i would definitly go get checked out to make sure nothing is wrong.
> 
> Ive already been checked on monday... Everything is completely normal... Nothing is out of whack... My Gyno said that there is a great chance of me being pregnant. Not everyone ovulates at the same time or in a certain amount of time & I dont know why everyone on here says that you can only get pregnant 10-14 days after your period because its not true. My gyno has been in her practice for well over 35 years and she told me that the best time to concieve is around ovulation yes, BUT a girl can get pregnant at anytime of the month. She told me that for some women its harder to get pregnant unless ovulating, but it isnt impossible to get pregnant any other days... She told me that for her youngest son she got pregnant with him on her period and most of the women on here say you cant get pregnant on your period which isnt true. It just depends on the girl and her body. So for everyone that says getting pregnant right before a period, on a period, or on any day besides ovulation days is impossible, you are incorrect... Woman's most fertile days are on her ovulation days, but its possible to concieve without having to worry about counting those days. So Im gonna wait till the 29th- the 6th of december to find out if I am or not and for everyone else TTC good luck to you all and dont worry about counting days. Just have fun and BD when you can :flower:Click to expand...

Love, that's not what they are saying. They are saying NORMALLY women ovulate between cd 10-16. They are saying, you have to ovulate to get pregnant, and those are normal times. And, if you ovulate LATE usually, the later in the cycle you do, the harder it is to get pregnant. 

And to find out if you are out of whack.. the gyno needs to do a bunch of tests and bloodwork and ultrasound. So unless she did that, you really can't know. And the bloodwork takes a while to come back. And it has to be timed to your cycle and so forth to check EVERYTHING out. So really, if your gyno told you everything was fine and didn't do that- she's lying to you. 

And for the rest of us, YES we need to count days because we know when we ovulate. And there is only a small window in a women's cycle that you are actually fertile. And it's very small. A healthy normal couple only has a 25% chance each month to get pregnant. 

So i'm not trying to start anything- but really, the women on here are talking from experience as well. And it doesn't sound like you are pregnant- if you are that's fantastic and great and best of luck to you! But, it sounds like you have been thinking way too much about it- and pushed your cycle back. 

I had the same thing happen to me months ago. turned out it was just me stressing about being pregnant. And i had NEVER had a cycle that long. But, it went 50 days, i stressed so bad i threw off my O day, and that's what was so out of whack. 

Anyway, all the best! keep us posted!


----------



## Nayla82

Hi,

I hope everyone is doing well, its been a while since I have been on here just been busy with work. 

Unfort :witch: got me, Im on my CD5 now just waiting for Ovulation, This is my 15Th Month of TTC now :cry: This is the hardest test I have faced in my life.. Keep going I guess :shrug:

Good Luck all xx:dust::dust:


----------



## Sad34

I am TTC 1. How do you girls stay so positive? I am torn apart and devastated. My first IUI just failed and I am done. I feel defeated and weak. My tubes are perfect. I have a period every 28 days like clockwork. I ovulate perfectly. I had 3 follicles. My husband had 20 million good sperm. We are not pregnant. How do you keep going? How do you keep trying? I want to buy a cat and call it a day. I feel like I should accept the deck that I have been dealt......... :-(


----------



## StarlitHome

I POAS...


I think I see a line. Do YOU see a line?
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/DSCN4031.jpg

Inverted:
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/DSCN4031-1.jpg


----------



## Beth_welshy

I think I see something Hun!!! 
How many DPO are you? 

xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

Beth_welshy said:


> I think I see something Hun!!!
> How many DPO are you?
> 
> xxx

I am... 21 dpo?

I'm going to test again in a couple days. I have never ever had a line, ever, show up on a test so I'm happy!


----------



## DaretoDream

starlit ur ticker says 6 dpo?


----------



## StarlitHome

DaretoDream said:


> starlit ur ticker says 6 dpo?

*2 weeks*, 6 days. 2 weeks + 6 days :) Confusing, I know... 
I ov'd on either October 31 or November 1 :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sad34 said:


> I am TTC 1. How do you girls stay so positive? I am torn apart and devastated. My first IUI just failed and I am done. I feel defeated and weak. My tubes are perfect. I have a period every 28 days like clockwork. I ovulate perfectly. I had 3 follicles. My husband had 20 million good sperm. We are not pregnant. How do you keep going? How do you keep trying? I want to buy a cat and call it a day. I feel like I should accept the deck that I have been dealt......... :-(

:hugs: Oh hun....I've been there.....How long have you been TTC? 9 months for me felt like a lifetime.....I did stop thinking about it and that's when it happened! Strange I know.....I hate to see someone so sad about it all :hugs: :dust: It will happen!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Starlit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you test again? Use a pink dye test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> Starlit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you test again? Use a pink dye test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to test again tomorrow morning, but I will be using the tests I have which are blue. 

But like I've said, I've used them before with no evaps, so I'm optimistic!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooo, I hope you get a :bfp:!


----------



## kayleighb92

DaretoDream said:


> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnigrl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey kayleigh, from how it sounds to me your not pregnant, i wish you a BUNCH of luck and maybe you are, but you said your period was due Nov 4th and you didnt even bd in october so i dont see how it would be possible, unless there was an oopsie you didnt meantion. i would definitly go get checked out to make sure nothing is wrong.
> 
> Ive already been checked on monday... Everything is completely normal... Nothing is out of whack... My Gyno said that there is a great chance of me being pregnant. Not everyone ovulates at the same time or in a certain amount of time & I dont know why everyone on here says that you can only get pregnant 10-14 days after your period because its not true. My gyno has been in her practice for well over 35 years and she told me that the best time to concieve is around ovulation yes, BUT a girl can get pregnant at anytime of the month. She told me that for some women its harder to get pregnant unless ovulating, but it isnt impossible to get pregnant any other days... She told me that for her youngest son she got pregnant with him on her period and most of the women on here say you cant get pregnant on your period which isnt true. It just depends on the girl and her body. So for everyone that says getting pregnant right before a period, on a period, or on any day besides ovulation days is impossible, you are incorrect... Woman's most fertile days are on her ovulation days, but its possible to concieve without having to worry about counting those days. So Im gonna wait till the 29th- the 6th of december to find out if I am or not and for everyone else TTC good luck to you all and dont worry about counting days. Just have fun and BD when you can :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Love, that's not what they are saying. They are saying NORMALLY women ovulate between cd 10-16. They are saying, you have to ovulate to get pregnant, and those are normal times. And, if you ovulate LATE usually, the later in the cycle you do, the harder it is to get pregnant.
> 
> And to find out if you are out of whack.. the gyno needs to do a bunch of tests and bloodwork and ultrasound. So unless she did that, you really can't know. And the bloodwork takes a while to come back. And it has to be timed to your cycle and so forth to check EVERYTHING out. So really, if your gyno told you everything was fine and didn't do that- she's lying to you.
> 
> And for the rest of us, YES we need to count days because we know when we ovulate. And there is only a small window in a women's cycle that you are actually fertile. And it's very small. A healthy normal couple only has a 25% chance each month to get pregnant.
> 
> So i'm not trying to start anything- but really, the women on here are talking from experience as well. And it doesn't sound like you are pregnant- if you are that's fantastic and great and best of luck to you! But, it sounds like you have been thinking way too much about it- and pushed your cycle back.
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me months ago. turned out it was just me stressing about being pregnant. And i had NEVER had a cycle that long. But, it went 50 days, i stressed so bad i threw off my O day, and that's what was so out of whack.
> 
> Anyway, all the best! keep us posted!Click to expand...

Ya well your very very wrong because I just tested last night and I am indeed PREGNANT!!!!! & I concieved 2 days before my missed period so its not impossible because im living proof... so for everyone that it TTC dont worry about ur ovulation windows like I said... Some women are just more fertile than others :)


----------



## DaretoDream

you really couldn't have conceived right before your missed period because of the luteal phase... the egg drops way before that... unless you have a really short period. But honestly- don't tell everyone not to count because you're one person- and for all us normal folk, we have to count. It's just that simple. glad you got your bfp- but really, i'm still convinced you did the math wrong. 

Not trying to start anything- but you also can't give people advice like that, because, it's just not right. These women know what they're doing.


----------



## Coco14

Nayla82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, its been a while since I have been on here just been busy with work.
> 
> Unfort :witch: got me, Im on my CD5 now just waiting for Ovulation, This is my 15Th Month of TTC now :cry: This is the hardest test I have faced in my life.. Keep going I guess :shrug:
> 
> Good Luck all xx:dust::dust:

Hey Nayla, I know what you mean. This is my 14th month and I'm 'trying' to have a break from stressing about it right now! If you ever want to have a chat about how crap you feel then I'm here!! xx


----------



## Coco14

Kayleigh, I was sympathising with you until the 'some women are more fertile than others' comment. Low blow. I can only assume that you are very immature.


----------



## kayleighb92

DaretoDream said:


> you really couldn't have conceived right before your missed period because of the luteal phase... the egg drops way before that... unless you have a really short period. But honestly- don't tell everyone not to count because you're one person- and for all us normal folk, we have to count. It's just that simple. glad you got your bfp- but really, i'm still convinced you did the math wrong.
> 
> Not trying to start anything- but you also can't give people advice like that, because, it's just not right. These women know what they're doing.

nope my period is usually 4-5 days long. && I concieved 2 days before my period was supposed to come. So yes I did concieve right before my missed period. And I dont know what you mean by "normal" because im "Normal". Ive had my period every single month at around the same time. Never have I ever missed a period because of stress. The math wasnt wrong. The last MP I had was on October 7th and ended on October 12th.... Count around 30 days after that and it was around November 6th I was supposed to get my period, and I have a friend that also concieved right before her period. Obviously you werent listening because I said that you are MOST fertile on ovualtion days but its not impossible to concieve at other times after your period. So Im not mis-informing anyone.. I think maybe you should do a little bit of research and find out if it is possible to get pregnant right before your period, BECAUSE IT IS!!!!! Im proof of that. I know when Im supposed to get my period lady. I keep track on the calender.:growlmad::grr:


----------



## ladybeautiful

kayleighb92 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> you really couldn't have conceived right before your missed period because of the luteal phase... the egg drops way before that... unless you have a really short period. But honestly- don't tell everyone not to count because you're one person- and for all us normal folk, we have to count. It's just that simple. glad you got your bfp- but really, i'm still convinced you did the math wrong.
> 
> Not trying to start anything- but you also can't give people advice like that, because, it's just not right. These women know what they're doing.
> 
> nope my period is usually 4-5 days long. && I concieved 2 days before my period was supposed to come. So yes I did concieve right before my missed period. And I dont know what you mean by "normal" because im "Normal". Ive had my period every single month at around the same time. Never have I ever missed a period because of stress. The math wasnt wrong. The last MP I had was on October 7th and ended on October 12th.... Count around 30 days after that and it was around November 6th I was supposed to get my period, and I have a friend that also concieved right before her period. Obviously you werent listening because I said that you are MOST fertile on ovualtion days but its not impossible to concieve at other times after your period. So Im not mis-informing anyone.. I think maybe you should do a little bit of research and find out if it is possible to get pregnant right before your period, BECAUSE IT IS!!!!! Im proof of that. I know when Im supposed to get my period lady. I keep track on the calender.:growlmad::grr:Click to expand...

Kayleigh... maybe, just MAYBE, you ovulated earlier in your cycle and happened to do the deed then? TBH I haven't read all your detailed earlier posts, so I mightve missed when you said you Bd'ed this cycle. Did you read up online why it's not humanly possible to conceive on day X and find out you've missed your period on X+2 days and be pregnant?

Anyway, congratulations and wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy! :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmm, it's very low to say you are more fertile than others in a forum post where some women have been TTC for a while.....It's very insensitive and I know why some of the women here took offense to it. It's not about being more fertile....it's about medical facts. You asked for advice and got it and to come back with that comment is very immature :nope:


----------



## lintu

kayleighb92 said:


> Some women are just more fertile than others :)

VERY VERY LOW BLOW

FYI

You can only get pregnant during your fertile window, which is *up to* 8 days. I will explain why in a minute... Anyway, depending on your own body and how long your cycle is, and how long your luteal phase (days between your ovulation day and the day before your next period) is.

Your follicular phase, or the days starting with the first day of your period to the day of ovulation, can change quite a bit and that is why it is hard to predict sometimes. However, some women have very regular cycles that only change by a day or two either way and it is easier for them, if you are lucky enough to have a very regular cycle, good for you. 

Back to the fertile window... Sperm can live for up to 7 days and then the egg can live up to 24 hours giving you a potential 8 day fertile window. However, this isn't "average" at all, but it is fact and good to know. The average life span of sperm is around 3 days, meaning once inside your body they can stick around for a while before they die. If you have sex 3 days before you ovulate, it is possible for the sperm to live long enough for the egg to come down and then fertilize it. The egg usually lives around 12 hours after it has been released before it desinegrates into the uterus and then eventually comes out with the shedding of your uterine walls (your period).

Some people however do get caught at different point in their cycles, I have a friend who got caught the day after her period and that has been proven, but the she does have PCOS.

Nobody is/was having a go but you seem to have developed a bit of a tude, or thats how I have taken it.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mths xx


----------



## flyingduster

Kayleigh, do I remember you saying that your partner used to "pull out" to prevent pregnancy? If that is the case then I bet ya _that_ is when you got pregnant; there is sperm there before a man ejaculates! Just because he has pulled out before ejaculating does NOT mean you wouldn't get pregnant; you are living proof of THAT. ;)

Your scan will let you know how far along you are anyway, and I bet it's a week or two more than you thought! lol. 
Good luck!


----------



## DaretoDream

kayleighb92 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> you really couldn't have conceived right before your missed period because of the luteal phase... the egg drops way before that... unless you have a really short period. But honestly- don't tell everyone not to count because you're one person- and for all us normal folk, we have to count. It's just that simple. glad you got your bfp- but really, i'm still convinced you did the math wrong.
> 
> Not trying to start anything- but you also can't give people advice like that, because, it's just not right. These women know what they're doing.
> 
> nope my period is usually 4-5 days long. && I concieved 2 days before my period was supposed to come. So yes I did concieve right before my missed period. And I dont know what you mean by "normal" because im "Normal". Ive had my period every single month at around the same time. Never have I ever missed a period because of stress. The math wasnt wrong. The last MP I had was on October 7th and ended on October 12th.... Count around 30 days after that and it was around November 6th I was supposed to get my period, and I have a friend that also concieved right before her period. Obviously you werent listening because I said that you are MOST fertile on ovualtion days but its not impossible to concieve at other times after your period. So Im not mis-informing anyone.. I think maybe you should do a little bit of research and find out if it is possible to get pregnant right before your period, BECAUSE IT IS!!!!! Im proof of that. I know when Im supposed to get my period lady. I keep track on the calender.:growlmad::grr:Click to expand...


sweetheart you seem to be a bit of a grump- i wasn't trying to say you weren't normal but ok- everyone else has to pay attention to their cycles because MOST women don't have a 28 day cycle and have to pay attention to their fertile window. You need to seriously calm down- and never tell a lady you are more fertile than her- just because you got lucky this cycle. That's a pretty nasty thing to say. 

I still wish you a happy and healthy 9 months, but other than that, i think you need to watch what you say- you're not making friends. You're coming off really nasty.


----------



## kayleighb92

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hmmmm, it's very low to say you are more fertile than others in a forum post where some women have been TTC for a while.....It's very insensitive and I know why some of the women here took offense to it. It's not about being more fertile....it's about medical facts. You asked for advice and got it and to come back with that comment is very immature :nope:

OK first of all when I said that I wasnt referring to myself in particular, matter of fact I have has troubles concieving for the past year, so it is not very low for me to say that because I was not bragging or trying to be rude. I know that this forum is for women trying to concieve and are having a hard time with it, so if I offended anyone I am very, very sorry. Those were not my intentions. I am in the same boat as all of you and Im not even sure if I will be able to carry through with this pregnancy because of complications in my past. So when I said that, I wasnt speaking for myself. Sorry again everyone :shy:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

kayleighb92 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, it's very low to say you are more fertile than others in a forum post where some women have been TTC for a while.....It's very insensitive and I know why some of the women here took offense to it. It's not about being more fertile....it's about medical facts. You asked for advice and got it and to come back with that comment is very immature :nope:
> 
> *OK first of all when I said that I wasnt referring to myself in particular, matter of fact I have has troubles concieving for the past year, so it is not very low for me to say that because I was not bragging or trying to be rude.* I know that this forum is for women trying to concieve and are having a hard time with it, so if I offended anyone I am very, very sorry. Those were not my intentions. I am in the same boat as all of you and Im not even sure if I will be able to carry through with this pregnancy because of complications in my past. So when I said that, I wasnt speaking for myself. Sorry again everyone :shy:Click to expand...

Yet, that is the way it came off. I'm glad you apologized though.


----------



## kayleighb92

Ozzieshunni said:


> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, it's very low to say you are more fertile than others in a forum post where some women have been TTC for a while.....It's very insensitive and I know why some of the women here took offense to it. It's not about being more fertile....it's about medical facts. You asked for advice and got it and to come back with that comment is very immature :nope:
> 
> *OK first of all when I said that I wasnt referring to myself in particular, matter of fact I have has troubles concieving for the past year, so it is not very low for me to say that because I was not bragging or trying to be rude.* I know that this forum is for women trying to concieve and are having a hard time with it, so if I offended anyone I am very, very sorry. Those were not my intentions. I am in the same boat as all of you and Im not even sure if I will be able to carry through with this pregnancy because of complications in my past. So when I said that, I wasnt speaking for myself. Sorry again everyone :shy:Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, that is the way it came off. I'm glad you apologized though.Click to expand...

Well I am sorry again to EVERYONE!!!!! Its kind of hard to express feelings over messages, and I re read my post and it was very rude sounding. But I didnt mean myself in particular because I have a very low egg count because of problems I had when I was younger so I am NOT more fertile than any other women. I am probably less fertile actually, but I was just speaking about other women in general who are very lucky to be able to concieve on the first few tries. I dont want to make any enemies on here because this is a place where I can vent out to people, and not feel embarrassed. So my apologies to anyone who may have took my post the wrong way and thought I was trying to be rude or snobby... & I am not immature. I am actually very mature for my age group. So if I came off that way I also apologize. Everyones feed back means a lot to me. & everyone that replies to my posts on here are very appreciated. Thanks, Kayleigh :cry:


----------



## Nayla82

Evening Everyone :flower:

Hope everyone is hanging in there and :dust: to everyone!! Ovulation is creeping up on me so I will be doing alot of :sex: in the next few days x just hoping and praying for a Xmas Miracle! :happydance:

Bless you CoCo Really there are times when I just feel im the only one in the world going through this rollercoaster, This site is like an extended Family :hugs: Love hearing success stories gives me Hope :thumbup:

Also CoCo I kept telling myself I will give myself a break from TTC but the guilt and the urge of letting a Month slip by gets the better of me, and I start using my OPK and trying to get as much :sex: in as I can, I keep telling myself this might be my Month and do everything I can to get the :bfp:

My Doctor says she does'nt want to move forward till after 15-18th Month of trying Hopefully I will be pregnant By January if not I think thats when we have to ask for a little help, I dont like when she uses the word 'unexplained' 'everything is looking good, give it more time it will happen' but its been well over 1 year of doing everything I can do, and im physically and mentally exhausted, TTC has squeezed the life out of me :nope:...

Friends and family have got pregnant given birth and im still trying so so hard to get even a close :bfp: (No1 knows that I have been trying so its a huge secret that im carrying with DH, My goodness if I told people i was trying 15Months ago that would have been so so tough :wacko:)

I guess its the waiting game xx What does your Dr say Dear? or Have u not yet spoken about it?

I really wish you all the best Hun lets hope 2011 is ours :dust:

Good luck to us all!! x :kiss:


----------



## flyingduster

AF is due today.... I had slightly tender boobs yesterday, but that's neither here-nor-there as I can get incredibly sore some months, and not even a twinge other months; and still have AF turn up regardless. Ugh. waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey Ladies!! :wave::wave:

Just started my first dose of Zarah BCP yesterday and probably gonna be on it for awhile!

We're thinking about moving because of our finances..so I think a baby will add on to our finances.. So we're gonna wait until my OH goes back to work and I find a job somewhere also...:dohh:

So how's the other ladies doing?

Hope ya'll are doing okay!

Have any of you gotten a :bfp: yet??


----------



## DaretoDream

kayleighb92 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, it's very low to say you are more fertile than others in a forum post where some women have been TTC for a while.....It's very insensitive and I know why some of the women here took offense to it. It's not about being more fertile....it's about medical facts. You asked for advice and got it and to come back with that comment is very immature :nope:
> 
> *OK first of all when I said that I wasnt referring to myself in particular, matter of fact I have has troubles concieving for the past year, so it is not very low for me to say that because I was not bragging or trying to be rude.* I know that this forum is for women trying to concieve and are having a hard time with it, so if I offended anyone I am very, very sorry. Those were not my intentions. I am in the same boat as all of you and Im not even sure if I will be able to carry through with this pregnancy because of complications in my past. So when I said that, I wasnt speaking for myself. Sorry again everyone :shy:Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, that is the way it came off. I'm glad you apologized though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am sorry again to EVERYONE!!!!! Its kind of hard to express feelings over messages, and I re read my post and it was very rude sounding. But I didnt mean myself in particular because I have a very low egg count because of problems I had when I was younger so I am NOT more fertile than any other women. I am probably less fertile actually, but I was just speaking about other women in general who are very lucky to be able to concieve on the first few tries. I dont want to make any enemies on here because this is a place where I can vent out to people, and not feel embarrassed. So my apologies to anyone who may have took my post the wrong way and thought I was trying to be rude or snobby... & I am not immature. I am actually very mature for my age group. So if I came off that way I also apologize. Everyones feed back means a lot to me. & everyone that replies to my posts on here are very appreciated. Thanks, Kayleigh :cry:Click to expand...

Glad you apologized, because yes, all of your entries did sound pretty nasty. I apologize too if you took my words harshly, they were not meant that way either. Glad you finally got your bfp, and the best luck to you!


----------



## calypso

Hey ladies, I have been gone for a couple of weeks. If you recall, I was on my last 2ww before stopping ttc for a while. My period didn't come for over a week! Tested and nothing, so I just waited and eventually AF came. I was bummed. I think DH was more sad. Well, we are tossing around the idea of resuming ttc sooner rather than later.

For now, good luck ladies!


----------



## flyingduster

Aww, calypso, hugs!! My AF was 8 days late last time too, it sucks doesn't it!!! I'd be tempted to just keep trying, perhaps relax about it a bit more (hah! easier said than done!!) and just enjoy yourselves, but don't STOP trying...? Unless you really want to of course!!! 
I keep thinking of the ladies who are still trying 15 months later who finally get pregnant naturally, it makes me wish we'd started trying much sooner, just in case it takes us that long too!!!! :/


----------



## DaretoDream

2 days til af shows. Was feeling confident about bd days, but honestly... feeling so down today. Temps dropped again today. Does anyone know how much sleep affects temps? The last two nights i've been restless. And last night was the worst, up almost every hour. Can that seriously affect temps? i know i'm grasping at straws.


----------



## Nayla82

Morning Lovelies :flower:

Dare2Dream fingers and toes crossed its yours hun!! i give up on charting my temps now, I got very obsessed with it. I always think my Grandma and great Great Grandma didnt even know what ovulation was let alone OPK :wacko: I pray its yours sweety! [-o&lt;
:dust: :dust: :dust: to you Dear xx


Flyduster:The Sentence 'If Only i knew than what I know now' really keeps repeating in my head.. Hands on Heart I so wished I started earlier I believed having :sex: without protection = a very quick :bfp: never for a split second did I feel after 15Months we would still be trying.. I said to my DH first 2 years we will enjoy marriage life than try straight after the 2 years is up, He wanted to start from the word go! I feel so so guilty now we didn't :( Looking back Wished I listen to DH and started on the Wedding night! :wacko:

All the pregnant women, and the women that fall pregnant very quickly are so so blessed to be able to fall pregnant in a blink of an eye, In my heart when I see a pregnant women i say to my self 'what a blessed women :flower:) Was I naive? was i overly confident? just wished i knew from day 1 it would be a longggg journey. 

Theres 5 children in our family, huge family my mother had all 5 of us 1 year apart... 5 kids within 5 years, I thought Mums fertile so will I! :cry: Far from it.. I have always dreamt of a big Family! not as much as 5 :haha: but mayb 3 or 4, but now I will be so so content with just the 1 :baby: 

Ok ladies please let the :bfp: keep rolling in with every success story I feel im getting closer to mine! :happydance:

Good Luck to everyone trying and everyone in the 2WW :kiss:

love and hugs xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies, just got a faint bfp this morning. :dance: PMA! 

AF was due tomorrow, but i am changing everything to being pg, because i got my positive! tried to photograph it, but still too light to show up on camera, but totally there! ladies, i'm pregnant!


----------



## Beth_welshy

A massive Congratulations Dare!!!! 

Have you had any symptoms? 

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Beth- not really! My symptoms were less than ever before- but thats also because i REFUSED to get all worked up this cycle. I ignored pretty much everything. but i've had a really bad back since O. My shoulder has been hurting, and i had a serious knee and hip issue one of the days as well.

Normally the week before AF i get a horrible craving for salt- and Peanut Butter. Never fails, right before AF i always HAVE to eat peanut butter!

This cycle- none. And that's been like that since i was a teen! So i was really hopeful but too afraid to hope! Also on sunday went out with friends to see a movie, and at lunch strangely nauseous. But thought was just crazy!

But today i've had mild cramping but really i feel pretty damn good! AND HUNGRY.


----------



## lintu

yeah dare to dream, massive congrats huni :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhh!!!! Dare!!!! OMG!! YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!! I'm so so happy for you!!!! how freekin awesome! CONGRATS! I so wish you a h&h 9 months. Ohhh YAY! 


Me? I'm gonna test tomorrow. Still no AF, and a couple of symptoms that I'm trying _really_ hard not to focus on or think about too much and make them more than what they are... I tell ya though, if I'm queasy again this evening then I'm going to find it blimmin hard to ignore three evenings in a row!! Eek!

testing tomorrow. No AF. Focusing on that. Ignore the gut. IGNORE THE GUT! Oh man.
Testing tomorrow. BFN is ok. BFN is ok! Another month is fine, heck, it's only been our second month! Dear Nayla has been trying forEVER [lol] Two months is fine. Three months is fine!!! BFN is ok...

Testing tomorrow. 

*sheesh*


----------



## StarlitHome

DaretoDream said:


> Ladies, just got a faint bfp this morning. :dance: PMA!
> 
> AF was due tomorrow, but i am changing everything to being pg, because i got my positive! tried to photograph it, but still too light to show up on camera, but totally there! ladies, i'm pregnant!

Congrats!

What kind of test did you use?

I had a faint positive on a blue-dye 5 days ago but half the Internet says it could be a false positive and the other half says "a line in the time is a line and you are". :dohh: So now I'm confused and don't know what to think. 
And I have pink-dye tests coming in the mail but in the mood I'm in now I'm ready to just wait and see if AF shows up on December 7th....


----------



## DaretoDream

StarlitHome said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, just got a faint bfp this morning. :dance: PMA!
> 
> AF was due tomorrow, but i am changing everything to being pg, because i got my positive! tried to photograph it, but still too light to show up on camera, but totally there! ladies, i'm pregnant!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> What kind of test did you use?
> 
> I had a faint positive on a blue-dye 5 days ago but half the Internet says it could be a false positive and the other half says "a line in the time is a line and you are". :dohh: So now I'm confused and don't know what to think.
> And I have pink-dye tests coming in the mail but in the mood I'm in now I'm ready to just wait and see if AF shows up on December 7th....Click to expand...


hi love I used the pink dye dip tests from earlypregnancytest.com. I've been using them for a few cycles now... Want to say like 3-4... And everytime I've used them I never got an evap or a hint of a line. Not even a bloody hint.

the ladies on bnb rec.d them to me because blue dye is apparently unreliable for the most part.

my first cycle I used a blue dye and got a faint line.... But it apparently happens like that on that brand.

but thses are usually so clearly negative I just couldn't believe it and really... Still don't. I need that stronger line to feel positive about the pg.


----------



## lintu

I woke this morning no cramps nothing, went to the loo wiped and pink, devo'd so I put a liner on and have had nothing since :shrug: i'm confused.com

Keep going to the loo feeling wet and expecting full on flow but nothing so far, I'm 9DPO and due on in 4 days xxx


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh Lintu, hopefully it's IB!! FX for you!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, could use your eyes. I finally put up Photos of my test this am <--- click that to visit and tell me if you see the line? PLEASE see the line. No pressure. :)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I'm back ladies. I know I disappeared for a while, my life was total depressing chaos. After my first round of clomid (50mg) I did not ovulate (progesterone levels were 3.3....and BFN) and then had to take bcp to get a period. problem is a i took the bcp and nothing happened. it took almost 2 weeks after the bcp before i got a period...which has never happened. so october was a month of me being angry and frustrated just waiting for af to show up so i could start round 2. 
well on halloween....round 2 clomid started (100mg)
and my progesterone levels were 7.7 :)
doc said to call when i got af...or if af didn't show up by (today) that i had to get them re-done......so after af did not show up....i had my bloodwork done again this morning. still waiting to see what they determined...but from what i have been told 7.7 is definitely ovulatory...and also from my further research of progesterone i found out that it is released into your bloodstream in pulses....so sometimes it can be low one minute an then high the next....so...really confusing for us ladies ttc.
anyways....it's all good news because progress is being made =)
hope all you ladies are doing fabulous.
congrats to all you ladies with BFPs
keep up the PMA the rest of you....
we'll all get those BFPs soon soon soon ;)

I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats Dare! I see a faint line! Test again in about a week and see if it darkens! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzie i couldn't wait so i tested this am with a nice clear blue early result one, and got my nice + !
:bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/CIMG0071.jpg


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OMG OMG OMG OMG! YAYAYAYAYA! :happydance:


----------



## DingleyDell

im new on here so im on cd8 today, bring on the bd :happydance:

im NOT giving up any hope of one day getting my bfp :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

:wave: dingley! Good luck!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh Dare, that is a definite! YAY!!! SOOOO happy for you!!!

me? Well I was testing this morning. Only, I wiped red. AF has arrived, with a vengance. *sigh*

Soooo, I'm out! lol. I'm actually not upset. Disappointed of course, but not upset. I'm much happier to have AF than a BFN, cos at least it's conclusive and means I'm onto CD1 already rather than waiting her out!!! 

Bring on the next round!!! It doens't look like I'll get a BFP for Christmas though as about the earliest I can test is Xmas I think. *sigh*

Round three, here I come!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm so sorry flying, i knew you were testing this am and was def rooting for you.


----------



## calypso

flyingduster said:


> Aww, calypso, hugs!! My AF was 8 days late last time too, it sucks doesn't it!!! I'd be tempted to just keep trying, perhaps relax about it a bit more (hah! easier said than done!!) and just enjoy yourselves, but don't STOP trying...? Unless you really want to of course!!!
> I keep thinking of the ladies who are still trying 15 months later who finally get pregnant naturally, it makes me wish we'd started trying much sooner, just in case it takes us that long too!!!! :/

We are planning on stopping TTC because we really wanted a summer baby (I am in school). We are rethinking that though... we never really thought it would take work for this to happen. lol I know that sounds bad, but it's so common to hear of accidental pregnancies that you don't think about it taking work. We are really ready though.


----------



## calypso

I have been so out of it this month with many different things that I may have missed O altogether. :( my ticker says I am on 3dpo based on my last af date and my (normal) 28 day cycle. We haven't BD in over a week! Plus I feel like I am O today, a bit crampy and more CM. I need to get down and use the opks but they get a bit depressing.

Okay, no more negativity. 

DH will BD tonight and try to make that baby!

Congrats to the new soon-to-be-moms! All the best from me :)


----------



## Nayla82

WOOOWWWW DARE2 DREAM!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Im so so Happy for you aghhhhhh!!!!!! Just switched on my Laptop to see whats happening in here and I saw your pic!!!! WELL DONE!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Im sat here with a HUGE SMILE!! you really really deserve this Honey... and u will make a great Mom!! Wishing you from the bottom of my heart a healthy and happy 9Months xxxxxx

A Quick Question Dear im in my fertile window and i have :sex: 6 times in the past 3 days... Getting a little sore down there :blush:, If you remember how many times did u :sex: this month? Im thinking about going at it for another 3 days.. Really really want to make sure its a Xmas Gift for me and i want to enter my 2WW knowing I did all i can :happydance: xx

Again well done!! enjoy every min of being pregnant hope i will join you soon xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Nayla82 said:


> WOOOWWWW DARE2 DREAM!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> Im so so Happy for you aghhhhhh!!!!!! Just switched on my Laptop to see whats happening in here and I saw your pic!!!! WELL DONE!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Im sat here with a HUGE SMILE!! you really really deserve this Honey... and u will make a great Mom!! Wishing you from the bottom of my heart a healthy and happy 9Months xxxxxx
> 
> A Quick Question Dear im in my fertile window and i have :sex: 6 times in the past 3 days... Getting a little sore down there :blush:, If you remember how many times did u :sex: this month? Im thinking about going at it for another 3 days.. Really really want to make sure its a Xmas Gift for me and i want to enter my 2WW knowing I did all i can :happydance: xx
> 
> Again well done!! enjoy every min of being pregnant hope i will join you soon xx

Well you can ALWAYS check out my FF chart, i'm leaving it up for girls to check out, because i always wanted to compare my cycles to someone who charted and got that bfp! So that's always there.

So this cycle, we bd'd THREE times in the fertile window. I used an OPK which i can't believe i didn't use sooner, they are awesome- and CHEAP from early pregnancy tests.com.

As soon as i got the Positive, the directions said, BD that night, and the two nights following. Because when you get your first + that means that you will O within the next 36 hours.

The first night, i had loads of ewcm- i mean tons, so i didn't use anything except a soft cup afterwards. the next two nights everything was creamy so, we used pre-seed and softcups. Not sure which worked, but something did.

FF told me to keep bd'ing until the temp rise to confirm O. And that was 3 nights, just like the opk directions. So, 3 times.

Hope that helps?


----------



## millybum

Hey all - add me in too! xx


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you Dare2dream for your answer xx I know it just takes the 1 act of :sex: to get the BFP, Just going to keep going for the next few days

I hear stories where women do it everyday for the full Month :wacko: It just shows a couple of times is just as strong xx I hope and pray We covered the days xxxxxx 

You can relax now Dear, Enjoy the 1st trimester :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

Just hoping it sticks!!


----------



## flyingduster

Feeling a little down today, had a totally CRAP run at a dog [obedience] show yesterday so just feeling like a whole heap of hard work (BD & dog training!) has gone to waste right now. *sigh* Hormones suck!!! lol

Also thinking ahead to the fact I have my final masters grooming exam next year, but will I be pregnant??? Do I go ahead and plan to sort out a dog to grow and maintain it's coat [ie a lot of ongoing work] for my workshop and exam and get my head down to studying etc, or do I instead wing it and just hope I'm pregnant soon meaning I'll put off doing the exam until 2012.... ugh. I don't want to put off the exam if I'm NOT pregnant, cos by 2012 I'd hope to BE pregnant or have a little one around. But I don't want to put of TTC for my last exam [that I'm not feeling confident about anyway] when I can easily do the exam any year I want [ie 2012!]

I really want to just get pregnant RIGHT NOW [lmao] so I can get on with planning the rest of my life ya know? *sigh*

Ups and downs. I hate hormones. Bring on another week when we can start BD!!! I'm thinking of trying to get some OPKs this time, I know I said I'd start that stuff in the new year, but I can only see months slipping away... ugh. Will see what I can get here in NZ I guess.


----------



## DaretoDream

flying, i'm so sorry love. I understand you feeling down. i don't know what i'd do. Can you to ttc - like, put it off for a few more months, so that you'd have the baby maybe right AFTER the exam? 

Like, when is the exam? If it was in August, i would wait until maybe march to start trying? would that be reasonable? this way, you're not really putting off either? Or would that not work?


----------



## lintu

little bit of a update, i'v had a bit more discharge today but again only in the morning :shrug:, checked my CP I have tons of CM and it is medium/high which is not norm for this stage of my cycle so I have everything crossed, and am actually starting to believe I may be PG just spoke to Chris about testing very tempted to test tomorrow but we have both agreed to leave it until wednesday and see what happens.


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm 8DPO today. 
I'm having a really strange vibrating feeling in my vagina. It comes and goes and only lasts a few seconds. I know it sounds really dodgy lol

Anyone else had this? 

Thanx


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Everyone :flower:

Beth- Anything different to the norm is a Good sign! :thumbup: lets hope and pray its just the Egg settling in nicely for you!! :dust::dust:

Lintu- really hope and [-o&lt; that this is your month, Sounds good and IB it may certainly be! I have Good feelings for you Both xx

Dare2Dream- I feel you have got the hardest bit out of the way :happydance: you got your :bfp: just take it extra extra easy and im sure the Lord will make it a sticky bean all the way :hugs: xx

As for Me? :shrug: I can say that I am now in my 2WW Now :wacko: very very excited and very very Nervous :wacko: as I know that I :sex: the day before Ovualtion.. Twice on the day of Ovulation and The following day! :happydance: I feel I will also :sex: every other day till the end of my Cycle.:haha:. just in Case I might Ovulate Again lol (seriously drives me Nutty TTC and I start making up my own Biology lessons in my head:blush:)

My Boobs are so so sore and heavy (that ALWAYS happens straight after Ovulation, feels like Rocks are in there..) Just hope and pray that Its the Month for me:cloud9: ..

I guess I will try and carry on as normal! (So shes says) and lets just see how the next 2weeks unfold.. :dust: to us all xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Nayla

Good luck to you!!! 

xxx


----------



## Coco14

Hi Dingley!

Aww Born2b, sorry you've had a hard time but good news in the end, FX'ed :)

OMG Dare!! Bit late on the celebrations but CONGRATULATIONS!! :D Amazing news :)

Hi Flying, :hugs:maybe you should sit down with your partner and try and work it out together.
What dog/s do you have?

I hope all works out for you Calypso.

Welcome Milly!

Beth, that's strange! Let's hope it means something good...!?

Good luck Nayla :)


----------



## flyingduster

Beth, I've had that buzzing in my TWW both times now [I might have had it before, but I wasn't symptom spotting like I have been since TTC!!! haha] and both times it hasn't meant a single thing for me... I don't know what it is, but it's a weird buzz down there isn't it!!! lol

Thanks guys, I really really don't want to stop TTC right now. It freaks me out that it might take us a year or so _anyway_, let alone if I leave it for another 6 months! I'd go nuts! lol. We want kids yesterday, so putting it off isn't an option that I want to consider. I'm really not feeling confident about my exam [it'll be in Aug probably] so I'm quite happy to have an excuse to put it off for a year if I can (I can literally do it any year I want, it won't affect anything except it'll take an extra year to get my bit of paper saying I'm a master groomer! lmao) the problem for me comes from the not-knowing yet! I'm the person that likes to have things _organised_. I would love to be pregnant next year MORE than I want to do my exam next year, and hence I'm not going to stop trying! It's just the wondering if I WILL be pregnant by then or not. If I'm not, then I will go ahead and give my exam a go, but I do need to start preparing for it by January really, and hence I'm feeling a bit torn cos i don't know if I'll KNOW anything more by Jan! *sigh*

On a lighter note, I'm on CD3 now and AF is waning now thank goodness [it's a tap-on-full sorta thing when she arrives!] so cramps are almost nothing now too and I'm thinking ahead to when I'l O.

Coco, I have my first dog still, a 13 year old fox terrier X, and my grooming model & obedience extrodinair [lmao, social butterfly more like it! *facepalm*] a 4 year old standard poodle.


----------



## flyingduster

UGH, not helping my miserable mood right now is the fact I have one friend in labour as I type. One firend 4 days overdue. Another firend with a 10 day old baby, AND found out last night that another friend is 4-5 months pregnant and she had no idea. UGH UGH UGH.


----------



## StarlitHome

flyingduster said:


> UGH, not helping my miserable mood right now is the fact I have one friend in labour as I type. One firend 4 days overdue. Another firend with a 10 day old baby, AND found out last night that another friend is 4-5 months pregnant and she had no idea. UGH UGH UGH.

:hugs:


----------



## lintu

Well I'm on CD1 ladies, had a bit of a PMA slip this AM but it's all good this evening I back up to speed and on to next Cycle :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: flying & lintu.

BUT glad that you guys are moving forward so you can have that bfp!!!!


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Sorry she got you lintu, Love and hugs for the next cycle :hugs:

Last night I had a little melt down :cry: I was as happy as anything than out of the blue was crying hysterically my DH was confused and realised this isnt healthy for me anymore..

I was sat on my lap top and I think by March (19th Month of Trying) I will be very serious about IUI, Did a little research after my dinner, its only 15% under 35 chance and it can take up to 4-6 tries.. and I was casually reading out load so my DH gets the Hint :winkwink:
His Reaction was "Woah doesnt even work 1st time!' I said in a relaxed tone 'We can keep doing IUI till it works for us' it isnt as invasive as IVF, Than he replied 'This whole procedure is going to stress me out to the max!' Thats when I just burst into tears :cry: I will be doing EVERYTHING he doesnt even need to be with me just give me a pot full of his :spermy: 

Hes just so so relaxed and if I was Man I would so everything and anything to help my partner. I feel I have so much knowledge on TTC I think all he knows his ovulation is when an egg drops! :shrug:

Sorry for being down but im just trembling from the inside even though i just ovulated why does my heart tell me its another No :nope: I want this so so so so so so much!! I cant keep going like this.. I just feel im not doing enough, :shrug:

Better get myself ready I should be ok Later xx :dust:


----------



## lintu

Oh nayla :hugs: I had a lil meltdown yest and it almost makes me worse cos Chris doesn't appear upset every mth :shrug: 

We had a chat and that's when I realised he was a gutted as me but was trying to put on a brave face for me, I made it all about me. They just dont get that it's extra hard for us cos of all the hormones making us crazy!! Then I thought I dont want you breaking down every mth cos I couldn't cope with that too, poor things just can't win!

Good job we've got the ladies on BNB xxxxx


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Nayla, I can only imagine the heart ache you're going through, here I am worrying about it all with only round three starting, and you are still going after so long.... :hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

flyingduster said:


> Aww Nayla, I can only imagine the heart ache you're going through, here I am worrying about it all with only round three starting, and you are still going after so long.... :hugs:

echoed....
:hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Nayla82 said:


> Good Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry she got you lintu, Love and hugs for the next cycle :hugs:
> 
> Last night I had a little melt down :cry: I was as happy as anything than out of the blue was crying hysterically my DH was confused and realised this isnt healthy for me anymore..
> 
> I was sat on my lap top and I think by March (19th Month of Trying) I will be very serious about IUI, Did a little research after my dinner, its only 15% under 35 chance and it can take up to 4-6 tries.. and I was casually reading out load so my DH gets the Hint :winkwink:
> His Reaction was "Woah doesnt even work 1st time!' I said in a relaxed tone 'We can keep doing IUI till it works for us' it isnt as invasive as IVF, Than he replied 'This whole procedure is going to stress me out to the max!' Thats when I just burst into tears :cry: I will be doing EVERYTHING he doesnt even need to be with me just give me a pot full of his :spermy:
> 
> Hes just so so relaxed and if I was Man I would so everything and anything to help my partner. I feel I have so much knowledge on TTC I think all he knows his ovulation is when an egg drops! :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for being down but im just trembling from the inside even though i just ovulated why does my heart tell me its another No :nope: I want this so so so so so so much!! I cant keep going like this.. I just feel im not doing enough, :shrug:
> 
> Better get myself ready I should be ok Later xx :dust:

oh nayla hun so sorry that you're feeling down 

just know that we are all here for you if you need us

hope you feel better soon our thoughts are with you xx


----------



## DaretoDream

nayla i'm so sorry love, :hugs: i know lots of success stories with iui. And it's a great thing. If he really wants it, he'll harvest his :spermy: for you.


----------



## angelgirl86

Nayla just wanted to express how sorry I am you have to go through such a hard time and your OH isn't trying to make it any easier. I never quite understand why us women are the one's who have to do EVERYTHING while when they are asked to do one thing they have a fit, it doesn't make sense.:hugs:

Just thought I'd drop by and see how everyone is doing though, praying for those of you who haven't gotten that :bfp: to see it really soon and sending lots of :hugs: out to you all as well. :) 

As for me I'm 5 DPO now, started taking soy this cycle and it moved my OV date to 2 days sooner so I'm hoping that adds 2 days to my LP. I was afraid that since I already OV on my own the soy would mess up my cycle but it didn't so here's hoping it helps me get PG real soon!


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Angelgirl86! my fingers are crossed for you too!!! :)

My mood has been better today. I'm feeling very clucky though cos my friend had her lil girl yesterday and she has the thickest mop of hair and is just adorable.... dammit. She was an 'accident' too though, which hasn't helped! lol

I've been swinging from wanting pregnant right here right now [lol] to thinking that well, I'm young so it WILL be ok if it takes a while. So for now I'm just going to carry on. I'll start planning for my exam next year, I'm not feeling confident about it so may well fail and have to re-sit it in 2012 *anyway* so I figure I can just carry on for now, and if I DO get preggers at a time that makes sitting my exam difficult, then I'll postpone the exam and have bubs; yay! If I don't get preggers, then I'll sit my exam and go from there; yay! lol. Not sure why I was so worried about it before. Stupid hormones.

AF is all but a little bit of colour when I wipe now, so another 24 hours and she'll be gone again. CD5 tomorrow, will be able to start having some fun again soon. ;)


----------



## calypso

Nayla, I am sorry that this is taking so long for you and that it is taking it's toll on you. GL on IUI! 

Big hugs to all the TTCers. :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you All for your very very Kind words :hug: 

I usually try and show the world that I am a tough cookie, but sometimes trying to get on that stage and pretend that life is full of glitter and fluff gets rather hards some times! But hey the show must go on I guess :thumbup:

TTC has taught me that There are some very insensitive people in this world. After work I popped into to say hi to a friend, Her Mother was in and shes very known to be outspoken :wacko: I was having a :coffee: happily chatting to my friend about work and she isnt really missing much (shes on maternity leave).. Out of the blue her mother says:

'Wheres your baby its about time.. You got married 2 years before her' I was :wacko: Thinking my friend would have said something in my defence she added her bit ' You told me 2010 was going to be your year and now its almost finished, trust me dont worry about having a :baby: once it is in your arms you will regret not starting earlier, were all nervous about having a baby but trust me its the best thing ever!'
(Last year I was the fool that said next year i will have a baby, me being stupid in 2009 thought easily by 2010 i would fall pregnant and have a baby by now :nope:) I said God willing soon just been busy with work and the new house etc ect :blush:

Even though shes a good friend of mine i have NOT told her about this personal and painful journey that I have been going through. Ironically she got pregnant when she forgot to take the pill! and had a baby 8 Months after her wedding, I remember her telling me i thought getting pregnant would have been a little tougher, was very easy indeed despite the 40 cigs she spokes a day!, even when she was pregnant I remember her smoking, she told me Only 5 a day, deep down I knew it was more and it really made my blood boil. Having a little life growing in you and instead of treating your body like a temple she was adding toxins :growlmad: (Thats a whole other story)

Last night my DH Cooked me dinner and apologised For upsetting me. I told him its nothing to be sorry about. I just had a moment where it all got too much for me. I explained to him:

'Im so tired of pretending that im happy and unbeat when :witch: gets me, the fact that im walking on egg shells around you during Ovulation as i really want to do alot of :sex: without making it obvious, Sneaking into the bathroom and filling myself with Pre-Seed without you knowing, secretly buying books and OPK, again trying not to show you:nope: Trying not to breath or utter the word TTC as you throw a fit.. Trying to show Im happy when at least a few times a Month close friends and family are getting their :bfp: Already on baby2 when last year they gave birth, I stressed to him its just getting really really hard, even when i switch on the TV a celebrity is pregnant or theres babies everywhere , Eastenders just one of my fave soaps! 

He did listen and he told me, Just leave it in Gods hands when its meant to be it will be.. i promise you by summer you will be pregnant, He lives in La la land sometimes! (he keeps pushing the Months further and further back) :growlmad: that will be 2 years and Say i am not?? he just believes not seeing a doctor just :sex: will do the trick. He told me doing IUI isnt natural and I dont have faith in the lord.. i told him God gave Drs knowledge and science is out there if needed. We are not a loosers or freaks if we ask for a little help? Maybe we just need some1 else to help us a little 

:cry: Were are not spring chickens either :nope: he turns 30 soon, and i will be turning 29, God forbid if its anything serious we still have time for treatment etc etc.. yet his relaxed attitude 'look at Mariah Carey and Celine Dion' :wacko: ok there are in their 40s they had IVF and they have money that we can never dream off! 

It took His brother 14 years to have their babies, Worries me to the pits of my stomach, when ever i bring up his brother he gets very angry and tells me not to compare them. His elder brother had measles or mumps as a child thats what my SIL told me and it had a huge effect on his :spermy: When she tells me the story it makes me cry. She told me he was living in denial for 14 years, never got checked up, I told her wow 14 years!! Cutting a longggg story short in the end they had IVF and now have 2 beautiful babies (its so so sad he waited so long he could have been a father much earlier on yet as a Man he felt it will happen naturally)

Sometimes I feel stubborness runs through the family, I thank the lord my DH didnt have and childhood illness, and his other Brother has 4 Children so definitely i Feel that was an individual case. I dont know anymore :shrug: It panics me a little.

Thank you again for just listening to me This is my only place i can talk to without feeling im being judged..

:dust: To all us ladies TTC and :dust: to all you pregnant beauties xx

Brrrrr im typing away with frost bites so cold :cold::cold: enjoy your day x


----------



## Coco14

Nayla82 said:


> Good Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry she got you lintu, Love and hugs for the next cycle :hugs:
> 
> Last night I had a little melt down :cry: I was as happy as anything than out of the blue was crying hysterically my DH was confused and realised this isnt healthy for me anymore..
> 
> I was sat on my lap top and I think by March (19th Month of Trying) I will be very serious about IUI, Did a little research after my dinner, its only 15% under 35 chance and it can take up to 4-6 tries.. and I was casually reading out load so my DH gets the Hint :winkwink:
> His Reaction was "Woah doesnt even work 1st time!' I said in a relaxed tone 'We can keep doing IUI till it works for us' it isnt as invasive as IVF, Than he replied 'This whole procedure is going to stress me out to the max!' Thats when I just burst into tears :cry: I will be doing EVERYTHING he doesnt even need to be with me just give me a pot full of his :spermy:
> 
> Hes just so so relaxed and if I was Man I would so everything and anything to help my partner. I feel I have so much knowledge on TTC I think all he knows his ovulation is when an egg drops! :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for being down but im just trembling from the inside even though i just ovulated why does my heart tell me its another No :nope: I want this so so so so so so much!! I cant keep going like this.. I just feel im not doing enough, :shrug:
> 
> Better get myself ready I should be ok Later xx :dust:

 
Aww Nayla I know what you mean, men have got it so easy! It is a disheartening journey but you have stayed strong and everyone on here is so inspirational they way you all keep picking yourself, and eachother, back up. It will happen for all of us :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Nayla, I feel like I want to show my b/f your post because it applies to me perfectly too!
Thanks goodness we have eachother or we would go crazy. BnB has been a life saver!!
Some people really don't think do they! Maybe you should tell your friend? My friend got pregnant after 2 months trying, smoked the entire way through the pregnancy and was basically having a mini cyber affair before she was pregnant and after!! And she never asks how I am, doesn't know the latest about my apps or where I'm at because I have to explain to so many people that if she doesn't care enough to ask I can't be bothered to tell her!


----------



## flyingduster

Wow Nayla, sooo much emotion there, I'm feelign all emotional too and I can only *imagine* your feelings... I too am entierly grateful for BnB here, I love that we can come on here and share, cos despite our love for our DHs, they just don't get the hormones and emotions we seem to experience going through this process!!!

DH made a stupid comment the other day that got me down a bit too; there was an ad on the tv for a bank talking about loans for something like IVF, DH scoffed and said 'maybe in 10 years we'd look at that!' to which I replied that if we've had no success I'd hope we sought help like that a whole lot sooner than 10 years!! He then said 'yeah but heaps of couples go for years and years and years before they have kids' UGH! I told him that if we're _actively trying_ for more than a year or so then I would want to get checked out. He didn't really reply to that so I dunno what he's thinking now. He IS very ill with a chest infection & fever now too which probably isn't helping!

One day at a time I suppose... I'm sorry Nayla that it's all so crappy right now. It freaks me out that it could take so long, and I'm hoping SOOOO MUCH for you that it *just happens* this time! I can only imagine how much YOU are hoping!! :hugs: Ohhh, I hope we ALL get our BFP this time, it would be amazing to go through this TTC journey together, and then be able to do the whole pregnancy journey together tooo.....


----------



## rustyswife828

DaretoDream said:


> :hugs: flying & lintu.
> 
> BUT glad that you guys are moving forward so you can have that bfp!!!!

Hey girl!!

I know it's been awhile for me to be on here! :haha:

But I want to give you a MASSIVE MASSIVE CONGRATS girl!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Soo happy for you after all these times you were having trouble with your cycles!!!

Good luck down the 9 month road girl!!


----------



## calypso

Oh man, I feel like I did when I first got my period over a decade ago! 

We went from NTNP to TTC (with only preseed/timely BD). All periods were like clockwork! Then, my last period was over a week late, and heavy, crampy, the works. I had even POAS and a big negative. This month, I figured I would have a regular period ~28 days after my last one began. I have never had late periods before. Well, a few days ago (over a week earlier than I guessed AF would come) but the time that a 'normal' period would have started, had the last one not been late... Sorry if it's confusing!.... I started cramping and feeling like AF is coming. I have been keeping an eye on things and even wearing panty liners because I feel like it's coming any minute. Here I am, days later and NOTHING. But, I am not quite at my "estimated AF arrival," which would be 28 days after my last one began.

OMG I even sound like a mess.

Anyway, when is this period coming?! What happens after a late period (without pregnancy of course)? It's more stressful now that DH and I decided to continue TTC, I am sure I mentioned before we were going to take a break for a summer baby, but we are ready now! I get my hopes up and then get a clearly negative test. :(


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Sorry it has been so long girls. My TTC life has been a bloody roller coaster this past couple months I tell ya.
I am currently in limbo. Waiting on AF or a BFP because I just went to the doc's and although my period is a week late she said it could take a couple more weeks to show up (af or a bfp) so i'm just waiting. Doc's appt on the 14th.
My progesterone levels are going up and I definitely ovulated this cycle so that is good, but this waiting business is for the dogs I tell ya.
I am ever hopeful though. God is gonna bless me with a baby soon...I just know it.
Sucky part is I have every textbook preggo symptom and all BFN's so far. I mean things I have NEVER dealt with before. Sore nipples, extreme bloating, nauseousness/dry heaving in the mornings, etc. 
Never been in this boat before, so we'll see.....Fx'd and sending up prayers daily.

Love and Babydust to you all.

Hope you are doing well Rusty!!!


----------



## sequeena

I've not been here for a while but wanted to let you girls know I got my :bfp: today :D

Or rather, 3 of them :haha:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

FAB!! Congrats Sequeena =)


----------



## DaretoDream

sequeena said:


> i've not been here for a while but wanted to let you girls know i got my :bfp: Today :d
> 
> or rather, 3 of them :haha:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg




congrats!!!!


----------



## sequeena

We have the same EDD :D


----------



## DaretoDream

that's awesome sequeena!!!!! :) i'm so happy to see you!


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> that's awesome sequeena!!!!! :) i'm so happy to see you!

You too hun it's great we're going through this together :D


----------



## calypso

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Sorry it has been so long girls. My TTC life has been a bloody roller coaster this past couple months I tell ya.
> I am currently in limbo. Waiting on AF or a BFP because I just went to the doc's and although my period is a week late she said it could take a couple more weeks to show up (af or a bfp) so i'm just waiting. Doc's appt on the 14th.
> My progesterone levels are going up and I definitely ovulated this cycle so that is good, but this waiting business is for the dogs I tell ya.
> I am ever hopeful though. God is gonna bless me with a baby soon...I just know it.
> Sucky part is I have every textbook preggo symptom and all BFN's so far. I mean things I have NEVER dealt with before. Sore nipples, extreme bloating, nauseousness/dry heaving in the mornings, etc.
> Never been in this boat before, so we'll see.....Fx'd and sending up prayers daily.
> 
> Love and Babydust to you all.
> 
> Hope you are doing well Rusty!!!

I had the same thing happen last month with a BFN :( I hope things go better for you though. I know how you feel, I was so sure! Ugh.


----------



## Nayla82

Hi everyone :flower:

Congrats Sequeena!! :happydance: wow I love looking at a :bfp: stick! They really give me hope that 1 day just 1 day i will have 2 huge red fat lines! [-o&lt; :happydance: a happy and healthy 9 Months hun,

A question I think I ask all pregnant women :blush: how many times did you :sex: and what were the main signs and symptoms that just was little different than the norm? :coffee: Would appreciate any answer! Thanks you! :flower:

I hope everyone is feeling a little better despite the cold weather :cold:, Im 8DPO way to early to feel anything or any twitches I guess another 1 week to wait :wacko:

I was chatting to a friend that is 100% certain that she :sex: just the once last Month it was CD7 after her period finished, than she travelled alone for 3 weeks and she got back and found out she was Pregnant! Wow just the once! She must have ovulated very early or the :spermy: lived a good few days in her, Either way a story where one time was a enough! :thumbup:

Calypso- Aww I hope you get your BFP what a lovely surprise that would be :hugs: I guess we all just need to wait and see what our bodies are doing :wacko:

Have a great weekend ladies xx :dust: to us all x


----------



## StarlitHome

Congrats, sequeena! 

:dust: to everyone else - we missed Ov this cycle so I'm pretty much just waiting for it to end.


----------



## sequeena

Nayla you will get it!! I always used to think fat lines were a con because surely I'd never have one LOL

Honestly, we only dtd once in November as it's been very stressful... but I didn't think about ttc at all so maybe that helped?

My symptoms now are;
- point boobs which are sore on and off
- on and off sore belly
- pooping problems (can't go or it's running out of me LOL)
- slight back pain
- wind :blush:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Congratulations Sequenna :) 

xxx


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats Sequeena H&H 9 months to you! :)

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Lots of :dust: to you all!

Just here for a quick update, had what i think might be implantation spotting really early this morning so keeping my FX'd this is my cycle for bfp!


----------



## Phantom

I'm still here. :dohh: Didn't think it would take this long! I want my first little bean!!!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Still no AF, still no BFP....saw the doc at the clinic on Friday, and she said that even though my period is about a week late it could take 2 more weeks to know anything for sure...so I'm not going to worry about it.
Doctor's appt on 14th....we'll see what happens!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi Ladies

I got my :bfp: this morning on a digital. :happydance::happydance:

Thought AF had arrived on Saturday evening but turned to spotting. 

I rang the doctor and they told me to contact the midwife. Told her about the bleeding and im booked in for a scan December 20th.

Hope my Jelly Bean sticks!!!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Me! I wanna conceive baba #1!!! Throw baby dust at me :)


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh, congrats beth_welshy!!!! Good luck with the scan, I hope all is well in there!!!!!!

I ordered a BBT this morning, so it should be here by the end of the week hopefully... Not sure it'll be a lot of help this month cos when it gets here it'll only be a matter of days until O is due, but I figure it won't hurt to temp anyway...! hehe


----------



## StarlitHome

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning on a digital. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thought AF had arrived on Saturday evening but turned to spotting.
> 
> I rang the doctor and they told me to contact the midwife. Told her about the bleeding and im booked in for a scan December 20th.
> 
> Hope my Jelly Bean sticks!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone xxx

Congrats!!!
Fingers crossed I get mine next cycle... This cycle was a total washout.


----------



## DaretoDream

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning on a digital. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thought AF had arrived on Saturday evening but turned to spotting.
> 
> I rang the doctor and they told me to contact the midwife. Told her about the bleeding and im booked in for a scan December 20th.
> 
> Hope my Jelly Bean sticks!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone xxx



Beth that's fantastic!!! congrats!


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats Beth, H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Nayla82

Excellent news Beth!! Well done!! :happydance:

Those vibrations were definitely a GREAT sign! well done again happy and healthy 9 Months.

AFM- i test this weekend. I know it already a NO :nope: everything linked to AF is happening.

good luck every one xx


----------



## angelgirl86

Well for sure I thought I was out yesterday, even had the temp drop signifying AF but she never showed up and my temp rose again today back above the coverline so I'm keeping my FX'd I get a BFP in another day or two!


----------



## sequeena

angelgirl86 said:


> Well for sure I thought I was out yesterday, even had the temp drop signifying AF but she never showed up and my temp rose again today back above the coverline so I'm keeping my FX'd I get a BFP in another day or two!

Oh Good luck!!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

So according to my charts AF should've arrived yesterday.

She didn't.

According to how I know my body, she should've arrived today, this morning.

She hasn't.

I'm freaking out a bit because, well, no matter how many times I've thought myself pregnant AF has always shown. Also I was certain that this cycle had been a wasted one, so certain we missed DTD at the right time.

Now I am so confused... If AF still isn't here I plan to test on Friday.


----------



## sequeena

Ahhh starlit!!! I hope you're joining me in first tri soon :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Im 14 DPO just tested and it was a :nope: if I was pregnant would it have shown up by now?? I just caved in and thought let me see

Wish I didnt now :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

It would show up in a lot of ladies but not all hun, It all depends on when implantation occurs & hpow many days after that you are.

I say your not out until the ugly :witch: shows her face!

When is she due??


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you Lisa, Im not due till Sunday 12th and usually I have never had the chance to test as :witch: gets me first.

Today was the 1st time i have ever tested with a HPT and wow it was one huge thick line, nothing that i can hold on to?

I just hope that I tested too early and maybe just maybe [-o&lt; it will be My Month?

Few days to go, and I will know for sure :wacko:


----------



## justbeginning

Me! Finished our first round of Clomid this month and my OPK says I'm ovulating as of yesterday :) Haven't been on BCPs since January though and diagnosed with PCOS in July. No shock there as all of my female cousins also have PCOS. This is our first real month trying...so cross your fingers!!!


----------



## angelgirl86

Well the evil :witch: showed up today so I'm onto cycle 22. Best of luck to the rest of u.


----------



## StarlitHome

All right, I am no longer confused - AF arrived today :haha:
On to Cycle four! Woohoo! My PMA is pretty high right now, it's our wedding anniversary cycle and I should ov right around the anniversary date!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh wow angelgirl, 22nd cycle! Eeep! ((hugs)) and baby dust!!!

Starlit, good luck! FX the timing works out, how neat would that be!!!! :D

I got my BBT today, so will start temping in the morning, O is due any time from tomorrow (though more likely in 3-4 days still) so we'll see....! :D


----------



## Coco14

SEQUEENA and BETH CONGRATS!! :D The best christmas news!!

Angelgirl, how are you doing?

Hi Justbeginning, good luck.

Welcome MrsKTB!


----------



## Nayla82

:witch: Got me at 5am this Morning, Been up ever since :cry: I just cant seem to stop crying. 

DH walked into the lounge at 6am and promised me that he will get fully checked on Monday. After 15Months he's refused any tests or SA Analysis. Monday Morning he promised me to go in. His exact words " It kills me seeing you cry Month After Month, I will do anything to make you happy"

Im still shocked he's agreed to go in, As he does not believe in going in till after 18 Months of trying. I will just keep quiet in case he changes his mind, He was very very serious (hes always seen this as a taboo subject?)

Please ladies, Is it possible he can do his business on the day? as i dont want him to leave the clinic with the fear that he might not do his sample at home? I just want him to finish it on Monday and hand it in there and than, Need to see once and for all what his :spermy: are like?

Hope the weekend zooms past, Im so sad my period has arrived, but i feel that now my DH has agreed to unite as one, were heading in the right direction:thumbup: and the Doctor seeing my husband with me will know how serious i am, As so far its just me that goes in every 4Months, Sometimes I wonder does she even believe im married :blush: as HES NEVER BEEN ONCE.

I will update you what happens. Im now Moving on to my 16th Month of charting, pre-seeding, opk'ing, :sex: tell my thights hurt :blush: etc etc..

:dust: TO Every women on earth TTC :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww sweetie :hug:

I'm not sure about the clinic as me & oh have only been trying for a year. Will probably visit the docs ourselves in the new year. Really pleased to hear that your oh is finally stepping up though. 

Hope everythings ok

:dust: to you too

xx


----------



## DaretoDream

so sorry nayla -- i'm sure the bfp fairy will visit you soon enough! And i'm so glad he's going in for you! That's fantastic!


----------



## calypso

My cycles are getting longer and longer! AF yesterday :'( Have been out of town for my husband's grandfather's funeral.

There is always next month, right?

3 finals Monday then I get to relax for a few weeks before next semester.


----------



## StarlitHome

AF is on her way out now. Go away go away and don't come back for 9 months, :witch:...


----------



## Nayla82

Thanks Dare2Dream,

Thanks Lisa, I hope you get your BFP soon Hun, theres no harm popping in the New Year, just to have a chat and to know everything is working well, Makes you feel much better, just talking to a professional :thumbup:

Seriously its a MIRACLE that my DH will come with me not once for the past 15 Months has he gone, Or even considered it??

Im getting so excited :happydance: as I never thought this day would come and he would agree, and it came from him :thumbup:

I told him whatever the results we will work through them.. Now that I know hes willing to understand 15Months Might be a little too long not to even chat about it, has caused alot of stress on us.

I love it when he reassures me 

'what ever happens whatever they say, we will get through this, and I promise you will be a Mom soon' 

:cry: it really means the world to me to hear the words that he cares and now hes just as eager as me to get our BFP :gun: 

im jumping up and down like im already pregnant :haha:

Will update you how it goes tomorrow x


----------



## cgwifey09

hey ladies. i would love to get pg very soon haha. been trying since august and i started to get worried cuz im not even in my 20's yet and turns out i possibly have endo. i have testing jan 12th so im hoping to have it happen before then. fx to everyone


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Nayla, that's wonderful he's coming on board PROPERLY now!!! I'm so pleased for you!! It's not a BFP, but it's one heck of a lot closer to one now hu!? :D

Me, well my lil sis is here, and she's with me at work as well as at home, so I haven't been able to sneak on here! me & DH were chatting in bed the other night, and he said something about having to wait until next year to try again, and then quickly made the comment he doens't wanna wait that long.... to which I agreed and made the comment that it's a pity my lil sis couldn't go stay with her father for a night or two, he asked why, and I said cos I'm due to ovulate in the next day or so... We ended up BDing as quietly as we could. lmao! I guess he's as keen for this as I am for him to be prepared to try with her in the room right beside us... infact we tried again last night, but we were both tired, one of the cats was complaining loudly that we'd shut our bedroom door, and trying to keep quiet meant we didn't actually get far before we both just stopped from being exhausted! haha. 

I'm temping, but only have 4 temps now, so not much to go by yet... I've had a fair bit of creamy CM, and a little bit of stretchy CM every day though, so I have my FX!!!


----------



## CFarley

Hey gals - I'm a ttc #1 dream believer! We've been ttc all of this year and, in October, I saw a doc and a nutritionalist. Turns out my hormone levels hadn't leveled after being on bc a year ago. So, she started me on a detox program and other supplements to clean me up and restore balance. I saw her last week and she was real happy with my progress and said I should conceive in January. My husband also got tested and everything looked really good except his morphology - he only had 40% by who standards. Out of his count of 80 million, that would technically mean several million were just fine. He started taking multivitamins but I know that takes 3 months to create all new sperm. Does anybody have any insight on low morphology or if 40% is still ok? The urologist is not covered by insurance and we can't afford for him to go while still paying the nutritionalist for my course of action. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies! i'm back in the 2WW!! I'm currently 1 DPO according to countdowntopregnancy.com, thought i'd update as it's been ages since i've commented here :)

:dust:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies,

This has been the HARDEST DAY OF MY LIFE TTC :cry:

i got my husbands S/A today and it was ZERO and 1 single dead sperm, Yes zip ZERO Nothing at all :cry: I begged him for the past 16 Months to get the test done and finally he took the test yesterday and we just got the result. I have been hysterical all day. 

Now my husband has zero sperms i have to focus on how to get sperms in him?? I hope and pray this isnt the end. Dr said it very rare as out of all the Millions of sperms there was not even ONE?? she said 10Million IS considered very low, but not 1000 100 10 my husband has NOTHING :cry: 

I spent the morning curled up in a ball crying and crying. Has any1 heard of ZERO sperm??

He will be seeing a urologist in 3 days, i just hope and pray for a miracle xx Dr told us to consider sperm donar or adoption? I want OUR baby, She sounds like were a lost cause is there any medicine he can take even if it makes 1 sperm?

Ive spent ALL DAY reading up on it, Not a good place to be, I love him so so much, i have begged him for so so long for this Test and look what happened :cry: 

Im in a very very dark place right now,

Please pray for me ladies x


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh nayla! Wow!!!!! I've never head of NONE!!? Eeep! ((hugs)) I really don't have anything to help you, but know that I'm thinking of you from the other side of the world... :(


----------



## StarlitHome

:hugs: for Nayla.


----------



## BrainsBeauty

I'm trying to conceive my first bundle of joy! I'm wishing for a beautiful healthy baby.


----------



## flyingduster

*bump* I hope you're feeling ok Nayla... I was wondering if anything more has been found out? Is he not MAKING any sperm, or are they just not getting through??? I hope you can find out some more info to help you, or at least so that you are able to come to terms with it all and can find a solution for you both. ((hugs))

I am temping now, it's fun! haha. I have loads of CM right now, I'm having to wear a liner there's so much. My sister is out of the house tonight too, so we're going to enjoy ourselves tonight and I'm hoping my temps rise soon to indicate a nice O!

FX for everyone, thinking of you all, update us!!! :)


----------



## afriswell

I really want that bfp:) good luck everyone


----------



## calypso

Nayla, could there be a blockage in his system?? Thinking of you! 

For me... Zero bd! Ugh. And my sister is preg. Happy for her, pity myself.


----------



## calypso

Oh yeah, I am on cd9 of a 30something day cycle. I don't have a computer to update my ticker and can't do it on my phone.
Cycles are longer and longer.


----------



## CheriRose

Well ladys I'm back to ttc once the new yr rolls on Inc me and dh are ready to try again after 3 month break... I'm excited yet nervous.. Need to look up some good stuff to try this time around. I'm thinking I'm doing soft cups again and preeseed..
Any suggestions??
We are also changing our foods we eat.. Excersize lots and jus do good... Trying to getall my chances high.. We have been tryin for almost 2 yrs. :0//
Our insurance has kept us from seeing doctors but next yr I should finally be able to see a doctor.! Woo excited.!! 
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## calypso

Good luck cherirose!


----------



## angelgirl86

Wow Nayla that's insane, I've never heard of zero sperm either, there must be some reason that's fixable. Keeping you in my prayers for sure! I'm also going to be doing some research as well for you in hopes of turning up some good news for you, will let you know if I come across something. :hugs:


----------



## angelgirl86

Nayla don't give up hope, it seems that most cases of zero sperm count can be treated and even with untreatable cases of it there seems to be ways for men with the problem to father a biological child! Here are a couple of links I found on the problem however you'll have to contact a FS for further information.

https://www.docshop.com/education/fertility/causes/male/azoospermia

https://www.theturekclinic.com/azoospermia.html

https://www.trying-to-conceive.com/fertility-treatment/male-infertility-azoospermia-treatment/


----------



## calypso

Angelgirl, how is your mom? I remember a while you mentioned she was ill. If I am out of line, my apologies and please disregard.


----------



## angelgirl86

calypso said:


> Angelgirl, how is your mom? I remember a while you mentioned she was ill. If I am out of line, my apologies and please disregard.

She's ok, she's finally done with chemo and has surgery(s) starting Jan., she said she'll probably have 2 or 3 just to get rid of all the cancer, taking both her breasts and nipples then doing reconstruction when she heals from that. She's been really strong through the whole thing which doesn't surprise me, she's always been a strong woman and I admire her for that! Thanks for asking, definately not out of line, I actually appreciate it :).


----------



## calypso

angelgirl86 said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> Angelgirl, how is your mom? I remember a while you mentioned she was ill. If I am out of line, my apologies and please disregard.
> 
> She's ok, she's finally done with chemo and has surgery(s) starting Jan., she said she'll probably have 2 or 3 just to get rid of all the cancer, taking both her breasts and nipples then doing reconstruction when she heals from that. She's been really strong through the whole thing which doesn't surprise me, she's always been a strong woman and I admire her for that! Thanks for asking, definately not out of line, I actually appreciate it :).Click to expand...

Glad things are moving forward for her! My aunt is going through this as well. It takes strength to do this.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh angelgirl, I'm sorry your mom is ill, that bl**dy cancer! ugh! It hits a sore point right now; my uncle just slipped away last night, loosing his battle against it. He was told only 2 weeks ago he wouldn't see Christmas. This sucks. It's Christmas eve here now. :(

And as for me, FF confirmed O, and reckons I'm 7DPO now. We didn't BD at the right times really, so I highly doubt anything will come about this month, it's just been too hectic and stressful to worry about properly!!! I just hope that if it's not a BFP (I'm still clinging to a small miracle) that AF comes along promptly and we can start afresh in the new year. 

Merry Christmas everyone, I won't be on for a few days as we are heading up to stay with family.


----------



## angelgirl86

Thanks Caly, I hope your aunt gets better soon as well!!

And fly I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: that's terrible, so cruel how life can be sometimes but in the end I think it shows how strong we really are! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Merry Christmas all!!!! I hope we all get a BFP soooooooonnnnn!!!


----------



## calypso

Well... some crappy developments on the health front are worrying me now. Finally decided to make a TTC journal where I can post about my journey.


----------



## olivetree83

My hubby and I have been TTC since July without a great amount of luck. I got two BFP's in October but it quickly ended in miscarriage or what they call a chemical pregnancy. It was so discouraging to be so high and happy at one point to just go to so depressed and upset in just a mere four days time. I went to the doctor and he said that we could try whenever we were ready again, so we started trying right away. I was five days late in November but I didn't test as I was scared about what happened last time. I told msyelf I wouldn't test until I was at least a week late. AF arrived though. In December I decided to try an ovulation kit but I couldn't really tell if I ovulated or not because those test lines are hard to tell if they are similar to and they definitely weren't darker than the other line! So I'm frustrated and I don't even know if I ovulated or not this month. Right now I havent felt much of anything other than really ornery or feeling like I could cry everyday, some mild cramping on the left side that has more recently moved throughout the lower abdomin, and my boobs are just barely showing signs of tenderness around the outside edges but nothing very significant. 

After all that explanation my question is this...I keep hearing about sore nipples, not during any cycle (not that I've truly been lucky on any) have I felt sore nipples. My breasts get tender and painful to touch but never do I ever have a sore nipple. What are sore nipples? and has ANYBODY ever gotten a sticky BFP and _didn't _have them? Help. 

Any advice is appreciated. I am so sick of trying. It seems like everyone I talk to it takes about a year or longer...guess I'm in for another six months and hopefully not longer. My heart goes out to those of you who have been trying for a long time. I know how hard it must be on you. 

Baby dust to us all. 
Love, 
Olive


----------



## lintu

olivetree83 said:


> My hubby and I have been TTC since July without a great amount of luck. I got two BFP's in October but it quickly ended in miscarriage or what they call a chemical pregnancy. It was so discouraging to be so high and happy at one point to just go to so depressed and upset in just a mere four days time. I went to the doctor and he said that we could try whenever we were ready again, so we started trying right away. I was five days late in November but I didn't test as I was scared about what happened last time. I told msyelf I wouldn't test until I was at least a week late. AF arrived though. In December I decided to try an ovulation kit but I couldn't really tell if I ovulated or not because those test lines are hard to tell if they are similar to and they definitely weren't darker than the other line! So I'm frustrated and I don't even know if I ovulated or not this month. Right now I havent felt much of anything other than really ornery or feeling like I could cry everyday, some mild cramping on the left side that has more recently moved throughout the lower abdomin, and my boobs are just barely showing signs of tenderness around the outside edges but nothing very significant.
> 
> After all that explanation my question is this...I keep hearing about sore nipples, not during any cycle (not that I've truly been lucky on any) have I felt sore nipples. My breasts get tender and painful to touch but never do I ever have a sore nipple. What are sore nipples? and has ANYBODY ever gotten a sticky BFP and _didn't _have them? Help.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. I am so sick of trying. It seems like everyone I talk to it takes about a year or longer...guess I'm in for another six months and hopefully not longer. My heart goes out to those of you who have been trying for a long time. I know how hard it must be on you.
> 
> Baby dust to us all.
> Love,
> Olive

Sorry for your loss huni :hugs:

weve been TTC for 12 cycles this mth and finally got my :bfp: this morning and have never had sore nipples.

They get very erect and tender around ovulation and for the two weeks after but they dont get "sore" I know how hard and heartbreaking it is every mth and i know that no matter how many people tell you to relax or it will happen doesnt make it any easier. But honestly I know its really corny but i gave up this mth and decided to enjoy my xmas and new yrs eve and pick up again in 2011, and then wham :bfp:

Hang in there darlin it will happen, in the mean time :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calypso

Olive, sorry for your loss. Babydust to you for this cycle!


Lintu - CONGRATULATIONS!!:happydance:


----------



## bumpdreams

I have never posted a blog before. So I am new to this. My DH and I have been :wedding: for a little over 8 months now and we thought I was PG a little after our wedding. But after missing AF for almost 3 months she showed up. We never got a BFP from a EPT or the doctor, but my body showed signs on its own... Anywho my LMP was December 17, and we have our fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up on Jan 8th!!!!! I O on Christmas so of course we :sex: around all of the Christmas mania! We just want a healthy :baby: So lots of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs LB

lintu said:


> olivetree83 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby and I have been TTC since July without a great amount of luck. I got two BFP's in October but it quickly ended in miscarriage or what they call a chemical pregnancy. It was so discouraging to be so high and happy at one point to just go to so depressed and upset in just a mere four days time. I went to the doctor and he said that we could try whenever we were ready again, so we started trying right away. I was five days late in November but I didn't test as I was scared about what happened last time. I told msyelf I wouldn't test until I was at least a week late. AF arrived though. In December I decided to try an ovulation kit but I couldn't really tell if I ovulated or not because those test lines are hard to tell if they are similar to and they definitely weren't darker than the other line! So I'm frustrated and I don't even know if I ovulated or not this month. Right now I havent felt much of anything other than really ornery or feeling like I could cry everyday, some mild cramping on the left side that has more recently moved throughout the lower abdomin, and my boobs are just barely showing signs of tenderness around the outside edges but nothing very significant.
> 
> After all that explanation my question is this...I keep hearing about sore nipples, not during any cycle (not that I've truly been lucky on any) have I felt sore nipples. My breasts get tender and painful to touch but never do I ever have a sore nipple. What are sore nipples? and has ANYBODY ever gotten a sticky BFP and _didn't _have them? Help.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. I am so sick of trying. It seems like everyone I talk to it takes about a year or longer...guess I'm in for another six months and hopefully not longer. My heart goes out to those of you who have been trying for a long time. I know how hard it must be on you.
> 
> Baby dust to us all.
> Love,
> Olive
> 
> Sorry for your loss huni :hugs:
> 
> weve been TTC for 12 cycles this mth and finally got my :bfp: this morning and have never had sore nipples.
> 
> They get very erect and tender around ovulation and for the two weeks after but they dont get "sore" I know how hard and heartbreaking it is every mth and i know that no matter how many people tell you to relax or it will happen doesnt make it any easier. But honestly I know its really corny but i gave up this mth and decided to enjoy my xmas and new yrs eve and pick up again in 2011, and then wham :bfp:
> 
> Hang in there darlin it will happen, in the mean time :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Congrats hun, have a H & H 9 months:hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Helloooooooo!!

It's been awhile! :haha:

How are you ladies doing???

I really need to get back on here and update everybody :hugs:

Me and my OH are losing our house so it's been very difficult for me right now :cry:

We're in the process of packing and moving our stuff in storage and then gonna live with my in-law's until we can find us a place...It's very emotional :cry:

So just wanted to drop in on you ladies :thumbup:

Hopefully I'll be back to TTC soon!

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh no hun! What happened?? Living with the inlaws :argh: you'll have to have really quiet :sex: hehe

xx


----------



## rustyswife828

:haha:

Yup I know! Sad thing is they adopted a baby and she's 2 years old...She's gonna try to sneak in our room....:argh:

It's gonna be different....


----------



## rustyswife828

We got a few months behind on our rent when I lost my job in May and my OH had to be off of work for surgery...So they asked us to move out by the end of the month :cry:


----------



## angelgirl86

Aww rusty that sucks, I hope you both find a place vvsoon so that the TTC journey can be in full force again. Best of luck to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: really sorry to hear about your troubles, hope things get sorted for you soon

xxx


----------



## calypso

Rusty:hugs:


----------



## Mrs LB

:hugs: So sorry to hear this Rusty I hope you have a better 2011 :hug:


----------



## Coco14

Evening all! I thought I would just 'show my face' since I haven't visited in ages.
I hope you all had a great christmas and doing well. xx


----------



## Rachel B

I just found this thread...
:( to read the sad stories.

Im TTC #1. Started in October, but it doesn't look good for this month, Just started learning about temperature reading and cervical mucus, not going to start taking my temp though until March, as I'm moving countries and I figure that will confuse everything!


----------



## Lisa40

Wow moving countries & TTC...you are a braver woman than me! :shock:

good luck to you hun! 

:dust:


----------



## Rachel B

thanks, the moving part is exciting, I figure it wont happen during move time, and if it does, what a perfect excuse to let my husband do the packing and organizing lol


----------



## bumpdreams

Happy New Year's everyone!!!!!!! Baby Dust to all!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Coco14

Hi Rachel! :)


----------



## Rachel B

Hi back :D


----------



## StarlitHome

I took a test. 

Yes, early. Yes, not with FMU. 

I was so frustrated with my boobs and my head felt funny and my tummy felt gross and I feel kind of like I'm catching a cold and I just decided to take the test already.

So I did.

And I was sure it was going to be blank and I was going to be disappointed and not tell TM till tomorrow and go to bed sad.

And then I looked.

https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/DSCN4438.jpg

And then I ran out into the main room and made TM pause Guitar Hero and showed him the test and told him we're having a baby. We're having a baby! In September!!

https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/DSCN4444.jpg

I am so happy and so excited and freaking the heck out!!!!!
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/DSCN4443.jpg

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## calypso

Starlit!!!!! BFP :) congrats!!!!!! You are having an anniversary baby!:cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

OMG! Starlit!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!! CONGRATS! Ohhhh sooooo YAY! Awww I'm all teary, I so want this for all of us; you are the beginning of a new year of hope! BRING IT ON!!!! BFPs all around!!!!! :D


----------



## bumpdreams

Congrats Starlit!!!!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Starlit!!!!


as for me - back in the TTC game still waiting for the :witch: to arrive and after last nights negative hpt i reckon she will make an appearance today as scheduled :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Starlit YES!!! See you in first tri! :D


----------



## StarlitHome

Thanks everyone! :dust: :dust: bring on everyone's New Years babies!!


----------



## Lisa40

yyyeeeaaaaayyyy :yipee:

congrats hun, really really pleased for you

xxxx


----------



## babydust1

congratulations!! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats Starlit! *drags to Mother of all Conception Month graduate forum* ;)


----------



## calypso

Is this it??!!!


----------



## sequeena

Calypso you're duffed! :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations Calypso!!!!


----------



## calypso

Thank you!! I was nervous waiting for the digi. :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Congratulations Starlit!!

Congratulations Calypso!!!!!!!

:happydance:

H&H 9 months to you ladies!

And lotsa sticky :dust: for the TTC gals! :)


----------



## gilmore85

Congrats Calypso :dance:


----------



## rustyswife828

I'm back!!! Wheww! It's been a LONG time!!! We stopped TTC because of our situation with losing our house and being forced to move in with my in-laws! But now we're back on our feet after 1 year!! So now were TTC now! But not actually trying we just got off birth control and just having fun!!!
How's everybody else??
Any babies or baby bumps???


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Wow, it has been a long time :) we missed you. I got pregnant after a year in a half trying on and off. We are due July 31st with a little boy. :) And we got married May 19. So it's been a busy year for me :)


----------



## sianyld

Hey lovely :) its been ages!! How ru? 

I became a mummy in June of last year and my little man will be 1 in 2 weeks and I also got married in nov 2011 :) xx


----------



## Eliza_V

I had my little girl in July last year - we got pregnant straight away after coming off Cerazette! What a blast from the past seeing this thread appearing in my User CP..

Best of luck!


----------



## pink80

I had 2 MMC last year and am now 16 weeks pregnant, hopefully this is my rainbow.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

Im still trying but I got engaged so at least had something to celebrate!


----------



## princess_1991

After ttc for 3 years and being told we'd never conceive naturally, I'm now nearly 24 weeks pregnant with our little ivf miracle :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa40

Took us 2 1/2 years as both me and OH had problems, but after some surgery and medication we are also almost 24 weeks :yipee:

xx


----------



## sequeena

Wow what a blast from the past, can't believe my baby is nearly 1 now!


----------



## calypso

Wow, it's been a long time!! My little girl is almost 1!

Glad you are TTC again Rustyswife


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girls!!! I'm having a good feeling about this cycle!!! 5 days before AF comes and after ovulation I've been having lots of creamy cm, especially on my panties (feeling wet and crusty sometimes (sorry tmi) Anyway today is 8dpo and I had a bowel movement and I wiped and there was a glob of white creamy cm :) Now cramping in my tummy in different areas! I'm hoping this is it!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still TTC too. 

x


----------



## sianyld

rustyswife828 said:


> Thanks girls!!! I'm having a good feeling about this cycle!!! 5 days before AF comes and after ovulation I've been having lots of creamy cm, especially on my panties (feeling wet and crusty sometimes (sorry tmi) Anyway today is 8dpo and I had a bowel movement and I wiped and there was a glob of white creamy cm :) Now cramping in my tummy in different areas! I'm hoping this is it!!!

Good luck hun...fx'd for you and sending some :dust: your way xx


----------



## rustyswife828

sianyld said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!!! I'm having a good feeling about this cycle!!! 5 days before AF comes and after ovulation I've been having lots of creamy cm, especially on my panties (feeling wet and crusty sometimes (sorry tmi) Anyway today is 8dpo and I had a bowel movement and I wiped and there was a glob of white creamy cm :) Now cramping in my tummy in different areas! I'm hoping this is it!!!
> 
> Good luck hun...fx'd for you and sending some :dust: your way xxClick to expand...

Thanks Hun!!! My panties are soaked (sorry tmi) :)


----------



## sianyld

rustyswife828 said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!!! I'm having a good feeling about this cycle!!! 5 days before AF comes and after ovulation I've been having lots of creamy cm, especially on my panties (feeling wet and crusty sometimes (sorry tmi) Anyway today is 8dpo and I had a bowel movement and I wiped and there was a glob of white creamy cm :) Now cramping in my tummy in different areas! I'm hoping this is it!!!
> 
> Good luck hun...fx'd for you and sending some :dust: your way xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun!!! My panties are soaked (sorry tmi) :)Click to expand...

How many days till testing?x


----------



## rustyswife828

Well two more days until I expect the :witch: to come! My CM is still alot! I'm hoping that's a sign!!!! I'll keep y'all posted if she comes or when I'm testing!! :)


----------



## rustyswife828

Wow!!!!! This has been a while!!! Anybody got any updates since its been soo long? Well me I had to take a break cause we lost our house.. But we're back at it now! 12 days late and 2 maybe positive tests! 

Here's to a :bfp:!! :dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wow... V old thread... Do you have your :bfp: oh I hope so :yipee:

Xx


----------



## sianyld

Hiya lovely fx'd for that bfp x


----------



## rustyswife828

Lisa40 said:


> Oh wow... V old thread... Do you have your :bfp: oh I hope so :yipee:
> 
> Xx

I know! It's amazing how time flies and see our old posts :hugs: Well let's just say I FEEL and I KNOW I am.. Just been getting faint lines on a hpt but with all the signs I gotta be! Just waiting and trying to get that dark :bfp:!! 

How have you been? Did you get pregnant!!??


----------



## rustyswife828

sianyld said:


> Hiya lovely fx'd for that bfp x

Thanks girl!! Me too! Just getting impatient!! But I know I seen a faint line on a FSRS test!!! Just waiting to see if it gets darker!

My husband wants a :bfp: on the HPT instead of getting a call saying I am! :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh I hope it is for you, yep we had our LO almost 6 months ago now. Took 2 1/2 years in the end & some fertility treatment but we got there. Keep us posted :thumbup:
xx


----------



## rustyswife828

Awww!!! Yay!!! Soo happy for you!! :dance::dance: I bet it paid off!!! I'm pretty sure I am! Just gotta get that :bfp:! This was my test this morning
https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b521/curlyblues8287/37D008CF-DDC7-431E-91B9-0CF2CFA87C55-3294-00000295755F3817_zps0517fc05.jpg
Some people seen it and told me to use the dollar brand kind!! :dance: eeek!!! So excited!


----------



## gilmore85

Nothing from me I'm afraid, after some test its male factor infertility with low count and motility waiting for ICSI/IVF.

@Lisa congrats on your baby :dance:

@rustyswife fx you get that strong line soon :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

gilmore85 said:


> Nothing from me I'm afraid, after some test its male factor infertility with low count and motility waiting for ICSI/IVF.
> 
> @Lisa congrats on your baby :dance:
> 
> @rustyswife fx you get that strong line soon :hugs:

Well my husband has been taking vitamin D related to the issue he had of low vitamin D... He could go over 4 weeks without :sex: but now since he's been taking the vitamin for over a month he's ready :sex: twice or even 3 times a week!! I really think it did something to those little :spermy: cause I was never late!!!

Hoping you get that :bfp: too! Keep me updated!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi ladies :hi:

How is everybody?? Has any of you ladies got their :bfp:??

Just now really TTC. We're gonna go see a specialist on the 19th. We've had unprotected sex for 2 and a half years and nothing has happened. So we're hoping for some answers!:shrug::thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey. 

I just triggered for IVF1 and have my EC Wednesday. Can't wait. 

Good luck with your specialist. 

xx


----------



## rustyswife828

4magpies said:


> Hey.
> 
> I just triggered for IVF1 and have my EC Wednesday. Can't wait.
> 
> Good luck with your specialist.
> 
> xx

Wow. That's awesome!! Do you see a infertility specialist? I'm hoping this doctor sends us for a IVF.

It's been 2 1/2 years since we've had unprotected :sex: so we still haven't got a bump yet... :nope:

Sending you :dust:!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I've been having unprotected sex for the past 5/6 years, and still no baby

I doubt they'll just send you for IVF straight away, they'll do lots of tests then try clomid if they think it'll help. 

I'm in the UK so it's different over here. This clinic is private. 

But I am under NHS fertility consultant.


----------

